# Looking for a April ivf cycle buddy!



## Louise1980

Hey girls

I am due to start ivf in April after 2 years of trying for baby number 2,is there anyone else due to start ivf then and we could go through it together?

Thanks in advance

Louise xx


----------



## clare79

Louise1980 said:


> Hey girls
> 
> I am due to start ivf in April after 2 years of trying for baby number 2,is there anyone else due to start ivf then and we could go through it together?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Louise xx

Hiya Louise, my husband had a vr in June 2011 and at first it was a success. However after 5 months it healed over again so we had our first consultation appointment last week to try ivf with ssr. The consultant said we should start in April time have to have loads of bloods and other tests. I'm looking to egg-share. 
Xx


----------



## Springy

Hey! I'm starting IVF with my next cycle but its a long protocol so should start down-regulating in March for an April retrieval and transfer! Would LOVE to buddy up with someone cycling at the same time as me. I have a great support system on here of ladies who have been through it before but would love someone who is "in it" with me!

EDIT - Our April List!

Wishingalways
IVF #1 - burselin spray and Gonal F 225iu
ER 6th april 2012 - 10 eggs retrieved, 7 eggs fertilised
Day 5 transfer 2 blasts and 2 :cold:
Official test date - 25th April
Result - :bfp:

42already
Dx: primarily male factor (acrosomal teratozoospermia); secondary female (fibroids-submucosal & subserosal).
IUI 1: 2010; no embryo formed.
IVF cycle 1: April '12; stimmed Mar. 31-Apr. 9: Gonal-F (300u), Luveris, Cetrotide, Ovidrel. ER: Apr. 11: 8 oocytes collected; 5 fertilized; 5 embryos w/excellent quality at day 3; 4 blastocysts at day 5.
ET: Apr. 16; 3 embryos transferred; 1 frozen.
Beta: Mon. Apr. 30th. Result: :hugs: :bfn:

Katrus78
IVF #1 with ICSI - Follistim, Ganirelix and Ovidrel
ER April 6 - 9 eggs retrieved, 8 fertilized
Day 5 transfer 2 blasts, 5 :cold:
Official test date: April 20
Result: :bfp:

Springy
IVF #1 with ICSI - gonal f, luveris, cetrotide and ovidrel
ER April 20 - 12 eggs retrieved, 11 fertilized
Day 5 transfer 2 embryo, 4 :cold:
Official test date: May 9 
Result: ?????

Lochbride
ICSI #1 - Prostap, Gonal F (225)
ER 19th April - 11 eggs retrieved, 7 fertilised, no frozen
Two day transfer 2 x embies 
Official test date: 4th May
Result: ?????

Ratmagirl
Slight PCOS and male factor
ICSI #1 - Syranel, Menopur 150, Ovridrille
ER 23rd April, 15 retrieved, 10 fertilised, ?? frozen
Transfer: April 28 
Official test date: ??????
Result: ?????

Reb S 
ttc 4 years, unexplained infertility; poss minor PCOS, poss minor male factor;
IVF no. 1 August 10; MMC October
IVF no. 2 April 12;
EC 12th April
ET 2 blasts 17th April
Test day, 26th April.
Result, :hugs: :bfn:

MrsMax
Unexplained Infertility
IVF #1
ER - 17th April. Eggs collected 6 or 7 (they told me both)
ET - 19th April. 2 embryos, both with some fragmentation. One 3 cell and one 4 cell. 
Blood test - 3rd May.....


----------



## MrsS1984

Hi Louise,

I am starting my first round of IVF in April as well. My husband and I have been trying for about 15 months for a healthy baby! We finished all our blood work this week and are slated to start on April 13!


----------



## Springy

MrsS1984 said:


> Hi Louise,
> 
> I am starting my first round of IVF in April as well. My husband and I have been trying for about 15 months for a healthy baby! We finished all our blood work this week and are slated to start on April 13!

Hi Mrs1984 - there is also a thread called IVF March / April (ER April) you may want to join :)

I am starting april 5th so you're just after me!!!


----------



## PositiveUs

I am hoping to start in April as well. Can everyone share their cycles, FSH, AMH, AFC, E2, HSG results???? age and more...................

Me: 39 TTC #1
blocked right tube
adenomyosis
FSH 10.3 and 7
AMH 0.43 and 0.39
E2 94 and 106
AFC was only 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Geez
regular cycles, regular ovulation, no PCOS or anything else
Borderline ovarian reserve.


----------



## Springy

PositiveUs said:


> I am hoping to start in April as well. Can everyone share their cycles, FSH, AMH, AFC, E2, HSG results???? age and more...................
> 
> Me: 39 TTC #1
> blocked right tube
> adenomyosis
> FSH 10.3 and 7
> AMH 0.43 and 0.39
> E2 94 and 106
> AFC was only 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Geez
> regular cycles, regular ovulation, no PCOS or anything else
> Borderline ovarian reserve.

Me: 33 DH: 35
Unexplained infertility
FSH always under 10
AMH was "extremely high" and I am at risk for hyper stimulation
Didn't ask my E2
AFC was 32 - 18 on one side and 14 on the other

On BCP for 4 weeks then start stims April 5th


----------



## Suzylou84

PositiveUs said:


> I am hoping to start in April as well. Can everyone share their cycles, FSH, AMH, AFC, E2, HSG results???? age and more...................
> 
> Me: 39 TTC #1
> blocked right tube
> adenomyosis
> FSH 10.3 and 7
> AMH 0.43 and 0.39
> E2 94 and 106
> AFC was only 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Geez
> regular cycles, regular ovulation, no PCOS or anything else
> Borderline ovarian reserve.

Hi everyone!
I'm having my first ivf attempt with ICSI (and only NHS funded attempt) in April after just over two years of TTC naturally.
I'm on a short protocol, I've got 4 weeks left of the pill then switch to Buserelin to down reg and then to menopur for stimming, my egg collection is set for 16/04/12 which although is only six weeks away now, it feels like a long time :wacko:

I'm 27 with a low AMH (2) and my DH is 30 with MFI. 

When does everyone else start the down regging?


----------



## Springy

Suzylou84 said:


> PositiveUs said:
> 
> 
> I am hoping to start in April as well. Can everyone share their cycles, FSH, AMH, AFC, E2, HSG results???? age and more...................
> 
> Me: 39 TTC #1
> blocked right tube
> adenomyosis
> FSH 10.3 and 7
> AMH 0.43 and 0.39
> E2 94 and 106
> AFC was only 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Geez
> regular cycles, regular ovulation, no PCOS or anything else
> Borderline ovarian reserve.
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I'm having my first ivf attempt with ICSI (and only NHS funded attempt) in April after just over two years of TTC naturally.
> I'm on a short protocol, I've got 4 weeks left of the pill then switch to Buserelin to down reg and then to menopur for stimming, my egg collection is set for 16/04/12 which although is only six weeks away now, it feels like a long time :wacko:
> 
> I'm 27 with a low AMH (2) and my DH is 30 with MFI.
> 
> When does everyone else start the down regging?Click to expand...

Hi Suzy! I am not down regulating at all - I am on BCP starting tomorrow for 4 weeks, 1 week off and then start immediately stimulating on April 5th. I have been told that stimulation normally last around 10 days so my retrieval will most likely be right around the same time as you! Nice to "meet" you!


----------



## Lisa84

Hi everyone we are both 27 and due to start our first cycle of IVF after 2 n half years of trying. I had to have an MMR booster jab last week which delayed my treatment by a couple of months. 

I am due to start down regging towards the end of april. 

Good luck everyone :) xxx


----------



## Springy

Lisa84 said:


> Hi everyone we are both 27 and due to start our first cycle of IVF after 2 n half years of trying. I had to have an MMR booster jab last week which delayed my treatment by a couple of months.
> 
> I am due to start down regging towards the end of april.
> 
> Good luck everyone :) xxx

Hi Lisa you may want to talk to your Dr about the mmr vaccine - canada and australia have changed the timing for conception after mmr from 3 months to 1 month. I had mine in Feb and we are april cycling.


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks hun i think i would have it they had made me wait longer than a month which they originally intended to do but i'm ok with a month. I'm trying to take the positives that it gives me more time to get my better in better condition xxx


----------



## Springy

Lisa84 said:


> Thanks hun i think i would have it they had made me wait longer than a month which they originally intended to do but i'm ok with a month. I'm trying to take the positives that it gives me more time to get my better in better condition xxx

Do you know your protocol / start dates yet?


----------



## Lisa84

I'm on long protocol and will be starting DR around 20th April xxx


----------



## katrus78

Hey girls, I am with you. Don't know the dates yet precisely, but will find out on march 13th. I am on bcp for three weeks starting 5 days ago. You can see som of my info in my siggy. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## mrsmax

Hi - 

Me 35, DH 34
TTC 2 years
AMH low (UK 5)
Start down regging this Saturday 10th March
Ec around 17th April if all goes well. My clinic only does 2dts - strange!
Bit worried about low AMH, but trying to stay relaxed!!


----------



## Springy

katrus78 said:


> Hey girls, I am with you. Don't know the dates yet precisely, but will find out on march 13th. I am on bcp for three weeks starting 5 days ago. You can see som of my info in my siggy. Nice to meet you all.

Hi Katrus!

I'm on BCP right now too waiting for my IVF cycle ... seems so counter intuitive to be put on the pill to try and get pregnant ;)

I have 4 weeks on and then 1 week off and my stims start on April 5th. Hopefully we'll be nice and close!


----------



## Springy

mrsmax said:


> Hi -
> 
> Me 35, DH 34
> TTC 2 years
> AMH low (UK 5)
> Start down regging this Saturday 10th March
> Ec around 17th April if all goes well. My clinic only does 2dts - strange!
> Bit worried about low AMH, but trying to stay relaxed!!


Hi :hi:

Have you asked why they only do 2dt? Normally its 3 or 5 .... I know my clinic will only do day 5s.


----------



## mrsmax

wow springy - really? They only do 5 day transfers. So weird that clinics are so different. I will ask them at my next appointment, but I think this round I will just trust them they know what they are doing. They have good success rates so they must be doing something right - but it does seem very strange to me!! They basically only do EC on Tuesdays and Wed and transfers on Thursdays and Fridays. Will have to see what happens when the time comes - I dont expect many eggs with my low AMh anyways, so may not even be relevant...


----------



## Springy

mrsmax said:


> wow springy - really? They only do 5 day transfers. So weird that clinics are so different. I will ask them at my next appointment, but I think this round I will just trust them they know what they are doing. They have good success rates so they must be doing something right - but it does seem very strange to me!! They basically only do EC on Tuesdays and Wed and transfers on Thursdays and Fridays. Will have to see what happens when the time comes - I dont expect many eggs with my low AMh anyways, so may not even be relevant...

Stay positive :) You may end up with more than you are expecting! Is this your second IVF?


----------



## mrsmax

First for me!!


----------



## katrus78

Springy, ooooh, I so want to know the dates for everything!! So far, I've been on bcp for only 6 days (they said I have to do a total of three weeks), so tomorrow will be one week I feel like I wanna give myself a little present. When I found out we gonna do IVF, I thought we gonna do all the fun stuff the same cycle. I was so disappointed when I found out there is more than a month of preps! It sucks. Than I saw the thread for March IVF but all the girls were way ahead of me. So I am glad there are a couple of you guys almost on the same schedule with me :) Great!


----------



## mrsmax

Hey ladies - happy friday. I start my down regging drugs tomorrow. Getting excited/scared...


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hi all

Hope its okay if I join in? Am starting ICSI with a view to EC/ET end of April

I start down regging in exactly 2 weeks- eeek!

Me 31 (PCOS), DH 33 (MFI)
TTC 1.5 years

This will be our first round (have 2 funded on the NHS).

I have my meds - the sniffing one beggins with an 'S' (cant remember the name) and I will then go on to injecting Gonodrophin. I also have noristirstone (sp?) to take when I start sniffing in 2 weeks to bring on AF or I would probably have to wait another 4 months for AF to show up.

I was on clomid for 3 months but then they found OH's SA results bad so we were moved straight onto ICSI!

Ive heard the sniffers leave a bad taste in your mouth so am going to have some extra strong mints at the ready.

Ive ordered the zita west IVF relaxation CD and book today but havent really done anything else to prepare other than try to relax. Will probably start up acupuncture again nearer the time.


----------



## mrsmax

Hi Ratma girl :wave: I start deregging tomorrow so we are on a similar time frame. I see you are in Somesret - i am in Dorset :) sad for me though as Dorset wont fund my IVF. Grrr (they stop fudning if you start TTc after 32years!).

I have got a relaxation CD too - not the Zita one but probably very similar. Giving it the first go this weekend!! I too have beein doing acupuncture, but decided to only do it again when I start stimming to save some funds!!


----------



## Ratmagirl

:hi: Mrs Max

Ooh thats great - im glad to have found this place so I can share this scary but exciting journey!! Esp as you are quite nearby - Im at Bath Fert Centre, they have been really amazing and lovely.

Thats a bummer about your PCT funding - its so random how they decide their criteria isnt it? Ours stipulated a BMI under 30, no other children, non-smokers and I think that was it! I feel so lucky we got funding for 2 cycles and I think the consultant said a FET cycle counts as included in the cycle beforehand (might have got that wrong though)!

I cant quite believe its happened so quickly for us - we only had our initial consulation in Jan, then follow up in Feb where I was given my meds :wacko:

Lets hope this works for all of us!!!

Yep Ill let you know what my CD is like - I bought the zita west book today off Amazon so will let you know if thats any good. I think its a bit late for me to change anything like diet etc but it will be good to see what she says.

Good luck with your down regging tomoz MrsM I'll be 2 weeks behind you eeeeeek xxxx


----------



## katrus78

What is down regging? 
I am still waiting for my consult on Tuesday, that's when they'll tell me all the details and dates. I have no meds yet though I wonder if my insurance will cover them. I heard they are quite expensive. Other than that I love my job ven more now sinc my insurance covers up to 4 IVF treatments. I really hope it works from the firs attempt though!


----------



## mrsmax

Kat - downregging is when you down regulate your cycle eg shut down your ovaries altogether like the menopause. Once it has stopped you take th stimming drugs to stimulate your ovaries. Some people have a short protocol which misses out the downreg step. the drugs apparently can make you so moody!!! yikes. Poor DH. 

R - I am at salisbury Clinic - seems fab so far. i do have a clinic closer, but salisbury were cheaper and have better results. Yep, very random criteria. The bit I fall foul of is you have to have been trying for 3 years and be under 35 on the day of your referrel to IVf clinic (but refrerral cant be until you have been TTc for 3 years). I am 35 and have "only" been trying 2 years. If we moved a few miles west we would get a couple of rounds :wacko: I dont resent people like you getting it at all - I just wish the criteria was teh same everywhere. Oh well, will write to my MP one of these days!!!

First day of injections today - eeeekk. Will let you know how it goes. My nurse friend is giving me the first one so should be easier....


----------



## Ratmagirl

:happydance: good luck with you appointment Tues Kat. - yes downregging is what Mrs Maxx said. I'm not sure how they decide which protocol you take though? I'm on the long one - I think its bacause of my irregular cycles due to pcos.

Ahh Salisbury's not too far MM - yes that's totally outrageous how the pct's make up their criteria. I'm so sorry you didn't qualify chicken thay sucks

How was your injection today? I'm not injecting to downreg - I'm sniffing instead. Funny how different meds seem to be given. My sniffers are called Synarel and apparently they might leave a funny taste in your mouth

:coffee:


----------



## katrus78

Thanks for the clarification. It looks like I am on a long protocol. Let me know how injection goes. I finally found a person who would do it for me when time comes.


----------



## Springy

You ladies in the UK are lucky to get any funding .... everything for me in Canada is self funded. The only way our government insurance covers anything is if you have both tubes blocked. Any other diagnosis and you're on your own! We have one province that is willing to cover it, Quebec, so I would like to see others jump on board but all of that will be too late for me.

I do have private health insurance through my work but all it covers is the cost of medication...the remainder of it I have to come up with on my own and mine is close to $11,000 so roughly 6000 GBP ...


----------



## mrsmax

Springy - wow that is crazy. makes you wish you had blocked tubes I bet! The annoying thing in the UK is the criteria changes from city to city even though we pay exactly the same tax :wacko:

First injection yesterday was fine - but nurse friend did it. DH tonight - yikes!!


----------



## Springy

mrsmax said:


> Springy - wow that is crazy. makes you wish you had blocked tubes I bet! The annoying thing in the UK is the criteria changes from city to city even though we pay exactly the same tax :wacko:
> 
> First injection yesterday was fine - but nurse friend did it. DH tonight - yikes!!

Ya at least here it is standard ... no funding! But certain people have better private insurance - for example the company my sister works at has full IVF funding! Her coworker paid maybe $1000 ..... Mine covers drugs which is pretty decent with no cap on the dollar amount per cycle, just 6 cycles in a life time.

Are you using Suprefact / Lupron for downreg?


----------



## mrsmax

I had medical insurance with work - but didnt cover IVF. I tried to find one that did as soon as I had suspicians we may hit trouble - but couldnt find one to cover it. Glad your meds are paid - luckily my meds were quite cheap - about $1000.

My downreg drug is Suprefact I think - It is called Buserilin. 

DH did my jab last night - he did amazing!! I was very proud of him :kiss:

So far no effect from the drugs yet - hope it stays that way!! Tried an IVF hypnosis CD on Sunday - actually really ennjoyed it. Going to try to do it everyday :)

Happy Monday peeps!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hi all

Glad the injection wasnt too bad MM - well done MrM for doing them. I have asked Mr R if he would when the time comes but he didnt look too enthusiastic :nope:

Springy - that sucks about the Canadian funding and why blocked tubes? Yes NHS is good but like MM said it should be fairer to everyone, not as to where you live. We do pay extra tax to get healthcare so everyone should be treated the same so its really frustrating.

Not too much longer to go for me - start sniffing my down reg drugs on March 23rd and have my first scan on April 10th, then I should go onto the stimming injections.

Wonder why they decide to use different drugs, perhaps its down to cost?

Im feeling quite chilled about it all - have only told a few close friends and work doesnt know so Im hoping there wont be any complications that will lead me to need more time off than necessary. Also hoping I dont turn into a hormonal mess :wacko:


----------



## Springy

I've used the Gonal F before for stimulation and honestly didn't really have any side effects other than a few headaches and also some bloating - all in all it wasn't that bad. Now the down reg drugs I haven't used and I'm kinda glad I don't have to use them as those I hear make you a little hormonal as it totally shuts your body down!!

April will be here before we know it.

Happy Monday .... lets hope this week flies by!!!


----------



## mrsmax

Spring - yeah, I heard Gonal-f is not even as bad as Clomid - so fingers crossed. 

So far I am feeling pretty blissful - but it has only been 2 days on the downregs so it could all change!!!! Glad you are feeling chilled as well Ratma, Defiinitely a good place to be. I think the sunshine is helping at the moment too :)

I have told HR what I am doing as I get two weeks off at my clinic so thought I better warn them. Have told anyone who has asked that I am having an op - so far only one person has been nosy enough to ask details. I just said it was personal!!! Like you though, I am hoping not to take any other time off so hoping the drugs remain kind to me.


----------



## Springy

I'm planning to take day of retrieval + 1 and then day of transfer + 2 then work from home on the third day after so I have lots of time to relax and get pregnant :haha:


----------



## Ratmagirl

Sounds like a good plan Springy!

Glad you're still feeling okay MM

Is Gonal-F the same as Gonodrophin? I have to use that for stimming and have been given a pen thing to inject with, although I haven't been taught how to use it yet.

I have the week booked off w/c 23 April which is when they said they'd hoped to carry out EC all being well. I would like 2 days off afterwards as I've heard it can make you feel a bit sore. I said to work I would probably just have a week off over those 2 weeks so I have been a bit vague - we are having work done to our house so I can just pretend its to do with that.

If worse comes to worse and I end up with OHSS I think I'll pretend I have a ov cyst but am hoping that won't happen.

I can't believe I start next Fri - it seemed like so far ahead when we sorted out the schedule in Feb. I think the hardest thing will be waiting for the egg results and then obvs the dreaded 2ww.

Do you have any useful tips Springy? Xxxx


----------



## Springy

Gonal F is like Follistim which may be what you have and both are in a pen - those are super easy to use!

I have no tips as this is my first IVF. I just did 2 IUI with injectables so I know what to expect from the Gonal F. No idea what to expect with Luveris or the Orgalutron.


----------



## katrus78

I am finally going to find out my protocol tomorrow morning! So far, I've been of bcp for 13 days, tomorrow will be two weeks. Sorry I am not very active yet. I just dont have any news to share (besides my bbs hurting really bad!), so diving into work until I know my schedule so I could have something to count down to!


----------



## Springy

katrus78 said:


> I am finally going to find out my protocol tomorrow morning! So far, I've been of bcp for 13 days, tomorrow will be two weeks. Sorry I am not very active yet. I just dont have any news to share (besides my bbs hurting really bad!), so diving into work until I know my schedule so I could have something to count down to!

I'm with you Katrus ... no real news to report b/c of just sitting on BCP waiting ... waiting and more waiting!


----------



## katrus78

Hi guys! I went to my appt this morning Well, first I will post the main questions I asked fs, and than i will explain why I am happy about the answers.

1. Is it possible that after HCG shots you will miss it and ovulation will occur? Like that the eggs will come out before they are retrieved?* 34 hours from HCG trigger shot to retrieval will be given. Miscalculation happens very rarely.*
2. Which procedures the doctor does himself?* All if he will be there. Another embryologyst if he is not there. *
3. Is there going to be a trial transfer? *No, they don't do it anymore.*
4. Is there going to be an overlap of bcp and Lupron? *Using Antagonist protocol, no overlapping.*
5. ZIFT procedure : eggs transferred into Fallopian tubes?* No, haven't done it for 20 years. *
6. Assisted hatching?* Yes! They will hatch my eggs on the third day. *
7. Embryos 3-day or 5-day transfer?* Trying for 5-day transfer, two blastocysts.*
8. ICSI procedure due to bad SA? *Yes!*

I am really happy he agreed to transfer two blasts, I told him I'd be absolutely crashed if I got one and it didn't stick. With two, I feel that there is a better chance for at least one to stick. So I hope I will have at least two good ones that will survive to 5 days. 

Than, I am really happy about assisted hatching procedure. The technique of assisted hatching inhances the embryos ability to hatch and implant after transfer. It really increases the success of the IVF by a lot, but not many clinics do that unless you are much older and have eggs of proven not so good quality that they are having trouble hatching and implanting themselves. Maybe my eggs wouldn't have a problem, but I wanted anything that will improve my chances!

I am super happy about them doing ICSI (Intra Cytoplasmic Sperm Injection)Procedure for me!!!! Let me explain. ICSI is a direct injection of a single sperm into each egg. This is done basically when there is a male factor related to infertility. For example, bad morphology, like my oh had only 5% normal shape sperm that are able to fertilize an egg, so they kinda help it by choosing a single little spermy and injecting it into an egg. Ok, but the best part here is that ICSI procedure is said to sway for GIRLS (and we all now know that that's what I want!). Basically,the rumor has it that lab technicians have to literally "catch" the spermy in order to insert it into the egg, so it's easier to catch the slower moving spermy than the faster ones. And the slower ones - you guessed it! - are supposedly girls! If they just let the eggs fertilize, than the fast boys are most likely will get to it first, so that's why there are more IVF boys than girls. 

Anyway, I feel that with all this I have the best chance for success, now it's just up to my body to respond well to meds and make good quality big eggies!!


----------



## katrus78

I also got the protocol which is called antagonist protocol. I have to decifer it later tonight. They didn't give me the whole schedule for meds yet though. I only know that my last bcp pill will be on the 20th. Then I will start what i guess is called "stimming" meaning stimulating my ovaries to grow a lot of eggs. Stimming starts on 03/25/12. Then they will give me an HCG trigger shot to release the eggs and than they will collect the eggs through an Egg Retrieval procedure about 34 hours later. So that's the process in short. Very very excited! Ok, girls, I'll be back!


----------



## mrsmax

Wow Katrus! Your clinic sounds awesome. Mine doesnt do hatching until after a couple of failed attempts - sooo pleased for you. And ICSI will be great. I have a feeling you might be one of the lucky ones :happydance:

Sounds like you arent down regging either - I start stimming about 4th April so will be about a week behind you. How exciting!!!!!!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Great news Katrus!!!

I don't really know what hatching means - ill have to go and read up on it. At our clinic they either do 3 or 5 day trans (I think they try for 5 day blasto)?

Ill be stimming 10 April so am about a week behind you MrsMax *yay*

Having a lot of added stress at the moment as I'm in danger of being made redundant and it might happen during treatment which is not good. I'm trying not to worry - at least one thing is distracting me from the other!!!

How's the injecting going MM? Any side effects?

How are you doing Springy?


----------



## Springy

Katrus - that`s GREAT that you had such a good appointment! I asked about assisted hatching and they said that they will do it only if the zona is too thick.

Interesting concept about ICSI and girls as everything I have ever read and heard with ICSI is that there are way more boy babies and in fact every ICSI baby I have heard of is a boy ..... so if I were you don`t get your hopes too high on having a girl. Just keep them high about having A baby regardless of the sex.

My last BCP is March 31st and I start stimming on the 5th of April. 

Mrs Max we are still on target to cycle together! Can`t wait :)


----------



## mrsmax

yay springy :happydance: getting excited. AF is due this weekend - so that is the next hurdle (although awesome if she doesnt arrive at all!!!)


----------



## babyhopes13

I will start IVF stimming for IVF aproximately April 15th. This is out second try, the first round was cancelled and converted to IUI due to oversupression, the pill was not good for me. I'm still not out this cycle but I 'm 12 DPO and still BFN so probably it will be a BFN...


----------



## katrus78

This is what i just got from my fs doctor:
Your TSH yesterday was 7.02.* This is significantly elevated level and suggests that your dose of thyroid medication needs to be increased.* I suggest that you see your endocrinologist ASAP and they you delay your IVF cycle until your hypothyroidism is well controlled.* Please feel free to get back to me with any questions.

Shit. F... 
I can't believe it.


----------



## katrus78

The doc called back. I begged and begged him to not cancel my cycle promising to do everything it takes to lower my TSH in one week. He said ok, they will retest twice, next Tuesday and then on 25th before I start injections. He told me not to double dose, but break half of the pills in half and take 150mg. I am so grateful to him because another doc could have said it is against their policy to recommend anything since he is not an endo. Basically, he could have just said get it under control with your endo and than come back to us. So I really appriciate him understanding me and giving me, or rather my body, another chance.


----------



## Springy

katrus78 said:


> The doc called back. I begged and begged him to not cancel my cycle promising to do everything it takes to lower my TSH in one week. He said ok, they will retest twice, next Tuesday and then on 25th before I start injections. He told me not to double dose, but break half of the pills in half and take 150mg. I am so grateful to him because another doc could have said it is against their policy to recommend anything since he is not an endo. Basically, he could have just said get it under control with your endo and than come back to us. So I really appriciate him understanding me and giving me, or rather my body, another chance.

Katrus - my hypothryroidism is being monitored all right now through my RE not my family Dr or an endocrinologist. It is VERY VERY important that you get your level under 3.0 as higher than that may lead to miscarriage. SO you don't want to spend all the $$ on IVF if you're going to miscarry b/c of your TSH levels. I know you don't want to delay by a month or so but it may be better in the long term to have your levels stabilized at a dose that keeps your levels where they need to be for a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## katrus78

Thank you but it seems like every time I measure TSH, it is unpredictable. It was at 2 last year at one point with only 50mg of Levopthyroxine, and all kinds of different readings after that, anywhere from 13.9 to 3.27 lately. I will double dose to bring the level down until I get my new pills with higher dose. But it's hard to believe at this point that the levels will stay down.


----------



## Springy

katrus78 said:


> Thank you but it seems like every time I measure TSH, it is unpredictable. It was at 2 last year at one point with only 50mg of Levopthyroxine, and all kinds of different readings after that, anywhere from 13.9 to 3.27 lately. I will double dose to bring the level down until I get my new pills with higher dose. But it's hard to believe at this point that the levels will stay down.

13.9 is very high and very risky for a pregnancy. You definitely want your levels low .... just a lot to think about and be wary of when spending a ton of money on IVF.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Springy said:


> katrus78 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you but it seems like every time I measure TSH, it is unpredictable. It was at 2 last year at one point with only 50mg of Levopthyroxine, and all kinds of different readings after that, anywhere from 13.9 to 3.27 lately. I will double dose to bring the level down until I get my new pills with higher dose. But it's hard to believe at this point that the levels will stay down.
> 
> 13.9 is very high and very risky for a pregnancy. You definitely want your levels low .... just a lot to think about and be wary of when spending a ton of money on IVF.Click to expand...

Sorry about your results Katrus - hope you get them under control.

Springy's right though - no point in wasting money until its certain everythings okay :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## katrus78

I know, I know... (sigh) Although my insurance covers IVF at 100%, I still wouldn't want to waste a try and go through a miscarriage later anyway... However, I am not backing up yet. My last level was 7, and two weeks before that it was 3, so I am hoping that in a few days it will go down all the way under 2 with 200mg I am taking now. I feel no different, no more energy than before, absolutely no difference. So yes, I will give up this cycle if the TSH will be more than 3 on March 20th.


----------



## mrsmax

sorry Katura :hugs: I hope it all turns around for you.


Had to do my first out of the house injection yesterday. Spent day in London and on the way back we had to pull into a service station and do it! Got some funny looks frrom two young guys in their car next door. Least it was in my belly not my bum!

TGIF!!!!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Katrus I hope your levels go down so you can get cracking chick :hugs:


----------



## Ratmagirl

Mrsmax LOL @ injecting in a service station !! :haha:


----------



## Ifechi

Hi Everyone!

Due to start second round of ICSI in April too, booked in for check scan on Day 21 to make sure everything is back to normal (just failed first ICSI) and if all good, will start on Synarel nasal spray.
Am new to B&B and seeing all the replies and help you get, I really wish I got in for my first treatment, I felt so alone!
Anyway, it's great to be in touch now and even better to have buddies during the month of April! 
Thank you girls, it's helping. Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Springy

Ifechi said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Due to start second round of ICSI in April too, booked in for check scan on Day 21 to make sure everything is back to normal (just failed first ICSI) and if all good, will start on Synarel nasal spray.
> Am new to B&B and seeing all the replies and help you get, I really wish I got in for my first treatment, I felt so alone!
> Anyway, it's great to be in touch now and even better to have buddies during the month of April!
> Thank you girls, it's helping. Good luck everyone xxx

Welcome Ifechi :hi: B&B is an AMAZING support group of women! I don't know where I would be today if it weren't for the amazing women I have met on here who just "get" things and can "relate" to how I'm feeling.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hi Ifechi :wave

Nice to have some more on board for this month. We're in this together and hopefully we can help each other through this.

I'm starting the Syrenel next week. What was your first round like? Obvs it must've been awful when you found out it was BFN ((hugs)) do you have any tips?

There is another thread but I find it hard to keep track of everyone as its quite fast-moving so I think ill stick in this one!

I've been reading the zita west assisted conception book and its really brilliant! I've got the cd too which ill be listening to once we start.

Feeling excited to start but also really worried as my job is at serious risk and I have no idea what is going to happen in the next few months *eek* I think I'll just have to roll with it and let fate take its course.


----------



## Springy

Ratmagirl said:


> Hi Ifechi :wave
> 
> Nice to have some more on board for this month. We're in this together and hopefully we can help each other through this.
> 
> I'm starting the Syrenel next week. What was your first round like? Obvs it must've been awful when you found out it was BFN ((hugs)) do you have any tips?
> 
> There is another thread but I find it hard to keep track of everyone as its quite fast-moving so I think ill stick in this one!
> 
> I've been reading the zita west assisted conception book and its really brilliant! I've got the cd too which ill be listening to once we start.
> 
> Feeling excited to start but also really worried as my job is at serious risk and I have no idea what is going to happen in the next few months *eek* I think I'll just have to roll with it and let fate take its course.

Definitely a good attitude is just roll with it and whatever is meant to be will be.


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: Ifetchi - I cant imagine having got this far without BNB - I think I would have had to have a lot of counselling. Silly things like knowing it is ok to be upset when your best friend gets preggos from looking at her husband yet again. 

Ratma - we are all behind you hon!!

Looking after nephews today - looking forward to it. Like keeping busy to keep my mind off waiting waiting waiting!


----------



## Ratmagirl

I agree - this place is going to help us get through this due the lovely ladies that have so many different experiences on here. I'm a member of a couple of very small forums but there is a lack of posters that have gone through this, and although they are very supportive, I just need to chat to people who have/are going through similar.

We are all going to get through this okay in one piece!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Ps - thanks Springy, yes from what I've read I think its the best way to feel, although trying to in principle may be a different matter :lol:

Thanks MrsM - its nice to know we're all rooting for each other xxx

Katrus - how you doing?

Hope everyone else is okay?


----------



## katrus78

Hey girls. I am doing ok. I am doing 200mg of Levothyroxine until Tuesday hoping that my tsh level will show under 3. I will be devastated if it won't since they will def cancel my IVF cycle than. So I am both excited and scared for my Tuesday's appointment. It is suppose to be the last day on the bcp. Then I am suppose to start Follistim on 25th. Other than that, I've been trying to keep busy. I was following the Feb/March IVF thread but not participating, and I saw some pretty devastating journeys ending not only with bfn, but with the end of the relationship. I think this infertility experience can be very rough on a couple. My oh is very supportive but I don't know how long he will stay that way until he will get tired of this. 

I am also a member of a group called Zero patience, for a few months now (link in my siggie). I am really attached to that group, and although they don't know much about IVF, they are very supportive and close to my heart. We started the group as a regular thread first based on all of us being about the same dpo. But although now we are all different dpo and I am in no dpo, the group is very tight.


----------



## Springy

katrus78 said:


> Hey girls. I am doing ok. I am doing 200mg of Levothyroxine until Tuesday hoping that my tsh level will show under 3. I will be devastated if it won't since they will def cancel my IVF cycle than. So I am both excited and scared for my Tuesday's appointment. It is suppose to be the last day on the bcp. Then I am suppose to start Follistim on 25th. Other than that, I've been trying to keep busy. I was following the Feb/March IVF thread but not participating, and I saw some pretty devastating journeys ending not only with bfn, but with the end of the relationship. I think this infertility experience can be very rough on a couple. My oh is very supportive but I don't know how long he will stay that way until he will get tired of this.
> 
> I am also a member of a group called Zero patience, for a few months now (link in my siggie). I am really attached to that group, and although they don't know much about IVF, they are very supportive and close to my heart. We started the group as a regular thread first based on all of us being about the same dpo. But although now we are all different dpo and I am in no dpo, the group is very tight.

Yikes that is rather sad to hear - I know I started in the thread when there was a possibility I might be in March but I was so far behind people I gave up and only now in the March / April and this one. I also have followed so many people through IUIs last year and through IVFs I tend to stick to my journal and those ladies journals .... 

I can't believe someone's relationship broke up because of it, well I can but I can't. I know my DH and I have talked about it and we are in this together and if at the end of all of this we aren't pregnant - we set a limit of 4 IVFs then we know its just meant to be the two of us and while we're not "ok" with that we are "ok"


----------



## mrsmax

Srpingy - we have set our limoit at 4 as well. Goodness knows if we will stick with it though. Dh has very recently come around to the idea of adoption so I guess we will get our family one way on another. 

I can see why some couples break up - it is a pretty mad journey. Howver, like you Springy, DH and I are def feel we are in this together. We feel more like a team thn ever at the mo sharing jabs etc!!

Mothers day today here in the UK. Sigh.


----------



## Springy

mrsmax said:


> Srpingy - we have set our limoit at 4 as well. Goodness knows if we will stick with it though. Dh has very recently come around to the idea of adoption so I guess we will get our family one way on another.
> 
> I can see why some couples break up - it is a pretty mad journey. Howver, like you Springy, DH and I are def feel we are in this together. We feel more like a team thn ever at the mo sharing jabs etc!!
> 
> Mothers day today here in the UK. Sigh.

You're Mother's day is early! Our's is the second Sunday in May every year. Kind of hoping that I have my BFP then and I can look at it as the very "last" Mother's day I won't celebrate as the following year I will be a mother.

I am the one who isn't totally open to adoption - maybe that is because we aren't at that as our only option to have a family .... maybe I'll come around if needed.


----------



## Ratmagirl

I know what you mean re: adoption Springy - I'm not sure if I can get my head around it either.

(((Hugs))) MrsMax - fingers x'd next mothers day will be your first - and all of us for that matter!!!! How are your injections going chicker?

How you doing Ifechi?

Well done on your levels Katrus - huge good luck for Tues that you can proceed this cycle lovely xxxxx

I keep forgetting that I'm about to start this week - it doesn't feel real to me eeek! Sat with my family this afternoon wondering what they would all think of what were about to go through (none of them know). MIL would wet herself if she knew (in a good way) as she absolutely longs for her first grandchild. The pressure would be too much if she knew!!! I have had to endure 5 long years of her hinting since we got married!!


----------



## mrsmax

Adoption is atough opne. I guess I am just clinging to it at the moment as I cant imagine not having children in my life - but the reality of adoption might be too much if we ever get to that stage. 

ratma - only a few more days for you!! Feels like something is actually happening once you start those jabs - although sometimes it still feels like everything is going too slow!!!!
have you not told anyone what you are doing? 

I have told my family, DH's family know but the in-laws arent very supportive generally so dont think they know the details. I have told a couple of close friends, but even then not the detaisl. However, have the 2WW off work so they will guess when I am having it cause of that. 

I just couldnt keep this stuff to myself - but havent told most people and only my very close friends know we are having a hard time TTc (although i am sure most can guess as we have been married 2.5 years and I am 35!!)


----------



## Ratmagirl

Nope - our families have no idea we are even ttc! I wouldn't want to worry my family and OH's are just a nightmare when babies are even mentioned.

I've told only a handful of my friends and my best friend is coming with me for my first lot of scans and my injection lesson after Easter, no one else knows my timetable - just that its soon. I'm quite enjoying the secrecy of it all TBH. I've booked off the week of EC but said I might need to chop and change it (using our house renovation as an excuse). Although am hoping I still have a job then!! I'm aiming to take off a few days for EC and just the day of ET then I'm going back to work or I'll go mad I think!

Yep start sniffing Friday - I'm quite excited!!!

Hope everyones doing good?

Good luck tomorrow Katrus


----------



## Springy

Ratmagirl - it is better to have fewer people know about the TTC. I stupidly told anyone who would listen that we were looking to start a family .... well here I sit approaching 3 years later and I'm constantly explaining our situation to people.

I have been able to tell "white lies" to friends about when we're doing IVF and most think it isn't until May or June so we have some time to get through it and the result ourselves before people start to really question what's going on.

Luckily I don't think most would even realize I wasn't at work during my ER and ET and I am busy with school work so I can avoid social stuff on the weekends with that excuse ;)

Katrus - good luck tomorrow, I have everything crossed that your TSH level is where it needs to be!

Marie - rest and relax now and only positive thoughts! Implantation could start anytime now and go for a few more days so you're right too early for any symptoms, and as I tell many women on here my sister and my best friend tell me over and over and over they had NO symptoms at all till the babies kicked at like 17 weeks! So no symptoms even as you progress a bit doesn't mean this didn't work!


----------



## katrus78

So, ladies, we went to my appointment this morning... Can't hold the excitement, but I just got the results and my TSH level is at 1.73!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEY!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy! So now, I am going in again on Saturday and Sunday I will start stimulation meds, I think it is called Gonal-F. I will give all the dates once I get it all streigth in my head. They gave us so much info, showed us how to use the injection stuff and such, but I was so stressed I barely can remeber. They gave us a flashdrive to watch a video on it, so I will tonight. Anyway, I have a really good feeling about this cycle, and hopefully it will work from the first attempt!!!! FXD!!


----------



## Ratmagirl

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Katrus!!! That's bloody ace news lovie!!!

Bet your head is spinning!!!

Thanks Springy - that must be tough. Glad you can cover up your appointments though and that no one knows your actual dates.

Hope you're doing okay Marie?

MrsMax - I was down in your neck of the woods today, went on a day trip to Bridport and Lyme Regis. Me and my friend went to Cerne Abus on the way home (chalk man carved into the hill) and I threw a pebble down near him and wished for our IVF to work!!! Hope it comes true xxxx


----------



## Springy

katrus78 said:


> So, ladies, we went to my appointment this morning... Can't hold the excitement, but I just got the results and my TSH level is at 1.73!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEY!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy! So now, I am going in again on Saturday and Sunday I will start stimulation meds, I think it is called Gonal-F. I will give all the dates once I get it all streigth in my head. They gave us so much info, showed us how to use the injection stuff and such, but I was so stressed I barely can remeber. They gave us a flashdrive to watch a video on it, so I will tonight. Anyway, I have a really good feeling about this cycle, and hopefully it will work from the first attempt!!!! FXD!!

That's awesome!!! Gonal F is easy peasy - I have used it in two iui so any questions ask away!!! I am using for my IVF in a few weeks time too. :)


----------



## katrus78

Oh, thank you guys so much! And Springy, I probably will have to ask something. Guys, I feel so stupid, someone explained it to me already before but I still don't get it. What's the difference between the terms down regging and stimming? It looks like I will start Gonal-F and then 6 days later Ganirelix. It was interesting I was supposed to be on Follistim instead of Gonal-F but they said my insurance doesn't cover Follistim, only Gonal-F. Is Gonal-F cheaper than, or what? Anyway, I read about a lot of people using Menopur, but so far I am only aware of these two meds. Does that sound right?


----------



## Springy

katrus78 said:


> Oh, thank you guys so much! And Springy, I probably will have to ask something. Guys, I feel so stupid, someone explained it to me already before but I still don't get it. What's the difference between the terms down regging and stimming? It looks like I will start Gonal-F and then 6 days later Ganirelix. It was interesting I was supposed to be on Follistim instead of Gonal-F but they said my insurance doesn't cover Follistim, only Gonal-F. Is Gonal-F cheaper than, or what? Anyway, I read about a lot of people using Menopur, but so far I am only aware of these two meds. Does that sound right?

Downregging is where they put your "ovaries" to sleep - they can do this using Suprefact, Lupron, birth control pills etc. NOT every IVF protocol using this type of medication - since you are going straight to stimulation and adding in the Ganirelix you are on a short protocol.

The Gonal F is your drug for stimulation - i.e. it makes your body produce more eggs than it normally would in a cycle. There are several drugs that can do this - Follistim, GonalF, Menopur etc. They all do the same thing but are made by different pharmaceutical companies. So your insurance obliviously covers the EDM Serono Medications = Gonal F. (Side note - I happen to work for one of the worlds largest pharmaceutical companies so I am quite knowledgeable on drug products).

Essentially during IVF they need to make your body make more eggs than normal - in a normal cycle each month you would have a number of follicles that are "sitting" in your ovary waiting to "grow". Our clinic used the analogy of going through high school ... at the start of the school year (i.e. your monthly cycle) there are lots of students with lots of potential ... as you progress through high school one student emerges to be your dominant / top of the class student - in your cycle this is your follicle that becomes dominant and is the one that grows and will eventually release at the time of ovulation. Once this dominant one is chosen all other will drop off and not continue to develop - except in some women who release 2 and end up with fraternal twins naturally .....

So in an IVF cycle they pump you full of the drugs that will tell all those other high school students to keep developing and will force your body to make lots of follicles. Then to prevent you from ovulating those when the largest one gets to a certain size you will add in the Ganirelx which inhibits your body from ovulating ... then you'll give yourself another drug to "trigger" ovulation which prepares the eggs at the last stage for retrieval. Then you go for your retrieval ... 

Hope that helps.


----------



## katrus78

OMG, thank you so much! The school analogy is great. I understand it much better now. 
So, I received Ganirelix today, but no Gonal-F. After clearing up the confusion, it looks like I will be receiving the Follistim on Friday, which is what i was prescribed initially. 

I have never injected myself or anyone, so this is kind of scary. I watched many videos with instructions on how to do it, and it looks easy. So hopefully I can do it myself.


----------



## Springy

What I found helped me a lot was to lay all the stuff for the injections out on my counter and every time I would read the instructions step by step - somehow reading the instructions and focussing on that calmed me down and didn't let my mind "race" about the fact I was about to inject myself with a needle!!

The Gonal F and the Follistim come in a handy "pen" form which you dial up the dose inject and push it down ... super easy. The others which require mixing are more "stressful"


----------



## Lisa84

I have been silently stalking this thread since its creation but never knew when i was goin to start so didnt post much but now i can finally say i start Downreggin on the 10th April :happydance:

This is our first go and im soooo excited!! Im hoping for a little miracle we can announce at the wedding :) 

FX for all you lovely ladies :) xxx


----------



## katrus78

Lisa, welcome! Great to have more people on here!
Shall we make a list of when everyone is starting?


----------



## Springy

Welcome Lisa!!! :hi:


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: Lisa - great to see some newbies. 

Ratma - I was in Bridport on mother's day :) I have thought about going to cerne abbas to get me some luck. i bet lots of IVF ladies have!! Hope you had a nice day.

Katrus :happydance: I am sooo chuffed for you hon that is AWESOME!

Springy - I still havent managed to do all the jabbing myself yet - we have moved onto the autopen thing and I can do that myself but my hubby sets it all up and mixes it for me. I am sure I could do it but I like the fact he is involved in the process 

AFM, my AF is still late and temps still high so will call the clinic today to see what they say. Why cant our bodies just do what they are supposed to!!!?

Nearly the weekend - phew!


----------



## Springy

mrs max there is ONE thing that I know is certain in this infertility journey .... our bodies NEVER seem to cooperate with us when we want them too!!!!!!!!


I am just praying that there are no hiccups when I go in on the 5th and that I can start on the 7th. I will be devastated if there is any delay .... My biggest worry now is that the stupid BCP has over suppressed me and I won't respond to meds!!!!!


----------



## mrsmax

Springy - i know. This whole journey sems to be one worry after the next! I called the clinic about AF no show and they said as long as she arrives before my baseline scan on 4th April it will be ok. Hope she hurrys up!

What happens on the 5th for you? Is that baseline?


----------



## Ratmagirl

Welcome Lisa - nice to have some more on this journey!!

Springy - fingers x'd for your next appt

Katrus - how's it hanging?

MrsM - Bridport is lovely! I think you should defo pay a visit to C.A - someone in another forum said someone they knew broke in one night and dtd, although they didn't conceive that cycle - they did the one after after 4 years of trying!! Hope you get af soon.

I start down regging tomorrow - eeek, two lots of sniffing plus I'm on norithisterone to bring on af as I've not had one since early Feb and am unlikely to without any meds due to the dratted pcos!


----------



## Springy

mrsmax said:


> Springy - i know. This whole journey sems to be one worry after the next! I called the clinic about AF no show and they said as long as she arrives before my baseline scan on 4th April it will be ok. Hope she hurrys up!
> 
> What happens on the 5th for you? Is that baseline?

April 2nd is where we have our needle teach and pay our fees. Then April 5th is my baseline scan and if all good then I start the stim's on the Saturday (April 7th).

We are not expecting any issues as I had a CD3 scan on March 2nd and had no cysts, and lots lots lots lots lots of antral follicles (a whopping 32 of them!) so I'm not expecting any issues on the 5th but you never know ;)


----------



## katrus78

Hi everyone! Nothing new with me so far, just waiting for AF to arrive. My last bcp pill was on Tusday, the 20th, and they said AF will come withing two-three days. My lining was thick when they checked it on the 20th, don't know if it's good or bad, guessing good. I am supposed to start stims on Sunday, but won't know for sure until the u/s on Saturday morning. Hope af will start by than. Right now - no sign of it :(

Springy, what are antral follicles? Like the ones that are in immediate reserve?


----------



## Springy

katrus78 said:


> Hi everyone! Nothing new with me so far, just waiting for AF to arrive. My last bcp pill was on Tusday, the 20th, and they said AF will come withing two-three days. My lining was thick when they checked it on the 20th, don't know if it's good or bad, guessing good. I am supposed to start stims on Sunday, but won't know for sure until the u/s on Saturday morning. Hope af will start by than. Right now - no sign of it :(

Your lining needs to thin out and then thicken back up - it is thick right now b/c you haven't bled this month. Once you bleed then you will start to plump back up for this month's IVF.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hello!

Took my first nasal spray this morning so I'm officially downregging!

Tasted a bit grim and I have a slight headache now - oh the joys!


----------



## Lisa84

Yey for getting started :wohoo:

I am doing injections to DR. Weird how different areas do it differently xx


----------



## katrus78

And my stim injections start on Sunday. I decided to try do them myself, at least the Follistim. Still no af. I wrote an email to the clinic asking about whether I should start the meds or not on Sunday if no af. I have an u/s tomorrow too, to check the lining.


----------



## katrus78

Just got my meds in a huge box. It has layers of ice packs inside. Does that mean I have to keep them refrigerated? It has twice the meds I expected, gonna go home now and try to make sense of all of them. Af still not here, and no reply form the clinic... Sigh...


----------



## Springy

katrus78 said:


> Just got my meds in a huge box. It has layers of ice packs inside. Does that mean I have to keep them refrigerated? It has twice the meds I expected, gonna go home now and try to make sense of all of them. Af still not here, and no reply form the clinic... Sigh...

You need to read the boxes - some are refrigerated until you use the first time then after that they are room temp, some are totally refrigerated, some are all room temp. It depends on the drug - definitely look each one up individually.


----------



## mrsmax

Springy - i love the new picture. I have been on here 18 months and still havent got a picture. I should do that soon!

It is gorgeous on the south coast UK today peeps!! Just been lying in the sun reading and baking a yummy vegan chocolate cake. Just off to do the icing.

Happy saturday :hugs:


----------



## katrus78

Got af this morning. Went to my u/s, waiting for a go-ahead phone call now...


----------



## Springy

mrsmax said:


> Springy - i love the new picture. I have been on here 18 months and still havent got a picture. I should do that soon!
> 
> It is gorgeous on the south coast UK today peeps!! Just been lying in the sun reading and baking a yummy vegan chocolate cake. Just off to do the icing.
> 
> Happy saturday :hugs:

Thanks - there is a full explanation in my journal for why I went with a bunny ;)


----------



## katrus78

Ratmagirl said:


> Hello!
> 
> Took my first nasal spray this morning so I'm officially downregging!
> 
> Tasted a bit grim and I have a slight headache now - oh the joys!

Yey for starting! 




Springy said:


> katrus78 said:
> 
> 
> Just got my meds in a huge box. It has layers of ice packs inside. Does that mean I have to keep them refrigerated? It has twice the meds I expected, gonna go home now and try to make sense of all of them. Af still not here, and no reply form the clinic... Sigh...
> 
> You need to read the boxes - some are refrigerated until you use the first time then after that they are room temp, some are totally refrigerated, some are all room temp. It depends on the drug - definitely look each one up individually.Click to expand...

Ok. I read all the instructions, I think it's much clearer now to me. And Af has finally started!

So, I did the u/s this morning and after they called me and told me although af started, my lining was still too thick this morning, and they want me to come back tomorrow morning to check it again. If it looks thinner, I can do my first injection tomorrow evening. I think it will be ok. I wish they did the weekend u/s in later morning hours, but they want everyone to come in before 8 am on weekends. I heard this morning they were talking to another woman who was about to start injections that she needs to come in every day for approx 10 days until her follies are 18mm, so they know exactly when to do the trigger shot. Wow, every day, seriously? I hope it will be ok with my work schedule.


----------



## Springy

Katrus - good luck tomorrow, my clinic during the week is at 630 am :coffee:

As for monitoring, I have my baseline then I have 3 days of stims then a check. Then I go in every other day ... Time consuming but worth it!


----------



## Reb S

Morning ladies, can you cope with some more company? I'm downregging at the moment and waiting for AF to show - she's late, which has never happened before, except when I got my last BFP... SO ANNOYING! I'm on my 2nd and final IVF and we're at the very end of our journey - this is more a last shot with very small chance of success, but we decided to go with it to give ourselves peace if things don't work out.
I'm a Dorset girl as well, but living in London now - Because of my age and one IVF on the NHS, we're private at the Lister. Ouch!
I hope everyone's coping with this rollercoaster and look forward to getting to know you all a bit!


----------



## katrus78

Springy, I guess it's very similar everywhere, cause I just got a phone call from the clinic and they said to start stims tonight and then come back for b/w and u/s on Wed morning, so it will be three days by than.

Reb, welcome! Hope this last shot will result in a little miracle for you! What is your plan if god forbid it wouldn't work, if you don't mind me ask? And can someone please explain to me the NHS program? We don't have it in US, and I googled it, but could piece together the info. I understand it's a free program in UK, like government funded, but you need to qualify for it, and it has limited funds for about two ivfs per couple. That's all I know about it, but want to know more since a lot of girls from UK mention it.


----------



## Reb S

Thanks for the welcome, Katrus! The NHS IVF programme is a postcode (zipcode!) lottery - if you live in a good place they will give you free IVF, up to 3 cycles, but only up to age 39 - some postcodes don't give you any at all; some only one. I don't qualify as I've had one already and now I live on the over 40's ttc thread! (met OH at 37).
Good luck with starting stimms - I wish I was already!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hello ladies!

Welcome Reb - very best of luck to you my lovely, I really really hope this one is THE one that's sucessful for you.

Exciting stim times for you Springy and Katrus!! I don't think I have to go in much to be monitored I don't think - I bloody hope not as I don't know how to get out of work!

How's tricks MrsMax

Who else did I miss? My memories like a seive lately

My downregging seems to be going fine - thought I was having hot flushes last night, but it has been warm here in the UK and we still have the winter duvet on so it may have been that!! LOL

Should get af this week when I stop the northisterone, then I have my baseline scan on 10 April so still a while to go until any stimming action here.

Feeling quite relaxed about it all really! Xxx


----------



## Springy

Katrus glad to hear you don't need to go everyday that would be crazy!

Welcome Reb :hi: I'm on my first IVF and I'm fully self funded as in Canada in the province I live in the only way to get any funding is to have both your tubes blocked.

Onto my last week of BCP!


----------



## katrus78

Wow, you'd think for all this money and troubles with IVF they could guarantee the outcome... But no, we still have to worry and take a risk whether it would stick!


----------



## katrus78

So, the first injection is over :) I couldn't do it. After laughing and fooling around, I totally chickened out and oh had to do it for me. but maybe it's good as he feels more involved. He won't be around today though, so I will be on my own. Maybe I will find someone, but I want to get myself together and just do it. I didn't hurt at all. 

I have another question. On march 20th, they measured one follicle that was 30mm. Every scan after that I've asked if it was still there, and it was. So - now that I started stimming, what will happen to it? It's already huge, will it get bigger from the meds, or not? Can it be released before all? I am worried about it and they are just saying not to worry, it's ok.


----------



## Reb S

Oh you lucky Stim girls! My clinic told me today - sorry we're too busy for you now, just tread water downregging till we're ready for you. ?!?!? And I'm PAYING for this?
Katrus - you'll get used to the needles. I found that warming the spot with a mug of hot tea helped! Also rubbing it just before you do the deed!
MrsMax - where on the South Coast are you from? I'm a Dorset girl, but living in London.


----------



## Springy

Reb S said:


> Oh you lucky Stim girls! My clinic told me today - sorry we're too busy for you now, just tread water downregging till we're ready for you. ?!?!? And I'm PAYING for this?
> Katrus - you'll get used to the needles. I found that warming the spot with a mug of hot tea helped! Also rubbing it just before you do the deed!
> MrsMax - where on the South Coast are you from? I'm a Dorset girl, but living in London.

SERIOUSLY!!!???! So how long do you now just "hold tight" for?!?!?!

Katrus you will get used to it - force yourself to do it today as then if you're stuck home alone and you have no one to help you, you will know that you can do it.


----------



## katrus78

Reb, wow. Hope they'll be ready for you very soon! 

Springy, thank you. I gotta do it in one hour and I am home alone, except for my 9 year old sleeping. It crossed my mind to ask him to do it lol. I guess not a good idea :) so gonna do it myself for sure. 

How often is it that someone gets overstimulated?


----------



## Ratmagirl

Good luck with the injections Katrus - hope you managed it okay on your own. I've got to admit I'm not looking forward to that stage! I have been given a pen and have read its a bit easier? 

Not sure how common over-stimming is - I know you have to watch out for the signs and drink lots to help it? Did you ask the clinic about your 30mm folly?

Springy - when do you start stimming?

Reb - that's shite lovely, hope they can get you stimming soon, esp as you're bloody stumping up the cash - how annoying!!

MrsMax how are you getting on?

Nothing new here, still sniffing and feel okay really, just hot at night.


----------



## Springy

Katrus - how did it go last night??

I start stimming on April 7th so just under 2 weeks from now :happydance:

My stim med is the Gonal F pen which I used for 2 of my IUIs it is SO easy to use! Needle doesn't hurt at all ... I'm not looking forward to Luveris which I have to mix up and then inject - those ones I hate ....


----------



## Ratmagirl

I start stimms on 10 Apr so a few days behind you Springy

What is the Luveris for and do you have to mix that with the GonalF? I have no clue what meds I'm injecting - it just says Gonondraphin on my form? I defo have a pen though so quite happy about that but seeing all those needles in the pack make me feel eek!


----------



## katrus78

So, I did the injection on my own. It went very good, didn't hurt at all. So I think I will be fine on my own. 

Ratma, no they didn't say anything about that 30mm follie, and I am very worried about it. I will def ask at tomorrow's u/s.

Springy, I have almost the same question as Ratma about Luveris. I saw that some people take it along with Gonal-F, but not with Follistim. What is Luveris for?

So I guess the next two-three weeks will be very exciting for all of us! We'll be going so close to each other, awesome :)


----------



## Springy

Luveris and Bravelle are similar to the others but they also have the LH hormone in it .... not sure what it does but it is very standard to add them together for stimulation.

You will see a lot of people on "menopur + bravelle" and lots of women on "Gonal F + Luveris" I'm not questioning it as I have full faith in my clinic.


----------



## mrsmax

Just dropping in quickly to say hi. Hopefully will get a chance to read everyone's updates soon and catch up properly. I am just taking gonal-f - like springy said I am truing not to question my clinic - but it is so hard when you hear about other people taking extra stuff :blush:

Def a hectic month coming up on this thread! Crossed for all of us :dust:


----------



## Reb S

Isn't it weird how many protocols are out there?! You'd think they'd have worked out which one is the best. Oh well!
Bravo Katrus, on your self-injection!
OHSS is not that common - if you're being scanned regularly they should lower your dose if you show signs. I had it and it wasn't too bad, but it can make some people very sick, so drink LOTS of water.
My clinc has taken pity and booked me in for a scan on Friday - hopefully onto stimms then FX


----------



## katrus78

Reb, about time, right? Good luck at your appointment!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Excellent Reb *yay* that's interesting about OHSS - glad they kept an eye on you.

I knoe Katrus - so many different protocols and meds - I wonder if the clinics just buy in the drugs they get the best deal on?

Good luck with your scan lovely - yes defo ask about the 30mm at least it will set your mind at rest.

Hope your both doing good Springy and Mrsmax?

Who else is amongst us?

I had acupuncture last night and I didn't have any hot flashes during the night, so that's ace! Going to have a sess before EC and then straight after ET!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Oooh I've just marked my appt on my calandar and can't believe how close it is *yikes*

I love how were all close together - its defo helping having us to share this process together xxx


----------



## mrsmax

Ratma - I have been using accupuncture on and off - but just booked myself in for a couple of session during stimming and one before transfer. When are you dong the one after - the same day as transfer or next day? 

Reb - Yay!! About time!!

All being well I start stimming 6th April so we can all help each other. So exciting!!!


----------



## Springy

Ratma - I have been going to acupuncuture weekly since December and will continue with it till the week of retrieval and transfer, where I think we add in a few extra sessions. It is a bit pricey, however, I have $500 in coverage through my health benefits and my husband has $500 for me in coverage too .... Not sure what I would do if IVF #1 doesn't work as I will be out of coverage for this year. But PMA only allowed in this thread - I WILL NOT NEED a second round of IVF because #1 will WORK!

It is great we are all so close together in this - MrsMax my baseline is the 5th and stim's start on the 7th :happydance:

Reb - how was the appointment?

Katrus - do you have your first scan / check today or tomorrow?


----------



## katrus78

Springy, I am at the clinic right now doing my first scan after 3 days of stimming. All the follies are small, I will let you know my E2 level after they call me in a few hours.


----------



## Reb S

Springy - appointment is on Friday, fingers crossed I can start stimms;
MrsMax and Ratma - I used acupuncture during my last IVF - it made me so much better the consultant asked for her name! However I lost faith after the MC as she was never really interested in treating OH who has as many problems in the :spermy: department as I do in the egg!
Katrus - how did it all go?

AFM - Bit worried as I have NO down-reg symptoms - hope it's actually working!


----------



## katrus78

Ok, so on the right ovarie I have two follies sizes 9mm and 7mm, and on the left ovarie I have also two follies sizes 7.5mm and 7mm. Not much, I guess... My E2 level was 326. They are not changing the dosage for right now. I have my next appointment on Friday, and after that it will be a little more definite what's going on.


----------



## Ratmagirl

I don't know anything about E2 levels or folly sizes but it sounds like you are on course Katrus - remember its only been a few days. What are E2 levels - do I need to ask for these once I start stimming?

Reb - really hope they start you stimming Fri. Sorry for your m/c and lack of interest from the acupuncturist ((hugs)). As for no symptoms - I was worried about this too as I'm paranoid I'm not sniffing correctly! It either goes down my throat or my nose runs and I'm noo worried to blow it so keep sniffing up snot (soz tmi) LOL

Springy - that's great you get all that funding to cover things like acup - defo don't think of the what ifs - PMA!!!!

How are you doing MM? When do you move on to stimming? I'm having acup about half way through stimming and then am planning to have it on the day of tran or the day after. He said that's the most important one to have.

Nothing new here, just waiting for af and am feeling a bit hot at times. Mood is fine though xxxxxx


----------



## mrsmax

Hey Reb - It took about 10 days of deregging for me to get any symptems. Even now, I question whether it is in my mind or not. Lots of headaches though and very :sleepy:

Ratma - Have booked a couple of sessions of acupuncture during the stimming as I expect to be a low responder due to low AMH. I am trying to get an appointent day after transfer but teh acupuncturist only works two days a week and I cant fidnany that work on a Friday which will likely be my day after transfer!! 

Counting down days for baseline scan next wednesday! Cant wait to start the stims. 

Katrus - i dont know much about follies or folly sizes - but yours sounds on track for just a few days. I knwo they hope for 8-10 follies of 18mm by egg collection - but I dont really know what they means!! :blush:

Work is crazy busy at the moment just trying not to let it stress me out. It makes me glad my linic gives me a sick note for 2 weeks after transfer - I think I will need the rest!!!


----------



## mrsmax

sorry = at work so typing too quick to check my spelling!!


----------



## katrus78

Ratma, I am paranoid, so I ask for all the results. E2 level after 3 days of injections should be between 100 and 500, so mine was indeed normal. They only measure the biggest 4 follies at my clinic, but there are others that are smaller. For the doctor, E2 level together with follie measurements shows whether to up or down your dosage of meds. 

I don't feel anything different yet really. I heard that by the 8th day lots of girls start feeling heavy pulling sensation and get very uncomfortable. Not looking forward to it but oh we'll, it's all worth it. I can't believe that my retrieval is going to be next week already! I just realized that and am in shock :)

About the acupuncture. How much approx is one session? And what are the general recommendations on when to do it during the cycle?


----------



## Springy

Mrsmax can you believe we are ONE week away?!?!?!?


----------



## katrus78

Yey! We'll be riding t his train together so soon!!

Guys, I booked my first acupuncure appointment for this saturday. Not sure if it will help but heard so many good things about it and decided to try.


----------



## Springy

I love Acupuncture and find it SUPER relaxing!


----------



## Lisa84

Me too springy. Im currently sat outside my acu place waiting for my appointment. It is relaxing and just has a calming effect on me :)

Hope u enjoy it as much as i do xxx


----------



## katrus78

Springy, so how long does one session's effect last normally? I mean, it's a little pricey, so I want to do no more than 4-5 sessions. How do you suggest to space these sessions?

My acu place is next door to my fertility clinic (I'm sure it's meant to attract all these ladies who go to my clinic)


----------



## Springy

katrus78 said:


> Springy, so how long does one session's effect last normally? I mean, it's a little pricey, so I want to do no more than 4-5 sessions. How do you suggest to space these sessions?
> 
> My acu place is next door to my fertility clinic (I'm sure it's meant to attract all these ladies who go to my clinic)

I dont know a few days .... I go once a week and I have $1000 worth of coverage and each session is $73 so my whole treatments for this IVF cycle have been covered.


----------



## katrus78

Oh, I see... Lucky you. My insurance does not cover it at all :( But that's ok, since it covers 100% of my IVF treatment, I don't mind paying for acupunture.


----------



## Springy

katrus78 said:


> Oh, I see... Lucky you. My insurance does not cover it at all :( But that's ok, since it covers 100% of my IVF treatment, I don't mind paying for acupunture.

Ya I doubt you're going to spend $11,000 in acupuncture even if you went once a week and then a few extra times around retrieval and transfer so it may be worth shelling out a few hundred dollars.


----------



## Reb S

katrus78 said:


> Springy, so how long does one session's effect last normally? I mean, it's a little pricey, so I want to do no more than 4-5 sessions. How do you suggest to space these sessions?
> 
> My acu place is next door to my fertility clinic (I'm sure it's meant to attract all these ladies who go to my clinic)

Ha ha! Clever acu people! Putting a honeypot next to a bees nest! Hope you enjoy it - as I said, I found it really helpful, but no budget now and went off my local acu lady.
Katrus - sounds good - you have nice big follies already x
Mrsmax - after all my complaining I woke up at 3am sweating so much I had to change my PJ's!
Ratmagirl - hee hee!!! I love your snot story! I'm having trouble with it too - I'm much better at squirting up my right nostril than my left!
AFM - scan tomorrow...


----------



## Ratmagirl

Good luck at your scan tomorrow Reb!!

Hi Lisa - hope you're doing well? Glad you are acup'ing too - it defo helps, even if its just for the relaxation!

Katrus - you sound like you're doing well. Hope you find the acup does you good - I was told a session just after transfer is the most important and anything else a bonus really to help with symptoms. I pay £35 for a 40min session

Spring and MM - whoohoo not long to go until you're on the stimming train. Are you both neck and neck with your schedule?

No change here, still no af :( hopefully it'll start soon. 11 days until I start stimming. Was talking to a friend of a friend online and she said you feel bloated by the end of stimming like you're carrying round beachballs in your tum! :lol I'm trying to get myself some elasticated waisted trousers hehehehe

My work is busy too - I'm finding it a welcome distraction.

Have a good weekend all xxx


----------



## Springy

Reb let us know how the scan goes today!

Katrus how are you feeling??

Ratma - I have done 2 cycles with Gonal F for an IUI and on my first I had 7 large follicles and 5 small ones and by the time they triggered me I was SO bloated and SO uncomfortable!!! I am not sure what I am going to manage to put on for work after retrieval and before transfer when I'm still super bloated!! Might have to go invest in some stretchy jersey cotton skirts / dresses for work!!!!!

AFM - had a total emotional breakdown last night. All about "how did I get here, what if this doesn't work, why us, this is so much $$ etc." I think it is all just VERY real now as we go pay on Monday and then I'm back Thursday and start the drugs in a week's time .... I'm pretty sure the stupid BCP isn't helping my emotional state!!!!!!!


----------



## katrus78

Hey, girls. I am sitting at the clinic waiting for b/w. They just did an u/s and it looks like there are still only 4 follies maturing. I am starting to panic as I think it's not a good amount to be successfull. I guess I will wait until they call me later in a day to see what's going on more specifically. The u/s lady wasn't very friendly, so I didn't want to ask her.


----------



## Springy

katrus78 said:


> Hey, girls. I am sitting at the clinic waiting for b/w. They just did an u/s and it looks like there are still only 4 follies maturing. I am starting to panic as I think it's not a good amount to be successfull. I guess I will wait until they call me later in a day to see what's going on more specifically. The u/s lady wasn't very friendly, so I didn't want to ask her.

Its still early! They may up your medication dose though.

Remember- it is all about quality over quantity! I know 4 people on here who had only 6 eggs retrieved and all went on to get pregnant - TWO of them with TWINS!!!!!


----------



## rozzigirl

Hello ladies,

I have been reading along and decided it was time to jump into the game! I am about to start my second IVF cycle. My last was in January/Feb so we've had a few weeks off and are anxious to get ready. I will be going for baseline blood and u/s Tuesday or Wednesday of next week I believe and will be starting my meds right away if all looks good. 

I had no complaints about my last go around, except for the outcome of course, but the process moved along quite well and everyone at the clinic was great. I am also doing acupuncture this time which I enjoy.

Just wanted to say hi and I wish all of you the very best!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hi Rozzi - nice to have another on board!

We should make a list or something shouldn't we? I find it hard to remember who's who on here as its so busy!

Springy - gosh that sounds so uncomfy *yikes* I ashamedly was looking at maternity wear online yest, then had second thoughts that it might jinx this in some way. So sorry you had a minor meltdown my chicken. Must be so hard for you having gone through so much, and this time with the added pressure of paying ((hugs)) stay strong and think positive and remember we're all in this together xxx

Katrus - try not to worry about the foll no's, spring's right - tis quality not quantity!!xxx


----------



## rozzigirl

Just wondering if anyone has used Menopur and Cetrotide? I am going to be starting with Gonal F which I did last time (love that easy to use pen) and then will also be using Menopur and Cetrotide as things get moving along. Little different than last time but that's fine by me, obviously I trust what the doctor says.


----------



## katrus78

Welcome, Rozzi! Nice to have more people on board. I am on Follistim and Ganirelix (which I have not started yet), so can't comment on this one.

Thank you, ladies, for the support. I am still concerned, I wish they'd call me already! I heard of these stories as well, with girls getting pg with only a few eggies retrieved. But what is mine are not the good quality either? I mean, it' s no guarantee that fewer eggies result in better quality? I know, I am driving myself crazy for prob nothing right now, but I will feel better, I promise, once they at least give me all the measurements.


----------



## Springy

rozzigirl said:


> Just wondering if anyone has used Menopur and Cetrotide? I am going to be starting with Gonal F which I did last time (love that easy to use pen) and then will also be using Menopur and Cetrotide as things get moving along. Little different than last time but that's fine by me, obviously I trust what the doctor says.

Hi Rozzi :hi: welcome to the thread!!!! I am using Gonal F, Luveris and Orgalutron (or certotide - depends if there is a shortage on the orgalutron) .... the menopur does the same type of thing as Luveris, it has LH in it along with FSH I think.... I really should know since I work for a large biotechnology / pharmaceutical company!!! The menopur & luveris you have to mix up in a vial though - not as easy peasy as the Gonal F!



katrus78 said:


> Welcome, Rozzi! Nice to have more people on board. I am on Follistim and Ganirelix (which I have not started yet), so can't comment on this one.
> 
> Thank you, ladies, for the support. I am still concerned, I wish they'd call me already! I heard of these stories as well, with girls getting pg with only a few eggies retrieved. But what is mine are not the good quality either? I mean, it' s no guarantee that fewer eggies result in better quality? I know, I am driving myself crazy for prob nothing right now, but I will feel better, I promise, once they at least give me all the measurements.

No there is no guarantee at all Katrus .... that's the really really crappy part of IVF - NO guarantees!!!!


----------



## Springy

Ratmagirl said:


> Hi Rozzi - nice to have another on board!
> 
> We should make a list or something shouldn't we? I find it hard to remember who's who on here as its so busy!
> 
> Springy - gosh that sounds so uncomfy *yikes* I ashamedly was looking at maternity wear online yest, then had second thoughts that it might jinx this in some way. So sorry you had a minor meltdown my chicken. Must be so hard for you having gone through so much, and this time with the added pressure of paying ((hugs)) stay strong and think positive and remember we're all in this together xxx
> 
> Katrus - try not to worry about the foll no's, spring's right - tis quality not quantity!!xxx

I agree a list would be good ... I nominate you to make it :haha: :rofl:


----------



## rozzigirl

Katrus - in my last cycle I had 3 retrieved and all 3 fertilized and made it to transfer so don't get discouraged by the number. Mine all seemed to really grow in the last couple of days too. Hang in there.


----------



## katrus78

Ok, so I just got the results back. Here is where I am at:

E2= 426
Lining= 10.5mm
Right ovary: 11
Left ovary: 14.5, 10, 9.5
Total - 4 maturing, and 5 smaller ones (they didn't measure them)
Approx Egg Retrieval date: Thursday, 04/05/12
Follistim dosage will stay the same
Starting Ganirelix tonight
Next appointment on Sunday, 04/01/12

I asked about the possibility of IUI and it's 50/50 at this point. Two of my follies need to grow up to about 20mm in order to proceed with IVF, so hopefully they will pick up pace by Sunday. I really hope tomorrow's acu session will help :shrug:


----------



## Reb S

Katrus - I agree with the others - quality not quantity. My friend just had her twins from IUI from failed IVF...
Springy - sorry you had a blub-out. I nearly had one myself today - nearly didn't do the first stimms injection as I was so freaked out, but my OH calmly said - if you don't do it you'll never know, so I did it. URK!!!
Rozzi - welcome! And best of luck for this time round xxx


----------



## katrus78

Ouch, ouch, ouch! Well, maybe I am too sensitive, but Ganirelix hurts! Today was my first time using it and I didn't even go in from the first try. Plus, I watched a video on it on YouTube and it basically said to take it out, clean the skin, take off the cap and inject. Didn't say anything about that huge air bubble inside! So I injected with the air bubble. It made a weird sound at the end when I was injecting the air :( only than I realized that I probably should have pushed the bubble out before injecting. Is it ok?


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone, can I join

Im in the middle of stimming, went for scan yesterday and have 4 follicles at 10mm and another 5 smaller ones, im praying they grow over weekend, go back monday for another scan. X 

A bit about me
Me 32 dh 31
ttc 7 years
Ds from previous relationship aged 8
unexplained but low amh 5, dh gold star.

Nice to have some cycle buddies


----------



## lochbride

Hi there, okay if I join too? I'm just starting my first ICSI (NHS) after 2 failed IUI's last summer.

Currently downregulating on Prostap - due for my first scan to check the lining on the 4th of April then hopefully starting upregulator (Gonal F)then... on the cards for retrieval week of the 16th of April. 

Pretty stressed out but trying to stay calm!!


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: Hi Rozzi and Loch. Welcome to the thread - we definiately need a list!!! I think 3 or 4 of us should be stimming and transferring together. We can keep each other sane in the TWW!!

Wishing - :wave: good to see you on this thread and things are going well so far. I am following you closely as you have the same AMH score as me. 

Katrus - I understand why you are worrying - I sometimes think it makes it worse when we know too much info. I love BnB but sometimes it is scary comparing yourself to others progress. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Springy - all being well we strat stimming next week. Who else starts stimming next week? (Have I just inadvertantly volunteered to do the list....) :rofl:


----------



## Ratmagirl

Come on Katrus' follys - grow grow grow!!

Glad your OH got you out of the wobbly Reb.

Hi new ladies - we have a nice group of us now.

Okay, let's have a list - add/edit and copy and paste:

Ratmagirl ICSI #1 downregging, stimming 10 April, approx ER/ET 23 April


----------



## mrsmax

Ratmagirl ICSI #1 downregging, stimming 10 April, approx ER/ET 23 April
MrsMax IVF 1 downregging, stimming 5 April, approx ER 17th April (low AMH)

Everyone else please and I will keep pasting until we have a complete list :) Can then add our results (lots of lovely BFPs) to when we get to that stage :)


----------



## Reb S

Reb IVF or ICSI no. 2, stimming; EC approx April 12th
Well done Mrsmax!


----------



## katrus78

Katrus IVF/ICSI #1, stimming, approx ER April 5th

Thank you! Welcome, Wishing and Loch!
Wishing, we are very close in our cycle. Which day exactly are you right now? And when is your ER?


----------



## wishingalways

HI everyone,

Katrus, we are vey close, I am on day 9 of my gonal f stimming, got a scan on monday and I'm hoping they will have grown a lot, she said I will probalby see a big difference so my fx. I'm not sure if its just because of the internal scan probe rummaging around in there but yesterday and today i have had a heavy feeling in my stomach and mild like af type crampy pain... hoping thats a good sign... also headache today and a little emotional. I know what you mean about scaring yourself by comparing to others... you look on her for reassurance and then end up scaring yourself because they are the same.. but also it does make you feel better.

Mrs Max... Hi there, thought this looked like a good thread and you are just behind me. x

For your list (i'm really excited, I have never been included in a list before)LOL

IVF #1 stimming day 9 approx EC 4/5th April.

fx for everyone.
xx


----------



## Springy

wishingalways said:


> Hi everyone, can I join
> 
> Im in the middle of stimming, went for scan yesterday and have 4 follicles at 10mm and another 5 smaller ones, im praying they grow over weekend, go back monday for another scan. X
> 
> A bit about me
> Me 32 dh 31
> ttc 7 years
> Ds from previous relationship aged 8
> unexplained but low amh 5, dh gold star.
> 
> Nice to have some cycle buddies

Hi Wishingalways :hi: welcome to the thread! What drugs are you using for your protocol? Sounds like you have some good follicles growing in there :thumbup:



lochbride said:


> Hi there, okay if I join too? I'm just starting my first ICSI (NHS) after 2 failed IUI's last summer.
> 
> Currently downregulating on Prostap - due for my first scan to check the lining on the 4th of April then hopefully starting upregulator (Gonal F)then... on the cards for retrieval week of the 16th of April.
> 
> Pretty stressed out but trying to stay calm!!

Hi lochbride - I remember you from the summer IUI threads last year! Sucks that we are both here in an IVF thread but THIS WILL WORK! This is going to be a LUCKY thread with LOTS of BFPs!!!



mrsmax said:


> Ratmagirl ICSI #1 downregging, stimming 10 April, approx ER/ET 23 April
> MrsMax IVF 1 downregging, stimming 5 April, approx ER 17th April (low AMH)
> 
> Everyone else please and I will keep pasting until we have a complete list :) Can then add our results (lots of lovely BFPs) to when we get to that stage :)

OK I think this is a pretty comprehensive list .... 

*Ratmagirl *- ICSI #1 downregging, stimming 10 April, approx ER/ET 23 April
*MrsMax* - IVF 1 downregging, stimming 5 April, approx ER 17th April (low AMH)
*Katrus *- IVF/ICSI #1, stimming, approx ER April 5th
*Wishingalways* - IVF #1 stimming day 9 approx EC 4/5th April
*Springy* - IVF w/ ICSI #1 Unexplained Infertility - Stimming April 7th, Approx ER April 18, Approx ET April 23
*Reb* - IVF or ICSI no. 2, stimming; EC approx April 12th
*Rozzi *- IVF w/ ICSI #2


----------



## wishingalways

Thanks for the welcome springy.. List looks good and what a great time of year to get some BFP's stay positive everyone.

I am on 225 gonal f.
xx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Brilliant - its nice to have a list (from a self-confessed list freak)!! LOL

Let's hope and pray they will ALL say BFP in a month or so!!!!

I think af is on the horrizan for me and am feeling like I could cry today at anything soppy on TV! Also - I don't know if its the meds, but I seem to be bruising really easily. Strange!

Hope everyones doing good xxxxxx


----------



## mrsmax

Love the list Springy!!!! :dust: for lots of BFPs on there VERY soon. 

Had an emotional breakdown last night - but feel better again today. I am just scared the stimming drugs wont work. PMA though - PMA, PMA.

Happy Sunday everyone - cant wait for the 4 day bank holiday next weekend :bunny: :munch:


----------



## Springy

mrsmax said:


> Love the list Springy!!!! :dust: for lots of BFPs on there VERY soon.
> 
> Had an emotional breakdown last night - but feel better again today. I am just scared the stimming drugs wont work. PMA though - PMA, PMA.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone - cant wait for the 4 day bank holiday next weekend :bunny: :munch:

Mrsmax - I had that breakdownon thursday evening. I'm told by ladies who have all gone through IVF that it's totally normal!!!! And yes PMA only - this will work, this will work ....

We have a short work week this week too as we get old Friday off :) I am thinking of taking Thursday too .... Just to give myself another day to relax before this insanity if early owning clinic visits nddaily injections starts!!!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Whoohoo for a short working week!!

Katrus how did you get on today?

Girls - I'm really worried I've messed things up. I took Norethisterone when I started downregging to bring on AF as I've not had one since the start of Feb. The instructions written by my consultant wasn't very clear on how many a day to take, so I rang and spoke to the nurse and she said 3 tablets a day for 5 days and I should get AF 2-3 days after I stop taking them. Its now 5 days since and nothing!! And now I'm worried it will delay things if I don't come on - my baseline scan is next Tuesday. Do you need to have had AF over and done with by then?

This morning I read the leaflet with the tablets and they say the same as what the nurse said, and then I re-read consultants notes and it says to take them for 7 days - I only took for 5!!!

I'm going to ring them first thing tomorrow :(


----------



## katrus78

So, went back today for another u/s and b/w. Here are the results:
CD9, Stimming day 8, Injections done -7
Right ovary: 16.3, 13.8, 10.3, 8.3
Left ovary: 15.2, 13.6, 10.6, 8.2, 7.5
Total - 9 follies
E2 = 716
Endometrium = 12.8mm

All is not bad. Definitely going for IVF, the scare of IUI is behind, thank god. Going back tomorrow, and every day thereafter. The retrieval date is still Thursday. Hope my little follies will pick up by than. 

Ratma, I think it's ok, my af came after 5 days, and they started stims as soon as it shed a little, on CD2.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Thanks Kat - all sounds good from your results, and I'm so soo glad you don't have to go down IUI route. Did you have to take something to bring on AF then? I don't start stimming for another 10 days so there's still time. Wow can't believe you are so close to ER!!!! How are you feeling?

Can someone explain what makes you have to switch to IUI and if the sperms are the main factor would they still do this?

Hope everyones doing good xxx


----------



## Reb S

Hello all, and welcome to the newbies!
Katrus - that sounds great. Really good size follies. 
Ratma - don't worry, I'm sure 2 days won't make a difference xxx Let us know what they say tomorrow.
AFM - I've got folliculitis again (hair follicles on my legs get infected, I was on antibiotics for a couple of weeks and now it's come back.) Worried in case it affects the IVF, or that I can't be treated for it whilst IVFing or preggers... will ask hospital on Tuesday.


----------



## katrus78

Ratma, usually they convert to iui if there is only a couple of eggs maturing. However, for your first cycle, you can insist to proceed even if you only have one egg. After first cycle, they need at least 3 follies to be over 15mm, otherwise they convert to iui. About male factor, we have that too but I think they would still convert unless it's your first ivf cycle. That's what made me upset for a couple of days, because iui wouldn't help me much.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Okay thanks for the explanation Katus x

Oh Reb - sorry about the inefection, best to check but hopefully it won't affect your progress.

I've had some spotting but not much else - I shall phone the nurse when I get home and see what they say. I've spoken to another girl I know (who's now pg with twins from IVF) and she didn't have AF before she started each cycle so hopefully either AF will show her ugly mug or the sniffers will have thinned out my lining. Xxx


----------



## mrsmax

Ratma - my AF was 4 days late down regging. You have loads of time before scan. My clinc said as long as had started before my baseline scan there would eb no problems or delay.


----------



## wishingalways

Katrus, thats great news that you can go forward for IVF, Im still in the panicking a little stage.

I had my second scan today and the follicles have grown a little more bit still need some more growth so back on wednesday again to check. I have 2 follicles 15mm, 2 follicles 13mm, 1 follicle 12mm - hoping all these get to the mature stage of over 18mm before friday's egg collection. I have another 4 measuring 10mm but dont think they will be mature enough for a good egg but time will tell. Was a bit disappointed when I had the scan was so hoping they had grown more but slow and steady wins the race as they say.


----------



## katrus78

Wishing, your results are not bad at all, as I also have only 6 follies above 10 (as of yesterday). I am still waiting for my results from today's u/s and labs. I am very concerned about my lining wich was at 14mm today already. I heard its bad if it goes beyond 15, and I have a history of it thickening all the way to 19mm... Well, I guess we will see.


----------



## Springy

katrus78 said:


> Wishing, your results are not bad at all, as I also have only 6 follies above 10 (as of yesterday). I am still waiting for my results from today's u/s and labs. I am very concerned about my lining wich was at 14mm today already. I heard its bad if it goes beyond 15, and I have a history of it thickening all the way to 19mm... Well, I guess we will see.

Have they talked to you about doing the egg retrieval and then doing an FET next month with a better lining thickness?

Hang in there!!

Katrus - are you taking Luveris too or just the follistim?


----------



## katrus78

Nope, just Follistim, no Luveris. And, no, they don't seem to worry about the lining. The Retrieval is still set for this Thursday. I am sure the lining will grow beyond 15mm by than :( I am not sure though even if they did FET next cycle that my lining would be thinner. It has always been on a thicker side :(

It may be natural for panic to set in just about this time, but I can't help it. First I worried just about the follies, and now it's the lining. And I hate that I have to wait til like 3pm to get the results.


----------



## Reb S

Katrus, please don't worry - it doesn't help anything! Just tell yourself that what will be will be and there's nothing you can do but try to keep calm and carry on as they say!!!
x
Wishing - here's hoping your follies grow steadily - quality not quantity x


----------



## katrus78

So, girls, here are my results from today's u/s and b/w:

CD10, day 9 of stimming, done 8 injections
Right ovary: 16.5, 16.5, 11.5, 9
Left Ovary: 20, 17.5, 16.5, 11
Alltogether - 8 follies
&#1045;2 = 804
Lining = 14mm
The date of retrieval is now uncertain. Thursday or Friday.

The lining is getting too thick, the max is 15mm. The follie count went down from 9 to 8, and I doubt that 9mm follie will mature in just a couple of days. Plus, the E2 level should be around 1100 right now, so i am really behind the needed level... I am so scared of what will happen. All my PMA is now gone, and I feel very stressed. Don't know what to do to fix it. really, I can't fix it, I know, it's just gonna have to be as it will be, but it's so hard to just sit and wait...


----------



## Springy

Katrus I was told to expect to stim for 8 to 12 days so you have only done 8 days of injections, today being day 9 so you have a few more days. Just hope that your lining issues resolve.

As I said earlier you should ask them about doing the retrieval and freezing at blast and doing an FET next month where they can follow your lining and maybe control it better with estrogen and progesterone as you prep for transfer. It is worth talking to your RE about tomorrow.

Hang in there - we will have the PMA for you :):hugs:


----------



## rozzigirl

Katrus - hang in there and keep us posted on what happens.

I'm in a waiting period I should hear tomorrow when I start my Gonal F - I had a trip planned for Easter so they had me start the pill for a few days so that I could be out of state for 4 days so I'm waiting to hear back on my process now.

Good luck to all of you ladies!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Katrus - so sorry you are feeling like this. I really hope your lining stops growing and you get more follys ((hugs))

I've just phoned my clinic as the spotting didn't really materialise - they said I shouldve taken the tablets for 7 days!! I feel really stupid now, but the nurse did tell me 5 when I called to check, but it does say 7 on my form.

So basically, if I don't get AF then my schedule will have to be put back :( I'm really worried now as I had it all booked with work to have holiday and now how will I get round changing things? Its so hard to keep this a secret!!

She did say AF sounds like its on its way, but I don't feel as crampy as I did Sun night when it started :( so I have a week to bleed, and if not ill have to cancel my baseline scan. Bugger bugger bugger!!!


----------



## Reb S

She should turn up, Ratma girl - we spend all these years desperately hoping she won't show - now we need her to! Come on, Aunt Flo! x


----------



## katrus78

Ooooh, come, af, come! This is the only time you really wish it came already. I will say a pray for you so af would come already.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Thanks for the AF vibes girls - so soooo true, when you flipping well want her to turn up she doesn't!!! Grrrr

I feel a bit teary and upset about it all and am blaming myself for messing up but I keep remembering that the schedule isn't set in stone and is subject to change. I don't do change very well - I'm a control freak!! :lol xxxx


----------



## Springy

Ratma - I'm praying she shows up in full force and that you're able to start this cycle! Don't blame yourself - you checked with the nurse and she said to you 5 days, its partly her fault for not giving you the accurate information. :hugs:

Katrus - I have everything crossed for you. Do you have a scan & bloodwork today too?


----------



## katrus78

Yep, I am sitting at the clinic right now waiting for u/s and than b/w. I am going to as for u/s print out so I don't have to wait til 3pm. Yesterday, I was going insane at work waiting for results! Thanks for all the support, ladies!


----------



## Springy

I get my u/s results right away in the morning when I see the nurse after my u/s and b/w. Then they call me in the afternoon with my results of my b/w and to confirm the medication for that night etc.

Good Luck! Fingers crossed they see what they are looking for today and hoping you can trigger tonight!!!


----------



## katrus78

Hi girls. They never give me u/s results in the morning, so today i got smarter and asked for them myself. It feels much much better to have them rather than wait all day. So here we go:

CD11, day 10 of stimming, done 9 injections
Right ovary: 25.4, 17.8, 13, 11.8
Left ovary: 20, 19.8, 15.5, 12.6, 12.2, 11.5
Total - 10 follies
Lining: 17.8mm (!)
E2 = 914

Symptoms: a little cramping + slight difficulty breathing

Not sure if they tell me to trigger tonight, still waiting for a phone call. Lining thickness is really scaring me, although u/s tech said it was grade 5 line and looking good. Will it go down a little in the next couple of days?..


----------



## rozzigirl

Hang in there Katrus - I hope you get the call for the trigger shot which would be great news.

I talked to the nurse today and I'm to stay on the pill until I go in on the 17th now and then if all looks good I will go from there. So a bit of a delay due to some miscommunication but it's okay, at this point 2 weeks won't kill me to wait to start again.


----------



## katrus78

Thank you, Rozzi. At this point, I am so tired of stressing that I kinda mentally am starting to let go and let it be. So excited for all of you though who are starting soon!

Springy, you are starting in two days, right? yey!


----------



## Reb S

Ratmagirl said:


> Thanks for the AF vibes girls - so soooo true, when you flipping well want her to turn up she doesn't!!! Grrrr
> 
> I feel a bit teary and upset about it all and am blaming myself for messing up but I keep remembering that the schedule isn't set in stone and is subject to change. I don't do change very well - I'm a control freak!! :lol xxxx

Give it up now! If there's one thing IVF taught me, it's that you have absolutely no control over anything!!! Just relax, go whichever way the wind blows and keep your fingers tightly crossed x
Katrus - here's hoping you've had that phone call already x


----------



## mrsmax

Katrus - have everything crossed for you that you get to do the trigger on time. That is a thick lining - but if they arent worried - you shouldnt be either (easier said that done!!) :hugs:

Wishing - your follies sound like making good progress to me. How many eggs you aiming for. With our AMH, I figured 6-8 would be a good number - yo ulook on track for that! I have everything crossed for you as well!!

Ratma - come on :witch: A week is a long time though - I am sure it will arrive. Grrr our bodies just dont co-operate. 

I have my baseline scan tomorrow at 9am. Getting excited!!!!


----------



## Springy

Katrus I agree with mrsmax - if they are not telling you there is an issue with the lining go with it is fine for transfer. Only worry when they are telling you things that might lead you to believe they think it is a problem.

AFM - baseline is on Thursday so yep - 2 days from now! I signed all my consents and we paid yesterday and had our needle teaching and I was sent home with all my needles and syringes! Pick up the first set of my drugs on Thursday morning - probably enough to get me through the first 3 or 4 days and then I'll get more when I'm back at the clinic next week.

Anyone else having trouble sleeping b/c of the thoughts of IVF?? I have no issue getting to sleep at night but I am constantly waking up and then my mind wanders to IVF stuff and then I can't fall back asleep it is SUPER irritating!


----------



## rozzigirl

Springy - good luck with baseline on Thursday, very exciting and just nice to get going again and feel like you are making progress. I did feel like I was waking up a lot during my last cycle with constant thoughts but this time starting the acupuncture seems to be helping with my sleep which is great.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Good luck with your scans MrsM and Springy. And sending pos vibes to you Katrus and wishing.

Thanks Reb - you're right! I need to let go.

I'm with Rozzi springy - I'm waking up a lot too. I haven't had a decent nights sleep since I started d/regging, due to being too hot and having mental dreams!!

I'm going to wait until Fri and then call the clinic to ask what I need to do if AF doesn't materialise as I'm unlikely to have one by myself :(

Take care girlies - I'm off to bed in a mo. Hope you get that call soon Katrus, ill be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## katrus78

Thank you guys, for all the positive words of support!
I am quickly dropping in to say today is the trigger and I am about to go to the clinic. Yesterday they did call, and I also got a call from the embryologist upon my request, and they answered all my questions which was such a relief! 

Ratma, hang in there, sweety, I know it's tough... Def call the clinic so they advice you on what to do. 

Springy, one more day, yey!

Mrmax, let us know how your baseline went! What is your antral follie count?

Reb, how is your folliculitis infection? Did it clear up? How is your stimming going?

Wishing, my EC is also on Friday, so we are exactly in sync, how exciting! How are your follies? Did those 10mm ones catch up?


----------



## Springy

Yay!!! So glad to hear that the clinic put your concerns at ease and that you're going for your ER tomorrow :happydance:

How is everyone else doing?

I'm just waiting for AF to show up - although I'm pretty sure she will come today, I'm super bloated and feel really gross which is generally how I am the day she comes .... so baseline tomorrow - regardless of AF or not. Starting to get more nervous / stressed about the injections and timing etc. Just want to fast forward through all of this to beta day when I WILL GET MY BFP!!!!


----------



## Reb S

Katrus - great news. Good luck for you and Wishing for Friday - here's hoping all goes well.
Springy - hope the old witch arrives quickly!
AFM- scan seemed fine, lots of follies, albeit a bit small; another scan Friday x


----------



## Ratmagirl

Eggcellent news Katrus - I can't believe how quickly your cycle seems to have gone! Best of luck for you and wishing for Fri xxx

Sending AF vibes to you Springy - hope your baselines are okay for you and MrsMax.

Reb - glad you're doing good!

AFM - still just cramps and spotting, I think I'm going to just go along to my baseline scan next Tues and hopefully the lining will be thin enough to start stimming. If its not they perhaps they'll send me away to take more tablets to bring on AF again?

What's this antral follicle thing you speak of? *clueless* is thios something I need to ask about?

Girls - how often do you need to be scanned once stimming? Is it up to the clinic on how often they want to see you? Our clinic's a 50mile round trip so I'm not looking forward to that trip back and forth! Xxxxxx


----------



## katrus78

You can read about antral count here:
https://www.advancedfertility.com/antralfollicles.htm

But it's pretty much your current ovarian reserve. The follies that grow during stimming usually all come from that reserve. If you have a count of 15-20, it is considered eggcellent :) I have 12, but it's within average, so you can kind of predict by the antral count how many they are trying to stimulate. 
After the baseline right before stimming I went to the clinic every other day, and then every day after the third scan. I suggest you brace yourself and get ready for daily early morning trips.


----------



## Springy

Ratmagirl said:


> Eggcellent news Katrus - I can't believe how quickly your cycle seems to have gone! Best of luck for you and wishing for Fri xxx
> 
> Sending AF vibes to you Springy - hope your baselines are okay for you and MrsMax.
> 
> Reb - glad you're doing good!
> 
> AFM - still just cramps and spotting, I think I'm going to just go along to my baseline scan next Tues and hopefully the lining will be thin enough to start stimming. If its not they perhaps they'll send me away to take more tablets to bring on AF again?
> 
> What's this antral follicle thing you speak of? *clueless* is thios something I need to ask about?
> 
> Girls - how often do you need to be scanned once stimming? Is it up to the clinic on how often they want to see you? Our clinic's a 50mile round trip so I'm not looking forward to that trip back and forth! Xxxxxx

When they did my AFC at the start of March before putting me on BCP I had 32 follicles .... they knew based on my AMH test that I have a very high ovarian reserve and they are actually starting me on the lowest dose - 150 IU Gonal F as they are worried about my potential to overstimulate. 

As for how long / how many times for monitoring .... I start stim's on Saturday and my first appointment back is Tuesday. Then it is every other day from there out - and I was told it could be everyday depending on my levels. I go in and get my blood done and have an us. I wait to see my nurse and then after that I go home / work and I get another call in the afternoon from my nurse and she tells me about my medication etc. and updates me on my levels from that day.


----------



## rozzigirl

Ratma - I agree with what Springy said. I basically went in every other day there about once I started stimming and then the nurse would call me in the afternoon for an update on my blood work and to change the medication as they saw necessary. I was a bit slow with having the follies grow so this time they are switching up my meds when I finish up with the bcp.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Oh crikey - didn't realise you had to go so often. How the heck will I be able to hide it from work? When I asked the consultant he made it sound like it was just a few times. I'm really worrying about this now - have you all told work then?

Thanks for the link Katrus and explaining. Springy yours sound eggcellent!! :) I never had anything like that - will I get that done at baseline then?

Thanks Rozzi too - good to hear some past experiences!

My consultant said he didn't think my pcos was very severe as there weren't hardly any cysts so he said I'd be on the normal dose.

Do you girls think I'm doing the right thing with regards to my lack of proper AF and still going for the scan? I feel out of my depth all of a sudden :(


----------



## Springy

Ratma - I have told work when I started having to go for treatments as I felt like I was disappearing all the time etc. The clinic I used to be with was literally 2 min from the office so most people didn't notice my coming and going. But in December we opted to switch to a clinic that is not near the office and I had to have the conversation with my boss about work, how being at the new clinic may impact things etc. I have an arrangement to work remotely on days I am being monitored should I need to. 

With that said, my monitoring appointments are done as early as 6:15 in the morning - while it sucks having to get up that early I have gone in that early so that I am at the office by 8am and nobody is any the wiser that I am going in to the clinic. I am going to try and come into the office most days but it was great to know there was an alternate arrangement for me in place should I need it.

My boss and a few of my coworkers are VERY VERY supportive of this process and my boss even went as far as to say "do what you need to do, do not let work stand in the way of you having a family - you have many more years to work, it can wait!" So I am very blessed .... maybe others can comment about how to handle things if work doesn't know.

I think you are best to go in when they tell you to come i.e. Tuesday, and they will tell you then at that appointment if there is an issue with things. AND given that you have mild PCOS you would have a high AFC - that is typical of PCOS.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Thanks Springy - your work sound wonderful! Yes hopefully I can get some very early appts!

I can't tell work really, were in financial difficulty and I don't want to make myself vunerable to being made redundant. I know that would be illegal, but they probably still would, my boss is quite sexist and moans about woman leaving to have children!!!

My colleague who I work closest with is almost as bad - she never had a family and is still living with her mother in her 40s so is always going on about stuff that makes me cringe, thinking if only she knew! I don't really want to tell her but if it comes to it I'll just have to.

Oh okay, so I may have a AFC - ill ask next week. I don't think I've had an AMF, the consultant just said my eggs were good!? I shouldve asked more but I was in shock of what was going on I.e him telling us this was our only option!

Thanks again ladies xxxx


----------



## katrus78

I told my assistant only and my boss, and they are both supportive and covering me. I usually come back to work by 9am, so it does take about an hour of my work time. Ratma, I am sorry you have to be in a hiding but in the end it will all worth it. They will most likely do your AFC, all you have to do is ask about the number.


----------



## katrus78

So, here are my numbers from today:

Right ovary: 27.8 (post mature, garbage), 17.7, 15.6, 12.1
Left ovary: 23.4 (probably will be post mature), 21.6, 18, 13.3, 13.2, 12.7
Total - 10 follies (8 with potential)
Lining = 16.2 (going down, yey!!)

Now I am just waiting for a phone call with instructions what time to do the Ovidrel trigger injection. Feeling relieved as this is almost over. Don't know how I will do during the 5 day wait after they take the eggies out... I just want to stand over the embies and watch them divide :)


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone, went in for scan at 8.40 and to my huge relief I now have 1 x 19mm, 1 x18mm, 3x 16mm, 2 x 15mm and about 2/3 at 12mm. Mm my linning is perfect at 14.2mm. I was so nervous and the nurse was lovely she measured the left ones and the 18mm one was just and no more and after measuring those went over to the right and the big one was popping right out at me and she said "thats the one" in a really nice way, the smile on my face was huge. Its taken what feels like forever but finally we will be taking trigger shot tonight and in for collection on friday.

They have given me the option of two things for egg collection and dont know what to choose. The first is to just have a patient controlled pump for painkillers and watch the whole process or I can have an infusion of sedation and painkillers through a drip. I dont have loads and loads of eggs and so far have not had any real pain, I also love seeing everything and I am in no way squeemish so think I might opt for no sedation but on the other hand think I may aswell just relax, I dont want to be away with the faries though. Any thoughts, has anyone done it with just painkillers?

Hi Ratmagirl - I attend ninewells clinic in dundee and it works a bit different to what the others are saying, not sure how your clinic will work.

I had my baseline scan on thursday and was told to start my injection the following evening (friday). They left me for a whole week and then I went in on the following friday with a possibility of coming in for egg collection on the Monday. Mine needed more time so I had to go back Monday, then Today (wednesday) and egg collection is on Friday. So in all the only difficulty would have been this week when I have been in for an appointment in the morning on Mon, Wed and Fri. I am luckly in that I have taken a week off work and also have next week off because of easter. I started my new job in January and had to tell my new boss straight away about the IVF but luckily she was fantastic, being 5 months pregnant herself also helped.

Its a difficult one if you dont want to tell work, but I would say only a week of it will be tricky... You may just have to say you have to go for some investigations and when you go in on the first appointment, go back and say that they have had to re schedule becuase the consultant got called into surgery and then go back for your next appointment and then have major tooth ache or say a big filling has fallen out and you need an emergency dentist appointment... or something along those lines. I know it is easier said than done but after that week they will be all snug and cosy back in and they will be none the wiser.
Def go for your baseline scan because i think they will put your mind at ease. Try not to panic it is a lot easier than I thought it would be. The injections didnt hurt as much, the scans are almost fun becuase you are seeing them grow and then its exciting.

Springy - good luck for baseline tommorrow and Mrs Max how did you get on today? The nurse said she would expect to get between 9 and 13 eggs but I think only about 6 will be mature... thats what I'm expecting anyway but time will tell.

Reb s - I too had slow growing follicles but now I am ready for the collection, dont painc about them growing slower, everyone is different and you cant rush perfection. xx

Katrus - How exciting getting them collected on the same day, wonder what day they will get put back in, Im expecting Monday..

Well this thread is all very excting and what a fitting time to be having our eggs collected and transferred!! Eggcellent!!!!


----------



## wishingalways

katrus78 said:


> So, here are my numbers from today:
> 
> Right ovary: 27.8 (post mature, garbage), 17.7, 15.6, 12.1
> Left ovary: 23.4 (probably will be post mature), 21.6, 18, 13.3, 13.2, 12.7
> Total - 10 follies (8 with potential)
> Lining = 16.2 (going down, yey!!)
> 
> Now I am just waiting for a phone call with instructions what time to do the Ovidrel trigger injection. Feeling relieved as this is almost over. Don't know how I will do during the 5 day wait after they take the eggies out... I just want to stand over the embies and watch them divide :)

Thats great Katrus.. I think I will have about the same amount of follicles as you aswell. I have just had my phone call to say trigger shot at 23.45 tonight... going to have to stay awake or set my alarm... I meant to say I too have a thick linning and was worried about it. It was 14.8 on Monday i think and was expecting it to be even bigger today and so did some research and really there have been some huge studies carried out that showed having a thick linning does in no way hinder the chance of success so please stay positive. Mine was measuring at 14.2 today.

Yey for friday, will let you know how it goes. x


----------



## Ratmagirl

Both of your folly counts sound brill Wishing and Katrus *yay*

Thank you so much Wishing, you've really set my mind at ease. I think my clinic must work similar to yours as they put on my schedule to start stim injects and then go back 10 days later and then they left the next appt blank so they must just take it from there!

Soo excited for you girls xxxx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Sorry, me again - can someone set my mind at ease (having a very bad day)!!

If I've not had a proper AF then will they wait before starting me off on stimms or will they just see from the scan if it looks thin enough? I'm not having a proper one, its just spotting really and I'm worried this had messed everything up :( does stimming grow the lining again, so is it best to start from scratch. The nurse told me yest to cancel my scan next week if no AF, but I want to know what's going on in there, plus I'm kind of af'ing and cramping its just nothings coming out!

I've just got home from work and had a mass blubbing session :(


----------



## rozzigirl

Ratma - I would call the clinic before you are due to go in and see what they say and tell them you haven't seen AF yet and then they will tell you. I remember them telling me to call if it had not arrived.

I opted not to tell work what was going on but I go to appointments at 7am and am typically at my desk by 8am so they have no idea. Do whatever you feel makes you more comfortable, I didn't want anyone asking me how things were going or any of that.

Wishing Always - great news so happy to hear that!!!


----------



## katrus78

I read somewhere that sometimes af doesn't come at all after downregging with bcps, so they proceed without af if the lining is around 5-7mm... I may be wrong, but best is to ask them just a couple days befpre, and maybe you can insist on u/s even without the af, just to know what's going on in there. :hugs:


----------



## katrus78

Wishing, omg, I just realized what you are talking about that our eggs will be collected on the Good Friday.. wow, awesome!!


----------



## Springy

Ratmagirl said:


> Sorry, me again - can someone set my mind at ease (having a very bad day)!!
> 
> If I've not had a proper AF then will they wait before starting me off on stimms or will they just see from the scan if it looks thin enough? I'm not having a proper one, its just spotting really and I'm worried this had messed everything up :( does stimming grow the lining again, so is it best to start from scratch. The nurse told me yest to cancel my scan next week if no AF, but I want to know what's going on in there, plus I'm kind of af'ing and cramping its just nothings coming out!
> 
> I've just got home from work and had a mass blubbing session :(

Hi Ratma - I actually called my clinic today b/c I have yet to get AF after coming off the pill and she said to me thats some women when coming off the pill won't get a full bleed or bleed at all and it won't affect my cycle starting on Saturday so you may be in the same boat as me in that you will be ok to start .... they may do your baseline and see what your lining etc looks like and then make the decision about your cycle. Just go in with an open mind and trust the doctors. If they say you're ok to start they are the experts, if they think you should delay till next cycle then again, trust them as they are the experts :hugs: As if this process isn't stressful enough!!!


----------



## Springy

katrus78 said:


> I read somewhere that sometimes af doesn't come at all after downregging with bcps, so they proceed without af if the lining is around 5-7mm... I may be wrong, but best is to ask them just a couple days befpre, and maybe you can insist on u/s even without the af, just to know what's going on in there. :hugs:

Katrus - this is exactly what my clinic told me today. That I will proceed with my baseline and stims as planned regardless of whether I bleed or not.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Thanks girls xxx

Katrus and Wishing - I really reallllly hope Good Fri is a good omen for your ER's!!!!

That's good to know Springy - I didn't take BCP though, I took Norethisterone which is a Progesterone to bring on AF, prob works in the sam way though. Thing is, I messed up and got my instructions muddled and only took it for 5 days instead of 7.

Today I have spotted a bit heavier than yest, so hopefully I am thinning in some way! I'll go to the scan and see what it measures I think!

I'm so glad I have you ladies to talk to - it feels so lonely all of this doesn't it? Xxx


----------



## Reb S

Ratma - sorry you're having a bad time. I had a terrible rollercoaster my first time out -it's just hormones. Each clinic is different - are you NHS? I can't remember - King's didn't scan me until about day 9 - which was a bit late as I already had OHSS - then it was only 2 scans in total before EC. Where I am now has already don't two and another on Friday. Just go with the flow. As to work - my lot are so utterly unsupportive that I am keeping it entirely secret!
Good luck for our Good Friday Easter Egg hunt! woo-hoo!


----------



## katrus78

Finally they called me with a time. I shall trigger at 8:40 pm tonight and come to the clinic at 7 am on Friday. I am so excited!!!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Oh wowzers Katrus - how exciting!!!!!! Are you being sedated for ER?

Reb - yes I'm NHS, perhaps they don't monitor you so much - okay with me aslong as I feel okay! Sorry your work are shitty too - there's no way I want mine finding out if I can help it!

Come on Easter embies!!!!!!!!


----------



## Springy

Katrus - great news! EC on Good Friday can only mean good things for you and Wishing!!!!:happydance:

Reb & Ratma - I am so sorry your employers are not supportive :( I'm not sure how I would get through this without a supportive boss and coworkers.

Just know that this will all be worth it and we are all here to be your supportnetwork and to get you through this!!!!


----------



## katrus78

Ratma, I think I will be sedated, but I didnt ask about that specifically. Done my trigger. Can't wait until Friday!


----------



## Reb S

Ratmagirl said:


> Oh wowzers Katrus - how exciting!!!!!! Are you being sedated for ER?
> 
> Reb - yes I'm NHS, perhaps they don't monitor you so much - okay with me aslong as I feel okay! Sorry your work are shitty too - there's no way I want mine finding out if I can help it!
> 
> Come on Easter embies!!!!!!!!

What dose of stimms are you on? If they don't scan you just drink plenty of water, as that is what you have to do to keep OHSS down. And make sure you keep peeing! I had to measure my pee in a jug - yuk!!!
Good luck to our Easter eggs who are getting ready to ovulate today! x


----------



## mrsmax

Wishing and Katrus - great numbers guys :happydance: Good luck with EC. :dust:

I started stimming today - baseline scan went well (although they found a small fibroid...)

Who else is stimming now? Ratma and Reb? Yay for lots of lovely easter eggs ;) 

Springy - when is your baseline scan or do you move right on to stimms?


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hope the trigger went okay Katrus? Have you done yours yet Wishing?

Glad your scan was okay and you've started stimming MM!! Good luck for your Springy!

Reb - I've not started stimming yet. Having baseline next Tues, but not sure if I'll start it then as I've not really had AF. They'll teach me how to inject and what doesage when I start. Xxxxx


----------



## wishingalways

Morning all, 

Did my trigger last night at 11.45, stayed up by watching one born every minute on my computer in bed.. I love that programme.

Feeling crampy pains this morning hoping thats a good sign and hoping today goes fast.

Mrs max yey for stimming, what dose are you on?


----------



## mrsmax

Sooo excited for you Wishing. My dose is 300 IU gonal-f. A little bit higher than yours I guess. Feeling much more confident now I see you have had a great response - slow and steady as you said!! I have never seen OBEM - I do occasiionally watch 18 kids and counting though :blush: 

Ratma - I second what the others have said - clincis dont seem that fussed about whether you have had Af or not, as some people dont get it but have a thin lining (not sure how that works though). either that, or they can give you some tablets to bring on AF. Have everything crossed for you next week that it goes well though. So many stumbling blocks on thsi crazy LTTC journey!! :hugs:


----------



## wishingalways

omg this is proving to be the longest day ever...................................... Wish it was night time already... and as i am off on holiday I really want to get stuck into doing stuff like decorating and diy but im playing it safe and just doing the tidying... Dont know how I am ever going to cope next week on my own all week... well Josh is of school still but DH is back at work on Monday.

Mrs Max I would say that 300 is perfect, you will hopefully respond that bit quicker than i did but still at a steady pace. I used to look forward to 6.30pm every night as it would be another day down. I suspect when you go back on the 11th there will be some good follies saying helllllooooooooo


----------



## Springy

mrsmax - YAY for stimming!!!! 

wishing - sadly it is not yet friday, but SOON! Can you get out of the house, maybe do some shopping? Go for a walk to pass some time??? Good luck tomorrow!!

katrus - good luck tomorrow morning!

AFM - had my baseline this morning. There were 9 resting follicles on my right and 11 resting on my left all of them around 0.4 which she said is great! We want to see no activity and none being "dominant" at this point. Nurse will call me this afternoon with my blood results. I picked up my Gonal F pen and picked up 3 days worth of luveris. I start stim's on Saturday evening :happydance: This feels SO real now!!! I just pray that my lining was starting to thin out - AF only showed up in full force over night and this AM so I am sure it is going to be slightly thicker than they would like to see but hopefully after a few days of bleeding by Tues it will be where they want it.

What is everyone doing for Easter weekend? Tomorrow we are off to my DH parents place, Saturday I'm running an 8K race and then dinner with friends after my first shot! Then Sunday at my parents for dinner.


----------



## katrus78

So exciting, Springy! Hope everything goes as planned!

Well, my trigger last night was at 8:40 p.m. and I need to come to the clinic tomorrow at 7 a.m. for the procedure at 8 a.m. I too can not wait unitl tomorrow, and wish this day went a little faster!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Great news Springy!!

Best best best of luck for tomorrow Wishing and Kartrus xxxxx


----------



## Reb S

Good luck Wishing and Katrus x


----------



## katrus78

Thank you guys!


----------



## wishingalways

Sitting in the ward waiting to go in for ec. Poor dh said producing the sample was awful but I said think yourself lucky you don't have to lie on a bed with your legs in stirrups and a man's head between them. Lol

Can't believe today technically we are making babies. X 
Will be having sedation as the Dr in the end has given me no choice so she said you can write the next two days off. X as long as there's chocolate I'm sure I will cope. X


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hey ladies

Katrus - don't expect you gone in yet due to time diff, but sending you and Wishing good egg retrieving vibes!!

I got AF full blown this morning - I've never felt so chuffed to see her ugly mug!!! I'm so releived!!! Happy good friday all xxxxx


----------



## mrsmax

Wishing and katrus - masses of luck! sending you lots of vibes for plenty of perfect easter eggs :bunny: (ps I love that emoticon!!)

Ratma - yay for Af showing up!!! Now, time to get this show on the road :happydance:

AM - I did my stimming injection all by myself today for the first time! Fell very pleased with myself. 

Happy Good Friday peeps - will be checking in for your results Katrus and Wishing!!! x


----------



## Springy

Wishing - I'm praying that the ER went well for you!!! Enjoy your couple of days of relaxation and eat lots of yummy Cadbury's easter chocolate - it makes EVERYTHING better! 

Katrus - Fingers crossed that your ER went well this AM. You too need to rest, relax and enjoy the weekend and have chocolate & candy - it will make you feel better.

:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny: for both Wishing & Katrus!!!! 

Ratma - SO glad to hear the :witch: showed up!!! :happydance: Its going to be the last one for at least 10 months right?!?!?! :haha:

MrsMax - glad to hear you were able to self inject :happydance: It really isn't that bad is it?! When is your first follicle check?

Happy Good Friday everyone! I know its a Holiday in the UK and in Canada. Hopefully you US ladies get some time off too!

Remember - calories from chocolate don't count this weekend :bunny:


----------



## mrsmax

I heard that about chocloate this weekend too Springy :) 1st follie check wednesday - with the 4 day bank holiday weekend it should wizz by. How was your run? 

ps isnt the bunny emoticon the best!!! I love it :bunny: :bunny:


----------



## katrus78

Hey girls. Just dropping in for a minute before i go to sleep. They got 9 eggs which is good for me, now I hope all of them were mature. When they will tell me how many were mature? 

Wishing, how did everything go?

Ratma, thank god for AF! I'm sure OU are relieved now. Everything will be ok!

Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Springy

mrsmax said:


> I heard that about chocloate this weekend too Springy :) 1st follie check wednesday - with the 4 day bank holiday weekend it should wizz by. How was your run?
> 
> ps isnt the bunny emoticon the best!!! I love it :bunny: :bunny:

I'm serious - they don't count at all this weekend, so my creme egg that I just ate was calorie free :rofl:

Run is tomorrow - I'll let you know how it goes! I'm hoping to finish in around 56 minutes, 7 min / km! But won't be devastated if I'm slower than that, its not really the focus for me of this weekend :haha:



katrus78 said:


> Hey girls. Just dropping in for a minute before i go to sleep. They got 9 eggs which is good for me, now I hope all of them were mature. When they will tell me how many were mature?
> 
> Wishing, how did everything go?
> 
> Ratma, thank god for AF! I'm sure OU are relieved now. Everything will be ok!
> 
> Hugs to everyone.

9 is an AWESOME number Katrus!!! All depends on your clinic but most call the next day with a fertilization report. They will tell you how many were mature, how many have fertilized etc. So sit tight today, rest, relax, have DH spoil you rotten and again - eat lots of chocolate! hehe


----------



## mrsmax

Yay!!! Katrus - 9 is fantastic. As Springy says, they should call you in the morning...let us know and RELAX now. :dust:


----------



## Ratmagirl

Eggggcellent news Katrus!!!! 9 is brill - hope you have a good rest and take it easy xxx

How did yours go Wishing?

Good luck with your run Springster!

Hope your eggies are growing nicely MM xxxx


----------



## lochbride

Wow, you guys have been busy, I didn't log on for a couple of days and missed heaps! 

Everyone seems to be doing well and on the way to ET central :) Yup, Springy I remember you too - my acupunture lady told me that more assisted conceptions are successful in the Spring than any other time of the year so go us and go Spring time!

Going to add myself to the list if that's okay, think I got the latest one... Busy day at work today with new member of staff telling me she's pregnant - cue, 'oh congratulations etc etc' while thinking, I must remember to start the buserilin tomorrow and wondering if I can hold my self together for the next few weeks while all these drugs are making their way around my system! Nevermind right?! It'll be all of our turns soon!

Ratmagirl - ICSI #1 downregging, stimming 10 April, approx ER/ET 23 April
MrsMax - IVF 1 downregging, stimming 5 April, approx ER 17th April (low AMH)
Katrus - IVF/ICSI #1, stimming, approx ER April 5th
Wishingalways - IVF #1 stimming day 9 approx EC 4/5th April
Springy - IVF w/ ICSI #1 Unexplained Infertility - Stimming April 7th, Approx ER April 18, Approx ET April 23
Reb - IVF or ICSI no. 2, stimming; EC approx April 12th
Rozzi - IVF w/ ICSI #2
Lochbride - ICSI #1 Unexplained stimming; 4th April/ ER aprox 16th/ ET aprox 18th


----------



## Ratmagirl

Ps very relieved to have a decent AF - phew!! And yes Springy - I really hope its the last one for 10 months.

Well done on the solo injection MM - I'm a bit freaked about starting injections as sniffing has been a breeze to do!

I think its a good sign we're going through this around Easter - tis the season on fertility after all xxxxx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Welcome Lochbride - best best best of luck xxxx


----------



## Springy

FYI bunnies are the animal symbol for fertility! I bought myself a Pandora bracelet and put a bunny charm on it and a 4 leaf clover!!

Lochbride - ugghh I hate those announcements where you grin and put on the fake smile all the while you're really thinking "You BITCH! Why you and not me?!" Sometimes I worry that my face actually shows how I am feeling and isn't showing the smile and fake "oh that's great news!!! I'm so happy for you" that should match what is coming out of my mouth :haha:


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone, well it has been a really quick day sort off. Went in for 8.15am this morning and did not get discharged until 3.30pm. I was last on the list so had to wait around for 4 hours this morning whilst everyone else went in first. At 12.30pm they finally took me in but the doctor doing the retreival was not the usual one and she did not give me a choice and said she wanted everyone to go for sedation, so was completly fine with that. However I remember going into the theatre room, her giving me the pre drugs before the sedation and then an oxygen mask and then hey presto I was waking up on the ward. Speaking to the nurse after wards it was more like a light general we got but It was fine. 

The good news is they got 10 eggs. WWOOOOOHHHOOOOOO so excited to hear the report tomorrow.

I think i have made the decision to stay of BnB until after the et as I dont want to be constantly comparing myself to everyone else it will drive me mad. So I will be going silent for a while but will be thinkin of you all and will catch up hopefully the end of next week.

Good luck to everyone and my fingers are crossed for you all.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Springy

wishingalways said:


> Hi everyone, well it has been a really quick day sort off. Went in for 8.15am this morning and did not get discharged until 3.30pm. I was last on the list so had to wait around for 4 hours this morning whilst everyone else went in first. At 12.30pm they finally took me in but the doctor doing the retreival was not the usual one and she did not give me a choice and said she wanted everyone to go for sedation, so was completly fine with that. However I remember going into the theatre room, her giving me the pre drugs before the sedation and then an oxygen mask and then hey presto I was waking up on the ward. Speaking to the nurse after wards it was more like a light general we got but It was fine.
> 
> The good news is they got 10 eggs. WWOOOOOHHHOOOOOO so excited to hear the report tomorrow.
> 
> I think i have made the decision to stay of BnB until after the et as I dont want to be constantly comparing myself to everyone else it will drive me mad. So I will be going silent for a while but will be thinkin of you all and will catch up hopefully the end of next week.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and my fingers are crossed for you all.
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Great report wishing!!! Enjoy a few days off from BnB and we will all be thinking of you and praying for your embies! :hugs: Have a good Easter weekend!


----------



## lochbride

Thanks Ratmagirl and yep Springy - it's so blooming hard to keep the smile in place sometimes! 

Good luck Wishing - sending lots of good vibes during your b&b silence :) I know what you mean, I'm a occasional forum user now - about 2 years ago I lived on them and it can drive you mad can't it? Still, it's nice to know there's others in the same boat.

Woo! Good luck :)


----------



## Reb S

Great news, Wishing and Katrus - nice number of eggies! Here's all baby dust to some fabulous fertilization!
Could you possibly let me know how you felt afterwards? I really, really need to get to work that evening, which I know is ridiculous but I don't actually recall feeling too bad last time...what are my chances?
x


----------



## katrus78

Reb, I still feel pretty crappy, hurts to walk and use the bathroom, but my Russian friend that also had ER done this morning, is completely fine and walking around etc. so I think it depends on many factors, like your pain threshold level, quantity of eggs retrieved, etc.


----------



## Springy

Also depends on if they knock you out or not - if you get totally knocked out you are told not to drive or do anything that requires "mental alertness".

Any way you can "call in sick" that day??


----------



## Reb S

I will do for the afternoon, but I really need to be there in the evening...urk. Oh well, working on my pain thresholds - OH is hypnotherapist, so I shall get some help! Thanks girls, Katrus, hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Reb S

Katrus and Wishing - any news from your fertilization reports? Fingers crossed here x


----------



## Springy

Day one of stims down! I had no issues with the injections themselves but did have issues with mixing the Luveris! I'll have to be more careful tonight as I did loose some of the meds and didn't get a full dose :dohh:

The 30 gauge needles are definitely the way to go - so small and I don't feel them at all!!!


----------



## mrsmax

:happydance: Springy - glad wasnt painful. I lose a bit of my meds sometimesm but just a drop or two so hope it doesnt matter!!! Did you inject yourself?


----------



## katrus78

So, they called me with fertilization report yesterday. Out of 9 eggs retrieved, 8 were mature, and all 8 fertilized. I am holding my breath for today's report. They said the transfer most likely be on Wednesday, but it all depends on how many will survive until Monday. If less than 5, than they will transfer on Monday. And all the pain from egg retrieval is gone now. I am so anxious for today's news! I want my embabies inside of me already! 

Springy, yey for stimming starting already! How exciting! When is your next appt?


----------



## Springy

mrsmax said:


> :happydance: Springy - glad wasnt painful. I lose a bit of my meds sometimesm but just a drop or two so hope it doesnt matter!!! Did you inject yourself?


Yep I do the injections myself. My husband sat with me yesterday and watch and had to get up and walk away at the end cause he thought he was going to pass out! I on the other hand was totally fine with it - and I'm the one with the needle phobia!!! Go figure!!!

I definitely lost more than a drop or two ... thankfully Luveris is the one which helps with quality not quantity and its early so I'm hoping that it isn't an issue that I lost a bit! Today I'll be much more careful with the mixing - my issue was because of the huge air bubble in the syringe and I didn't push it out before putting the liquid in the syringe into the powder to reconstitute then the pressure in the vial with the reconstituted medication was so high and it wasn't allowing me to draw up the liquid so I pushed the liquid back to the vial, got a new needle out and then drew it up - when I went to inject there was definitely only 0.8 or just under that in my syringe as opposed to close to the full 1.0mL

Oh well c'est la vie ... can't stress about it! The 30 gauge needle was definitely a great investment ... best $0.20 ever spent!!!



katrus78 said:


> So, they called me with fertilization report yesterday. Out of 9 eggs retrieved, 8 were mature, and all 8 fertilized. I am holding my breath for today's report. They said the transfer most likely be on Wednesday, but it all depends on how many will survive until Monday. If less than 5, than they will transfer on Monday. And all the pain from egg retrieval is gone now. I am so anxious for today's news! I want my embabies inside of me already!
> 
> Springy, yey for stimming starting already! How exciting! When is your next appt?

Katrus that's GREAT news!!! I'll keep everything crossed you get to do a day 5 as success rates are higher with day 5s :happydance: 

As for me ... I have a scan and blood work on Tuesday morning. And I am slotted for every other day from then on till trigger! 

How many days did you stim for again?

Happy Easter / Passover for those celebrating this weekend!

Yummmm chocolate!


----------



## katrus78

Springy, I stimmed for 10 days, and did the trigger on the 11th day.


----------



## Reb S

Great news, Katrus! That's fantastic. Lots of happy vibes for your embies to go to blastocyst x


----------



## Ratmagirl

Great news Katrus - come on embies!!!!

Well done on the injecting Springy

I have my appt Tues morning too and am hoping I can start stimming as I'm bored with downregging now hehehehe.

Hope you're getting on okay Reb and MM? Who else is stimming?

Hope you're embies are doing great too Wishing - come back and update us when you feel ready xxx

No news here really - AF tailing off now, thank cripes!! Am very zitty and emotional too - hopefully husband won't run away from me hehehehe

Happy Easter everyone and am praying for the first batch of April embys xxxxx


----------



## katrus78

Hi girls! So I got an update report a couple of hours ago. All 8 embabies are doing good, still dividing! I asked for grading, they didn't tell me. They said to get ready for Wednesday morning for transfer, and they will not call me tomorrow, only on Tuesday to let me know what time to come in on Wednesday. I wish I could get an every day update but I guess they don't want to disturb little guys. 

I feel like the third day after retrieval is the most crucial, as many embabies don't make it to day 4. I am a little nervous they won't make it but the stats say at least a couple should make it.


----------



## Ratmagirl

That's ace news Kat - they obvs think that some/all will make it til Weds or they would get you in sooner wouldn't they. Awww lovely - it must be so nerve wracking for you. Keep your eyes on the prize - am hoping and praying your embabies are busy dividing and growing xxxx


----------



## Springy

That's great news!!! You won't loose that many after day 3 I have a good feeling about this for you :)


----------



## mrsmax

Kat that is great news :happydance: 

Cant believe I am on my 5th day stimming already. First progress scan Wednesday - terrified the drugs arent working with my low AMH - but I am having the occassional sensation in my ovaries so I hope that is follies growing! Had a little cry out of nowhere just now - catching up onn FB. I suddenly felt like all my friends (with kids) are slipping away - many of them have moved to the next stage in their lives having completed their families. I have nothing in common with them now. makes me :sad: I keep thikning I will be able to reconnect once I am pregnant - but what if I never get pregnant then I will never get to reconnect....sorry for my waffle. Does anyone else ever feel this way?


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone, really trying to be good and stay off BnB but my husband is back at work this week and I am sooooooooooooooooo bored. 

Well I had 10 eggs retrieved on friday, they called sat morning to say 7 had fertililsed so was over the moon, my DH even started crying it was a great day. They said there and then that my transfer will be Wed at 11am and if I didnt here anything then that was good news. Was on tender hooks a little this morning but so far so good no phone call.

Cant wait till wed. Have been pretty sore for the last couple of days and sorry if its tmi but my bowels are extremelly sluggish with the progesterone so have resorted to prune juice, first day today so hoping it feels better by wed.

Mrs max please dont worry you will be fine, im sure of it. xxx Just dont expect it to happen as quickly as others but it will definately happen. xx


----------



## Springy

MrsMax your feelings are TOTALLY normal!!! There are days where I look at my two close friends who are currently pregnant and I think "if this doesn't work for me, how will I ever be able to connect with you?" and I have two other close friends who are off on maternity leave now and I am finding that I am not emailing / texting as much as I just don't feel I have anything in common with them. Then on the other end of the spectrum I have 3 or 4 close friends who are single, not anywhere close to having kids or even wanting kids and I think "oh god what do I have in common with you?!" .... There are days where I feel like the ladies on BnB are my "closest" friends because everyone on here is in the same spot in life, we are all going through the same battle. So your feelings are NOT alone at all!!

You're on a pretty strong dose of drugs and I have a friend on here who had an AMH that was pretty much 0 and she got 6 eggs, 5 fertilized, she put 2 back and she got pregnant - so don't let your AMH diagnosis scare you. PMA only remember!!!

Wishing - that is a GREAT report!!! I am hoping to have around that same number too. And your bowel issues ... VERY VERY common! The one thing some of the ladies on here who have been through IVF tell me - MAKE SURE you are cleared out and "flowing" before you have transfer!! So its a GOOD thing you're on the prune juice already!!! And one last thing .... I'm pretty sure here on BnB there is VERY little that is TMI :haha:

Katrus - how are you feeling today? Excited for transfer???

Reb & Ratma - how are you ladies doing? Can't wait for you guys to join the stimming party! Reb when is your next appointment? Ratma - GOOD luck tomorrow!!!

AFM ... day 2 of injections was done last night and it went MUCH smoother than the first night!!! No mixing issues and I got my full dose of Luveris PHEW. This morning I am feeling really bloated and gross and not sure if that is because of the Easter food yesterday or if I feel this way already because of the drugs. I also have a dull "headache" behind my eyes and I"m not sure if that is drug related or if all of these things are in my head :rofl: Guess I'll find out tomorrow what's going on down there!!


----------



## katrus78

Yes, I am very excited! I can't believe that it's only two more days. However, I really really want to know how they are doing and whether they will be doing assisted hatching today. I am waiting for another hour before I will be calling the clinic and bugging them to inform me. I mean if they gonna take them out anyway for AH, than I wanna know what's happennn in that incubator!


----------



## mrsmax

wishing - first. congrats that is AWESOME news. 7 fertilised I bet is better than dreamed to hope for. I am sooo pleased for you. And second, thanks for the words of support. Just what I needed. You and Springy made me cry again - but this time in a good way. It is just so easy to feel alone - Springy, I know what you mean about friends on nB being the closest to you at this time - and then I think "how sad is that? least with internet dating you actually meet the people!" :rofl: One of my best friends is single and tries to be supportive, but the thought that she is alone and at least I have DH hangs over every conversation so I dont like to wallow too much with her...so bloody hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Katrus - sounds like you are keeping your clinic on their toes! I dont think they will dare let this fail ;) 

:bunny:

Read Hunger Games the last couple of days, now starting on book 2. Is great at taking my mind off things. Off to read again now. 

Thinking of you all .


----------



## mrsmax

ps - good luck with the scan tomorrow Springy. Weird (but good) that you have one so early. I think the average is 6 days after stimming (mine being 7) :kiss:


----------



## Ratmagirl

Awww MM - I know exactly where you are coming from with thinking about your friends. Please don't worry about having things in common - times change and no situation is permenet, they will always be your friends and you WILL have a baby of your own, and perhaps you'll make new friends too who have LO's at the same stage as you? Try not to dwell on these thoughts - the hormone doses are huge and this is such a tense time, we're boud to be feeling on tenderhooks. Stay positive chicken xxxxx

Its weird that we're all helping each other through this, even though in reality we're strangers!!! I'm so glad we have this little group though.

Katrus and Wishing - hope your embabies are growing well - I'm so excited for both of you and shall be thinking of you Weds!!

Reb - how is stimming going?

Springy - hope your scan goes well tomorrow too.

How is everyone else doing? Lochbride, Roz? Who else? (Downreg brain strikes again)!!

I'll let you know what happens after my appt tomorrow - am really hoping I can move onto stimming! Xxxx


----------



## Springy

Ratma I agree I feel like we are all "friends" even though we have never met!

I actually did meet one girl from BnB as she was coming to the area I live in on business so we met up for brunch and then she and her husband came to Toronto to visit - it was really nice to put a face to a name although I did kind of feel like I was going on a blind internet date the first time we met!!!!

Hope you can start to stim tomorrow Ratma!

MrsMax - forgot to mention Hunger Games - I LOVED the entire series!!! DH and I may try and go see the movie this weekend. This is going to sound so stereotypical for Canadians, but he is curling this weekend in a tournament on Friday and Saturday so we are going to try and squeeze it in on Saturday evening or maybe Sunday afternoon. Has the movie been released in the UK??


----------



## Reb S

Wishing and Katrus - that's GREAT news re your embies! Good numbers and all looking good for blastocyst which improves the odds so greatly. Keep calm and carry on!
I loved the Hunger Games too - don't want to watch the movie though - sounds too gory for me - if I'm reading about it at least I don't have to see it and my imagination isn't up to the kind of gore I think it shows...! Squeamish!
Ratma - good luck for tomorrow, here's hoping for stimming x
Wishing - Progesterone is shit - prune juice and plenty of water all around! 
AFM - things going faster than expected, scan this morning has put my EC back to Thursday which is great as it avoids need to lie to work. Also better for OH and his lying...! 
Girls, I'm almost at the end of my journey now and feeling a bit like an old auntie compared to you youngies! I've been trying for a babbie for over 4 years now, since OH and I broke a condom and thought - what a good idea! -and if this doesn't work, I am now prepared to be childless. It has taken me a long time to get to this point. My 1st IVF and MC were disastrous and it's so good to hear you lot coping so well - I think the technology has improved even in two years - my cycle is incomparable compared 1st. I'm also really enjoying your company as you all still seem to have time on your sides and that makes me feel better. Keep up the positive vibes and love to you all x
Sorry for the essay - must be the hormones!!!


----------



## wishingalways

Well girls, thats it having only 1 day left before egg transfer, I need you all. This BnB silence is shit... I give in, hold my hands up. My best friend is begging me to stay of it as sometimes i get upset but she isnt there for me right now, and could cry just thinking about it. She has a gorgeous son connor who is 7 months old and she drives me crazy. Does she realise this is the most important most stressfull emotional thing in my whole life.

I dont know if its the hormones but everything she does is annoying me but she is all I have. God im rambling.

I have put my foot down and I will be chatting on here everyday for the next week, and I will just keep it our little secret. 

Reb - I went to see the Hunger games when it first came out and it was really good. Its a 12A so not gory at all, the very cleverly make the battle scenes if you like to music so it doesnt seem so sadistic and you dont actually see anything really. 

Springy hope the scan goes well tomorrow. xxxx

Mrs max, how are things going, managing the injections OK.

Hope everyone else is doing ok too. xxx


----------



## wishingalways

Also having a major dilema about 1 or 2 embryos.

One minute Im sure 1, then the next 2 and the next 1 and then the next 2, then 1 again... you get the picture

I had ec on friday, 7 have fertilised and we were told on sat that our transfer will be on wed at 11am. They are trying to take as many to 5 days as possible.

Other than knowing they have fertilised the day after ec, I have no idea as of tonight how many are still there and we wont get to know until wed when we arrive at the clinic.

THe embryologist said that if we get some to a 5 day blast they will highly recommend transferring 1. I am 32 and have an 8 year old son with a previous partner so they say the chances of success are high. He told me to go and read the cochrane report which gives conscise evidence into studies carried out and it clearly states that there are the same chances of success for a single transfer to a double when you take into account a fresh single transfer along with a frozen one.

The trouble is we are paying for this privately and he also said if they get them to 5 day it is better chance of success but also lowers the chance of having some to freeze.

I am thinking right now that if they have some to freeze i will go with one, but if not 2, but then i change my mind and want the best chance of success this time around.

What is everyone elses opinion.

I also would not know if I could forgive myself if I fell with twins but there was something wrong with one of them, or both, I would blame myself. But if it didnt work I would kick myself for not having 2 put back in.

This has been a very long 7 year journey and I dont know if I can go through the IVF process again, although I know i will force myself to.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Oh gosh Wishing - perhaps wait and see what stage they're at when you go in - or is that too short notice? Such a responsibility deciding - I like to think fate will take its course and you won't have to decide. Sorry not much help!! Go with your gut feeling chicker xxx

Springy - yes hunger games in out here, I saw it and loved it! Haven't read the books as I'm not into reading hehehe. My friend relocated to Ontario 5 years ago and she loves it out there - she works for Toronoto cat rescue now.

Awwww Reb - what you said has really touched me and made me feel for you - I'm really really wishing my hardest this finally works for you. As you said things have greatly improved in the last few years - you bloody deserve this to work for you as you sound so lovely xxxx oh and ps - excellent news for your ER being put forward - surely that's a good sign - I'm so excited for you and am wishing my hardest for you xxx

I've re-read my form and I'm defo being left to it for the first 10 days of stimming so that's good that I don't have to keep bunking off work - just hope that being unmonitored is okay - ill make sure I drink lots! 

Group hug lovely ladies - we can do this!!! xxxxx


----------



## katrus78

mrsmax said:


> ps - good luck with the scan tomorrow Springy. Weird (but good) that you have one so early. I think the average is 6 days after stimming (mine being 7) :kiss:

I had the first check after 3 days and thought it was standard :) 



wishingalways said:


> Also having a major dilema about 1 or 2 embryos.
> 
> One minute Im sure 1, then the next 2 and the next 1 and then the next 2, then 1 again... you get the picture
> 
> I had ec on friday, 7 have fertilised and we were told on sat that our transfer will be on wed at 11am. They are trying to take as many to 5 days as possible.
> 
> Other than knowing they have fertilised the day after ec, I have no idea as of tonight how many are still there and we wont get to know until wed when we arrive at the clinic.
> 
> THe embryologist said that if we get some to a 5 day blast they will highly recommend transferring 1. I am 32 and have an 8 year old son with a previous partner so they say the chances of success are high. He told me to go and read the cochrane report which gives conscise evidence into studies carried out and it clearly states that there are the same chances of success for a single transfer to a double when you take into account a fresh single transfer along with a frozen one.
> 
> The trouble is we are paying for this privately and he also said if they get them to 5 day it is better chance of success but also lowers the chance of having some to freeze.
> 
> I am thinking right now that if they have some to freeze i will go with one, but if not 2, but then i change my mind and want the best chance of success this time around.
> 
> What is everyone elses opinion.
> 
> I also would not know if I could forgive myself if I fell with twins but there was something wrong with one of them, or both, I would blame myself. But if it didnt work I would kick myself for not having 2 put back in.
> 
> This has been a very long 7 year journey and I dont know if I can go through the IVF process again, although I know i will force myself to.

Wishing, my story is very very similar to yours, only I am 33 and have a 9 year old son Erik from a previous relationship. My EC was also on Friday, and ET will be on Wednesday, and i also have no idea how many there are left now. My doc gave me all the same reasoning for transferring one embaby, but he said the choice is mine. I firmly choose two anyway. Why would you think there would be something wrong with twins? All the stories I hear, it is very rare that something is wrong. Very often they are born prematurely, but from what I read, it most often turns out ok. I have had a C-Section with my son, but as I read the stats, it's not even that bad. I soooooo want it to work from the first time around, that I will take all the help. I don't know why the docs are saying that putting in two doesn't improve your chances, I think it does, as I see A LOT of girles on other forums who had two or three transferred and only one stuck! This is just my opinion though... Of course if you can stretch yourself for another try if you have a frozen one, it's not so bad, as the next try would be right next cycle.

Reb - you don't sound like an auntie at all, in fact I think on these forums everyone kinda blends in into one uncertain age, where it seems like everyone is within ten years of you. I really hope this is going to work out for you, keep your chin up, hun! :hugs:


----------



## Springy

Reb - you are NOT an old Auntie at all! Age doesn't matter on this forum as we're all after the same thing whether we are 20, 30, 40 or 45! Its just a number and we should all be able to realize our dream. DH and I have been TTC for coming on 3 years so I feel like its been a LONG time for us too. THIS WILL WORK!

Wishing - I find it VERY hard to talk to my friends who are pregnant, just had babies etc. they just do NOT understand what we are going through. Their experiences are just SO different than any of ours. There is NO way I could stay away from BnB during this time - the ladies on here are the ONLY ones who truly "get" what you are going through. The wait between ER and ET is so stressful and so emotional and then the TWW is just as hard once those embies are back inside you. Its not like a normal TWW, there is SO much more invested in our TWWs than normal TWW. I have to admit that I struggle even now listening to women who are going through their first IUI as I feel like the jump to IVF puts you in such a different ballgame!

As for the 1 vs 2 debate ... I know that in the UK they really really push a SET (single embryo transfer) and the original clinic I was at told me if we made it to day 5 we should really consider an SET due to my age - I am 33 right now. When we went to this new clinic they just said "are you doing 1 or 2?" and we discussed it, we debated it, we argued about it .... and we have settled on 2. We think that the chances of twins outweighs the regret of "what if we had put 2 in and it worked" if god forbid we were to only put one in and have it fail. I know there are risks, I know that a twin pregnancy comes with complications but those are things I am willing to risk to realize my dream - and between you and me if I ended up with twins we would be done and we would never ever have to think about TTC ever again!!!

Ratma - I live in Toronto! So she must not be very far from me!! Have you ever come to visit?


----------



## katrus78

I gotta say that even between the IVF girls there are still some divisions. On some forums, it just so happens that most girls have severe infertility issues and if some random IVF chicks, like me, try to join the club, I can see and feel that they are treated like the outsiders who don't understand. I get it though, and I am not offended. I agree, as a first timer IVFer, I may not understand them fully, so I prefer to stay away. On this site, it doesn't happen, or at least I don't notice it, maybe cause its so big with a huge variety of problems often in the same threads. 

Wishing, whatever decision you make, I wish you have plenty of embabies on the day of transfer to put back and to freeze. Think about it - tomorrow may be you last unpregnant day before a long trip to become a mommy again. I'll be thinking of you at my transfer. GL and keep your tail up!


----------



## Reb S

For those deciding 1 or 2, I decided on the day. I was all set for 1, then at the last minute we changed our minds - I only had 2 blasts anyway, so we thought may as well. If you're young and you bounced through your IVF cycle, I would suggest 1 - if not and you can't face it again, then go fo 2. But you will probalby know what's right when faced with it. 
Katrus - I'm sorry you've been made to feel unwelcome on any other forums - as someone said so beautifully yesterday - we're all in this together whatever our issues are. x


----------



## Lisa84

Morning ladies :hi: 

I had my app this morning to start IVF and have done my first injection. I can finally say my journey has started :happydance: im now downreggin injecting 300 units of buserelin (sp?) daily for 16 days :) :)

On the 1 or 2 debate our PCT operates a SET policy but we have decided that we are goin to fight for 2 because we only get one shot at this xxxx


----------



## katrus78

With one shot, putting 2 back is a wise choice. I think it also depends how many mature eggs in total you were able to produce. My friend only had 3, and worried sick if they would even survive to day 3. They did, and by that point, she was asking to put back all three, but they did two, and now trying to grow the third one to day 5 to freeze it. 

Congrats, Lisa!


----------



## Springy

Congrat's Lisa! :happydance:


----------



## rozzigirl

Hello ladies - I am back from my trip so I have been MIA for about a week. I am happy to hear that your ER's went so well and that you were able to retrieve so many follies that is awesome news. I am going for baseline next Tuesday (the 17th) now so until then I'm in a holding pattern. I'm looking forward to hearing wonderful news from all of you though.


----------



## wishingalways

Thank you so much Katrus and Springy, your so right I am worrying for absolutely no reason and just because we have two transferred does not mean we are going to have twins anyway right.

I litterly went down stairs the now after speaking to my friend and told him I only want one as I didnt know if I could cope with a lose better than coping with it if it didnt work but that it would still depend how many we have to freeze. 

I think i am just going to have to wait and see what happens tomorrow and how i feel tomorrow.
xxx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Great news Lisa!!

Welcome home Rozzi

Katrus and Wishing - I'll be thinking of you both tomorrow - huge good luck lovelies and wishing I hope you make the decision xxx

Well girlies - I'm joining the stimming brigade tomorrow eeeek! I'll be doing my first injection and am bricking it. Must read over the instructions and maybe watch the video if I still don't understand!!

Had a mild panic when the nurse had to check my bmi as the NHS only fund you if you're under 30 and I have been majorly comfort eating. Luckily it was 29 so I got the go ahead + phew!! Don't know what they wouldve done if I was over 30? Made me pay or abandon I should imagine - yikes!!

So I'm on 150 iui of Menopur - is that a normal dosage? Xxxxx


----------



## rozzigirl

Ratma - congrats on starting the injections don't worry it will all go great. The websites are great and really helpful with showing you what to do. Yes that sounds like a good dosage to start off, they typically will start you off lower to see how you respond and then will either increase it as you get adjusted. Best of luck to you! I will be a little over a week behind you if all goes well!


----------



## Springy

Hi Ratma - I am on 150 IU Gonal F so same type of idea. You only generally start out on a higher dose if you a) have not responded well to meds in the past or b) you have low AMH. If you're like me and you have no "known" female issues then 150IU is the standard dose.

As an update - my estrogen is now at 357 and I have 12 on the right and 14 on the left all of them still being small largest on one side is 0.8 and on the other side is 0.9 so all still very small. I've been told to do the same dosages tonight and tomorrow, back on Thursday for more bloodwork and another scan. I assume on Thursday I will pick up the Certrotide to add it into the mix!


----------



## rozzigirl

Spring - happy to hear that things are progressing along nicely for you. It is nice to go for the u/s sometimes to get the reassurance that the meds are doing what they are supposed to. I hope it all continues to go well for you.


----------



## katrus78

So I left a message for the embryology lab with some bullshit question, just to get them to call me and try to find out how my embabies are doing :blush: They called me back, and said that yes, they do indeed check on the embryos daily cause they change their water (or whatever liquid they are in) and see progress, but they don't report to the IVF nurses every day. I asked to please please tell me, and they did, hooray! So all 8 are still alive! Out of 8, 1 is ahead of everyone, already half-way hatched on its own, 6 are great quality, grade 1A, and 1 is behind everyone, only an 8-cell still, but still going (it is equivalent to a 3-day embryo, and today is day 4). I am very happy about that. Sure hope to transfer two and to freeze the rest. Asked them if they could tell if any were girls lol. Of course they couldn't. [-X Oh well, I'll take my chances. I know though that if it will be two boys, or one boy, my baby journey is not over :wohoo:
Oh, and tomorrow's transfer is at 8:30am!


----------



## wishingalways

Good luck Katrus that is fantastic news, I will be thinking of you. I am hoping for 2 and any more will be a bonus. xx
x


----------



## rozzigirl

Katrus - YEAH that is awesome news, you must be so excited, that is wonderful that they are all still doing so great. What great news today. Tomorrow will be a piece of cake for you. I found the resting after the transfer was the hardest because I felt totally fine but best to do whatever the staff says. Very exciting, so happy for you.


----------



## Lisa84

Good luck for tomorrow katrus xx


----------



## katrus78

Thank you guys!

Wishing, I hope you will get the best two and they will make a nice home inside you!


----------



## Reb S

Good luck for tomorrow, Katrus - I've a really good feeling -that's such good gradies for all your embies.
AFM - just triggered. I feel like I ovulated already - I know my cycle so well and this is longer than a usual one - just hope I'm wrong. Oh well, it's all out of my hands now!
Springy - sounds good!!! x


----------



## Springy

GOOD LUCK tomorrow Katrus! 

Reb - it is VERY VERY VERY rare to ovulate on your own while taking drugs to prevent ovulation - I actually think its darn near impossible. Were you taking one of the drugs like Certrotide / Orgalutran? If so those drugs bind to the receptors of LH in your body preventing the LH surge from triggering ovulation. Trust your doctors and believe that they know what they are doing for your cycle. :hugs:


----------



## katrus78

Reb, don't worry they won't miss it. Can't believe you already triggered! What an exciting time! Sending you my hugs.


----------



## Reb S

Thanks girls - Springy, yes I took my last Naraferlin spray yesterday, with Gonal F 3 hours before the trigger. I just had such a normal cycle, with CM and OH getting excited at the right times (!) and everything that I have been worried I wasn't properly suppressed, but what you say makes sense. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.
Katrus - thanks for the hugs and have a good transfer today! Re-united with your embabies! x


----------



## Ratmagirl

Good luck today Wishing and Katrus xxx

Springy and MM - hope you're both growing lots of nice follies! Springy no I've never visited my friend but would love to some day. She lives in Orangeville - have no idea if that's very close to Toronto?

Reb - well done on the trigger - can't believe how fast that came round. Good luck for your ER, I'm sure the follies won't have ovd by themselves xxx

Lisa - how you feeling?

Hope I haven't forgotton anyone - my brain is totaly mush now!

I did my first injection this morning (with the help of DH) and it was fine!

Feeling a bit odd about everything and just want it all to be over ASAP!!! Xxxx


----------



## Lisa84

Well done on overcoming the first injection nerves. I take it you had a nasal spray to DR? I'm injecting to DR and have found them not too scary. I don't have a problem with needles. Well done for OH helping you out. We had the training yesterday i did my first injection and OH was nearly green in the corner just watching me. There would be no way he would ever do it for me.

I'm feeling fine and have no side effects so far other than my mood seems to have changed almost instantly. I'm at work today and have stressed on the guy who sits next to me twice. We really get on well and have a kinda brother sister relationship where we annoy and poke fun at each other but my tolerance for it this morning is Zero!!! I hope i don't get much worse or i may lock myself in a room for the next 5 weeks lol xxx


----------



## mrsmax

Ratma - great news on NHS funding! What a relief and well done for first injection. I think I am the only wimp on here :blush:

Springy - glad you are progressing well - keep it up!

Well, I had my first scan today and the nurses were very, very pleased and therefore so am I. I have 13 follies and 7 of those are over 10(mm?). They couldnt see one of my ovaries very well so they think some more oculd be hiding, but I am happy as with a low AMH I was expectinhg the worst! My dream is to get 8 eggs so with 7 good follies, hopefully that will come true. A few already measure about 14. My lining is already 8.7. She said it is possible some of the small 6 follies will grow between now and EC on Tuesday. My dose wasnt changed. I am very happy :happydance:

Wishing - did you go for 1 or 2 today? Have everything crossed hon.


----------



## Lisa84

Great news that the scan went well MM :happydance: I have everything crossed you get the 8 good quality eggs you hope for :) :) xxx


----------



## katrus78

MM, with this count and measurements, I bet you will have what you are looking for.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Thanks Lisa - yes not as bad as I thought! Yep I had nasal spray for d/r and its a doddle! Your poor OH LOL!!! Defo know where you're coming from on the moodswing front!

Ahh MM that's eggcellent news!!!! Loads of time for some more to grow - I'm so pleased for you x

Katrus!!!! Have you been in yet? Perhaps you're in there now (can't work out the time difference as we're in the future) hehehe xxxxx


----------



## Springy

MrsMax that scan sounds to me to be absolutely PERFECT!!!! :happydance: With 7 follicles already I think you will for sure end up with more than 8 as you have several days left for stimulating. Do you have another scan between now and the collection?

Wishing & Katrus - Sending you loads and loads of sticky :dust: for those embabies!!! Let us know how many you decide to put back.

Lisa - I had two maybe three crying fits yesterday for NO reason!! I was sitting at my computer working away and then I just started to cry .... these drugs sure do mess up our systems! I am also having wicked headaches. I describe it as if you were to pull on your ear and tug at it .... well that is how it feels behind my eyes like someone is tugging/pulling at them!!!

Ratma - how did the injection go today? I'm finding the actual injections the easiest part of this process. The mental battle, the headaches and the exhaustion for me is way worse than the actual tiny little needles.


----------



## Ratmagirl

I'm a bit post happy today - just cannot concentrate at work. My mind is awful, I just cannot seem to remember anything!!

Yes it was the actual pressing of the pen that I couldn't do, once I'd put it next to my skin my legs just turned to jelly.

Am feeling very odd today - not depressed as such, just feeling very odd! Slight headache and am still quite hot from d/regging - am hoping that will subside soon!

Not too much longer now Springy and MM and you'll be drug free (apart from the progesterone)? I just want to get back to normal but I don't think it will happen? If it works and I'm pg then I'm not going to feel normal again am I? If it doesn't work then I don't think I'm going to feel normal emotionally!!!

Sorry for the waffle - I just feel very alone right now and quite scared about dealing with what's round the corner :(

Come and update us Katrus and Wishing!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Springy

I agree with you .... I just either want this all to go away and feel like myself again or to be pregnant and feel crappy!!! I'm voting for the latter though :haha:

And I am with you ... I should be doing school work & work work but I just can't focus! I honestly think everyone going through this should get 4 weeks off work!!!!


----------



## katrus78

I am sitting at the clinic right now waiting for my name to be called. I am so anxious that I even feel nauseous, but maybe it's due to progesterone I take. By the way, I really don't like it cause it leaks out a lot (not willing to trade it for needles though). I feel your support girls and am very grateful to have it. My oh is not here with me, so being alone with all these feelings is hard. Thanks to technology though I am glad I can be on bnb anytime :)


----------



## Reb S

Katrus - are you a front or back progesterone girl? I'd recommend back - much less messy.... sorry if TMI!!!
Good luck x


----------



## Lisa84

I'm glad i don't have pens and actually have needle for stimming because i like the control of the needle (i'm a bit of a control freak)

I wasn't expecting the side effects of the buserelin to effect me as quickly as they have. I'm having really dazed periods where i feel a bit woozy if that makes sense. I can't seem to concentrate. Is that normal with the DRin? I'm hoping my body gets used to it and it passes quickly xxx


----------



## wishingalways

Well ladies, Im back with TWO little embies on board YEY...

I had one really good embie and 4 that werent quite up to grade for their freezing criteria but it didnt mean they wouldnt be by tonightf so we opted for 2 transferred and 2 frozen with a very hard and long discussion with the embryrologist.

Cant quite believe it. The hardest part of today was having a full bladder for about 1.5 hours, eventually i had to let a little out in the toilet but when they scanned me it was still bulging... painfull but worth it.

Well here goes the TWW but of course Im not waiting that long. Tested to see if trigger was still in system last night and it was so going to test again friday night to see if its still there and that will give me a clear idea for when I do finally see the lines. Going to try and wait as long as I can but its not going to be easy.

Have had my acupuncture afterwards and now sitting at home about to have a cup of tea.

Katrus hope everything goes well today.

Mrs Max WOOOOWWEEEE thats fantastic news sounds like your body is reacting really well, you will have loads by next tuesday. xxxxxxx Happy happy happy. xx


----------



## Lisa84

Happy Pupo with Twins Wishing :happydance: xxx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Happy PUPO with twins Wishing!!!!

Katrus - hope you got on alright on your own, you sounded so scared my chicken, I'm defo taking Mr RG along for that part xxx

Not long until hometime - what a drag today has been, roll on 2 weeks please, and then another 2 weeks please, I can't take the suspense!!!

Take care little embabies and stick stick stick please xxx


----------



## katrus78

Here!! It happenned!!!!!!! They put two awesome embabies back where they belong! I don't know what to think as I don't feel anything different. Its just so weird. I was scared in that waiting room. But everyone was so nice to me there and they said it should work as the uterus looked great and the embabies were top quality. They only had three to choose from, that were ready to go and showed signs of hatching through the shell, the rest need to grow one more day to be frozen tomorrow. But one of the best three is gonna be frozen today. I guess they have very high standards for freezing, so they will let me know tomorrow how many made it to freezing. I should also receive the photo of the two that are now inside me soon. I will post it here as its kinda cool. And oh, they didn't do assisted hatching as it wasn't necessary. 

Thank you girls for all the support!


----------



## Springy

Wishing & Katrus - CONGRATULATIONS :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lochbride

Wow, everyone's winning at the moment - all good news from everyone I think :) Katrus, how was your appointment? Springy? Any news? Mrs Max, Reb? Ratma? Lisa? Lots of us and all at such similar points - lucky Easter cycles I hope :D

I'm on day 8 of stims - my first scan is Friday morning at 8:15 and I'm keeping everything crossed for some fab follicle news. Been feeling a few tell-tale ovulation gearing up signs so hopeful that I'm responding well to the drugs. We're also having the 1 or 2 embies debate in our house - I think we've both decided two although I know they'll try and talk us out of it because I'm 32 and it's our first IVF/ ICSI.

I'm amazed that I've felt so calm about everything at the moment, a few tearful moments but generally ok in the last few days - if I stop and think about how much we have riding on this working though I think I'll lose my mind entirely so prob best not to right?! 

Sending everyone good luck and positive vibes xxx


----------



## rozzigirl

Wishing and Katrus - such great news for both of you. I hope that the dreaded TWW goes quickly for you both and that there is fantastic news at the end of that. So very exciting.


----------



## lochbride

Last post was a bit behind the times - for some reason missed a page when catching up! Katrus, Wishing - that's SO awesome. Will be joining you in the 2ww ASAP :) xx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Oh wow - that sounds amazing Katrus - come on our first two sets of twinnies - stick please!!!

Good luck at your scan Lochy let's hope you have some good folly action!! Glad you're feeling chipper - it can only help xxx

Is it too soon for me to feel ovary rumblings? Only had 1 injection hehehe perhaps its in my mind. I did respond well on the clomid and had mega painful OVs so perhaps its not unlikely?


----------



## Ratmagirl

Oh, and Reb - its EC day tomorrow isn't it? Mega mega good luck lovely, shall be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Bambine

Hello ! I have been reading all the posts as I also had transfer done yesterday at about the same time even as you ! I had 4 3 day embies put in and am really dreading the 2ww this time so hopefully I do not feel so awfully alone this time. Xx


----------



## Bambine

By the way ratmagirl -the picture I'd with the cats in their bikinis is a scream. Soooo funny! Xx


----------



## Lisa84

Ratmagirl said:


> Oh wow - that sounds amazing Katrus - come on our first two sets of twinnies - stick please!!!
> 
> Good luck at your scan Lochy let's hope you have some good folly action!! Glad you're feeling chipper - it can only help xxx
> 
> Is it too soon for me to feel ovary rumblings? Only had 1 injection hehehe perhaps its in my mind. I did respond well on the clomid and had mega painful OVs so perhaps its not unlikely?

I had really painful Ovulations on clomid too which really worried me for stimming. Im worried coz i only ever produced one egg and would be bent over in pain when ovulating so what am i goin to be like with loads of follicles :( xxx


----------



## Reb S

Congrats to our PUPO's! Here's lots of love, luck and PATIENCE!!! in the 2ww.
AFM, EC tomorrow - feeling completely panicked as felt like I O'd days ago...so worried there'll be nothing to collect. All hormonal nonsense, I am sure.
And my dog is being snappy with all other dogs so I think he's figured out something's in the air! How crazy is that?!
Love to all x


----------



## wishingalways

Good luck for egg collection tommorow Reb s and welcome bambine, this 2ww is going to be hell on earth but worth every second. xxxx


----------



## Lisa84

Reb S said:


> Congrats to our PUPO's! Here's lots of love, luck and PATIENCE!!! in the 2ww.
> AFM, EC tomorrow - feeling completely panicked as felt like I O'd days ago...so worried there'll be nothing to collect. All hormonal nonsense, I am sure.
> And my dog is being snappy with all other dogs so I think he's figured out something's in the air! How crazy is that?!
> Love to all x

I think animals have a sixth sense about these things. Yesterday was the first day of stabbing for us and our pooch Milly was being soooo fussy and wanted to sit on us and have attention constantly!! We joked that she has a fear of being replaced lol

Good luck with the EC :hugs: xxx


----------



## Reb S

Urk. It's 4 am and I can't sleep a wink. I have been reading up about IVF failure due to premature ovulation and it does happen. I know my body and I'm sure I O'd about 36 hours ago. I HOPE I'M WRONG!!! End games are hard.


----------



## katrus78

Everyone I know who did IVF even once is usually obsessed with reading EVERYTHING related to IVF. It can often drive us up the wall! I did read about premature ovulation during IVF as well. I asked my doc in fact if it has happened in his practice. He said it does happen but extremely rare. Reb, unfortunately, you won't know until you go in tomorrow. Do your ovaries hurt? It is also possible that you might have ovulated one egg, but not all since if they wouldn't be collecting your eggs, the eggs would not be released all at one time anyway. If your ovaries are uncomfortable now, most likely your eggs are still there. Please try to go to sleep. I am sending you my love and hugs.


----------



## Reb S

Thanks Katrus - you're right, there could be some littlies left - and OH and I did very good timing this month, hee hee! I guess I've got so good at protecting myself from hope that I'm worrying about this too much. I'm reassured by your embabies growing snug inside you! x


----------



## lochbride

Argh! So much for calm - it's half past 7 in the morning and I've just spent the last 15 minutes googling thrush and ER/ET, effects on fertility etc. I used to get thrush often, went on the candida diet in October and miraculously no thrush, athletes foot cleared up - itch free for 6 months! Until the day after I started Gonal F injections :( I took a canesten tablet on Friday and it seemed to work but this morning, thrush is back, and my feet are itching like mad - so annoyed!! 

I want my insides to be perfectly candida free for the scan/ ER/ ET 2WW - I'm pretty sure that systemic candida has been one of the 'unexplained' things for us because we've never been pregnant in over 3 years of tying - the only hint of it was a 5 day late, very heavy period at New Year - possible chemical? And possibly only possible because my body was just about free of candida. I've got so much pinned on getting rid of the candida that I can't bear my body falling to it again because of the very drugs that are trying to help!! Horrible :(

Anyone know anything about thrush and NHS treatment? I'll just have to wait until the scan tomorrow to find out what their thoughts are but it's rubbish :( Grrrrrrrr.

Anyway, sorry to vent - just about to head to work which will at least be so busy my mind will be on that instead of all the wondering and worrying :( 

Sending everyone lots of good luck wishes - hope your days are worry free! :D


----------



## Reb S

Blimey oh riley, I did it again. There's too much life in the old girl - 21 blooming eggs. I just hope there's some quality in there, alongisde the quantity. No OHSS yet this time, but boy, I think they overcooked my Gonal F a bit! OH's sperm also up to scratch so IVF, no ICSI, which is great news. Feeling good and apologies for my middle of the night panic! (Thanks Katrus x)
Lochy - I hope your thrush clears up. I'm sure that people get pregnant all the time with candida on a natural cycle so fingers crossed it's not going to prevent anything. Let us know how you go x


----------



## Lisa84

Wowza 21 eggs is a fab number. FX for a good fertilisation report :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Bloody eckedy peck Reb - that's amazing!! Let's hope you have some nice corkers in with that huge haul *yay* did you not feel mega-bloated with that many? I'm keeping everyghing crossed for you lovely xxx

Sorry don't know Lochy much about thrush - could you ring the nurse at the clinic? Try not to go google-mad. I'm steering clear of googling anything and remaining with my head in the sand LOL

Hope the 2ww is going well girlies ((hugs)) how is the brain coping?

Lisa - do you think the pcos causes painful oving? I only have it mildly but yep, boy did it hurt on clomid. I'm dreading getting egged up!!

Welcome Bambine - hope everything went well during your treatment? Where abouts are you? 4 embies - wowzers!!! I hope they are nice and sticky and you get your quads xxx

2nd injection today - Mr RB is a pro and doing it for me (I'm a wuss)!! Feel fine and dandy today. Naughtily had a glass of wine at lunch - felt good!! Xxxx


----------



## katrus78

Reb, soo happy you were wrong lol!!!!! What a great result! Surely, out of 21 there will be many that will fertilize! I am so egg-cited for you, hun. Now can't wait to hear the fert. report and date of transfer. Hugs.


----------



## Lisa84

Ratmagirl said:


> Lisa - do you think the pcos causes painful oving? I only have it mildly but yep, boy did it hurt on clomid. I'm dreading getting egged up!!
> 
> 2nd injection today - Mr RB is a pro and doing it for me (I'm a wuss)!! Feel fine and dandy today. Naughtily had a glass of wine at lunch - felt good!! Xxxx

Dunno whether it has anything to do with the PCOS but im guessing it must effect it somehow because of the increased risk of hyper stimming. 

Ooo i dont know how u let OH do your injections. I have to feel in control so there is no way i could have let david do mine! He wouldnt anyway coz he nearly goes green just watching me do it lol xx


----------



## Springy

Reb - that is EGG-cellent!!!!!!!! :happydance: This is setting you up for a perfect cycle.

Ratma - I'm with Lisa, not sure how you let DH near you with the needles. I like to be in control and like Lisa, my DH (ironically also named David!) almost passed out the first night watching me so I have merrily sent him away every night since so that I am on my own doing it!

Loch - I am not familiar with Thrush or its affects on a natural cycle or an IVF cycle, definitely would ring your clinic to ask them about it. Fx'd you can continue!

Lisa - when is your first scan? Whereabouts are you geographically located?

MrsMax - how are you doing today?

AFM - I had another scan today and got a call this afternoon that I am moving to daily scans / monitoring now. So that means a 5:30am wake up call everyday to be at the clinic before work for monitoring. Bloody hell the one lady who does blood work at my clinic is a pesky lady and has NO bedside manner!!! Other than that I have what is looking like 7 dominant follicles right now - but these dominant ones are still only 0.9 to 1.0 in measurement. So my "smaller" ones may catch up and they have lots of time as I probably have another 5 days of drugs left to do!


----------



## katrus78

Just found out today that they were able to freeze 5 embabies. So I have to pay tomorrow a whooping $850 for the first year of storage. Also, today is the 8th day after my ovidrel trigger shot, and I did a test to see if the HCG hormone from that shot is out of my system. The test was negative, so I assume, it is safe to start testing and if I will see a second line, it will be the beginning of a true bfp. I won't test though for a couple of days. It kind of felt bad for the first test to be a bfn...


----------



## Springy

Katrus - I paid $800 upfront for freezing and storage for a year .... it gets refunded if I dont have anything to freeze! Congrat's on 5 :cold: ones.

Also good to know that the trigger is out of your system. I take it that you're a POAS addict if you're testing the trigger out?

I will not be POAS till the day of or day before beta - which for me is a WHOPPING 14 days post TRANSFER, yep so 19 days post retrieval!!!!!


----------



## katrus78

Lol, I guess I am. I haven't tested for soo long that I felt such an urge today and today was my first test, I never got to see the fake bfp from the trigger.


----------



## Springy

I was joking with my IRL friend the other day that I may just pee myself if I see two lines .... I have never ever even had a hint of two lines so WHEN this works and I get my BFP I will wet myself silly b/c of the two lines - only then will I use the clear blue digital one that says "pregnant" or "not pregnant" as I can't bare to see those words "not pregnant" flash at me!!!!!


----------



## Lisa84

I am in the uk in west yorkshire hun. 

Great news about the frosties katrus :happydance: xxx


----------



## wishingalways

Reb that is fantastic news, and you were worried, bet your sooooo relieved. Cant wait to here ther ferilisation report. xx

Katrus that is amazing 5 snow babies. We told the clinic to go ahead and freeze our two that were left even though they didnt meet the grade of BB, I think we had a 2AC and 3BC but im so glad we did because i have spent literally the whole day reading all 70+ pages of the thread callled List your ivf successes here and they are loads of ladies who have had lower grade embies by day 5 and have twins!! To think we may have just allowed them to disgard them because they didnt meet their criteria. How you feeling today... what you been up to. x I tested out my trigger shot on tue evening not knowing it was a little early and got a lovely nice pink line..... shame it wasnt the real thing but brought a smile to my face anyway. LOL I think i will test friday night or sat morning to make sure it is negative so there is no doubt when i start testing the real thing. 

Springy..........5.30AM omg thats early. Im struggling with the 7am progesterone alarm call. Dread going back to work on monday and actually having to start getting up earlier. x

Ratmagirl, glad the injections are going ok. I am a larger drinker and I have found the nicest non alcoholic larger ever, feels great being able to drink it on a weekend but still feel a little naughty for some reason. x

Lochbride, sorry dont have much advise about thrush, but many women do get it and are totally fine in pregnancy so try not to worry. x

well today has been OK, not to bad at all. Since the transfer felt really mild cramps but today more just a heavy feelling. after going back to sleep at 7 I had an epic dream and woke up crying.. I have done this before but not for a long time. Also my legs are feeling sore and Im slightly out of breath i think. This could all be totally in my head but hey ho. tomorrow i am of to get my nails done for free and saturday night planning to go and see The cabin in the woods at the pictures. 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## katrus78

Springy, I really don't like the CB digital with words, but that is one of the two tests I have left. The other one is FRER. 

Wishing, I have read the same thread you're talking about with success results, and yes, there are many babies who are born from less than perfect embies. So yep, good thing you froze them. 

I am feeling ok, not much going on, no pains, no cramps, nothing yet. I am thinking implantation should take place today or tomorrow, or at least start. I am also off work til Monday. I really hope to get a faint bfp on Sunday fx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Wow - it must be soooo nerve-wracking for you girls post transfer. I don't think I'm going to be able to test until I'm told (unless I send myself mad)! Keeping all my bits and bobs crossed for you.

Thanks Wishing - I hardly ever drink, even at weekends its just that I was out for lunch anf thought 'why not' it could be my last!

Great news on the frozen embabies Katrus!!!

Ooh this is so exciting - I hope we ALL make it out of here duffered. It still feels unreal to me that I'm doing this too, I keep thinking I'm just reading your stories and forget I'm actually doing this in a weird way.

I'd rather the old hubbster give me the injection then I can pretend I'm at the doctors hehehehehe

Sending all you lovelies lots of virtual hugs and love xxxxx


----------



## katrus78

Yes, yes, it's real. I think the after transfer wait is the worst. I wish I felt something...


----------



## lochbride

Wow, 21 eggs is aMazing! Well done you :) 

Thanks all for the chill out advice - promise to take it to heart and step away from the Google :D

Everyone seems to be doing rather well just now which is lovely - Ratma I also hope we all get duffered - love it!


----------



## Reb S

Ok - now this is a bit more sane - only 6 fertilized! That's more what I was expecting. For some reason I over-stimulate, but my egg quality is low. Bye, bye, poor little geriatric 15 eggs on zimmer-frames! Fingers crossed that we can get one to blast for Tuesday transfer, else it's Sunday for day 3 x


----------



## Ratmagirl

That's still good news Reb!! Fingers and toes and everything else x'd them suckers make it to blast. Hope you're not too sore? Xxxxxx


----------



## Reb S

Ratmagirl - thanks, no not sore at all, I've got to drink lots, as bit OHSSy, but nothing like last time. I've been bouncing around, hoovering and washing and now off to work. Op was easy as pie, hospital fantastic. Just a bit bunged up in the backside department...:winkwink: hee hee! How is everyone else doing? I expect a full line of reports when I get home at 11 tonight! OH is away, so I can spend lots of time on BnB x


----------



## Springy

Reb - definitely make sure you clear up the "blockage" before transfer :haha: Get some prune juice and lots of Raisin Bran / All Buds ;)

Glad to hear the procedure went well and that you're not in any discomfort! I think with 6 good quality eggs you'll be able to get a blast NO problem!!! 

Loch - did you talk to your clinic about the thrush?

Ratma - I plan to enjoy a few glasses of wine after retrieval but before transfer ... figure it may be my last time to enjoy some good wine for awhile!!!


----------



## wishingalways

Reb thats great news 6 is a really good number. I know what you mean about being bunged up. I suffer with that anyway but after the painkillers and anesthetic it was beggining to become sore. Looked up prune juice and went and bought the sunsweet prune juice as it is rated the best........ well let me tell you I wish I had found it years ago. Its now my new best friend lol. Never before have I been a once in the morning like clockwork girl. Love it. Med size glass every morning and you will be sorted. Maybe two on the first day to get things going. X x x


----------



## Reb S

Hahahhaha!! I've had half a tin of prunes today and let's say there's a breeze round here, but no action! Going to eat the other half now - quite glad OH is away hee hee! I'm a bit sorer now after work, but I think that's the blockage rather than the ovaries the size of oranges!
How is everyone else? Katrus and Wishing - how's the 2WW?
Off to the shops to buy Sunsweet prune juice...! Then sticking needles into my tummy (on Clexane) and shoving a pessary up my....... Loving it all.


----------



## wishingalways

Reb s ha ha ha ha lol

so Question, does a trigger shot really take 10 days to come out of system. Today is day 9po and it is still + on a first response all be it really really really light, like barley visable but there. Going to have to go buy some more to take one tomorrow to make sure its totally gone.


----------



## katrus78

Wishing, I took an ovidrel shot (500 units) at the same time as you. I took a test yesterday and it was completely negative, no faint line. I know it can take anywhere from 7 to 12 days, or so I read on other forums.

Reb, congrats on the 6 eggies! I will keep everything crossed for you so they all make it to blast stage!

I went today to BabyGAP to buy something for the baby, just for good luck... And couldn't. Was scared to jinx it. I am really torn on when to test again. So can you guys vote? :)

1. Way early, just for the heck of it - this Sunday, April 15th
2. Still early - Tuesday, April 17th
3. On time - Friday, April 20th
4. Don't test, wait for first Beta - April 23rd


----------



## Reb S

On time. x


----------



## Ratmagirl

On time Katrus xxxx

It must be so tempting to keep testing - I've purposely not got many tests in the house and I think I'm going to be too scared to test anyway. Hope you and Wishing are doing okay?

Rebby - you've done so well after EC - well done!! Glad you made it into work - can't believe you were so bouncy!! When do you next have an update on the embabies?

LOL @ the prunes - reading this I have gone out and stocked up in preparation to blast it out!!

Springy and MM - I think you guys are up next? Hope your doing eggcellently and brewing up some corkers xxx

Hope you're both okay Lochy and Lisa?

Another week of stimming left for me - Mr RG had got my injection all ready as he got up for work this morning so all I had to do was go downstairs and he gave it to me just before he left. I think he's enjoying being involved bless him!!

Have a great weekend lovelies xxxxx


----------



## wishingalways

Katrus my official test day is 25/04/12 from the clinic but there is no way or need for me to wait that long. Im going to test on sat 21st in the morning as im at work all week and dont want to have to go to work afterwards. X x. 

I think I may have had a 10, 000 trigger as I was on 225gonal f so probably by tomorrow will be out.

I found a really good link which tells you whatvis happening each day and it says implantation complete by day 5 after 5dt and then your baby starts producing hcg so the earliest we may pick it up is maybe tue/wed., x

Off to see cabin in the woods today at pics then to friends for tea, then sat down and sunday tomorrow if its nice will go for a walk I think or shopping...... lol

Xxxx


----------



## katrus78

Indeed it is extremely tempting to test!!! When I woke up this morning, I had to force myself to pee all the way without saving some to test :) I read the stats on when people get their bfps after transfer, and it does look like 6dp5dt is the first safe day to test. Some others didn't get it until 7dp5dt or even 9dp5dt. Of corse there are some who got it on 4dp5dt. That's why it's so tempting I guess. I wish I had some reassuring symptoms though. But still nothing :(


----------



## Springy

Wishing - everyone body metabolizes the drug differently but normally after 10 days it will be out, are you testing it out?

Katrus - I'm going to vote for something not on your list ;) I say test before beta but after "on time" so say the 21st or 22nd! 

Ratma - glad to hear DH is enjoying being part of the process. My DH contribution is being a drill sargeant in the AM to get me out of bed to get up and go to teh clinic for right when they open so as to avoid the line ups :haha:

As for me - not much to report that is different from yesterday .... same number of eggies brewing (14 total) they are all between 1.0 and 1.4 so I'm in another holding pattern for a few more days! I did add in the cetrotide this morning and it was easy peasy just like the other shots! Although I am running out of "spots" to inject so I am having to just hope that I'm not in exactly the same area as before. I have yet to bruise or have any reaction at all so I'm supposing reusing an area won't be an issue.

Question for you ladies and I apologize if its TMI but is anyone else having major gas and bloating??? I feel like I am constantly passing gas and the bloat / gas pains are ridiculous!! HOW am I going to make it another 4 or 5 days like this?!?!?


----------



## Reb S

Oh Springy, just you wait till after EC and starting progesterone bombs!!! Wooohoooo. Bringing out the big guns now. Baked beans AS WELL AS PRUNES!


----------



## Springy

Oh no ..... DH and I are grocery shopping tomorrow and prune juice, all bran, bran buds are all on my list of things we need!!!!!


----------



## katrus78

Springy, yes for gas! :) I surely had that. Now it's much better though. Although i do have some constipation issues. All righ, gonna include prune juice on my shopping list today. Also, how interesting you do your shots in the morning. I thought everyone does them in the evening.


----------



## Springy

I do the cetrotide in the morning and then the stims (gonal F + luveris) at night ... just following my clinic's orders and not questioning them ;)


----------



## Bambine

Hello ladies, I did a fet with 4 assisted hatchlings day 3 on the 11 April and Not yet driving myself insane but getting there. I am finding is a consolation to read all of your posts and having a right good laugh sometimes too!! :haha: Xxx


----------



## Reb S

Welcome, Bambine x


----------



## lochbride

As usual behind the times again but I'll say it again... Wow! 21 eggs - that's amazing Reb and fab that you've got 6 fertilised :) Any more news? 

Ratma, how's stimming going so far? Lovely for your man to be involved, although mine always feels bad for sticking me with needles when all he to do is produce the goods in a cup once! ;)

Springy, I'm also running out of spots to needle - only one major bruise courtesy of DH first time with the gonal F pen! Gas and bloating is def an issue at the moment - highly attractive! 

Katrus, you are super brave going to BabyGap - I'm scared to even go into a baby store! And anyway, forget about jinxing - fingers crossed and you'll be visiting for real sooooon!!

Wishing, hope the escape to the cabin in the woods was lovely and Lisa, Bambine, hope things are good with you. 

AFM; clinic visit went okay yesterday though only 2 really good sized follicles one on either side, a 15mm and a 16mm yesterday morning. There are also about 4 x10mm's and an 11 hiding in there - I thought there would be more so was a bit gutted afterwards and phoned poor DH in tears. I thought we'd be in for ER tomorrow but nope, they've given the weekend to grow these follies a bit more. Scan again on Monday morning so fingers crossed they'll have had a spurt of growth (2mm per day plus some please!!) and we can be on course for trigger Monday , ER Wed, ET Friday. 

Feeling pretty bloated and sore today, and knackered - movie with a duvet on the sofa I think :D

Sending everyone lots of happy thoughts :D xx


----------



## wishingalways

Hi bambine...... do you have any prune juice yet....:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Reb S

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
Lochbride - sorry you don't feel things have gone well, but given another few days, all those lovely 10's and 11's will have grown to the perfect size and you're going to get some good eggies. I only had 21 as I over-stimulate and my quality is shit - the ratio of 21 eggs to 6 fertilization is not very normal! I'm sure you'll get a good load and then DH can do his bit.
Girls - your bruises have nothing on my Clexane ones. OUCH bloody OUCH! x
Mmmmm, liking this new sunsweet prunejuice. If anyone hears an explosion in SE London anytime soon, don't worry about it. ; )


----------



## Ratmagirl

LOLOLOL @ all the gas explotions here and over the big pond!!!

Awww Bambine - stay chilled lovely and keep laughing - you too Katrus and Wishing ((hugs))

Lochy - hope your other 10 get a move on over the weekend!! Come on eggies please.

LOL Springy at your OH being your alarm call! They do come in useful sometimes don't they! Glad your follies are still doing well!!

Reb - any news on when you'll be going in?

Lisa and MM how are you doing?

I've a few bruises from inj - do you lot have any tips to prevent them or is it just luck of the draw? I'm injecting first thing as just following what they told me! I think I'd rather do it at night as I'm not a morning person and find it all a bit of a rush. Glad I have my injecting assistant at the ready though!

Can someone answer a question someone asked me? What makes them decide whether you need to down reg or not? Is it due to any condition you might have or is it down to the clinic? If you do short protocol at what stage of your cycle do you start off?

I still feel fine - a few ovary tweeks here and there, quite tired yesterday and not sleeping too well, apart from that - just want all this to be over with asap!!


----------



## katrus78

Yeah, I just got back from the store with two bottles of my own prunny juice :) trying to go organic all the way for a couple more weeks until the embies settle in completely. Damn those organic juices are expensive! I choose the ones that are not from concentrate, and I loaded on some more pomegranate, acai, carrot and grapefruite juices. A few days ago got some brazil nuts too, they are not the best tasting, but it's said to have a lot of selenium which helps with implantation. I really really hope my efforts will be paid off!


----------



## lochbride

Reb, I wish B&B had a 'like' button - your last post would be getting a big fat one, made me laugh a lot :D I feel left out not on prune juice, maybe I should go and buy some just to join in!! ;) Is it just to get things moving or are there other good properties?

Also, is there any such thing as a normal follicles return? Any minimum numbers - I should prob just be pleased I have some eggies on route instead of being hung up on sizes. Positive mental attitude here I go!


----------



## Lisa84

I do mine in a morning too Rata and dont have a problem with bruises and you cant even really see the injection spot. I dont know what others are told but i was just told to go in at an angle which works for me coz i barely even feel it (i do have a bit of padding tho lol)

Im not doing too bad hun thanks for asking. I was mega mega bloated yesterday and in a bit of discomfort but AF showed today so im guessing it was that :)

Dunno what makes them decide about DRin :shrug: xxx


----------



## wishingalways

Lochbride I too have a low amh of 5 and when I went in for my one week follie scan I was disappointed and had to go back mondayonly had 10mm ones. Went back on the monday and had to go for another scan on the wednesday and didnt have ec till friday afternoon so give it time it just takes a bit longer for them to grow but they def will. All those 10mm ones can keep growing. I eventually got 10 eggs, slow and steady, its hard and each day feels like an eternity but stay positive. X x x 

On the subject of prune juice, these threads are sooooooo funny, we should be getting commission for all this increase in sales of sunsweet prune juice. Lol


----------



## Reb S

Well, it's not blooming working here! Okay - here's the list. 
1 can of prunes;
1 jar prune juice;
1 tin baked beans;
Some chickpeas;
Curry.
Any more ideas?! 
Downregging is usually done - there are a few clinics here in the UK who don't - I think they do a 'natural' cycle, but success is low as they don't have control of your cycle. I think there are also a few medical conditions that preclude downregging. But I'm probably talking out of my backside. Well, nothing else is coming out of it!!! hahahahaha!
Fingers crossed that I don't get my embies put back tomorrow, but can hold off till Tuesday - please, please, embies! 
Love to all x


----------



## katrus78

You are so funny :) Did they tell you what's going on with them today? Or did I miss you say that?


----------



## Springy

Well ladies I solved my gas problem today with eating small amounts and not having big meals and I used GasX :haha: I will be purchasing the prune juice for before retrieval and before my transfer to make sure things are good and clear for both of those procedures!

MrsMax how are ya?? 

I'm not sure why I haven't bruised ... maybe I have enough fat for the needles to avoid any blood vessels ;) I also have very hard veins to find so I think that my veins etc. are a lot deeper than most peoples so that may also have to do with it. I also am using 30 gauge needles which are SUPER tiny and I inject the 1mL solution really slowly - 10 seconds.

I'm curled up on the couch for the evening with an Easter Creme Egg and The Muppets Movie!!!

Oh - and whether to choose DR or not, my last clinic told me that it is really up to physician preference and what they are comfortable with as there is really no difference in the success rates using a long vs a short and mine is kind of a hybrid of the two. I am not using a true suppression med like a Suprefact or a Lupron but I was suppressed with the BCP and then started on a short protocol. If that makes any sense at all ....


----------



## katrus78

Well, we've decided to go for that Cabin in the woods movie. I heard it is really scary but there is nothing else good playing :(


----------



## Reb S

SUCCESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OMG, the joy. Cup of coffee and a run round the park - the old fashioned methods work every time. Oh joy.

Don't get too freaked out, Katrus! I can't watch scary movies! 
Hope all are well - who's up next for EC? I've lost track of where everyone is. 
Lisa - if AF is here, are you off for your scan soon?
I'm waiting to hear embryologist report this morning. (Biting nails!)


----------



## Lisa84

No Reb i DR for 16 days and only have to go back on the 26th for my scan to then Start stimming on the 27th. 

I discovered some little bruises this morning :( xx


----------



## wishingalways

Reb thank goodness.... bet thats a huge relief. Xx
Looking forward to hearing the report on your embies. X

Katrus the cabin in the woods movie is okay, a little weird, will leave you to judge. Is battleship on thats meant to be pretty good. X 

Well its beautiful sunshine here but freezing cold, trying to persuade myself to go for a lovely long walk along the beach but right now my bed is very comfy. Back at work tomorrow and tnbe countdown to the end of the week begins. Xx

Mrs max how you getting on. X


----------



## Ratmagirl

Good luck with the report on your embys Reb xxxx. Oh, am am glad you are now less bunged up LOL

Hope you enjoy the movie Katrus - saw the trailor and thought it looked good!

Hope everyones doing well?

I'm fine - no news really, defo feel some movement in the ovary dept. 4 more injections till my next scan!! Xxxxx


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: Hi guys - sorry been MIA. Everything has been so busy - have had time to read your posts but not time to post myself. Trying to fit in scans and counting day the last few days at work has been crazy busy!!!

Anyways, second scan wnet well. I dont have the actual numbers - but they did a full bladder belly scan to see my hidden ovary and found 3 more good ones that had been hiding. They said I also have a cluster of follies that may come up in time for EC. So, I guess I have 10 good ones and a 6 smaller ones :shrug: They were very pleased though and I feel like I am on track for a some eggies!!

I am beginiing to get some pains in th ovaries today. Trigger shot tonight at 9.30pm. Have set alarms so I dont forget!!

So - Wishing - good luck with the next week. Have everything crossed for you. reb - masses of luck for your embie report. Lisa - I bruise easily too - my accupunturist and nurses have all commented on my belly - it is black and blue and yellow!!!

Last day off work tomorrow - but least I get to work from home. 

Happy Sunday everyone :dust:


----------



## wishingalways

Hi Mrs Max:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi: wondered where you were. Thats great your at your trigger shot... its all happening now. xx Im glad to be getting back to work, each day gets harder and harder to get through.. this waiting is torture. xxx

Keep us posted. x


----------



## Reb S

Lisa - that's a long time, poor you! 
Mrsmax - great news! Yey for the trigger tonight! I set about 4 different alarms!
Wishing, Katrus - I don't envy your wait - it will be mine from Tuesday.

Guess what?! All my embies have made it so far. We have 2 8 cell grade 1's; 2 7 cell grade 1's; 1 7 cell grade 2 and one little 5 cell...Not bad for an old gal! ET Tuesday x


----------



## mrsmax

Reb - that is awesome!!!!!! Keeping everything crossed :hugs:


----------



## Springy

Awesome news Reb!

So I think MrsMax is up next ... then me for EC

I had another scan today I have 9 that are between 1.3 and 1.5 and then another 6 or 7 that are 1.0 - 1.2. They told me today to expect to go till at least Thursday, maybe Friday so I'm on track for another 3 or 4 days of stims UGHHHH its getting old and I'm kinda sick of injecting myself but c'est la vie!

Can't wait for us to get to the BFPs!!!!

Katrus how was the movie last night? I enjoyed The Muppets ... not sure what I will watch today. I am going to join NetFlick - do they have that in the UK ladies? 

Oh and as for the bowel issues ... my cup of coffee a day is what keeps me regular ... guess I'll switch to decaf after transfer but hopefully that keeps me regular! I'm impressed you went for a run! No way I'm doing any of that right now, well I can't while stimming and I don't seem myself doing it after retrieval but before transfer :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Great news Reb :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Yh we have netflixks here but its not as good as yours xx


----------



## mrsmax

Netflix are doing a free month trial at the moment - so signing up to keep me occupied diring the TWW! :)

Springy - sorry to hear yous is dragging on a bit. Least your clinic are looking after your best interests - I think mind were planning on doing EC pretty much regardless of what they found! What are the measurements in Canada - here we do mm...?


----------



## Ratmagirl

Eggcellent news Reb and MM!!!!

Hope you stay on track Springy it must be so frustrating waiting some more.


----------



## wishingalways

Reb thats fantastic news... Tuesday here you come then you can come join the tww club. By tuesday I am really going to have to have some pretty good will power to get me to Saturday. Especially when i dont start work till 10.45 and will be sitting around all morning trying not to poas. LOL I think i can do it though really dont want to have to go to work when i get my result. xx


----------



## Springy

Ya we have a 1 month free trial too thats why I'm going to sign up :) I want to watch funny tv shows and movies after my transfer. They say laughing can help - probably a bit of BS but hey it can't hurt right?!

We use cm here so you may be hearing yours measured in 10mm where mine is 1.0 same difference ;)


----------



## Springy

wishing are you going to test before the beta? I'm going to test the day before or the day of .... I don't want the results to just come from some random person on the phone while I'm at work!


----------



## katrus78

So today is day 4 after transfer, and again, it took me some strength not to poas. I suspect it will be like that every day. In normal TWW tomorrow will be 10 dpo and I have always tested at least from 10 dpo. Not tomorrow though this time :( I want to drag myself to at least Tuesday! Gonna need some serious distractions. 
The cabin in the woods was way more funny than scary, it was weird in a way, but I liked it.


----------



## wishingalways

Springy, annoyingly we dont get betas in the uk, or at least my clinic doesnt either. We just poas at home and phone them with the results. x

I am a bit worried about something and hopefully you can all put my mind at rest but when i had my 21 day progesterone results done they were 30 and I thought that was a bit low. I know i have the crinone gel (progesterone) to take up to test day but then you just stop and i am studpidly worrying myself that my normal levels are not high enough and when i stop the pesseries there will not be enough in my system.

Any thoughts?


Katrus.... I too will need some immense will power... the only thing in my favour is that the tests i ordered have not yet arrived but if they arrive tomorrow tue morning is going to be tough. Im am almost thinking of going in to work early so that I dont test but then I still have to work till 7pm so thats an awfully long day.
xx


----------



## Springy

Hi Wishing - sorry I'm not going to be able to help you at all ... I have never had day 21 progesterone tests done. I'm surprised they are actually doing that with an IVF cycle as there is no reason to check if you have ovulated or not as they artificially remove the eggs. But your clinic must know what they are doing, they are the experts after all!

When do yo they tell you to POAS? It amazes me how different some of the UK practices are to the US and Canada ... our clinics strictly say "No POAS before Beta!" Nobody ever listens to that though :)


----------



## Bambine

Reb you are absolutely hilarious!! Not cracked out the prune juice but good old fashioned mustard seed tablets after every meal..... Limited success - I am resigned to the weight gain and bloat until the wait is over then I will deal with it. I gst the impression you are a,so no sap ring chicken - I am 42 and dealing with geriatric embies but conceived at 38 on first try with ivf ...where in London are you ? Lived in London for 7 years and in Dubai now.


----------



## Bambine

Hi springy. Progesterone testing is the latest apparently being done as they have found that if it is a little high it might be an indicator of a short luteal phase I.e not giving the embies enough time to nestle in. This was new to me as I was delayed to have the embies put back from a fresh cycle to then regulate this for a fet the following month. Who knows . My doc says he has had some success with this approach so we will see ...testing the 20 th...here is to hope that he is right.


----------



## Lisa84

Wishing i definately think its a clinic by clinic basis coz i am under strict instructions not to test and wait for my beta test. Of course when the time comes there is no way im goin to be able to wait xxx


----------



## Reb S

Bambine, I am definitely an autumnal chicken. Also in my 40's - come and join the over 40's club - it's a hilarious thread with a fair few successes as well as a few gracefully handing over the baton as it were! 
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/355138-ttc-40-plus-lets-share-ups-downs-545.html
Springy, your progesterone doesn't seem that low to me, but if you're worried, check with your clinic - I'm sure they can prescribe you even more progesterone to stop your bowels up with ; )


----------



## Springy

I have no idea what my progesterone is ... I am sure they test it daily with my estrogen, LH, FSH and TSH .... I just know I don't go back for what would be a day 21 progesterone test. I know in IUI cycles they do have you go back to test and often supplement with progesterone but in IVF cycles we are automatically on progesterone so didn't realize some clinics were still testing the progesterone on CD 21.

For those of you ladies 40 and above there is a girl from a clinic in my area who did IVF in December who ended up with 8 frosties! Her fresh cycle didn't work but she is now into her second trimester off an FET so it is DEFINITELY possible!!! As long as your eggs once retrieved are decent quality no reason you can't get pregnant :)

I'm off to the grocery store and feel like a geriatric loading up my cart with milk of magnesia and concentrated prune juice :rofl:


----------



## mrsmax

;wave: hi everyone.

Wishing - my FS does blood test but i dont think they go in to the beta thing. I am going back and forth whether I will POAS on not. I am terrified of both and cant work out what is worse. I have a 13 day LP and blood test on day 16 so the chances are my body will tell me before the phone call...hopefully by staying away. 

My clinic make you carry on with the progesterone if you get a BFP for the whole of the first trimester...do your clinic not do that?


----------



## mrsmax

:rofl: I think 3 of us posted together then!!


----------



## Springy

Mrs Max - yep I will be on both progesterone and estrogen for the first 12 weeks WHEN I get my positive! I know you ladies like that PMA!!! :haha:


----------



## Ratmagirl

Yes - defo WHEN Springy!!!

Is it bad I have no idea what my clinic says re: testing? My fault for not asking maybe - everything seems like its rushed when I go there, not sure if its just NHS?

Hope everyone is good - egg brewing/embryo waiting/2ww Zen/dowregging/non-bunged up LOL

I'm fine - is it normal to feel lots of activity in the ovary dept whilst stimming? I feel fine otherwise, drinking plenty and not really that bloated. Xxx


----------



## mrsmax

Hi Ratma - I didnt get a whole lot of tweaks or anything while stimming - but I think it is a good sign if you do - shows something is happening!!!

Not feeling a lot today and I did teh trigger last night...hope that's not a bad sign!!!


----------



## justonexxx

Hi ladies can I join you? :flower:
I'm currently on day 3 of down regulatin on suprecur with baselione scan 1st May and Egg collection week of 14th May xxx :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Hiya Justone :hi: 

We are very close together as im on my 6th day of DRin xxx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Thanks MM - yes I suppose its a sign something's happening! I hope not feeling anything after your trigger is good too! Xxx

Good luck and welcome Justone!!


----------



## katrus78

OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I couldn't help it and I tested ten min ago with a FRER, and I can see the faintest line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had my son look at it and he saw it too! I can't believe it. Wow. Wow. Is it really happening? This is insane. Too bad I have to go to work now. I probably won't be able to concentrate. Please stick, little bean!

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/Baby%20and%20Bump/7e72f744.jpg


----------



## Ratmagirl

YES YES YES I can see a line Katrus!!!!!!! :D :D :D


----------



## mrsmax

That is a CLEAR line Katrus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: When is your beta? Whoop. Whoop. Bring on the BFPS :)


----------



## Lisa84

Thats is definately a line :happydance: yey!! xx


----------



## Springy

Ladies ... WHERE in the grocery store do I find prunes?! I did manage to find the juice so I'm going to start drinking that tonight, perhaps mixed with gingerale unless anyone else has suggestions of what to mix it with?!

I had another scan and more blood this AM .. I feel like a stupid pin cushion with the number of needles I'm having everyday!!! She said she thinks I will trigger tomorrow for retrieval on Thursday, I'll have more info when she calls at lunchtime.

Oh and I have been put on a hyperstimulation diet - have to drink V8 juice, have chicken noodle soup, increase my salt intake and decrease my liquids to 2L

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Springy

Katrus that is TOTALLY a line!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A nice strong one!!! Remind me how many days post retrieval are you???


----------



## katrus78

Today is day 5 after 5-day transfer. From what I read online (tons), I figured it was the first safe day to get a faint line. Some got it on the 4th day, but that's too risky. I was gonna poas tomorrow, but after buying all those FRERs, I couldn't even sleep well, I wanted to know so badly.


----------



## Springy

That's a really strong line for 5dp5dt! I'm thinking twins!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hope you're right Springy!!!

Katrus - how do you feel? Do you have any symptoms? You seen like you've been really chilled since ET!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Reb S

OMG!!! Our first line - squeaking with excitement here! STICK BEAN!!!
Springy - prunes grow in tins in London... and don't mix the juice with gingerale as you want to keep your diet as sugarfree as possible. It's actually just really nice! 
But ladies - the answer to the question of the life, the universe and all that, is : Dorset cereal, soaked with prune juice topped with a banana. Ahhhhh. 
KATRUS!!! WOOOHOOOO!!! Wishing - when are you going to test?


----------



## Springy

Really ... just drink it straight up!? What does it taste like?


----------



## lochbride

Holy moley Katrus - that looks like a line to me - OM actual G!!! Wishing you lots more of them in the days to come - when does the clinic do its official test?

Spingy we are in the same boat I think - I've also been put off again today but now have the time and date for my booster - tomorrow night at 7:30. One more gonal F to go, 4 more buserilin sprays (not that I'm counting!) and in for DH sample and my ER at 8am Thursday morning. Eeeeeek!! I'm excited, I'm very excited, feel like something is happening at last. 

Follies at 19, 18, 16, 4x15 and a couple of wee ones between 10 and 13. They'll have had today and tomorrow to grow so maybe looking at a couple of 20's and a few more 18's? I don't know if that's good but I'm chuffed, feel super bloated and am def feeling what's happening but am excited! 

How's life in prune land?! Springy - in the UK the prunes are usually hiding with the tinned fruit like pineapple etc. Good hunting ;)


----------



## katrus78

To me, prunes taste like over-riped plums. 

My first official beta test is next Monday the 23rd, days away. Some of you will be done with your retrievals by than. How egg-citing!!!!!!

I still have no symptoms whatsoever... and I told OH... I said: "Captain, congratulations, you now have two stripes!" (he was a captain back in Russia). He laughed and said: "Captains don't get stripes, they get stars" Than I said: "Ok, than you get two stars!" Than, like 20 min later, when the information settled into his brain, he calls back talking like a weirdo lol:"What do I have to do now? What do I do? I don't know what to do?" I am expecting a few more phonecalls throughout the day at different stages as he processess it more :)


----------



## mrsmax

Lochbride - that sounds great. Lots of lovely follies. I dont feell that bloated - hoping not a bad sign. 

Katrus :rofl: That is so funny! You going to keep testing or wait until next week?


----------



## lochbride

Thanks Mrs Max - don't worry about not feeling anything - I must just be sensitive cos I always feel ovulation type pain - even though the eggs seem to be a bit few and far between so don't think it's a real measure of what's going on. You'll be grand :)


----------



## wishingalways

Katrus congratulations thats a huge BFP thinking twins especially testing positive this early. xxx Has it sunk in yet, are you going to do another one soon.

Lochbride great news on the follie count, fantastic numbers couldnt be better really, you will get a good number of eggs im sure. Thursday i bet cant come soon enough. xx

Reb going to be thinking of you tomorrow by this time tomorrow you will be in the pupo club. Are you having 1 or 2 put back in. xx

well I was back at work today and the day went fairly quickly which is good, lots of catching up and telling them all about the process since i have been of over the whole two weeks. Went to acupucture afterwards and she put some funny ones in my head, strange but very relaxing. At the end of the session she normally books me in for another session but this time she said you wont be needing me anymore and said good luck and she will keep her fingers crossed. She kind of took me a back and i said thank you and i would let her know.

Any way I got home and the tests were sitting there and i was busting on a wee. I opened up of the cheapies which detects 10iu rather than using my first response ones as I wanted to keep that one till Wednesday.

WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL I think I see a line. My DH see's a line and so does my best friend but im so scared its still the trigger. I still had a really faint on an frer on friday which was still the trigger and today is only Monday but there is definately a pink line. Waiting until i need another pee to pee on an FRER but they only detect 25iu and abouve so might not show anything... think I can feel the pee starting to build up...

should i wait till morning.????????

I have no idea how to post a pic??????


----------



## wishingalways

Hope this works
 



Attached Files:







P1040804 [800x600].jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6









P1040805 [800x600].jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Reb S

Yep, that's a line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsmax

Def a line. Thats awesome. Happydance times thousand x x x


----------



## Ratmagirl

Oh wow Wishing congratulations to you too!!!

This is an eggcellent way to start us off - keep them coming please fertility gods!!

Bambine - when are you testing?

Good luck for tomorrow MM - hope it goes eggcellently xxx.

Good luck too Rebby - hope you have an eggcellent transfer xxx


Good no of follies Lochy!!! How eggciting!!! Good luck to you and Springy for thurs.

LOL @ captain's response Katrus!! :D oh, by the way - prunes are dried plums so that's why they taste plummy hehehehehehehe

I hope all of our babies end up liking prunes!!! :D :D :D


----------



## Springy

Wishing that is TOTALLY a line!!!! Use one of your FRER tomorrow morning with FMU :) 

Katrus - that's too funny about DH. I have tried to think of how I'm going to tell my DH & my Mom and sister .... 

MrsMax I don't really feel all that bloated either and I have a ton brewing - I have 9 follicles over 1.4, 8 of them between 1.2 and 1.3 and then another few stragglers at 1.0. It is bothersome when they put the u/s probe in but that's about it.

Loch GOOD luck with the trigger - this is SO exciting!!!!


----------



## Springy

OK so at the grocery store yesterday I saw prunes in a jar which was with the other canned fruits and veggies but wasn't sure if that is what I should get .... but did get the prune juice and if it tastes like plums then I'll be ok with it! I'll test it out tonight :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Yup wishing that is definately a line :happydance: loving what these bfps are doing to my PMA :) xx


----------



## wishingalways

okay so here goes......... held it for 2.5 hours and its POSITIVE:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







P1040809 [800x600].jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## wishingalways

this is a better one.
 



Attached Files:







P1040807 [800x600].jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## lochbride

Wishing!!!!!!! So exciting!!!! Are you just sitting in a state of shock right now?! So pleased for you :)


----------



## katrus78

:yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: Wishing, omg, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! It is so awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

I am so happy for you! I have a good feeling all the other girls will follow soon with their bfps! And then we can all be bump buddies!! Yey!!!


----------



## wishingalways

I am in official SHOCK........ first positive in 7 years!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katrus78

Same here, only for 8 years...


----------



## Reb S

Weeeheeeeee! Lines galore.
Blimey, I feel like a lightweight now - only ttc 4 years! 
MrsMax and Springy - the bloating is mostly due to the op and the progesterone - you just wait ha ha ha! 
We haven't decided how many to put in - we def. don't want twins at our advanced age, but we'll go with advice. I am going to nickname it Prune. (or Prune 1 and Prune 2 if we go for 2!) FX'd for tomorrow x


----------



## katrus78

Can't wait til your transfer, Reb! Can you imagine, technically, you are already in the TWW!


----------



## Springy

Wow my 3 years seems short now. Gives me total hope though that my dream will come true! I am SO happy for you ladies!!!


----------



## katrus78

I think right around 3 years it starts feeling all the same - tooooo long! I hope our journies for the first or the next child will come to an end soon!


----------



## wishingalways

Katrus is right, the years after a few just roll together... never give up hope. X x

Excited for you today reb. Good luck... LOVIN the nicknames we should call ourselves the prune gang. X 

Took another test this morning and feeling a little catious, still a pink line but light but the same as last night, suppose it just needs time to cook. X x


----------



## Reb S

Wishing, good luck with the line.
AFM - not great news I'm afraid. Hospital rang - none of the embies have made it past morula stage (not quite at blastocyst) so they couldn't choose this morning. They're going to have another look this afternoon and see what's happening; maybe transfer at 3, or tomorrow am, or if nothing changes, there will be nothing to transfer. This could be the end of the line for me, but I'm just hoping that my little-celled Prune is just a little slow, is cooking nicely and ready to shock me and my OH with a tumultuous change to our lives in middle age! Keep your fingers crossed for me and Prune, girls x


----------



## Ratmagirl

I have everything crossed for you Reb, with all my might - please please please grow prunies - I'm begging you!!!!

Hope you stay chilled Reb xxxxx


----------



## Springy

Reb I have all of my fingers and toes crossed for you that they are able to transfer today or tomorrow :hugs: 

AFM - they want me to go one more day so I am on stim's again tonight and triggering tomorrow for a Friday retrieval.


----------



## Reb S

We're on! 2 embies have started to go for blastocyst, so they're going back into Mummy at 3! x


----------



## Springy

Reb S said:


> We're on! 2 embies have started to go for blastocyst, so they're going back into Mummy at 3! x

AWESOME!!!!!!! All of our positive thoughts and energies helped the prunes out :thumbup:


----------



## Bambine

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! i had a fet on the same day - but mine were 3 day embies so i am still waiting.... is your blood t4est on the 20th also? lillyxx


----------



## Bambine

congratulations to wishinsasalways as well !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!- just saw this one ..i dare not take the test - it is 6 days post 3 day embi transfr - i just cannot face the results yet - rather leave it in limbo ... no symptoms either however that apparently is not a must i think..lillyxx


----------



## Bambine

good luck tomorrow reb !! lillyxx


----------



## rozzigirl

YEAH - lots of wonderful news happening while I was MIA for a bit. I'm sorry I have been out of the loop but please know that I have been thinking of you all, just a lot going on lately and I'm trying to stay as stress free as possible. I had my baseline u/s and blood work done this morning so will wait for the call later today and will hopefully start stimming on Thursday. Can you do me a favor and let me know how many days you stimmed before your trigger? I know things aren't an exact science but my mom now has to have major surgery and I praying that my ER won't be on the same day as I need/want to be there for her.


----------



## Ratmagirl

:happydance::happydance:


Reb S said:


> We're on! 2 embies have started to go for blastocyst, so they're going back into Mummy at 3! x


----------



## Ratmagirl

Stay sane Bambine ((hugs))

Hi Rozzi, nice to 'see' you glad you're okay and staying busy - best way to be!

I'm not sure about length as I'm still stimming but I think its about 10-12 days? Hope your mum is okay? XxxxXxxx


----------



## Springy

rozzigirl said:


> YEAH - lots of wonderful news happening while I was MIA for a bit. I'm sorry I have been out of the loop but please know that I have been thinking of you all, just a lot going on lately and I'm trying to stay as stress free as possible. I had my baseline u/s and blood work done this morning so will wait for the call later today and will hopefully start stimming on Thursday. Can you do me a favor and let me know how many days you stimmed before your trigger? I know things aren't an exact science but my mom now has to have major surgery and I praying that my ER won't be on the same day as I need/want to be there for her.

Rozzi - my clinic says to be prepared for 8 to 12 days. I am now on day 11 and this is my last day, triggering on day 12. Hope that helps!


----------



## rozzigirl

Thank you Springy - I was around 8 days last time but since they are switching up my meds this time I figured it was best to get a rough idea. 8-12 would work perfectly for me actually. 

I hope all good things continue to come for you ladies. I promise to be better at staying in touch now.


----------



## Ratmagirl

I'm on day 7 of stimming today - how quickly did that go!!!

Feeling quite 'full' - I'm hoping my scan Fri will show my eggs to be baked so I can have ER next Monday. My clinic doesn't do ER/ET at weekends so I guess all being well they'll do ET next fri? I'm finding all this uncertainty the worst part of all this. Xxx


----------



## rozzigirl

I just got the call from the nurse and I'm to start on my Gonal F injections on Friday, the 20th 300 iu in the morning and 300 in the evening. That is the dose I was on last time. I go back in for u/s and bloodwork on Tuesday the 24th, feels good to get the green light to start back up again. Yippee!!!


----------



## Springy

:thumbup: Rozzi!


----------



## mrsmax

On phone so will be quick. Got seven eggs. They said they were good. I wanted eight but happy with seven. Dh sample was good. Now just wait to see if they fertilise x x will come back On proper tomorrow just sleepy now x


----------



## Ratmagirl

That's eggcellent news MM!! Take care lovely - shall be wishing hard for lots of embys xxx

Glad you've started stimming Roz

Here's for lift off Fri Springster!!!

How is everyone else doing? Xxx

Ps - I've been a bit post-crazy today, can't stop thinking about everyone!


----------



## lochbride

I am loving this thread - tis by far my fave to date :) Hoping our two positive lines are the start of a whole thread full. I'm not even on the prune juice but happy to be in the prune crew :D

Just did the trigger - literally 5 minutes ago so drug free day tomorrow and then we are off. Eeeeek! So exciting!! Fingers crossed for everyone - you're all in my thoughts for amazing outcomes all round:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Springy

Thanks Ratma! I can't wait to trigger and as Loch says have a DRUG FREE day ... 

GOOD luck Lochbride :happydance:

MrsMax - great report! 7 is MORE than enough!!! I know 3 or 4 people on BnB who have only had 6 to 9 eggs retrieved and ALL have gotten pregnant, a few of them with TWINS! Rest up today and I look forward to the report tomorrow. :hug:

Clinic nurse said that they are trying to book me in at that 8:30 slot for retrieval on Friday morning. Then I have the rest of the day to relax and watch TV!


----------



## rozzigirl

MrsMax that is fantastic news - rest up and feel better and keep us posted on the fertilzation.

Springy - yippee so great for you too, Friday will be great for you.


----------



## Reb S

Great news all round it seems today. My news is okayish. One of my embies is now blastocyst, but grade 2bc, which is lower than the 4ba I had with my MC; the other is still a morula but with potential! The doctor was SO lovely, told me I'd done really well and just keep my head and genetics will do what it does. So I am PUPO with twins - meet Prune and Raisin, boarded Mummy at 4pm this afternoon xxx


----------



## katrus78

Oh wow, awesome! Now please please stick little guys!!! So are they considered 5-days old than? When did they schedule for you to come in for beta?


----------



## Springy

Reb - my clinic actually doesn't grade embryos as they believe how they perform in the dish is no indicator of performance in body so just believe they are going to perform well and believe raisin and prune will be your kiddos in 9 months :)


----------



## katrus78

Springy, so how do they choose which ones to put back?


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone, Not starting till later today so trying to catch up.

Mrs max cant wait to here the report today but remember they only need one. X sending lots of baby dust to those little eggies. Xhow you feeling, was it sedation can you remember anything.x

Reb, dont get stressed about the grades, after my transfer I sat one day and read the thread on ivf success stories And there were loads of people who wad lower grade than yours put back and stillwas positive result. They say children grow a different rates well so do their embryos. One woman I know had two morulas put back and has twins. X by the way love love love the names, cant believe I havent thought of names yet. My husband just calls them babies.... original or what lol.

Springy not long till friday... good your getting the 8.30 slot I had to wait in the clinic for over 4hours before I gotv mine as I was last on the list so early is good. X

Lochbride I second that, this is definately my fave thread, I get such a good feeling whenever im on it. X. You going for ec friday too. Soon we will all be pupo. X 

Katrus hows you, I see you got a ticker, loving it, think I will put mine up on saturday when I figure out how.

Well im knackered, did a 9 hour shift yesterday sat down most of the day, no stress at all but by 9 I was asleep on the couch. Did another frer this morning and its getting darker. Yey. I am becoming a poas addict I think after not peeing on one for about 4 years im making up for it now. Lol


----------



## Ratmagirl

Well done MM - hope you don't feel too sore today ((hugs))

Massive good luck Springy and Lochy for your ERs!!

Yay Reb!!! Try not to stress about grades - come on raisin and pruney stick stick stick!!!!!!!

Katrus and Wishing - so great to hear you're both doing well, I'm so chuffed for both of you :D :D :D

Hope you're okay Bambine, Lisa and Roz?

No news here really - just saying hi!! Looking forward to my scan Fri am to see what these suckers are up to LOL xxxxx


----------



## mrsmax

Ok - so out of the 7 mature eggs - 4 fertilised. That is about what they predicted and they seemed happy - but it doesnt seem like very many to me. Still, at least some fertilised and hopefully we will have 2 to put back in tomorrow. Please keep everything crossed for me ladies.


----------



## wishingalways

:hi::hi::hi::hi:Hi Ratmagirl hope the days arent going to slow for you.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 4 little babie Mrs max's thats brilliant Im [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; for your little embies, bet you cant wait to get them back in all snug and warm. PMA remember. xxxx

Hi Bambine and Rozzi :hi::hi::hi::hi:


----------



## Ratmagirl

4 is eggcellent MM - think + and here's hoping and praying they grow and divide nicely for tomorrow. How eggciting!!!! Hope you're feeling okay lovely?

Thanks wishing - so thrilled your lines are getting darker :D :D

Yep I'm fine - feeling really good and positive!!

Sorry I keep posting - am bored at work heheheh can't wait for my week off next week!! Xxx


----------



## Springy

Ratma - never apologize for posting! Its what keeps the threads interesting :thumbup:

MrsMax - 4 is FANTASTIC! You only need ONE good one to make your dream a reality :hugs: Are you off work today or are you back? I'm glad your transfer is Friday so you can rest through the weekend.

Wishing - I imagine WHEN mine is a BFP I will POAS everyday, maybe twice a day to see those lines and the word PREGNANT on a digital! I have never been a POAS addict - only ever used about 4 tests in 3 years and that's because I was "late" so once this works I'm going to milk it :thumbup:

Loch - Can't wait to hear how it went today!!!!!

AFM - final ultrasound was this morning. There are at least 12 follicles which they feel will contain a mature egg and I have many others that are still slightly smaller and could be viable. My RE is very happy with everything. I'm just waiting for the call later this afternoon to tell me what time to actually use the trigger. SO looking forward to the final self injection!!!

Any of you ladies on the suppositories, or pessaries I think you call them in the UK for progesterone and estrogen support? How messy are these buggers???


----------



## mrsmax

Springy :yipee: that is great news. I am sure you will be getting lots of lovely Springy eggs!! Good luck for the trigger shot.

I'm off work until 4th May. I had a general aneasthetic so wouldnt be allowed back to work today or tomorrow anyway as cant drive for 48 hours. 

Took my progestoronje gel this morning - so far so good. Felt just like pre-seed. 

Was it this thread everyone was talking about constipaton? Man - I am soooo boated and constipationy I am off to buy prune juice after my acpuncture appointment this arvo.


----------



## rozzigirl

MrsMax that is fantastic news FOUR is a great number that is wonderful, let the good news continue for everyone out there.

Spring - yes I used crinone for my suppositories last time, some days are "messier" than others so lots and lots of pantiliners is my recommendation so that your pants do not get ruined they have an oily substance in them. Overall I didn't think they were terrible.


----------



## Springy

Yep this was the constipation thread ;) 

I drank more prune juice last night .... and I'm thinking that I didn't like the taste because it was totally unsweetened nectar :sick: 

Apparently pear juice does the same trick so you can also look for that if you don't want prunes / prune juice!

Sounds like a good amount of time off! I'm off tomorrow and then I'm off Wed - Friday next week after my transfer. Back to work Monday 30th and beta will be Wednesday the 9th .... god that feels SO FAR away right now!!


----------



## katrus78

Springy, I am on endometrin and Vivelle dots. Endometrin isn't too bad, but does leak out quite a bit. Tmi, but when it's leaking out, I get a burning sensation sometimes. It's nasty and gooey, so yes, lots of pantiliners, you'd have to change them at least once or twice a day.


----------



## Gwynth

Hi All,

I just found this website yesterday, so I'm a bit late on the discussion. 
I did the retrieval on 4/6 and got 17 follies. Of those 16 fertilized and 5
made it to Blastocyst stage. They did the transfer on 4/11 and now I'm 
anxiously waiting to test on Friday.

My ovaries haven't shrunk back down yet. Anyone else having that issue?
I agree that the progesterone is a mess. I had constipation and now am
having more frequent BMs.


----------



## katrus78

Hello and Welcome, Gwynth!! Wishing and I did the retrieval and transfer on the same days as you, how exciting!!! Have you tested at all yet? My official blood beta test is on Monday, I wish they changed it for Friday but they don't want to. You are so patient if you haven't tested yet!


----------



## Reb S

Hello all! What a busy time it is for us on this thread!
Thanks for all your kind words for Prune and Raisin! I am feeling great, just applied to join the UK Olympic team for farting. (the prune juice worked!)
Mrsmax - 4 EMBIES!!! That's great news. It's quality, not quantity you need x
Lochbridey and Springy, good luck for tomorrow - it's a breeze you'll be fine. Hoping for lots of eggs x
Springy - the pessaries are fine, I get up 20 minutes early and then go back to bed so it doesn't leak out and I use pantyliners too. Last time I IVF'd I used the back passage, but with the inevitable wind and constipation that lovely progesterone causes, that's just too much trouble! 
Wishing - thanks for your words about egg and blast quality x It seems like it's always been one of my problems, but hopefully this time, I've found the golden egg.
Gwyneth - welcome! I'm sorry your ovaries are still sore - make sure you drink LOADS of water - I had OHSS last time so my ovaries were enormous and that was the advice I had x
Katrus - loving your ticker!!! I don't get a Beta at my clinic unless I ask and pay, so I just PAOS and then call them if I want the bloods done.


----------



## Gwynth

Katrus: Wow! That's really cool that we have the same transfer date! TTC has been a long process for me over 2 1/2 years...probably 3 by now. I have been so disapointed about testing negative that I am scared to test and get a negative. I was thinking I would test on Friday before the blood test...Have you tested and what was the result?

Reb S: Thanks I will totally try drinking water. My doctor said they are still really big in my exam yesterday, which sounds scary because of the risk of the ovaries twisting.

To everyone else, It only takes one! That's what i keep telling myself :)


----------



## Bambine

Welcome gwynth ! I also joined late and had the same transfer day 11th mine were fet though. Getting confused now as you both say Monday test date so I will be calling my clinic tomorrow to dbl check... Is this you first try? 
Reb - you needn't join the olympics -I already have the gold medal!!!! 

Having twinges today -not sure to rejoice or lament as I have yet to poas -just cannot face the result yet. New camera and my kitties keeping me distracted in addition to buying half the garden centre to stay busy ..

Lillxxx


----------



## Reb S

Bambine - twinges is good...


----------



## Springy

Reb S said:


> Hello all! What a busy time it is for us on this thread!
> Thanks for all your kind words for Prune and Raisin! I am feeling great, just applied to join the UK Olympic team for farting. (the prune juice worked!)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## katrus78

Gwinth, yes, I tested first at 5dp5dt, so basically this past Monday morning, and gotten a faint positive (ok, well, not the kinda faint where you have to squint, but kinda light, I posted the test on this thread, page 42). Have been testing yesterday and today too. Today's line is way darker, but not yet as dark as the control line.


----------



## rozzigirl

Katrus - so happy to hear that the line keeps on getting darker each day, that is so great!


----------



## Bambine

God I hope so reb ! When is you d day for bloods? Xxxx


----------



## Reb S

Bambine said:


> God I hope so reb ! When is you d day for bloods? Xxxx

Don't do them - it's just POAS then call if I want bloods.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hi Gwynth - huge good luck lovely, glad you found this place even if it is late on.

Good luck tomorrow Lochy and Fri Springy!! 

Hope R & P are doing well Reb

Hope your embies are doing great MM

Hope you're busy baking Katrus and Wishing and Bambine

Hope everyone else is good *mushy brain* can't remember where everyones at!!

Day 8 stimming for me - is it okay to feel so full like trapped wind - is it the large follies d'you reckon? I've not had any scans yet - hope its okay? No other symptoms or anything, just quite tired and feel bloated. Xxx


----------



## rozzigirl

Ratma - when do you have your first scan? I am assuming you must be having one soon? Yes you do feel very bloated inside as everything grows, I had trouble with my work dress pants they didn't feel very comfortable at all.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Thanks Rozzi - its Fri first thing. I'm glad to hear someone else had this - really paranoid I have OHSS!! I always did have painful OV on clomid so expected some uncomfortable-ness - I've also had to dig out my fat jeans as can't do up my usual ones LOL

The FS put me on the normal stim dose as he couldn't see any sign of pcos when he scanned me - although I think I do have it as present with all the symptoms! I just hope I'm not over reacting to that dose. Prob being too worried about it all seeing as I've never been through this before! Xxx


----------



## rozzigirl

Ramagirl - definitely let me know how you make out on Friday morning. It is a bit different here in the States , my doctor has me go in sooner but he also puts me on a pretty high dose of meds too. It is amazing how different everyone does things. It is easy to worry and over analyze everything too.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Will do Rozzi - thanks for the reassurance. Yes weird how clinics do things so differently - I've just been given the stimms and sent off for 10 days to get on with it!!! Xxx


----------



## Gwynth

Bambine: I'm not sure what FET stands for...My doctor has me testing on Friday. This is my first IVF cycle. Good Luck!

Katrus: That is wonderful! Congratulations! I think I may test tomorrow...I just hope this works and sticks...


----------



## katrus78

FET = frozen embryo transfer

Gwinth, did they put one or two back?


----------



## Reb S

Ratma - that's typical of NHS, I'm afraid, they don't monitor the cycles that closely due to cost I think. But I'm sure you're fine - just KEEP DRINKING WATER! I sound like a broken record. I felt quite shit with OHSS so I think you'd know if you had it. Roll on Friday - almost there! x
Gwyneth, good luck for your test! FX'd for you x


----------



## Springy

I was actually told not to consume more than 2L of fluids if OHSS was suspected and to add in V8 juice & chicken noodle soup. i.e. increase salty foods ... and to ensure that your intake of fluid does not exceed your output ... you can also drink gatorade too instead of water as it has the electrolytes.

AFM - Ovidrel trigger shot is done ... :wohoo: last self injection!!!!! Blood tomorrow and I pick up my progesterone and estrogen suppositories. Then back Friday for retrieval!


----------



## katrus78

I changed my first beta appointment for Friday instead of Monday!yey! I will be happy with anything over 100.

Sal, finally! Can't believe how fast time flew! You will have the eggies in and out in no time!


----------



## Reb S

Springy - you're completely right, i forgot about the gatorade; I had to measure my wee in a jug!!! 
Katrus - yey for Friday! x


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone just a quick hello before going to work. 

Keeping all my fingers crossed for you bambine, cant wait to hear. X

Any news mrs max. X 

Ratmagirl I felt pretty bloated still do, and tender...... gas is a problem for me right now.

Wish you could get bloods here but the lines are getting darker so hopefully thats a good sign.... didnt even feel the need to poas this morning but now I wish I had, lol. X x


----------



## Ratmagirl

Thanks ladies - ill just keeping drinking as I am and throw in a bit of salty food just in case xxx

Whoohoo for darker line Wishing!!! :D

Yay for moving your appt Katrus :D

Yay for drug-free-ness Stringy - huge good luck for your ER

Hope it goes well Lochy and MM and Rozzi

Huge good luck for testing Bambine and Gwynth

Hope you're doing well Lisa?

Sorry if I've missed anyone out!
Lots of love and baby dust everyone xxxxx


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: Hi everyone - was hoping to post more, but have been feeling terrible for teh last 24 hours. Lots of bloating and pain in my tummy - think it was trapped wind as soooo constipated. Feeling slightly better today, although still sore. ET at 2pm - soooo scared they have all died overnight!! PMA, PMA,PMA!!

Ratma - I got 2 scans with NHS (although am paying the clinic is NHS) - one on day 7 and one day 9. Worried me a little, I think in the US they moniter you a lot more. All to do with cost I'm sure. Hoope you are brewing some lovely eggs.

Springy - yay for shot free day :yipee: for EC tomorrow. You feeling nice and positive? According to your scans I think you will haveatruck load of wonderful eggies.

Katrus - yay for moving your blood test. I amsure you are wonderfully, safely preggo. 

Wishing - how are you? I would be a POAS addict too if I had a positive.

:wave: everyone else. 

Will report back in after appointment. So praying I have to lovely embies to put back in. Here's wishing and hoping and a praying!!! :dust:


----------



## Ratmagirl

Huge good luck MrsMax xxxxxxxxx shall be thinking of you and wishing my hardest for your embies!!!


----------



## katrus78

MM, good luck, sweety! I am sure they didn't die, but on the opposite, all doing really well! Sending you lots of good vibes!

Springy, just one more day, yey!


AFM, went to pee just now, and noticed pink spotting on my pantiliner, and than when I wiped also. Kinda scary. Why would there be bleeding? I hope I am not loosing one of them.


----------



## Reb S

Katrus - please don't worry. Some people bleed right through 3rd tri; or maybe it could still be an implantation bleed? Worrying won't do anything to help so keep calm and carry on xxxxx lots of hugs 
MrsMax - fingers crossed for your happy healthy embies tomorrow, waiting to be reunited with Mummy x


----------



## rozzigirl

Katrus - I agree with Reb S, some do bleed right through so try to stay calm I know it is easier said than done but hang in there and do what you can to keep your stress level down, it probably is just a weird coincidence. 

MM good luck today, can't wait to hear how things go for you today.


----------



## Ratmagirl

((Hugs)) Katrus - try not to worry, it could be implanation like Reb said? I'm hoping my hardest its nothing bad lovely.

Hope you're doing well Reb? 

Gosh its a bloody rollercoaster this malarky isn't it? PMA vibes to everyone xxxx


----------



## Springy

Katrus - spotting in the first tri is very very normal so no negative thoughts!

MrsMax - good luck with the transfer! Can't wait to hear your report. Funny you mention the gas and constipation, page 2 that I was given today at the clinic of my post-retrieval instructions, talked all about how gas and constipation is so common and what you can do to fix it - you can take Gas X and then it said for constipation the number one thing to try ... PRUNE JUICE!!!!!!! :rofl: 

Ratma - can't wait to see how the scan goes tomorrow! I'm sure if you're feeling full and uncomfortable you have a ton brewing! I didn't start to get uncomfortable till the past 2 days or so!!

Wishing - You can always POAS when you get home!

Loch - how are you holding up? Any news to report to us?

Reb - are you just relaxing or are you back at work??


----------



## Bambine

well everyone - still retaining my sanity - but showed up for the beta blood test 1 day early this afternoon - .... did someone say blond moment??!! I will chalk it up to the hormones and the sle lupus which has shot out my memory.. so tomorrow is dday. i have been feeling really full like in my uterus - really wierd and never felt this before, along with twinges and super light cramps and slightnausea - which is impossible as the hormones would not have given this symptom yet . maybe my mind i playing tricks on me (whats left of it!!)

lots of babydust to you all

lillyxxx


----------



## rozzigirl

Bambine said:


> well everyone - still retaining my sanity - but showed up for the beta blood test 1 day early this afternoon - .... did someone say blond moment??!! I will chalk it up to the hormones and the sle lupus which has shot out my memory.. so tomorrow is dday. i have been feeling really full like in my uterus - really wierd and never felt this before, along with twinges and super light cramps and slightnausea - which is impossible as the hormones would not have given this symptom yet . maybe my mind i playing tricks on me (whats left of it!!)
> 
> lots of babydust to you all
> 
> lillyxxx

So funny you made me giggle but am happy to hear that you are feeling some symptoms and now tomorrow you will receive the confirmed good news!!!:thumbup:


----------



## mrsmax

Hi ladies - just a qucik report from me. Not great. 2 embies were fragmented and useles and two were better but still not great. I think they were 4 cells and 3 cells (from what I oculd count on the screen), but it is only a 2day transfer. Trying to think positively, but honestly I feel miserable :cry: will come back when I have more PMA - in the meantime - tons of :dust: to you all :hugs:


----------



## katrus78

MM, :hugs: It is really early though, two days embies... aren't they only supposed to have 4 cells? In any case, I hope they are just slow starters, and do better inside you than in a lab dish.


----------



## Springy

Mrs Max 2day is VERY early so stay positive!!!


----------



## rozzigirl

Stay positive for sure, the best place for them is inside so keep thinking good thoughts. My clinic leans more towards 2dt now they do that the majority of the time. Hang in there get some sleep and think good thoughts.


----------



## Gwynth

Katrus: I put 1 back in because it made it to the blastocyst stage and I think my doctor was worried about the possibilities of multiples (3-4 babies) if she put in more than one. How many did you put in? Was this your first IVF? I'm glad you got your blood test moved up! I am sure everything is fine, try not to worry, you have a stong positive test from really early on :)

Ratma: Thanks! I lost to courage to do the test, but will test tomorrow before my blood test....

Springy: Congrats! It's so exciting to be done with the shots! Wishing you a good and healthy retrieval.

MM: Sometimes it takes time to divide-- try to stay positive. I'm sending lots of positive thoughts your way!

Wishing: Yay for a darker line! Do you do the blood test tomorrow as well?

Bambine: Good luck on your test!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Awww MM - stay positive chickles, like the others said - they're better off inside of you ((hugs)) you've been through so much in a short space of time, its no wonder you feel all over the place!

Bambine - you cracked me up with your blonde behaviour LOL good luck for tomorrow x

Good luck tomorrow too Springy xx

Hope everyones doing good? Xxxx


----------



## lochbride

Hello ladies! Lots going on here today by the looks - MM just keep that PMA going, I'm sending major good vibes to you for to get through this horrible waiting game. 

Springy, how was drug-less day? Sending some positive vibes for your retrieval tomorrow :D 
Ratma - still in the fat jeans? That was me yesterday too - so bloated :( Still as DH kept saying, that because something is happening in there - something busy and fantastic!

Reb - hope those little pruney raisins are doing good today!

Any more news with you guys Katrus and Wishing? 

Bambine, Rozzi, Lisa, Gwyneth - how's it going ladies? :D

AFM - ER done, wow, I was kind of nervous and HATED the drip in my arm but the drugs were fab and I'm not in any real pain. So..... 11 eggs! Is that good? I'm pleased just have to hope a great number fertilises over night - I have to call the clinic tomorrow at 10:15 to get the latest and find out if I'm back for transfer on Saturday. Please, please last little embies! It's ICSI so that improves the chances right? This is the first time my eggs have had any scrutiny and I hope they stand up to the test!

I've spent the afternoon snoozing on the sofa, not back in work until Tuesday when I hope to have 2 embies on board. I'm so nervous about calling in the morning - please, please they grow!!!

Sending you all lots of PMA and taking my own advice too - positive, happy outcomes all round :D xx


----------



## rozzigirl

Lochbride - YEAH 11 is awesome that is so great, you must be thrilled for sure. I think the phone call is so stressful when you find out what fertilized but it will all be worth it and you'll be back from the ET in no time at all. Very exciting. Continue napping and keep the positive energy flowing.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Wow 11 is amazing Lochy!!! Glad it wasn't too bad - I'm not looking forward to it but you ladies seem to have breezed through ER so that's setting my mind at ease.

Yes it must be so nerve wracking waiting for the results - fingers xd you'll get loads of embies out of that crop!

I did one better than fat jeans today - I got the elasticated waisted leisure pants out - I don't mess around hehehehehe it was so comfy at work I felt like I was wearing my pjs!! :D :D

Yes here's hoping this bloated-ness is a good sign. I feel like an egg-bound hen at the moment waddling around hehehehe

Springy - you made me chuckle earlier when you said it mentioned prune juice on your instructions :D :D I've added that to my shopping list in preparation!

Our babies are all going to love prunes at this rate :D:D :D

PMA to my April-lovelies xxxxx


----------



## katrus78

Lochbride, good job! 11 is an awesome number! I hope all of them fertilize and you will get the best news tomorrow. Trust me, after tomorrow, the wait is even more intense as you worry for your embies like they are actuall babies. I grew to love all eight of my embies, and one did not make it to freezing, the slowest one, so I felt so bad for him. And now that I have 5 frosties, I feel like I can never destroy them as they are from the same "batch" as the two insode me :)

Gwinth, I put back two as I am not sure that my oh will go through it again with me :( And I really hope both stick, just in case I won't have anymore kids after that.


----------



## Springy

Ratmagirl said:


> I did one better than fat jeans today - I got the elasticated waisted leisure pants out - I don't mess around hehehehehe it was so comfy at work I felt like I was wearing my pjs!! :D :D
> 
> Springy - you made me chuckle earlier when you said it mentioned prune juice on your instructions :D :D I've added that to my shopping list in preparation!
> 
> Our babies are all going to love prunes at this rate :D:D :D
> 
> PMA to my April-lovelies xxxxx

:rofl: :rofl: I am laughing SO hard as I am wearing Lululemon yoga pants at work today!!! There was NO and I mean NO way I was putting on dress pants today :nope: 

What has this life come to?! Yoga pants to the office and home to drink my prune juice!!!??? :rofl: I need to book a ticket to the seniors home now!!!!

Loch - that is an AWESOME number! My goal is 10 to 12 so you're smack in that! Way to go :thumbup:

I feel like the wait on Saturday for them to call me with my embie report is going to take FOREVER!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsmax

lochy - 11 is perefct. Normal (!) is 10-12 so you are bang in the middle and with low AMH that is awesome. :happydance:


----------



## lochbride

Haha, yoga pants and fat jeans - what have we been reduced to?! Thank you all for you lovely messages. I have a some super good feelings about this ride we're all on :D


----------



## Bambine

Hi all again - having a giggle about the yoga pants and prune juice- if you add in my loopy brain we can all happily scoot off to the sectioned ward at a seniors home for sure! 
Lochy 11 is really good! You will for sure have a few wee embies on board. I have stimmed 3 times with 28(!) round one 4 years ago, 12 last round and this one 15. Every time I have had a few to gamble with a few to put in the freeze. ( god, sounds like I am talking margeritas not embies.....!). 
I was successful first round 4 years ago with my daughter, then, 3 failed attempts so you really never know! 
Baby dust to all from the wacky fairy


Lillyxxx


----------



## katrus78

I am a manager of a senior housing building, and I have a few openings lol, so come on over :)

Bambine, have you been using your frosties at all? what are you planning to do with them? I have 5 now, and I feel like I will be stuck paying for them for life...


----------



## 42andready

Hi there Springy, and everyone else!

I'm in Toronto and would love to be in touch with anyone else doing IVF this month. I had my retrieval last Wednesday and my transfer this past Monday. I'm now in the 2ww and trying to stay occupied!

All the best!



Springy said:


> PositiveUs said:
> 
> 
> I am hoping to start in April as well. Can everyone share their cycles, FSH, AMH, AFC, E2, HSG results???? age and more...................
> 
> Me: 39 TTC #1
> blocked right tube
> adenomyosis
> FSH 10.3 and 7
> AMH 0.43 and 0.39
> E2 94 and 106
> AFC was only 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Geez
> regular cycles, regular ovulation, no PCOS or anything else
> Borderline ovarian reserve.
> 
> Me: 33 DH: 35
> Unexplained infertility
> FSH always under 10
> AMH was "extremely high" and I am at risk for hyper stimulation
> Didn't ask my E2
> AFC was 32 - 18 on one side and 14 on the other
> 
> On BCP for 4 weeks then start stims April 5thClick to expand...


----------



## Reb S

Welcome 42andready! I thought I was the only old auntie round here so it's nice to have some company my own age- keep those young whippersnappers in their place :haha::winkwink::haha: I am also in the 2ww, and testing next Thursday, if the old bitch/witch doesn't get me first 
Lochy - 11 is PERFECT! Not too many not too few. Good luck for tomorrow's phone call, keep us posted x
MrsMax - don't worry, you never never know what grows. I was reading a forum today about poor quality blastocysts and one lady had had a day 2 transfer and got twins, so there xxx
Bambine - I didn't realise you had SLE - I had drug-induced lupus about 10 years ago and that was tough enough. In fact it's what finally induced me to get immunes testing this time round and sure enough my immune system is still overactive and my ANA still positive 10 years later. How do you cope with it? Does it get affected by pregnancy?
Springy - if this doesn't work out I am actually investing in a prune farm. Anyone want to join me?! xxx
Katrus and Wishing - how're your sticky beans? xxxxx
love to all x


----------



## Springy

Welcome 42! What clinic are you with?

How are you feeling? Are you going to test early?


----------



## babyhopes13

Hi everyone! I just started IVF try#2 (after a cancelled cycle in Feb.). I'm on my 3rd day of stims (450IU follistim /day :wacko:) and tomorrow is my first scan after starting meds! I'm so anxious!


----------



## katrus78

Welcome! Wow, awesome, so many new girls!


----------



## Bambine

Katrus -you would think that I had the freezer full but no , there was a rule brought in fro. The !?85£(&;£&£:;), religious guys here I. The UAE last year so we were forced to thaw all and try with the best if the batch -so I lost all of the 12 embies I had from my dd round in 2008. Then I tried again a year later and the quality had by then gone down so although I got 12 only 5 were suitable and 4 put in and again a bfn. I was devastated. So this was orpine three of stims and left with 5 that fert and thawed and 4 ok to go in. Long story sorry!

Reb - I was diagnosed with sle in 2005 after the birth of my first dd now nearly 8. I could not even pick her up the joints were so bad. I have been in and out of hospital since, I near death 2 months after my ivf dd nr 2 due to phuemonia in 2008 ( we had unexplained infertility and then a severe male infertility shows up - we have no idea how we managed t conceive our first child!! Anyway, I guess I am being greedy, but I just would like to have a last third child and my doctors say this is fine even with the sle as I did very well throughout the pregnancy last time around. They do of course not let me haves a natural birth and take the baby early as the biggest risk is at the end of the pregnancy. I guess also that because so much of my days are not that good, I simply refuse to let the sle hinder me from at least having the 3 kiddies I always wanted. Sorry everyone for the sidetracking. Lol
Baby dust to all. Xxxx


----------



## mrsmax

?
[COLOR="Red" said:

> Springy[/COLOR] - if this doesn't work out I am actually investing in a prune farm. Anyone want to join me?! xxx
> Katrus and Wishing - how're your sticky beans? xxxxx
> love to all x

:rofl: Just a little hint - you have to get the right quality prune juice. Dh got the supermarket brand first time - did nothing. Then bought thegod stuff and boy did it work. 

Hows the TWW going hon?


----------



## Reb S

Gosh Bambine - I do admire you. I had the joints thing for 3 months and it was crippling. I was very lucky - with drug-induced (blooming minocycline for acne!) there is no actual damage to joints so after steroids and a few months I was fine. Dealing with it every day is very admirable and your fight to have the kids you want even more so. Huge luck to you xxx
MrsMax - yep, it's gotta be the good stuff! I seem to be over the worst now so I allowed OH to have a slurp yesterday. Suffice it to say he was lifting the duvet this morning hee hee!!! x Love to your little two x


----------



## mrsmax

Bambine - just read your post. Am I right in thinking they forced you to defrost uour frosties cause they passed a law to say you werent allowed them anymore? That must have been traumatic :hug:


----------



## Ratmagirl

Morning! Welcome new ladies - lots of luck to you xxx

Wow Bambine - you've been through so much ((hugs))

Springy - good luck for today

AFM - just had my first and only scan:

Here are my follicle stats: 

Right ovary: 
1 x 19mm 
2 x 17mm 
1 x 16mm 
1 x 15mm 
1 x 14mm 
1 x 13mm 
2 x 8mm 
Plus some other hidden! 

Left ovary: 
1 x 19mm 
1 x 17mm 
1 x 15mm 
2 x 14mm 
2 x 13mm 
1 x 12mm 
1 x 7mm 
Plus some other smaller hidden 

Don't have lining measurements but she said it was fine.

So ER for me Monday morning!!

Trigger tomorrow evening whoop whopp whoop!!! Xxxx


----------



## Lisa84

Wow i'm no expert but that looks like a good response :) xx


----------



## lochbride

:happydance: Just got the nerve to call the embryologist and out of the 11 eggs retrieved, 7 were suitable for icsi and guess how many fertilised? Yup SEVEN! I was so pleased I just hung up in tears and forgot to ask any questions! Once I told a v. happy DH sitting at his work, I called them back and found out that all 7 are still at single cell stage but that we are scheduled for 2 to be transferred back tomorrow morning. Don't know much about cell division and timescales but I have everything crossed.

The NHS will only freeze super amazing grade embryos so I'm not nec. holding out any hope for that - just hope they keep dividing and growing today ready to come back to me tomorrow. I'm in shock, my acupuncturist told me to live from one stage at a time to avoid going completely mad and she was right, next step is transfer then just one day at a time I think. 

Sorry to write such a massive post I'm just really excited and sitting on my own at home! :happydance:

Springy - today is the day! How did you get on for retrieval? Sending you mega love Mrs :)

Hope everyone else is super dooper xx


----------



## Lisa84

Fab news Loch :thumbup:

Do you not get the option to go to day 5 on the NHS? xxx


----------



## lochbride

No, they haven't given us that option - just that we are going back on Sat, so is that 2 day transfer? Retrieval - Thurs and transfer - Sat. Did they give you the option? My lot are pretty strict - maybe a Scottish/ English difference or just different depending on the clinic?


----------



## mrsmax

loch :happydance: that is wonderful news. My clinic just does 2 day transfer as well (NHS but I am paying). It is strange, but Ive heard good success rates from it. Fingers cross your lovely embies divide over night :hugs:


----------



## Ratmagirl

Well done Lochy - fab news!!

I'm NHS and hopefully going for a 5 DT.

Thanks Lisa - I think at slight risk of OHSS but just have to keep drinking. I always thought I might respond well! No wonder I feel bloated!!!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Ladies can I ask a possible dumb question - do I have to stim tomorrow if I'm doing my trigger in the eve? I know I have to take my nasal spray as normal tomorrow. I don't think I have any stimms left? It should say it in my instructions - feeling a bit brain foggy!!! LOL xxxx


----------



## mrsmax

I didnt stim on the day of the trigger - just the down reg drugs and trigger. Congrats on lots of lovely follies :) What clinic are you at? You at Bath?


----------



## Ratmagirl

Yep Bath MM - okay I don't think I do as I made the nurse do my last stimm this morning hehehe

Only allowed to have 1 emby put back - hopefully I'll have one!!!

Good luck for your ET MM and Lochy!! Xxx


----------



## lochbride

Ratma, I think I just stimmed up to the day before trigger - it was only last week, how do I not remember! Can you phone the nurse and find out? When will your retrieval be? Monday? How exciting, fingers crossed for you.

I have finally joined prune club! :( Feeling really blocked up and have had some EWCM with blood this morning - hoping this is normal. Can't track any prune juice so went for some actual prunage. :D
 



Attached Files:







prunes.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bambine

Yes mrs max - they put a deadline - use the. Before so and so date last year or they will be destroyed and trust me it was beyond upsetting as I then also got a bfn with none left and had to start over. Can you believe that they changed the law back again three months ago so now we can store embryos again. That living in a kingdom for you.

Just received the phone call for the quantitive blood test which was neg - devastated -numb and not sure I can do this again. The retrieval is really painful for me as my overies are sort of hanging loose in there and the doc basically has to stab at them to nip the eggs off it sawful. Well, I deal with need lies and docs all the time , I will wait and speak the the hubby tomorrow as he is away.
reb. Thank you . In addition to the joints its the dreaded flu like feeling and breathing probes, the best way to describe it is the explanation called the spoon theory. There is one there by a so called high maitinence spoon as she call herself and it is hilarious.

Anyway, I will follow you ladies on your quests , lots of baby dust to you all.
Lillyxxx
Lillyxx


----------



## katrus78

Wooah, so much going on.

Springy, good luck to you, what a big day!

Loch, congrats, with all 7 fertilized, its a very good sign that everything will be perfect! 

Ratma, great follies! I had way less. Also, I think everything will be ok with such follies!

Bambine, (hugs). The law about frozen embies shocked me, how some religious people feel they have the right to tell whether embies live or die. You are such a strong woman. I really hope you will be blessed with another child despite this awful bfn. 

It's so strange how clinics around the world have such different believes. Mine almost always tries to push to day 5 transfers. Thir rule is pretty much if you get 5 or more, you are getting a day 5 transfer. If less - than day 3. But in general, they believe that if the embies did not survive to day 5, than they would have not survived in a womb either. Which I disagree with. There are still many arguments about that.


----------



## Ratmagirl

I'm so sorry Bambine ((hugs)) I hope you can find the strength inside to try again. Thanks for all the support you have given us xxx

Thanks Lochy - I just looked in the bag with the trigger and there's another days worth of stimms in there, so I phoned to check, and yes one last day of stimming tomorrow, then HCG in the evening so 2 injs tomorrow :( hopefully it'll be worth it!!


----------



## 42andready

Hi there!

Reb S: thanks for your welcome and great to hear from you. Looks like us two, old biddies are in the 2ww. What are you getting up to to keep yourself busy?

Springy: I'm at Tom Hannam's clinic at Bay/Elm. How about you? As for testing early, do you mean peeing on a stick? My hubby doesn't want me to do it (he's so logical!) but if I do I'll wait until a week today or so. 

babyhopes13: good luck with your first scan today. Let us know how it went.

Ratmagirl: wow, that's quite a set of follicles. Nice job! All the best for your ER on Monday. Is it common practice in the UK to have patients asleep for the ER? Re: the bloating, don't forget to up your salt intake, too. If you have water alone then you're at risk of bloating more. Go have some fish and chips with lots of salt and vinegar! Also, re: your question, when I triggered I also took a big shot of stim as well, as prescribed by my RE. Apparently that big shot of stim helped the eggs develop over the 36 hours between trigger and ER. You might want to ask just to be safe.

lochbride: congrats on your 7 fertilized--fantastic! Are you in Scotland? I ask because I'm from Glasgow originally and most of my family is still there. In fact, one of my cousins is a Gyne at the Royal Infirmary. My cousin underwent IVF last year, in Glasgow. All went well so hopefully the same for you.

katrus78: my clinic here in Toronto is like yours. If you have enough embryos then you're going to five days, but if you've got a few then they won't chance it and will do the ET at day 3. I think it also depends on the embryo quality, too.

On this end, I'm on day 5 of the 2ww and keeping busy to keep my mind off it. Mind you, since 24 hours post-ET, I've been having these really mild cramps that are similar to the ones that herald an oncoming bitchy/witchy. For the first day or so that they happened I kept expecting one to arrive but it never did. Also, my boobs are so enlarged that they've become shiny. They were really achy for the first couple of days post-ET but that's subsided a bit. Finally, I've started getting some spots on my chin. Hopefully that's due to swaths of progesterone being produced by my excited ovaries! 

All the best ladies and looking forward to reading your updates.


----------



## Lisa84

lochbride said:


> No, they haven't given us that option - just that we are going back on Sat, so is that 2 day transfer? Retrieval - Thurs and transfer - Sat. Did they give you the option? My lot are pretty strict - maybe a Scottish/ English difference or just different depending on the clinic?

Our clinic do satellite IVF with CARE Manchester so i get my NHS free funding to day 3 and then have to pay £385 if i want to go to day 5 which we will be fully prepared to do given the choice.

It is strange the differences between clinics xxx


----------



## Springy

will be short ... 12 eggs retrieved, I am ok with that ... wanted a few more but 12 will have to do! Retrieval was easy. I didnt feel anything. Now just off to eat some lunch. Write more later after I've napped the drugs off.


----------



## lochbride

Springy said:


> will be short ... 12 eggs retrieved, I am ok with that ... wanted a few more but 12 will have to do! Retrieval was easy. I didnt feel anything. Now just off to eat some lunch. Write more later after I've napped the drugs off.

12 is a good number Springy - well done :D enjoy the snoozing and will hear more when you are back with us :)


----------



## katrus78

Wow, 12 is awesome, Springy. Now can't wait for the fertilization report tomorrow!!!!!! Things are moving so fast :)

Ratma, you are next! Eggciting!!!

Let's all send our best vibes to MM's embabies!!!! Grow, little winners, grow!!!!

Reb, how is it hanging, darling? Any symtoms? When do you test oficially and unoficially?

AFM, I am just hanging nervousely at work waiting for my HCG result. It's only a few hours away now. I wonder if you can tell by the HCG level this early if it's one or two. I've seen high levels with a singleton, and low levels with multiples... Just wonder though...


----------



## Ratmagirl

Eggtastic Springster - 12 is ace!! Lots of fertilising vibes across to you xxx

Sending lots of growing, multiplying and burying vibes to you MM

I'm feeling really positive :D :D :D

Did your spotting come to anything Kat? Xxx


----------



## katrus78

Ratma, thank god, the spotting stopped yesterday, and nothing there today. So I will dismiss it for implantation spotting :)


----------



## Reb S

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Bambine, I'm so sorry. I guess you used a lot of spoons doing IVF, but maybe given some time, you'll find you have a few in reserve. I'm so glad you have your lovely family to look after you as you recover from the disappointment.xxx
Springy - great news - believe it or not, less eggs is good - the quality is usually better. Here's to good news tomorrow xxx
AFM - no symptoms at all...urk.


----------



## katrus78

Reb, believe it or not, I still have no symptoms, and before I poased the first time, I after a couple of days after transfer it was like a dream to me, like I could barely believe they put the embies inside me. I thought I'd def feel something, but still nothing!


----------



## Bambine

Reb thank you once again, still dazed aboutmthe result and still so nauseus it is ridiculous. So you read the spoon theory - !! I will be haunting the thread to see how you go. My fingers are crossed for you - do you have any children from before? Lillyxxxx


----------



## katrus78

So, I just got my results. HCG level was 288, and progesteron 39 (don't know the average, or what it means, but that's that). Also, they made two more appointments for me for HCG and P4 for Monday and Wednesday next week, just to make sure HCG is growing. And May 02 is the date for my first u/s.


----------



## mrsmax

Springy - 12 is supposed to be the perfect number balancing quality with quantity and less risk of OHSS. So glad retrieval went well. Cant believe so many of us so close together :hug:

I went for acupunture today and then food shopping with hubby and then popped in to see a dh's family as there was a family birthday. Felt v stressed as dont like MIL and was scared they would ask about th procedure. I didnt know she would be there. Not exactly bedrest but clinic said to carry on as normal. Rested all morning and resting again today. Nearly crashed the car though so that was abit stressful :rofl:


----------



## Reb S

Hmmm, Katrus - I know EXACTLY what those averages should be...your HCG is perfect; your progesterone is quite high......oooh could be twinnies! x


----------



## Reb S

Bambine - sadly no, OH and I met late in life, started trying after a year and then ran splat bang into BFN's. But we do have a fur baby and he is gorgeous! (My avatar, now MUCH bigger!) I also drool over my friends' babies, which I can now do, having forgiven the world in general for being so mean as to deny me Mummyhood...fingers crossed for Prune and Raisin. 
I do hope you feel better soon, both in yourself and your heart. Cuddle your kiddies and OH and get lots of love x


----------



## Gwynth

Bambine: I am so sorry and also dismayed with the laws on frozen embryos. I am sending good thoughts your way that you will get your third baby...

Lochy: Congrats on the 7 fertilized eggs! 

Ratma: Good luck on the retrieval!

Katrus: Congratulations! I am so happy that the spotting stops!

I am waiting for the results of my blood test. I used a home test and tested positive, but i am nervous it won't be confirmed by the blood test...

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Reb S

Gwyneth - CONGRATS!!!! and fingers crossed for that blood test xxx


----------



## katrus78

Gwinth, of course it will be confirmed!!!!!! I am sure of it!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrsmax

Gwynth - that is GREAT!!! :happydance: when is your blood test?


----------



## Lisa84

Gwyth congratulations :wohoo:

Great new on the hcg Katrus :happydance: xxx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Congratulations Gwynth!!!

And excellent bloods katrus!!

Hope you're okay bambine

Huge everything x'd for you Rebs xxx


----------



## Springy

Congrats Gwyn! 

Katrus with a beta that high it has to be twinkies!

42 - I am at Hannam too!!! I was with Dr. Redmond though but loved the experience of Hannam. Very happy I made the move there. Its so nice to have a Hannam buddy! Killer that our betas aren't till 14days post transfer! I have heard that Hannam won't grade your embryos, is that true? Did you get frosties? 

Ratma - sorry if I missed it but did your scan go well today?

Reb - how are you feeling?

Bambine :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

:thumbup: feeling good, the sun is shining, it's Saturday x
Hope all are well x


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hi all

Hope you're all good?

Can I have a rant please. The flipping nurse went and threw all of my spare solutions away yesterday so I've just gone to do my final stimm inj and can't bloody do it!!!!!!

Wonder if it will matter missing this last one? I've enough follies already? I've left a message on their answerphone so hopefully they'll get back to me today!!

Another bloody mistake grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hi all

Hope you're all good?

Can I have a rant please. The flipping nurse went and threw all of my spare solutions away yesterday so I've just gone to do my final stimm inj and can't bloody do it!!!!!!

Wonder if it will matter missing this last one? I've enough follies already? I've left a message on their answerphone so hopefully they'll get back to me today!!

Another bloody mistake grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mrsmax

Ratma - that is sooooo annoying. Do they have an emergency number you can call? I dont think it will matter though as you have some fab follies already, but definietly :growlmad:


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: 42andready. Welcome to our lovely thread. I have been having mild crmps since trasnfer, but I guess that is where they were poking around during EC...


----------



## zeusnpickle

Hi Ratmagirl,

I am also on Menopur and in Bristol so if you would like me to meet you somewhere with a solution, let me know as I have spares. I am assuming you still have the powders.


----------



## Lisa84

Aww zenus thats lovely. Dunno whether its the drugs but i just got all teary eyed thinking how amazing it is that something like this connects ppl. Soppy cow haha xx


----------



## zeusnpickle

I should really introduce myself, have been reading this thread for a while but never got round to posting.

We've been trying for 3 years, unexplained, on Day 4 of stims for 1st IVF with scan next Weds. So far not finding it too bad just very tired and getting a bit bloated. 

It really helps knowing that we're not alone going through all this.


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: zeusnpickle.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hi, I'm back - had to drive up there!

Zeus - awwww thank you so much! And welcome and huge good luck too btw!!

Thanks for the offer - I had to drive up there and luckily it was open as they were doing an ET!! The embyologist sorted me out, however she was quite angry at the nurse for not checking with me and has suggested I complain as they might not have been there today and I wouldve been stuck!!

If I was self funding I would kick up but I still will make a comment to make them aware of what they did to prevent it happening to someone else!

Thanks Lisa for the suggestion too xxx


Zues - how are you getting on in Bristol? My friend on another forum is going there for unexpained too. What other things have they tried for you?

Hope everyones doing okay? Xxxxx


----------



## mrsmax

Welcome back Ratma - glad you found a solution - but sheesh!! what a stress


----------



## zeusnpickle

Ratmagirl - I know how paranoid I am about doing everything right and know how I'd feel if that happened to me. I'm just glad they were there today for you.

I am getting on ok at Bristol, its all been a lot quicker than I expected. They did a laposcopy and dye and then did an hsg which showed everything was ok. They then gave us the option to do IUI but said that our best chance was IVF and recommended we skipped IUI and went straight for IVF so we did and here we are. I feel so much better now I feel we are doing something, the two and a half years TTC was sending me slightly mad!

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Reb S

Welcome Zeus - what a nice way to start off in the thread, with a solution to an SOS! 
Ratma - glad you found a solution and give 'em hell - cos someone else on the NHS will run into the same problem and it's worse if they f..k up if the taxpayer is paying for it, I think! They should treat everybody the same. 
Morning all. Suffering with the 2WW, glad to be going away for a few days tomorrow so I will just come back for the test on Thurs. xx


----------



## Springy

Hi Zeusnpickle :hi: Welcome to our fantastic thread!!! GREAT group of ladies on here :) You'll feel welcome in no time and I'm sure we'll make you laugh too :haha:

Ratma - glad you got the solution! When are you triggering?

Reb - how are you feeling?

Katrus has the BFP sunk in yet?! I'm still thinking two!!

Lisa - this forum is amazing for meeting people. I have become VERY close with a couple of girls in the US and one actually flew up to Toronto to meet my husband and I. Sucks that we go through this but if I can make new friends through this process it will all be worth it.

MrsMax - I think cramping is totally normal after all we have been through!

AFM ... feeling pretty good today. Just minor cramping and walking quickly hurts a bit so I am moving a bit slower than normal but overall pretty good considering what I had done yesterday :thumbup: now just waiting on the fertilization report ... tick tock, tick tock ... I want the phone to ring so dam badly!!! I was prepared that it would probably be the afternoon.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Huge hugs Springy, Reb and MrsMax xxx

Zeus - thank you so much again for coming to my SOS. If the clinic wernt doing an ET on someone today they wouldn't've been there!!! I think I wouldve seriously have taken you up on your offer! Are you on NHS or private? Whens your next scan? Eggciting!!

I'm glad you've come through to this thread - the ladies are wonderful support. Also, am glad you got to choose what treatment you wanted next. Huge good luck the ivf works for you first time xxx

Yes Springy I'm triggering tonight - my follicle measurements are a couple of pages back. I feel soooooooo full at the moment - can't wait for EC!!!

Did anyone elses boobs feel really tender before trigger? I feel pg already - how ironic!!

Yes Reb - bloody slap dash NHS, although I don't think being NHS has anything to do with slapdash nurse not leaving me with any solutions!! Hope your time away helps keep you sane during 2ww.

Hope you get a phonecall soon Springy!!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Ps thanks 42andready for your fish and chip rec - I shall take your advice tonight I think hehehehehe. Good luck for your cycle - my friend went to live near Toronto and she loves it out there!

Springy my follicle stats are on page 54 btw xxx


----------



## mrsmax

springy - can you bake a cake or watch a good film to make the time go quicker? :hug:


----------



## Springy

Must have missed that yesterday in my drowsy state :dohh:

Those look VERY similar to my measurements!! I think it will be an AWESOME retrieval for you!!!! 

OMG will the phone ring already?!?!?! I am dying to know what is going on with my embryo's!!!!


----------



## Springy

Oh and Ratma .... my boobs were KILLING me up to retrieval! They seem to be ok today but between Monday and Friday they were ACHING and they were so full and swollen!!!!


----------



## 42andready

Happy Saturday everyone,

Springy: congrats on your retrieval-o'-a-dozen! That's great. Hope you had a great snooze. &#8230;and that's crazy that you're with Hannam as well! I've probably seen you in the waiting room, then. Hannam is just fantastic. I had gone to two other clinics (Anthony Auyeung on Madison and TCART) before being referred to Hannam. I had not so great experiences at the other two and reckoned, well, if we're going to go the IVF route then it's be great to go somewhere where you feel comfy. The minute I sat down with Tom Hannam I felt that whereas I was nowhere close to feeling that with the other two. As for the betas, I just sent a note to our IVF nurse, Mel, and asked her if they ever do a day-10 test. As for the embryos, they do grade them. Well, I should say we underwent our retrieval two Wednesdays ago and they phoned us each day with a progress report. On the Saturday the nurse who called gave us quite a detailed report including the embryo grade. (We had 5 fertilized and on the Saturday, the final report day (as they ET was scheduled for Monday) we had 5 excellent embryos (grades 1 or 2).) So yes, they do definitely grade them. During the ET Hannam talking to us about how the 5 did and he noted that 4 were excellent and developed into blastocysts. Yep, we have one frosty as we transferred 3 and kept the one. I was thinking about it at Starbucks this morning: although the fifth didn't develop into a blastocyst, I wonder if it would have had they incubated it for another day. Re: the fert report, last weekend they called me at around 2pm. I was going mental! Anyway, overall, great to have a Hannam buddy here!

katrus78: that's fantastic re: your hCG result! Well done! All the best for some good doubling over the next couple of days.

Reb S: I'm with you on the fur babies: we have two Siamese brothers (named Stopit and Getoff) who are now 12. It's amazing to see how well they get on. My hubby noted a few weeks ago that, given their age, we might consider taking on two more. So we plonked and put our deposit on another set of Siamese brothers who will be born around May 1st. I'm so attached to my two furry bros that I can't imagine what it'd be like with some human sprigs!

Gwynth: good luck with your blood test results. That positive home test bodes well.

Ratmagirl: glad you managed to have all that sorted out. Egads! As for the boobs, holy crap! Mine started growing during the stimms and now they're humungous. In fact, a few days a go I noticed that the skin's so taut it's shiny. I look like I've newly had a boob job. Thankfully the aching has decreased a wee bit. As for your friend who moved over here, do you know where she is exactly?

mrsmax: thanks for the welcome. Great to find a chilled group of ladies all in the trenches together. :)

On this end, there has to be a good set of ideas for slogging through the 2ww. Thankfully I've got lots on the go so during the work week I'm up to the eyes and barely have a chance to think about things, but the weekends are decidedly different. I'm coming up with all sorts of home projects and aiming to tackle my to-do list but there has to be something else we can come up with! Symptom-wise, I had these teeny wee twangy cramp things that started 24 hours after the transfer. That lasted, on and off, for about 3 days. It's gone now. All I'm left with is the achy boobages. Hopefully that's a good sign that there was some mega-burrowing going on!

Have a great Saturday, all!


----------



## 42andready

Springy: do you have AngryBirds on your phone? Or WordFeud? If not, download either and that might help take your mind off today's impending phone call! (If you're on WordFeud, invite me to a game--I'm Dr.K. We'll keep each other occupied!) Good vibes being sent down the street to Hannam's place for you!

K


----------



## 42andready

Hey ladies, sorry, but this is a bit of a test post to see if my signature actually appears. Sorry to be a pain in the bum, but minimally you can see my background, if it does...!


----------



## lochbride

Wow, lots going on and glad to hear things going well (disaster averted Ratma!). Welcome new people, this is a lovely thread - full of lovely ladies :) I've actually nearly lost track of where we're at - should we repost our dates? Think there's a few of us in the 2WW now... 

Springy, had your call yet? Come on clinic! 

I'm now officially in the 2WW with 2 x 4 cell embryos onboard. Couldn't believe it was happening watching on the ultrasound as two little specks of light flew into my uterus, seriously amazing stuff! Short post, hope everyone's good, sending you love and light xxx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Wow Lochy - congrats!!

Yes we need a new list - I can't remember everyone with my cotton wool brain LOL

42 - my friends in Orangville - don't know where the heckedy peck that is? She works for toronto cat rescue. She met a guy on the internet and moved out there to be with him!!

LOL @ the booby pain stories, am glad its normal. I'd love an increase please hehehehe

Come on phone - ring for Springy!!!

I'm off to the ILs later so I'm taking my trigger with me, can't take any chances after this morning! Hopefully I'll bring it back home with me to do, but just incase any other disaster strikes today it'll be in my handbag ready!

MM how are you faring today? Hope you're putting your feet up!!

Lots of egg growing, emby growing/sticking vibes to everyone xxxx


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone... sorry been MIA for a while. :hi: This week has not stopped and everytime I think I have a minute to catch up I have to go do something....:growlmad:

I cant believe how fast this thread is growing I am totally and utterly loosing track... Ive had to write it all down just to know who's who's:rofl:

Mrs Max - I had the same twinges and cramps after transfer so fingers crossed... when is your OTD... Your right a list would be good to keep track... Have you not been tempted to test yet... I am a complete addict, cant stop myself poas :wacko:

Lochbride - Congratulations on being PUPO with twins... may the 2ww go by super duper fast. How did you feel leaving the clinic... its such a sureal feeling knowing there are potential babies in there. x

Springy - You got a fantastic number of eggs, I only had 10 and 7 fertilised so you should have a good number, my fingers are crossed for you. cant wait to hear. xxxx

Ratmagirl- what a nightmare with the drugs... typical NHS bloody useless at times.... glad it was all sorted although looking at your measurements you probably didnt need it anyway as the trigger makes them grow a littel too. I could not walk fast at all even now if I over do it I can feel the stretching and twinging down below. Cant wait to here about the fert report. xx

Katrus - WOW HCG results are awesome... cant wait to hear what they are on Monday and Wednesday, and a scan on the 2nd May.... that would make you about 6 weeks.... In scotland they dont do scan till 7 weeks so I have to wait ages and I dont even get a blood test... I think that is why I have resorted to peeing on at least 2 sticks a day just to see if the lines are getting darker.... They are which is good, I did a digital one this morning but was up in the night desperate for a pee so it wasnt held as long as I would have hoped but still showed the 1-2 weeks..... pic below. 

Reb s - Have a fantastic break, try to take your mind of things, relax and just think when you come back you will know. xxx fingers crossed for you. :hugs:

And so many new people..

bambine - I am so sorry it was not the news you had hoped :hugs: I cant imagine how you feel but you are a strong woman and just need to give yourself a little time. xxx

Gwnyth - Congratulations :happydance::happydance: Our 3rd :bfp: of the thread.... has it sunk in yet... It definately hasnt for me. I keep looking at the pink lines and thinking WOW thats my baby doing that. So when is your due date. x

42 and ready - :hi: so your day 6 into your 2ww, I know you have probably said in a previous thread but was it a 2/3 or 5 day transfer and are you going to test early. xx You sound like you have some good symptoms. x

Lisa 84 and Zeusnpickle HI this is a great thread but keeping up is now gettin pretty hard :winkwink::hi::hi:

Well this week at work has been really good, cant stop smiling... everyone in my office is so happy for me which makes me feel even better. I was nervous to get past yesterday because that was me 4 weeks and when I would normally get AF... thankfully its been and gone and now Im still worried about stopping the progesterone on Wed because alot of other US and english clinics keep you on it but the scottish ones dont, not even the private clinics, the dr said that the fetus will produce more than enough and there is no evidence that it is any benefit... but would have been nice to have that comfort blanket if you know what I mean but cant do anything about it so just going to pray everything is OK.

Im sorry if I have forgotten anybody and I feel really close to you all, what an amazing journey we are all on and one nobody else in my life understands, each and everyone of you is amazing and strong. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

On a funny note this is my husbands first experience of a pregnancy and I have been fallin asleep on the couch really early every night and last night he laughed at me and I said..... are you remembering I am pregnant... I might even need to start having naps through the day.... Needless to say he was totally shocked so I promptly went onto Amazon and bought him the blokes guide to pregnancy :rofl::rofl::rofl: He better bloody read it. xx

Well of out again, happy saturday everyone and just wanted to share my pic below seeing as I dont get a beta. xxx
 



Attached Files:







P1040823 [800x600].jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mrsmax

yay lochbride - that is great. I forgot to looki at the screen at my transfer - I was busy trying to feel calm!! Must have been amazing. I did see big pics of my embies though, which was awesome. They are emailing the to me this week :happy:


----------



## mrsmax

wishing - we posted at the same time. I only had my transfer on Thursday so would be too early for me - esp as was a 2day transfer. Honestly, I dont hold out much hope as the quality of my embies wasnt great - but I am going to fucus on chilling and getting free sick time from work :)

Sooo pleased it is going well for you. I wish we had betas in the UK - it does seems as if the US is much further ahead than us with IVF. However, those are good lines. What is the actual date of your scan? And when is you EDD? :hugs:


----------



## wishingalways

I wont get my scan date until I phone on Wed and my odd i think will be december 27th for 1 and dec 5th for 2. eeekkk cant wait to find out. I have been feeling sick for a couple of days now and sore boobs so all is looking good. xx


----------



## mrsmax

wishing :happydance: a Christmas baby.


----------



## Ratmagirl

So so chuffed for you Wishing!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Springy

42 - I was with ISIS in Mississauga before and when it got to the IVF stage we wanted to somewhere where we were TOTALLY comfrotable and like you the first time we walked into Hannam we were much happier. We originally wanted to see Tom but got in sooner to see Dr. Redmond. We were told to meet with her and if we weren't happy then we could see Dr. Hannam thereby by passing the long wait list. Well we met with her and we really liked her! She is fantastic and so is all the staff at Hannam - excpet the one lady doing bloodwork who I don't particularly like as I have major needle fear so I like to lie down and she seemed to make a big deal of that everyday and she also bruised me ... but oh well small price to pay ;)

What is WordFued? Is that like scrabble? I'll down load the ap today and look for you! 

still no call ... tick tock tick tock .... just hoping we have 9 or 10!!


----------



## 42andready

Good afternoon lassies!

lochbride: well done on entering the 2ww and welcome! That's fantastic that you got to actually see the embryos on U/S. For us, our doc warned us that we'd just see a big swoosh o' bubbles--and we did.

Ratmagirl: yep, I know where Orangeville--it's north of downtown Toronto. All the best for your boobage increase! All the best with this eve's trigger at the in-laws. Relatedly, when it came time to give myself the first two jags I took them with me to the ILs. I was terrified but reckoned, if I bring them there then I can't exactly hole myself in the loo for hours humming and hawing about giving the first one. After giving the first jag my knees were knocking but all was good when I realized it was no big deal. (And this is coming from an ex-needlephobe--more on that later!) All the best!

wishingalways: for me, it was a day 5 transfer. Our clinic transfers at day 3 if the embryo number is small and we went into it with five ICSI-ed embryos that seemed to be doing fine at day 3, so they kept 'em cooking. As for testing early, given you who's become a POAS-holic, I might just give you some company next week! We'll see. My hubbo is quite the Vulcan-like logician and he reckons it's a bad idea. Of course, technically, I agree with him but emotionally, well! I agree with you on the sleep. I've always been a night hawk and this past week I've been going to bed at 9 and 10pm. Like, wot?! It's really odd. Good going on the blokes guide to pregnancy. Is that what it's actually called? I'll look that up and snag a copy.

mrsmax: hopefully your wee ones are sticking in nicely. As for betas, what do you mean you don't have them in the UK? What is used instead? POAS only???

Springy: I hope you're getting the big call as I type this! In the meantime, it's great that you were mega-comfy with Hannam. I'll tell you, the first guy we went to (Auyeung) was a bit creepy and egomaniacal and he had to show his U/S staff how to do a transvag which didn't really warm the cockles! Next was TCART which reminds me a lot of a factory. However, the one doc there who we had for our one and only IUI was lovely. The problem was, he had a fellow from Israel following him around, trying to learn the ER ropes. The main doc left the room to snag my hubbo's guys for the IUI and left me with the feet up in the stirrups and the fellow. What does the fellow do with me lying there? Whips out his BlackBerry and starts texting. I was, like, ummmmm, hellooooo?! I should have said something, but didn't and never returned. It was a friend of mine from med school who worked with Hannam (and was offered a job there) and she highly recommended him. She, in fact, used his services for her two (successful) IUIs. I've heard Redmond is great and I only saw her for my SHG. (In fact, it was Apr. 29th last year and I kept my mind off it by watching the royal wedding live on my iPhone while in the U/S suite!) How long was the waitlist for Hannam? I was super-hesitant to do IVF (although I knew that was our only recourse) as I had a major needle phobia, so I waited for a few months to see him, without any bother. Regarding the bloodwork ladies there is Marlene and Darlene. Marlene is the one with the shorter hair and she's more experienced. She can get almost any vein. If you talk to them they're really quite nice when they get to know you. (Can you imagine having to take blood from ~80 people a day?!! Gah!!) Did Hannam ever refer you for needle counselling? He did for me and they have someone who does it up on the 18th floor. Two sessions and I went from a 9/10 on the fear scale to 2/10. I'd recommend it. I mean, I still don't like needles, but I'm now not ready to flee the premises if anyone comes near me with one! Okay, now that this has diverted your attention for a wee bit, I hope the phone rings! 

On this end, I was thinking about due dates if an IVF cycle works. Technically, wouldn't it be 38 weeks from the transfer date? Normally, when we calculate a due date in hospitals (I'm a medic) we go 40 weeks from the day of the last period. So, following that ovulation occurs 14 days after the LMP, and the triggered ovulation is around that, too, then the due date should be ~38 weeks from the transfer or maybe a wee bit less. So, for us, we had our transfer on Apr. 16th, which would mean that the due date for us should be around Jan. 2 2013. Almost a Hogmanay baby!!!

Have a great Saturday eve, everyone and great lots of baby dust showering over all of you!


----------



## lochbride

Oh Springy, I hope those peeps at the clinic call soon. 
Wishing - a Christmas baby :happydance: Loving the pic!
MrsM - you get a photo! That's so cool. I didn't even know we'd see anything so it was a lovely plus. Keep the faith :D
Good luck for your trigger Ratma!

Can't remember what's supposed to be on these lists so please feel free to correct, amend or add to - guess the test date might be the thing to include? We already have a couple of confirmed BFP's!! 

Lochbride (32, DH 32)
TTC 3 years 4 months
ICSI #1 
Trigger: 17th April
ER: 19th April
ET: 21st April - 2TD, 2 x embies 
Blood test 4th May


----------



## Springy

Got the call ladies!!! 11 of our 12 eggs have fertilized!!!! DH and I are over the moon thrilled!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lochbride

Fab news :D:D:D Woo!


----------



## Springy

Ratma - good luck with the trigger!!!!


----------



## Lisa84

Fantastic news Springy :happydance: Have u done IVF or ICSI? xx


----------



## Springy

Lisa84 said:


> Fantastic news Springy :happydance: Have u done IVF or ICSI? xx

Given we were unexplained with a "slight" morphology issue, nothing that should explain 2 1/2 years of infertility, we opted to do 100% ICSI on the eggs. I didn't ask if the 12th egg was not mature or if it failed to fertilize. I could not believe she said 11 and I was starting to cry so I didn't care at that point!!! LOL


----------



## Ratmagirl

YAY go Springys embies!!! That's fabby news lovely - muchus chuffus!!! :D

Trigger and sniffers DONE - yeah yeah yeah no more druggies for moi, except the vadge pellets LOLOLOLOL xxxx

I feel like I could literally pop now!!!!


----------



## Lisa84

Thats why i asked hun because im so worried that if we opt for IVF then our fertilisation is goin to be low. OH has grade A spermies but its still a worry :shrug: xx


----------



## Springy

Lisa84 said:


> Thats why i asked hun because im so worried that if we opt for IVF then our fertilisation is goin to be low. OH has grade A spermies but its still a worry :shrug: xx

Do you have the option of doing 50:50 ICSI? Where they split the eggs and do conventional IVF with half of them and ICSI with the others?

That was what our original plan was but as IVF got closer we just decided we didn't care if fertilization was our issue we just wanted a baby out of it. In the grand scheme of IVF the $1500 to add on ICSI seemed like a small price to pay should we have to do this all over again.


----------



## Lisa84

We havent really even been given ICSI as an option yet because its NHS funded but im guessing for a fee it could be added. I just want to rule out the uncertainty iykwim 
All i hear on here is ICSI and not much IVF :shrug: anyone doing IVF? xx


----------



## Ratmagirl

I'm sure if your OHs sperms are grade A then it'll be fine Lise. The stats for cycles working are roughly the same for ICSI and IVF.

My OH SA's were really poor, roughly 2million/ml when it should be at least 10 times that!

Try not to worry chicky ((hugs)) xxx


----------



## wishingalways

Hi lisa, my dh sperm were really good but I too was worried, they told me on the day of egg collection that they get the sperm sample clean it and condense it. If they feel there is not enough at that point they would do icsi but if there was they would go ivf. If it was borderline they would do 50/50. all ours were ivf and we had a 70% fertilisation. X. X x try not to worry it sounds like you will be fine with ivf. X


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks for the reassurance that has really eased my worries. Im glad the assess it on how the swimmers are looking. Im sure we will be fine its just a small anxiety that i had but im feeling good about it now.... Thanks xx


----------



## Reb S

Great news re Springy fertilization! yippee.
Hope all are well. I am feeling very unpregnant...urk. Keep checking my panties each time I pee, but no signs of AF yet...fingers crossed x
Lisa - we were borderline ICSI but they did IVF as they feel it is less invasive. We didn't get a great fertilization rate, but that's my eggies...if the sample isn't great, they'll do ICSI


----------



## katrus78

Omg, go little *Springsters*, go!
I am so happy for you! You will see, you will be preggo in no time!!

Reb, I still don't feel even a tiny bit pregnant. No symptoms whatsoever. I am planning to poas on a digi tomorrow morning, just to reassure myself. 

Wishing, happy to hear you are doing well my estimated due date is Dec 28, not sure why yours is one day earlier. How did you calculate? I though we conceived the same day?

Ratma, can't believe you are so close! Monday is right around the corner!


----------



## Springy

Here is a good site to calculator for your due dates:

https://www.ivf.ca/duedate.php

Thanks for all the encouragement ladies! Just hoping we don't loose too many as the days go by!

Katrus - I"m glad to hear you say you don't feel pregnant as I hear people report on this site all the time all these symptoms yet my sister and my best friend NEVER had any symptoms so its reassuring to hear that nothing can be a symptom :haha:

Ratma - Enjoy your shot free day tomorrow!!!!!!

Reb - NO giving up yet PMA only!!!


----------



## katrus78

Wow, thanks, Springy! Excellent site! And I guess wishing's date is correct, it's Dec 27th and Dec 05 for twins. Thank you!


----------



## Gwynth

I am preggars! I am totally shocked and don't quite believe it...I get another blood test tomorrow and then see my fertility doctor on May 3rd.

Lochy: Congrats on the transfer! It is cool to see it go in :)

Wishing: Congrats on your pregnancy as well! I'm not quite sure when the due date is. A friend said 12/30/12; however i looked it up earlier and had an earlier date based on the IVF retrieval date. Who knows? I think we had the same transfer date...

Springy: Congrats on the fertilization-- so exciting!!


----------



## katrus78

Congrats, hun!!! I knew it! Good job! Will you have an u/s as well on May 03? Cause mine is on May 02. And get that ticker to add to our smoothie!


----------



## katrus78

It's too bad Louise1980 isn't active cause I would like to have a list of everyone on the first page to keep track of everyone and to add bfps!


----------



## Reb S

Gwyneth - fantastic news!!!! Wow, BFP's flying thick and fast.
AFM - must be pregnant, I have got 6 pairs of odd socks in this weeks wash...


----------



## lochbride

Springy, that is an excellent calculation site! Love it :)

Gwyneth - congrats!!! Great news :)

Sounds like everyone in the 2WW is feeling unpregnant but those lines are fingers crossed telling us otherwise. 

Katrus, I tried starting the list again but this thread moves pretty quickly:D Springy has a first page post I think, maybe that can get updated?

Just having a quiet Sunday today - anyone doing any dietary changes through the 2WW? I've bought fresh pineapple to have a bit of each day and brazil nuts too - anything anyone else is doing?


----------



## Ratmagirl

Congratulations Gwynth!!

Thanks for that site Springy - I entered my ER date for tomorrow and it says I'm already pg!!! LOLOLOL that made me chuckle!

Katrus - Springy posted on the first page so perhaps she could have the list on her post?

Lochy - I've been eating loads of nuts all the way through this as they're supposed to be good for the old eggages!

Hope everyones doing good?

Drug free day today for me whohooooooooo! Xxxx


----------



## wishingalways

Reb S said:


> Gwyneth - fantastic news!!!! Wow, BFP's flying thick and fast.
> AFM - must be pregnant, I have got 6 pairs of odd socks in this weeks wash...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Thats a good sign reb. I took a dress that I had bought from sainsburys back to tesco yersterday.... the worst thing was it was in a sainsburys bag...:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush: I have read loads of people with no symptoms getting a positive so stay positive. xxxxx No Af is a good sign. xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations Gwynth do you have any pics of poas, I am a complete addict, might even go into the loft to retrieve my 8 year old sons test that I kept to compare it to, I think i am going :wacko::wacko::wacko: What day did you have your egg collection. x

Not long now ratmagirl, have a nice relaxing day. x

Lochbride, I am a pretty fussy eater and hate brazil nuts and can eat a bit of pineapple but not much so havent really made any changes.... apart from the prune juice :laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2: I force myself to drink that every morning.

Well went round to my friends for her sharwoods party, we had to make the wraps and then take photos of us eating them, it was a good laugh. Feeling extremelly tired today, wish i could go back to bed.

My DH is hinting when can we :sex: but im too scared, I know they say its totally fine but I have told him next week :laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2: Even the clinic said it was okay but i dont know it just seems like i dont want to risk doing anything that will hurt them. x


----------



## mrsmax

Lisa - we did IVF. DH's sperm are tip top so didnt even consider ICSI. OUr fertilisation was about 70% which I think is fine (I just didnt have a lot of eggs). They dont recommend ICSO at my clinic unless it is very neccesary as it can have some complications apparently...

Springy - awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reb - well done on the PMA. I cant feel any since transfer at all, but trying...

Gwynth - congrats.


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks Mrs M xx


----------



## Springy

I can start a list on my first page post. I won't get to it till this afternoon so maybe of we could all start one on this page and use the reply quote option so I can copy and paste that would be helpful, cause Im kinda lazy :haha: here is an example format for us to use 

Springy
IVF #1 with ICSI - gonal f, luveris, cetrotide and ovidrel
ER April 20 - 12 eggs retrieved, 11 fertilized
Day 5 transfer X blasts, X :cold:
Official test date: May 9 
Result: ?????


----------



## katrus78

lochbride said:


> Just having a quiet Sunday today - anyone doing any dietary changes through the 2WW? I've bought fresh pineapple to have a bit of each day and brazil nuts too - anything anyone else is doing?

Yep, I am eating brazil nuts since retrieval, I read a lot about them helping with implantation.i am beyond implantation, but I still eat them every day just in case. I did the pineapple too. I had the pineapple core divided in 5 pieces for 5 day after retrieval.

42andready, your dogs names are awesome!

Reb, Loch, MM - hang in there, I have everything crossed for you that you will get your bfps soon!


----------



## katrus78

Katrus78
IVF #1 with ICSI - Follistim, Ganirelix and Ovidrel
ER April 6 - 9 eggs retrieved, 8 fertilized
Day 5 transfer 2 blasts, 5 :cold:
Official test date: April 20
Result: :bfp:


----------



## 42andready

Good Sunday morning ladies!

Ratmagirl: great going on the trigger and sniffers being done. You made me LOL with the vadge pellets comment. Love that!

Springy: congrats again on your fertilization stats. That's amazing! You'll get another call today with their progress and hopefully it's still as fantastic. Cheers for the date calculator--that's really fantastic. I just gave it a go and my due date is one day off from what I calculated--New Year's Day 2013!!! I love all the stats that it gives you, too. That's really cool. It's interesting because it notes that my implantation should have started on Apr. 18th and completed today. We had our transfer on Apr. 16th and I started feeling twinges 24 hours later. Cool! I just had a look at your stats and we were on identical protocols. What dose of Gonal-F were you on? For me, 300u per day except for trigger day when I had a full 450u jag.

Reb S: I'm with you on the compulsive knicker-checking but let me extend that to loo-paper-checking, too. So far, all I've seen is robin's egg blue streaks (I'm on those wee, blue Estrace suppositories). Good call on the 6 pairs of odd socks--you're definitely preggers!

katrus78: do you have another beta blood that the clinic will do? Is that why you're having to POAS for reassurance? Actually, katrus78, I should clarify, they're a pair of Siamese cats. I'd love dogs but we travel so much that it would be impossible. Cats, on the other hand, don't seem to care too much when you're gone!

Gwynth: congratulations! That's fabbo news. You must be over the moon.

lochbride: the only dietary changes that I've made is upping the intake of red meat and oily fish. Apparently the extra iron and the omegas are all good. I've heard about the pineapple dealio. How's that going?

Ratmagirl: way to be on the complete lack of drugs today. Isn't it a flippin' relief?

wishingalways: re: the bonking, our clinic said none until after the 2ww. In addition, no Os for me. Bugger! Doesn't mean that the hubby can't have some, though!

AFM: not much has changed except that we're now, officially in the 1ww! Roll on Apr. 30th! Seven days until the beta and potentially, five days until I cave and POAS. In the interim, I'm chugging along, trying to keep busy. Last night my hubby and I spent 2 hours in the kitchen (again, me with no vino--mega-ouch!!!) and made a new set of recipes: Vietnamese shrimp curry (with the curry paste from scratch) and Indian quinoa salad. Was great fun. Given some of the things I've been reading on the board, I sent an email to my IVF nurse yesterday asking: 1) if they ever test the BhCG on day 10; 2) if they take photos of the embryos. I'll receive those responses tomorrow. Quick question, what does "OH" mean? Something-hubby?

Have a fabbo Sunday, all!


----------



## Reb S

Re bonking - last time we didn't, I think on Zeta West book advice. This time, let's just say there's a strict no-entry sign up, but I'm taking care of OH...hee hee. xx

OH = Other Half. H2B is what my OH is now - September 29th wedding!!!


----------



## 42andready

Springy said:


> I can start a list on my first page post. I won't get to it till this afternoon so maybe of we could all start one on this page and use the reply quote option so I can copy and paste that would be helpful, cause Im kinda lazy :haha: here is an example format for us to use
> 
> Springy
> IVF #1 with ICSI - gonal f, luveris, cetrotide and ovidrel
> ER April 20 - 12 eggs retrieved, 11 fertilized
> Day 5 transfer X blasts, X :cold:
> Official test date: May 9
> Result: ?????

42:
Dx: primarily male factor (acrosomal teratozoospermia); secondary female (fibroids-submucosal & subserosal).
IUI 1: 2010; no embryo formed.
IVF cycle 1: April '12; stimmed Mar. 31-Apr. 9: Gonal-F (300u), Luveris, Cetrotide, Ovidrel. ER: Apr. 11: 8 oocytes collected; 5 fertilized; 5 embryos w/excellent quality at day 3; 4 blastocysts at day 5.
ET: Apr. 16; 3 embryos transferred; 1 frozen.
Beta: Mon. Apr. 30th. Result: ?????!!!!!


----------



## katrus78

42 - yep, I get a new beta on Monday and then Wednesday again! I poased today on the CB Digi but the damn thing just turned off and didn't show any result! Just a blank screen. And that's after a terrible dream about me getting a beta of 450 and than on th next beta it was 150 and the doc saying sorry. Now I am going to poas in the afternoon on a FRER. I just wanted to finally see the actual word on a cb digi. Stupid thing, it was probably too old :(

And yeah, I am on a strict no sex no orgasm plane, and also taking care of OH. Not fair. I think they should suffer too lol. Tmi, but I am used to have big o daily and this is by far the longest stretch for me in ages. really struggle without it :(


----------



## Reb S

katrus78 said:


> And yeah, I am on a strict no sex no orgasm plane, and also taking care of OH. Not fair. I think they should suffer too lol. Tmi, but I am used to have big o daily and this is by far the longest stretch for me in ages. really struggle without it :(

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## wishingalways

Reb S said:


> Re bonking - last time we didn't, I think on Zeta West book advice. This time, let's just say there's a strict no-entry sign up, but I'm taking care of OH...hee hee. xx
> 
> OH = Other Half. H2B is what my OH is now - September 29th wedding!!!

Congrats on the wedding Reb.... that must be really excititng too. Its our anniversary in 6 days... 5 years and its going to be the best anniversary ever. x I promised my dh some :sex: for then so he's pretty excited too. :haha::haha::haha:

42 yey for the 1ww, your very strong not testing early... I thought i was but turned out not so much. :haha:


----------



## wishingalways

My stats

IVF #1 - burselin spray and Gonal F 225iu
ER 6th april 2012 - 10 eggs retrieved, 7 eggs fertilised
Day 5 transfer 2 blasts and 2 :cold:
Official test date - 25th April
Result - :bfp: 16th April 5dp5dt. 

xx


----------



## Springy

Got a call today already - nice and early today!

All 11 are still growing :thumbup:

2 @ 2 cell
7 @ 3 - 4 cell
2 @ 5+ cells

I assume that's decent as the nurse didn't give me any reason to think otherwise!

Oh - and I started our list in my post on the first page.


----------



## lochbride

Went out for lunch with some friends and tried hard not to feel like I should be sitting with my feet up! Light walking won't hurt I keep telling myself - now back on the sofa with my fresh pineapple and brazil nuts :)

Can you tell I have time on my hands?! Here's the list to date for easy copy and paste:

Katrus78
IVF #1 with ICSI - Follistim, Ganirelix and Ovidrel
ER April 6 - 9 eggs retrieved, 8 fertilized
Day 5 transfer 2 blasts, 5 :cold:
Official test date: April 20
Result: :bfp:

Wishing
IVF #1 - burselin spray and Gonal F 225iu
ER 6th april 2012 - 10 eggs retrieved, 7 eggs fertilised
Day 5 transfer 2 blasts and 2 
Official test date - 25th April
Result - :bfp: 16th April 5dp5dt. 

42:
Dx: primarily male factor (acrosomal teratozoospermia); secondary female (fibroids-submucosal & subserosal).
IUI 1: 2010; no embryo formed.
IVF cycle 1: April '12; stimmed Mar. 31-Apr. 9: Gonal-F (300u), Luveris, Cetrotide, Ovidrel. ER: Apr. 11: 8 oocytes collected; 5 fertilized; 5 embryos w/excellent quality at day 3; 4 blastocysts at day 5.
ET: Apr. 16; 3 embryos transferred; 1 frozen.
Beta: Mon. Apr. 30th. Result: ?????!!!!!

Lochbride
ICSI #1 - Prostap, Gonal F (225)
ER 19th April - 11 eggs retrieved, 7 fertilised, no frozen
Two day transfer 2 x embies 
Official test date: 4th May
Result: ?????

Springy
IVF #1 with ICSI - gonal f, luveris, cetrotide and ovidrel
ER April 20 - 12 eggs retrieved, 11 fertilized
Day 5 transfer X blasts, X :cold:
Official test date: May 9 
Result: ?????


----------



## Lisa84

I am pretty clueless where thats concerned springy but i think thats good isnt it? xxx


----------



## lochbride

Haha! Springy, think we posted at the same time. Loving those BFP's leading the pack :D

Fab cell news :D


----------



## CanAmFam

hi all, 

Those that just got their positive betas this last week , im wondering what your stats were (what number it was- didnt see it posted in your sigs other than positive) . Our beta was 9DP5DT. (frozen) . obviously the beta number will be very different depending when you were tested. most offices do 8dp, 9dp, or 10dp as a first beta. 



Im trying to collect as much data as i can about the betas with 2-3 emby or blast Xfers.

My husband is continuing to have a heart attack about our situation (a happy one of course) since some of you had 5dp5dt positives at home (ours was 4dp5dt positive), i thought they might be on par. 

Our first ivf was positive (miscarriage afterward) and had a super low first beta, which then doubled, but then failed to double on third beta. With our first this time being so much higher than our other positive try, he is some what panicking. im trying to let him know that it is still a good number, even for a singleton. hah. (ill take whatever stuck as long as it stays stuck. health is all i care about, not # of babies.)

curious! ( and hello, sorry for crashing your thread, i didn't see it until this morning)


----------



## Bambine

Wishing as allways - thank you very much , I haven't unravelled this time so I guess acceptance gets esier with each try.... Wishing you lots of good results with the pregnancy !! Lillyxx


----------



## mrsmax

Just dropping in quickly as about to watch a film with DH. Springy - they sound good to me. You can google what they are supposed to be - I lie Dr Mapalini (sp) site. You have so many that I am sure you will get a choice of fab embies. 

:rofl: I amm banning :sex: too - but havent explained why just siad I dont feel like it after being prodded and poked by th doctors - which is actulaly true. Katrus - O every day - wow! That is quite something. 

Lochbride - I felt guilty going to the local theatre last night - but I am sure a little bit pf out and about cant be bas. Would go crazy if sat on the sofa the whole weekend. 

Reb - yay for the wedding!!!! Did you just get engaged?

Happy Sunday peeps. Anyone off work tomorrow? I am - cant wait for another lie in :happy:


----------



## rozzigirl

WOW - I haven't been able to log on since Thursday and I feel like I have missed so much. Congrats to everyone on the BFP's such wonderful news. I hope for things to continue moving along positively for everyone.

I started on my Gonal F 300 iu twice a day on Friday and I go back in on Tuesday to check on my progress. Getting excited to get moving along again.

Happy Sunday everyone, dreary day here in Boston so an easy day to veg out.


----------



## mrsmax

Hi Rozz - dreary in the UK too. Are you doing 600 gonal f a day? That seems a lot!! How you finding the jabs?


----------



## rozzigirl

mrsmax said:


> Hi Rozz - dreary in the UK too. Are you doing 600 gonal f a day? That seems a lot!! How you finding the jabs?

Yes 600 a day, I don't mind the jabs at all so that has been good. I think last time I did 225 units twice a day so a little increase this time I was sort of a slow responder last time so we shall see. I go back on Tuesday and then they are hoping to add in the other two meds.


----------



## 42andready

Hey there ladies;

katrus78: what a ratty stick! Gads. Re: the FRER you're fortunate as I just went shopping for sticks and that one wasn't available. Our pharmacy carries on the 5 day sticks and less. All the best this aft!

wishingalways: I'm totally with you now in the not-so-strong club as I bought a collection of sticks today and gave one a go. What did you use to determine your BFP on the 5dp5dt? All the best with your stickiness!!!

Springy: well done on the growth. That's great!

rozzigirl: congrats on starting the stimms but I'm with mrsmax--are you doing 600u per day? That does seem like quite a bit. I was on 300u and my clinic noted they rarely prescribe above that.

AFM: I caved and bought a bevy of pee sticks. The DH and I talked today over lunch about the pros and cons of trying them and we ended up reasoning: why not? So we stopped off at the local drug store and bought a bunch of different types including the 5-days-in-advance ones with the two lines and some digital versions. Anyway, the first go was a negatron and we'll keep trying, i.e., tomorrow, and hopefully see a second pink line then or beyond. That being said, I've just read a bunch of posts where folks who also did the 5dt got the BFP-on-a-stick at 4 and 5 dp5dt so I'm feeling just a titch crestfallen. Hopefully the three lads are doing okay...


----------



## wishingalways

42 - I bought some 10iu cheapy tests on amazon and it was super faint but there on day 5, but everyone one is different, I read a whole 80 page thread of ivf successes and I think the average was a 
+ at 8/9 dpt so there is loads of time. X stay positive. X

Springy thats a great report, exactly where they should be and better, you got some strong ones there. X x

Hi rozzigirl, how are ya. Yey for starting stimms. X x did you respond at all to 225, 600 does seem high but im sure if thats what the dr say its all good, fx you respond nicely and get some lovelybig follies. X 

Mrs max dont feel bad about going out, I went for long walks on the beach 4 days after transfer, I had to get out of house and was back at work day 5. x x drs told us to act normal and not worry about things. X x


----------



## Ratmagirl

Yo ladies!

Here's my contribution to the list:

Ratmagirl
Slight PCOS and male factor
ICSI #1 - Syranel, Menopur 150, Ovridrille
ER 23rd April, ?? fertilised, ?? frozen
Transfer: ???? 
Official test date: ??????
Result: ?????


----------



## rozzigirl

I just re-listened to the voicemail message from the nurse from before (since I got nervous) and she definitely said 300 units twice a day in the message and then I talked to her last week after my appointment and that is what she said so definitely two different conversations with the same instructions. I responded eventually but I also only ended up with 3 follies. I go back in on Tuesday morning so only 4 days of this.


----------



## Reb S

Here's me, girls
Reb S - ttc 4 years, unexplained infertility; poss minor PCOS, poss minor male factor;
IVF no. 1 August 10; MMC October:angel:
IVF no. 2 April 12; 
EC 12th April
ET 2 blasts 17th April
Test day, 26th April.

Hope all are doing well. x


----------



## Springy

42andready said:


> Hey there ladies;
> 
> katrus78: what a ratty stick! Gads. Re: the FRER you're fortunate as I just went shopping for sticks and that one wasn't available. Our pharmacy carries on the 5 day sticks and less. All the best this aft!
> 
> wishingalways: I'm totally with you now in the not-so-strong club as I bought a collection of sticks today and gave one a go. What did you use to determine your BFP on the 5dp5dt? All the best with your stickiness!!!
> 
> Springy: well done on the growth. That's great!
> 
> rozzigirl: congrats on starting the stimms but I'm with mrsmax--are you doing 600u per day? That does seem like quite a bit. I was on 300u and my clinic noted they rarely prescribe above that.
> 
> AFM: I caved and bought a bevy of pee sticks. The DH and I talked today over lunch about the pros and cons of trying them and we ended up reasoning: why not? So we stopped off at the local drug store and bought a bunch of different types including the 5-days-in-advance ones with the two lines and some digital versions. Anyway, the first go was a negatron and we'll keep trying, i.e., tomorrow, and hopefully see a second pink line then or beyond. That being said, I've just read a bunch of posts where folks who also did the 5dt got the BFP-on-a-stick at 4 and 5 dp5dt so I'm feeling just a titch crestfallen. Hopefully the three lads are doing okay...

42 it is still very early!!!! No giving up the hope yet ok!!! :hugs:


----------



## Springy

Ratma - GOOD LUCK with the collection tomorrow. Can't wait for an update :happydance:

Rozzi - if you were a slow responder on 225IU then I'm not suprised you're using 300IU x 2. My friend used 450IU Follistim and 150IU Menopur on her's due to low AMH and poor response. I think that's normal here in North America :thumbup:


----------



## katrus78

CanAmFam said:


> hi all,
> 
> Those that just got their positive betas this last week , im wondering what your stats were (what number it was- didnt see it posted in your sigs other than positive) . Our beta was 9DP5DT. (frozen) . obviously the beta number will be very different depending when you were tested. most offices do 8dp, 9dp, or 10dp as a first beta.
> 
> 
> 
> Im trying to collect as much data as i can about the betas with 2-3 emby or blast Xfers.
> 
> My husband is continuing to have a heart attack about our situation (a happy one of course) since some of you had 5dp5dt positives at home (ours was 4dp5dt positive), i thought they might be on par.
> 
> Our first ivf was positive (miscarriage afterward) and had a super low first beta, which then doubled, but then failed to double on third beta. With our first this time being so much higher than our other positive try, he is some what panicking. im trying to let him know that it is still a good number, even for a singleton. hah. (ill take whatever stuck as long as it stays stuck. health is all i care about, not # of babies.)
> 
> curious! ( and hello, sorry for crashing your thread, i didn't see it until this morning)

Sorry I used to have a very detailed siggy but anyway, my first beta at 9dp5dt was 288. Tomorrow is my second beta at 12dp5dt. My progesteron was 39. And welcome to the thread!

Springy, great results! you got some leaders now, awesome!

Ratma, let us know asap how many are retreived! Good luck to you, sister!

42 - my line at 5dp5dt was faint, but Wishing is right, from all my research most people didnt get a line until around 8-9dp5dt. So let's just wait a couple more days and give it another go! It also depends on how sensitive the test is I only use FRERs, just so it's consistent. 

Didn't test today as I decided to give all my left over meds and tests to a girl I met in person today from a Russian IVF forum. She was doing everything the same days as me and I so wanted her to get a bfp, but it was bfn for her. We met today and talked for like 4 hours over lunch. She is going to give it another go in two month and she is paying out of pocket for everything so I hope my meds will save her some money. We go to the same clinic too. 

I still feel no symptoms, but glad to be having a second beta tomorrow, hope it more than doubled nicely. Big hug to everyone holding on POASing.


----------



## Reb S

:flower: CamAmFam, and congrats on your BFP! xxx
Ladies, I'm off to Dorset to see how my Mum's getting on (mild dementia, should definitely keep my mind off things!!!) back Wednesday night, POAS Thursday morning. There isn't usually any internet access down there so I may not keep in touch. Good luck everyone, with collections, poasing and betas xxx


----------



## mrsmax

Reb - sorry to hear that. Hope she is Ok - I'm in Dorset and I have internet access - so you might get lucky X


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hi lovelies - just checking in quickly to say they retreived 15 eggs this morning.

They are phoning tomorrow am to give the fert report.

I feel okay - just a bit sore and am going to have a snooze now - have made myself a nice bed on the couch!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Bambine

Hello girls back again - has anybody had extreme nausea with progesterone and progyluton at the end of 2ww and after??? It is doing my head in . I have yet to see af after the bfn last fri .... Not poas yet but told to do so in two days as the meds clear the system and af could show... any advice is welcome. Lillyxx


----------



## rozzigirl

Ratmagirl - that is great news, 15 eggs is wonderful. Rest up and take it easy and do let us know your report tomorrow.

Springy - thanks for the info on your friend too. I did notice the front of the box of the Gonal F this morning too also said 300 iu twice I day so that was my 3rd reassurance, ha ha. I feel totally fine and the same as last time too.

Reb - good luck to you with your Mum.

I hope everyone has a great week ahead.


----------



## Springy

Reb - good luck with your Mom! It will be a good distraction from the TWW.

Ratma - AWESOME retrieval report! I have all fingers and toes crossed for an awesome fertilization report!!!!:thumbup:

Katrus - can't wait to hear your second beta. I think its great that you gave someone your left over meds, tests etc. Very generous of you, BFNs are NO fun at all so hopefully she can bounce back and have luck with her second cycle. Did she have any frozen ones?

MrsMax - how are you feeling?


----------



## mrsmax

Ratma - that is amazing - no wonder you were feeling so bloated. Fingers crossed for a great fertilisation report tomorrow!!!!! :headspin: :headspin:

I am enjoying time off work - still in my PJ's and it is 2pm!! Need to go get dressed for my refelxology appointment. So nice not to be at work :) :happydance:


----------



## lochbride

mrsmax said:


> I am enjoying time off work - still in my PJ's and it is 2pm!! Need to go get dressed for my refelxology appointment. So nice not to be at work :) :happydance:

Me too - done nothing all day and it's fabulous :D - such a shame I have to go back tomorrow but will be keeping up the PMA. Are you off for much longer Mrs M?

Go Ratma! 15 eggies - you are rocking this!!

Had a total melt down last night after some foolish Google stat searching. I wanted to find evidence that great embryos could even possibly = great outcome and obviously I didn't (no kidding?!). Ended up miserably whining on the sofa with an exasperated DH at the end of his tether. Picked myself up this morning with a vow to step away from the Google. 2dpt and I'm already freaking out! Don't know how you are all coping so well but keep up the good work :D xx


----------



## mrsmax

Lochbride - I cried for the first two days after transfer. I am convinced this wont work for me as my embies werent great - funny, Google scared you with perfect embies and scared me with rubbish embies! I think you find what you look for on Google. So, my secret to coping is that I am 90% sure it hasnt worked this time, so instead am just enjoying some paid time off work. I have until next Wedesday!!!!

Keep the faith though - stats are much better for good quality embies. Trust me Dr google told me ;) :kiss:


----------



## lochbride

Mad isn't it - the things we do to ourselves in the quest for our own little baby. 

Great that you have so much time off, enjoy it you lucky thing. I totally understand your 90% attitude (I hear you because the 10% is just too amazing to let it in sometimes) but it will happen; it will happen one day - that's what I keep telling myself (sometimes I go whole days believing it!)) 

Have you ever listened to any hypno/ meditation things for conception? I downloaded Kathy Freston's visualising pregnancy last year and dug it out this morning - it's hippy-tastic but is relaxing. ITunes also had another audio book/ relaxation series of a woman called Rachael Meddows - I might try find that again to help with the chilling out.

I'll be back in the office tomorrow wishing I was very far away from it! xx


----------



## 42andready

Good morning ladies;

wishingalways: whew! Thanks so much for the positive story re: the HPTs--I'm happy to hear that someone's done the due diligence re: BFP results! I have to say that I was disappointed yesterday but got over it once I thought it through. 

Ratmagirl: any word on your embies? Do they provide you with an ongoing report of their progress at all?

rozzigirl: wow, that's quite a dose of Gonal-F. Bloody expensive, too! Did they tell you what the root of your infertility was? If it was sluggish ovaries then that would make sense to heap on the stimms. If we have to undergo another cycle then I think I might tell my RE to put me on that dose, too! 

Reb S: 3 days to go 'til your beta--woot! Are you excited?! All the best in Dorset with your Ma and your POAS on Thursday.

Springy: thanks for the jab o' positivity and I love the wee smiley icon you posted. Definitely not giving up, it was just a wee jolt. I POAS again this morning and felt totally fine about it. (Despite the continued BFN.) Hopefully a wee, faint, second pink line arrives soon! How are you doing? How are the embies? Re: the dosages of Gonal-F, I'm not sure how high Hannam will go but one of the IVF nurses mentioned to me, mid-cycle, that rarely are regular doses above 300u given. I had to take a 450u dose on my triggering night but was at 300u for the other days of the cycle.

katrus: wow, a 9-day beta! That's great. Yes, great idea on using the same test every day. I'm going to go and snag some more of the same ones I used yesterday and today. Thanks for the tip! and another great idea to give away your leftover meeds. That's one thing I was thinking: with my Gonal-F pen I had so many sterilized needles left over. I was thinking that they could be put to great use somewhere else. Throwing them out seems like such a colossal waste. All the best for your doubled beta today!

AFM: as mentioned before, DH and I went out and purchased a bunch of HPTs yesterday. I rushed upstairs when we returned home to do the first test and it was a BFN. I was definitely disappointed, but got over it in a wee bit after considering that I was only d6p5dt. That being said, the crestfallen feeling came from hearing others who were d4p5dt and d5p5dt having BFP HPTs. In any case, since I'm a scientist too, I'm viewing this as my wee, at-home science experiment. So this morning I got up, went to the loo and POAS again. Again, BFN but I wasn't too sussed. Each morning I'll give one a go and hope for something good on day 10 which is Thursday. I had sent an email to my IVF nurse on the weekend asking about embryo photos and day 10 BhCG testing. (Our clinic normally does day 14 testing.) No response yet but I'm sure she'll respond today. One very odd symptom this morn: increased sexiness! What's that all about?? It must be those Katrus' vibes rubbing off!

Have a smashing day, all!


----------



## katrus78

That is absolutely true - you can find anything you are looking for on Google. So, although you can find many examples of 4dp5dt bfps, I personally think they are extremely rare, mostly with multiples. So 42, keep the PMA up and just shoot for a positive for 9 or 10dp5dt. 

Ratma, so eggcited you got so many eggies!!!!!!!! And by now they are not eggies anymore but embabies!!!! Soo sooooooo cool. Rest well! Job well done.

Springy, any news for today's progress?

AFM, went to the clinic this morning, so just waiting patiently for my second beta. Tbh, I am starting to freak out. Some of my friends tease me one or both of my embabies will split. With one, I would be over the moon, like all of you. With two, I know it will be extremely hard, but I have faith that I will manage. With three, I am horrified. I am starting to doubt whether it was a good choice to put back two. I tell my good-wishing teaser-friends that I would do a reduction if one split, but in my heart I know I wouldn't. It scares the shit out of me. And what am I gonna do with the 5 frosties? They still have not called me for payment for those, but I am sure they will soon. I honestly wish I could donate them to someone I know. Oh, yeah, the girl I gave my meds to yesterday - no, her only 9-cell embaby did not make it to day 5, so she doesn't have any frosties left. I feel very very sad for her. Her eggs are perfect, but her DH's sperm is horrible, with very low count (under 1 mln) and very poor morphology (last time they couldn't find any good spermies, so they did ISCI with the best they got, but that was not good enough I guess). They are self-payng and now have only one fresh attempt left. They won't be able to afford any more attempts after that, unless they will have some frosties left. I feel they should not waste any more attempts with her hubby's sperm and go with donor sperm, and that's where she is leaning towards now. It great to see a live person behind a name on the forum, but now I am very upset for her, I really wanted her to get her bfp. Anyway, sorry for this long ramble. I just feel so torn for her. 

BTW, still no symtoms. Symptoms, I want to spot you! where art thou?


----------



## wishingalways

Katrus, I know what you mean.... it would be so great if once your family is complete you could give your snow embies to someone who really doesnt have a chance by themselves, it would help so many couples out there. I know people might not see it as there baby but if they have carried it for nine months and it was there one and only chance to look after and love a child, I would be happy for someone to have mine. I know some would think it weird but I wouldnt mind it at all, as long as my family was complete. xx Cant wait to hear the beta results. xx

Reb, hope your doing ok with your mum, it cant be easy. I am a nurse and know how hard it can be. xx At least it gives you something to focus on other than you poas on thursday.. I am so rooting for you. xx

Mrs max please stay positive remember Katrus has no symptoms at all and she still got her BFP... I used to think for years that it was never going to happen and I went to a brilliant psychic lady who works for the police where I live helping find missing people and things and she told me to look up some writers work.... the basis of it was... If you constantly believe something will never happen... then it probably wont... I know its scary thinking that it might not work, but you need to tell your body... You can do this and wake up every morning imagining it growing inside you. xxxx I dont think a negative result will be any harder to take if you tell yourself it wont happen but maybe just maybe if you believe.... it will and make you feel better on the 2ww .xxxxx sorry for rambling but I really believe now in staying positive makes you feel better. xx

springy hoping those little embies are growing growing growing. xxx

Ratmagirl - 15 wow that is awesome news :headspin::headspin: fx for a good fertilitsation report. xx

Lochbride - OMG google is the devil but can also be the saviour... but mostly the devil.... I think i would rather be nieve and not know than know everything. I went to have a sneak peak at the first trimester threads and I just about scared myself silly....... It is sooooo negative had to come of it straight away.. still nip back there but only click on the good threads... cant bear to read all the scary stories. x

Hi Bambine sorry dont really have any advice but that must suck gettin those effects from the progesterone. :hugs:

Well after feeling pretty rubbish the whole weekend dont feel to bad today... still really worried that I am not really pregnant, keep thinking its a dream. Managed to get up and go to work without poas but by home time was chapping at the bit. Needless to say as soon as I got in poas.... and phew line still there. Only 2 days now until I can phone the hospital on my OTD and get my scan date... cant wait. xx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hi lovelies!!

Am back in the land of living now!! Boy am I sore!!!

Hope everyones good?

Good luck for Beta Katrus - so lovely of you to give your test etc to your friend. Would you and your friend consider sharing embies at all or is that not allowed? You are so lovely to be so caring towards her - hope she has better luck if she tries again.

Glad your lines are still showing Wishing!!

Hope you get BFPs 42, Lochy, Reb and MM

Have you had your ET yet Springy? Sorry can't remember! *fog brain*

So sorry for your sickness Bambine - hope you're okay? Is there still a chance of a bfp for you? I bloody hope so!!

Hope your getting on okay Rozzi and Lisa? Zeusnpickle - hope you're doing okay?

Sorry if I've missed anyone out. Thanks for doing the list Springy xxx

I should get a fertilization report tomorrow am so will report back. Fingers x'd they're doing okay!! Eeeeeek xxxxx

No prune action required here yet - have it on standby just in case though LOL xxxxx


----------



## katrus78

Finally the clinic called me just now with results. 
So, my second beta at *12dp5dt* is *871 *!!
My progesterone is *51.4*

Holy molly. Google, here I come lol!
I read all kinds of conflicting HCG stats on google (Yes, Google is evil!) regarding high HCG levels early on. Some resources say it doesn't mean anything, twins and triplets han make very low HCG and still be ok, and a singleton can make that much HCG and still be ok too... but most people on forums still say higher HCG means multiples. ok, gonna go have my freak out quietly, since I am at work.


----------



## Springy

Katrus & Wishing - it is interesting that you bring up donation of frozen embryo's. When DH and I first got our paperwork we thought one of the questions was about that and then we realized our options were "donate to research" or "destroy". While at first I was adamant that I wouldn't donate embryo's because that is essentially a full child of DH and mine out there the more we talked about and thought about I came to the same realization as you ladies. If my family is complete and the ONLY option for a young couple would be to have our embryo's then how could I prevent them from having the one thing that DH and I have tried so long to have .... but sadly it doesn't exist and I think there are a lot of ethical and financial issues around it - i.e. selling, price gauging etc. which would make it hard but maybe one day it will happen!

Ratma - nope I am a day 5 transfer so Wednesday :) I got my last update today from the clinic on my embabies ... all 11 are still growing! 3 at 5 cell, 2 at 6 cell, 5 at 8 cell and 1 at 9+ cell. We are hopeful with this many on day 3 that we will at least have a few to put on ice :cold:

Katrus - I also have to admit that anything more than 2 scares the SHIT out of me too! I know it would be a hard discussion and a hard decision but I don't think I would carry triplets or quads .... 

Loch - STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE!!!! I swear it only gives you bad news and/or only gives you what you're looking for. 

For Loch & MrsMax - the clinic I am with doesn't generally grade embryos because they firmly feel that how an embryo is graded does not reflect how it is going to perform in the body. A perfect looking / graded embryo in a dish may not take yet one which is not great looking and poorly graded takes ... so DO NOT GIVE UP HOPE!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Eeeeeeeeeeeek Katrus!!! Let's quietly hope its just twinnies in there and try not to worry about becoming the next Octomom LOL

Springy - YEAH for your embies - they're doing so well whoooohooooooo


----------



## katrus78

lol I think we posted the same time, Springy. You results are fabuloso!!! You will have some frosties for sure!!!


----------



## rozzigirl

Katrus - that is so very exciting. Happy to hear that things are moving along in a positive note that is wonderful. When do you have your next check with the clinic?


----------



## katrus78

Thank you guys. My next check is on Wednesday, and than its a stretch to May 2nd u/s appointment.


----------



## mrsmax

Katrus - wow. That is a great BETA!!! So excited for you.

I think there is such thing as embryo adoption - not sure it works but I am sure some clinics in the US do it. Would be an awesome thing to do - not sure I could do it, but I would certainly think about it.


----------



## wishingalways

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Katrus... thats fantastic, Definately think there is more than one in there. 

OMG I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Jealous..... I want a beta test too :cry: its so unfair.... I dont even have a scan date yet.... but I am still so happy and on :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Just want the next 3 weeks to fly by so I can find out too.

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: for you too. That many on day 3 is brilliant, Roll on Wednesday. xxxxx


----------



## wishingalways

Those second woohoo were for you springy. xxx


----------



## katrus78

Wishing, I can't wait for your scan too!At lease a date! I really really wish I knew your betas! Although I am sure everything is cooking great inside you but still itwould be awesome to compare numbers. Can you demand a scan date lol?


----------



## wishingalways

No in the uk they arevery strict, although im paying the ivf was done in a nhs hospital so theres no point in phoning till wed. Might chance my arm tomorrow though and say im in meetings all day wed so thought I would phone today, see what they say. Lol. X


----------



## katrus78

Imagine no one would invent hpts!


----------



## Springy

Thanks Wishing :) 

And yep Katrus looks like we posted at the same time! That beta is high, but they often say that hCG levels don't necessarily correspond to the number ... I am "friends" with a girl from BnB and she was in the singleton range and went for her first scan ... boom TWINKIES! 

May 2nd will be here before you know it!!!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hi lovelies

Just got a call - 10 fertilized!! Whoohoo

We're booked in for a 5 day transfer this Sat morning.

They don't grade them so have no clue what they're like but if its a 5DT they must be good right?

If I don't hear anything else then its good news. Wish they would update me a bit more though!!

So good news here!

Springy - could you update the front page to 15 eggs retrieved, 10 fertilized and 5DT 28 Apr 12

Hope everyones okay? Xxxxx


----------



## mrsmax

Ratma - :headspin: That is WONDERFUL news!!!!!!!!!!! Yippeee - yes, and no news is good news! :hug:


----------



## katrus78

How awesome! Now you have 10 little guys competing to be chosen :) Congrats! Very good news!


----------



## Springy

Ratmagirl said:


> Hi lovelies
> 
> Just got a call - 10 fertilized!! Whoohoo
> 
> We're booked in for a 5 day transfer this Sat morning.
> 
> They don't grade them so have no clue what they're like but if its a 5DT they must be good right?
> 
> If I don't hear anything else then its good news. Wish they would update me a bit more though!!
> 
> So good news here!
> 
> Springy - could you update the front page to 15 eggs retrieved, 10 fertilized and 5DT 28 Apr 12
> 
> Hope everyones okay? Xxxxx

Awesome news!!!! My clinic doesn't grade them either this early, just tells me how many cells they are ... I'm kinda sad that today is the first day I don't get an update on my embies :cry: Hope they are doing ok!!!! Guess I'll find out tomorrow morning when I go in for the transfer :thumbup: Just praying that I get some :cold: ones out of this! I really don't want to have to do a full fresh cycle again if god forbid this one doesn't work!!!!

I'll update page 1 for you now :)


----------



## rozzigirl

Hello ladies - I just got in from my appointment at the clinic.

Right ovary:
14
4<12

Left ovary
13.5
14
2<12

So, we'll see what they say later on today when they call.

Ratma - that is great news what a relief for you, you must be so excited!!!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Eggcellent Roz! :yay:

Thanks guys - I guess I'll find out the grades when I go in for transfer - they seem so cagey to give out info at my clinic!!

I've named all the embies George - as yesterday was St Georges day :lol: I texted Mr RG and said we had 10 Georges today LOL

Thanks Springy - can't believe tomorrow's the big day for you - eeeeekk!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## 42andready

Good morning everyone!

katrus78: how did beta 2 go from yesterday? Ah, I just read your latest post--fantastic news re: the 871! That's really great. Can you have your daily O now, to celebrate? ;) As for the May 2nd u/s, that's just over a week away, so no worries!

wishingalways: hope you're still feeling grand after the crapula weekend. Nice work on the good POAS outcomes!

Ratmagirl: how are your embies doing? Have you received your report as yet? Good vibes being sent across the ocean to you! Just read your latest update and--WELL DONE!!! 10 fertilized is great. Yep, if you're going in for a 5dt then the embies must be doing well.

springy: we had to sign the same "donate to research/destroy" forms as you. We decided to allow any extra embryos to go to research but I didn't see any option for allowing another couple to use them. Did you? Your embie report sounds great. Nice work!

AFM: last night, while making yet another curry dinner (I'm craving spicy food these days), I started having some lower abdo twinges--the sort that tend to appear pre-AF. I was quietly worried and a titch agitated, i.e., was stirring a little more furiously than normal! However, zero, nada, no AF. Phew! In the interim, our IVF nurse called yesterday to say that our clinic would be happy to perform a day-10 hCG test. Which means, this Thursday. Eeep! I might head in on Friday instead. I'll wait and see what my wee sticks tell me and hopefully they'll give me the pluck to head in. Also, they let us know that the embryology clinic can take photos of the embryos but only for those who ask. Good to know. Otherwise, still chugging along with the same, swollen boobages and trying to keep busy and away from peeing on sticks 24/7! (This morn's (day 8) HPT was still a BFN. Here's hoping!!! I'm off to the chemist to pick up more sticks. Look at all the extra customer points I'm accruing!)


----------



## Springy

42 - thanks for the information about the photos! I sent a note to Melanie asking if we could get photos of our embryo's before our transfer tomorrow.

Sorry to hear that its still showing up as BFNs - what brands are you using? The First Response Early Response ones are the best & most reliable ones out there.


----------



## lochbride

Fab news, when's your transfer?!

Good luck for tomorrow Springy - I know how you feel about getting some frosties - I really hope you do. I'm told the NHS will only freeze grade 7 and 8 in the UK and none of mine made that (apart from the two inside!). The thought of going through it again is beyond depressing so keeping everything crossed.

Feeling pretty twingy today in the left hand side - I have no idea what counts as ovulation (retrieval) so not sure when to expect or no expect the usual AF cramps. And anyway, nothing is normal this time round - the progesterone has turned me into a moody crybaby!

Keep going everyone :D


----------



## zeusnpickle

Hi everyone,

Never been on message boards before and am struggling to keep up so I am not going to try to mention everyone cause I'm sure I will get it wrong but my thoughts are with all of you.

I am on day 7 of stims and feeling very bloated, I am hoping thats a good sign. Have a scan tomorrow so will see how many eggs I have, am paranoid I won't have any! Did anyone else have constant headaches through this? x


----------



## Ratmagirl

Thanks Lochy!! I'm having a 5dt on Sat am. Thanks for letting me know about NHS and grading for frosties - I'm really hoping to get some frozen babies too as I just don't think I can face all those drugs again so soon!

Good luck for your transfer tomorrow Springy!!

Zeus - :hi: bloating is a good sign, well not so good for you having to feel it - but I felt like a fat chicken at your stage and look at all the follies I had!! Good luck at your scan.

I know this forum moves really fast - I find my brain doesn't work as well as it used to :lol:

And yes headaches are normal - just keep drinking, that helped get rid of mine.

Lochy - I'm glad you said you were a bit moody on the progesterone as this evening I'm starting to feel quite down and gloomy. Probably a mixture of so much going on, sedation earing off and progesterone!

Lots of sticking and egg growing vibes to you all xxx

Ps I think I might go to work tomorrow as I'm a bit fed up at home on my own. I had booked the whole week off but feel a day back at work would help break things up. Am taking next Mon off to relax after transfer! Xxx


----------



## katrus78

42andready said:


> katrus78: how did beta 2 go from yesterday? Ah, I just read your latest post--fantastic news re: the 871! That's really great. Can you have your daily O now, to celebrate? ;) As for the May 2nd u/s, that's just over a week away, so no worries!

lol, had two big Os today, what a releif :)

Zeus, don't worry, mentioning everyone isn't an obligation in order to participate lol :) About headaches - I didn't have any, but I thing mostly cause as Ratma said, I drank a lot to prevent them. Pure water, tons of it. Bloating is great - that means lots of eggies cooking there. And don't worry, you will have even more maturing after the trigger! Hang in there.


----------



## Gwynth

Hi Everyone! I am way late with getting back on here.

Here are my stats:
Unexplained infertility. tried IUI with medication 2 times.
IVF #1: 1/2 ICSI; 1/2 natural
meds used: Follistim, Menopur, Ganirelix, and Ovidrel
ER on 4/6/12 = 17 follicles, 16 fertilized
Day 5 Transfer on 4/11/12 with 1 blastocyst; 4 frozen blatocysts
HPT and Beta test on 4/20/12 confirmed pregnant

Katrus: My first Beta was around 245 ish (should have written it down) and did another Beta on 4/22/12 was 814. I completely agree with the fear of multiples. When do we find out about twins? I am scheduled to see my doctor and have ultrasound on 5/3/12. Please let me know what they do in your appt.

Wishing: Retrieval on 4/6 transfer on 4/11. I have a picture of my hpt, but i'm not sure how to upload it...

Loch: I didn't know about brazil nuts or pinapple, so i never ate it.

Reb: Congrats on your engagement :)

Someone was mentioning sex: I'm not having any because my ovaries were big and i dont want them to twist. No sex and i think i'm not allowed to have orgasms either. So i am really looking forward to my next appt. I can actually see my ovaries now--- really weird.

Bambine: No nausea w/progesterone with me.... i did have one day of nausea, but that happens to me if i dont eat regularly.

Springy: Good luck on the transfer

Ratma: Great news on the fertilized eggs

The symptoms that i noticed was sometime after the transfer my nipples were got darker. I have been having a lot of cramps and feeling tight in my abdomen. I also have sharp pain sometimes when i laugh--- all this probably due to the larger ovaries. I have also had some lower back pain.

Anyone get any pregnancy applications for your phone? 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## rozzigirl

Gwynth that is fantastic news, congratulations so very happy for you! Very exciting news I hope you continue to feel fantastic throughout your entire pregnancy. Keep us posted on your next appointment, I know it seems far away but think of how far you have come and it will be here before you know it.


----------



## katrus78

Gwynth said:


> Katrus: My first Beta was around 245 ish (should have written it down) and did another Beta on 4/22/12 was 814. I completely agree with the fear of multiples. When do we find out about twins? I am scheduled to see my doctor and have ultrasound on 5/3/12. Please let me know what they do in your appt.

My ultrasound is on 5/2/12, so I believe we will find out than. Very nervous.


----------



## Springy

We transferred one blastocyst and one morula. At day 5 they should be blastocysts. We have 7 other morula which they are going to let grow another day and then freeze ONLY if they go to blastocyst stage.

I am feeling pretty defeated that there was only one blastocyst.....trying hard to focus on the one that they did put back but it is very hard right now.

I am having an acupuncture session then going home to relax on the couch and watch comedies hopefully the laughing will help!


----------



## wishingalways

gwnyth, thats great stats on the beta tests, bet you cant wait for your u/s thats only next week. 

That means Me, you and Katrus are all due on the exactly the same day.... Yey bump buddies. xxx

Springy thats awesome your PUPO... please dont worry about the eggs... I read on a post that one woman had two morulas put in and now has twins... so stay positive. xx I totally believe that eggs grow at different rates just like children so now that they are in there they have just as much chance as anything to grow. xxx We had 2 embies left after transfer that did not meet there freeze criteria but we asked them to freeze them anyway... Im so glad we did becasue Im sure they would have been fine give them time. xx

WELL its official, we dont get Betas in the UK but I had to phone the hospital this morning to say IM pregnant and they gave me my scan date.. 9th May two weeks today... I really cant wait. My mums coming up this weekend and we are going to do some window shopping I am sure....

Hope everyone else is having a good day. xxxx


----------



## mrsmax

Springy :hugs: Have posted in th other thread. 

Wishing - when did you test originally? Have you only just told the clinic about your BFP? exciting to window shop with mum.


----------



## katrus78

Springy, one did make it though, and one is all you need to make one baby! It will be fine, I have seen several cases on different forums where they transferred a blast and a morula and BOTH made it into beautiful babies. Try to relax and take it easy for the next few days. Hugs.

Wishing - how exciting! Have a good time with your mom, what a happy time for your family!

Gwinth, are you getting any feeling about whether it's one or two? When is your third beta? Please let me know asap when you get results lol!


----------



## 42andready

Good morning all!

Springy: between you and me, Melanie's going to wring our necks with these queries! As for the HPTs, so far I've not been able to find any of the First Response Early Response tests. I'll try a different Shoppers today. Have you had any luck finding them? Oooooh, morulas are great! They're such attractive wee balls of cells. Good for you! Don't worry that there was only one blastocyst. There's still time. Chin up goil!!!

zeusnpickle: all the best for today's scan!

katrus78: great to hear that you're back in the "swing" o' things!

wishingalways: congrats on your upcoming scan date. That's not very far away at all. Woot!

AFM: I'm a total knucklehead. Yesterday I went to the drugstore and to its HPT aisle. There were quite a few HPTs to select from. After perusing them all, I found one First Response 9-pack. I was thrilled! I snagged those, headed home and, of course, POAS as soon as I arrived home--BFN. Again, later in the day, I repeated the test. BFN. Then, just before going to bed, you guessed it, another BFN. Before the bedtime POAS, and while waiting the 3 minutes for the test to develop, I had a look at the box to see if it mentioned on what day the test was optimal. That's when I noticed that these tests were for ovu-freaking-lation! Gads!!!! What a moron I am. As my hubby noted, "Thank god it didn't show that you were ovulating"!!! Good point. So there's the chuckle of the day. (That being said, I did have a digital test on hand for this morn and still, BFN. Mind you, this is day 9 so here's hoping. Still PUPO!!!) On another note, this ex-needlephobe tried acupuncture by a fertility specialist for the first time yesterday. Heaven! I'm returning tomorrow. 

Have a grandiose day, all!


----------



## wishingalways

42, thats hilarious. xxxx At least you can see the funny side. xxx digitals take a while to come up positive so I wouldnt expect a result on them so soon. Mine only just came up 1-2 weeks on saturday. xx

Mrs max, I originally tested on the 16th April but my OTD was today and I was not allowed to phone the clinic before hand. There is no way I could have waited that long. lol. I have over 10 sticks with lines now.... think I need to stop soon. LOL. xx


----------



## mrsmax

wow - you tested more than a week early!!!! I dont feel that tempted yet...

42 :rofl: that is hilarious. Baby brain perhaps...?


----------



## katrus78

42 - lol, I was laughing from the beginning of your story cause I know they FRERs don't come in 9-packs, only ovulation ones :)


----------



## Ratmagirl

Congratulations on being PUPO Springy!! Try not to worry about the stages they are at - my friends LO was behind the others at day 3 and turned out to be her son!!!

Wishing - congratulations for being officially preggo!! :yay:

42 - your story cracked me up!!

MM - hope you're holding out okay?

Katrus and Gwyneth (and Wishing) - hope you're baking nicely :D

Hope everyone else is okay?

AFM - no news is good news right re: the 10 embs? Going back to work tomorrow as I'm feeling quite blue sat here by myself all day. ET Saturday - any tips on how to relax? They said I can have a CD playing but I can't think what I'd like or maybe I'd just like it quiet. What's it like? Is it stressful? Eek!

Lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## mrsmax

Hi Ratma - my Et was stressful but only as I had drunk too much prune juice that morning :blush: It turned out ok though - but I was like "OK, hurry up...!" Seriously I listened to a hypnosis CD in the car (on my ipod - DH driving) on the way home. You could do that in the ET room, but most people find it exciting and relaxing... :hug:


----------



## wishingalways

Ratmagirl, the et was really quick. I was in and out the room in about 10 minutes, really is just like a smear but you get to see the ultrasound and watch your little baby being put back in. X was actually really nice and totally stress free..... biggest problem was the full bladder and holding it in was pretty hard. X x. Being back at work should hopefully make the rest of the week go quick. X x

So I came home from work at 4.30, the joiners arrived to do all my skirting down stairs and fit new doors. We camped out in my sons room because downstairs is still a bomb sight, ate tea in there and played with lego, by 6.30 I had accidentally fallen asleep on his bed, just woke up after an hour nap and my son had left me in peace and gone in my bedroom to play.... god the napping has started already. X


----------



## Ratmagirl

Thanks MM and Wishing :hug:

That's a good idea MM - I shall listen to my Zita West cd after and try to relax.

Don't know why but I'm feeling really negative today even though I have no real cause to be. I guess its all catching up with me - am actually looking forward to work to get some normality back! Xxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmax

you're welcome. :hugs: Negivity is normal I think on and off.


----------



## zeusnpickle

Hi everyone,

42 - thanks for sharing, that was hilarious, I have come close to doing that before, thought I'd got a real bargain until the cashier checked. If she hadn't I would have been oblivious cause I've poas so much over the last 3 years that I stopped reading the instructions a long time ago.

I had my scan today and have 14x9-10mm (7 on each side so at least I'm symmetrical!), it's such a relief to know it's all working. The bloating is a lot better today too after reflexology yesterday. Thanks for all the advice, I am drinking at least 3 litres a day, anymore and I'll never leave the loo!

Thinking of you all x


----------



## katrus78

Ok, so I just got my numbers from today's blood results. 
I will just put it in a summary (P4 is the progesterone level, just in case anyone's interested):

14dpo - First Beta
HCG = 288
P4 = 39

17dpo - Second Beta
HCG = 871
P4 = 51.4

Today is the 19dpo and this is my 3rd and last beta.
HCG = 1739
P4 = 60

Hooray, ultrasound - here I come!


----------



## Reb S

Great numbers Katrus!

I've been away in the land of no wi-fi and haven't really got the nerve to do much BnB tonight before POAS tomorrow so here's love and luck to you all and I'll update in the morning x


----------



## wishingalways

Great numbers katrus, looking good. Only 6 days till your u/s. yey. xx


----------



## wishingalways

Reb - wishing you the best of luck will be thinking of you. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmax

Good luck Reb :dust: How you feeling?


----------



## Springy

Good luck tomorrow Reb! I will be eagerly stalking tomorrow :)


----------



## zeusnpickle

Good luck Reb, will be thinking of you. x


----------



## Ratmagirl

Good luck Reb - shall be thinking of you peeing tomorrow :lol: xxxx


----------



## katrus78

Reb, here is some :dust: :dust: :dust: for you for tomorrow!


----------



## Reb S

Thanks girls. Sadly for me and steve, it's a BFN. I kind of knew it would be, as I remembered how I felt when I was pregnant last time. The odds were not in our favour, but at least we tried again and know that we did everything we possibly could to get our family. It's the end of the road for me now but I shall stalk you all and watch for your sticky beans. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers xxx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Oh I'm so soo sorry Reb :hug:

Thank you for all the advice and support you have given - you are a lovely person. Take care sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmax

Oh no - Reb. There is nothing we can say to help - but as Ratma said - you have been such a great support during this rotten journey for us all. Please do stalk if you can bear it and I am certain that whatever you choose to do next will be amazing :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Springy

Reb my heart goes out to you and DH :hugs: I know there is nothing I can say that will make this any easier. Take some time for yourselves and then reassess the situation. I am so sorry that this wasn't a positive result. Xoxo


----------



## katrus78

Oh, Reb, I am so so sorry. Hope you can find peace after all this. Sending you much love and hugs. :hugs:


----------



## 42andready

Good morning girls!

wishinalways: yah, and to think, I'm a doctor, too! (Like, I don't fiddle with these HPTs at work!!!) What day were you when your HPT came through with your BFP?

mrsmax: yep, definitely (hopefully) baby brain! To be fair, as my hubbo noted, the packaging for the ovulation and preggo tests are virtually identical. The word "ovulation" is in a relatively teeny font. He reckons that this sort of mistake happens all the time and First Response snags an extra few sales beans from it.

katrus78: you inspired me! (Did I mention that yesterday?) Let's just say, relief!!! That being said, I was a bit of a naughty girl as my clinic noted, none of that until the 2ww was over, but hey. A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do&#8230;

Ratmagirl: not to worry, the ET is a pretty chill experience. Nothing like the ER. So all the best on Saturday.

zeusnpickle: yes, you certainly get to know your loos better! That's a great set of numbers. Keep it up!

katrus78: fabulous! When is your u/s scheduled for?

Reb: *hugs*

AFM: feeling a wee bit doon in the dumps today. Just a wee bit. It's day 10 and still no second pink line in the home science experiment. Hopefully one appears later today or tomorrow. I'd be the happiest girl on the planet, if so! In the interim, trying to stay busy. What doesn't make matters any easier is my hubbo is a really great guy but incredibly logical and, hence, not very emotion-filled at times. When I POAS this morn I brought it back to bed and placed it on the nightstand to develop. Hubbo came by, when heading out for work and asked what I was doing. I told him I was waiting for it to develop. He looked at it and said, "I see just one pink line" and pretty much left. I was a wee bit deflated. It can be really tough for the chaps to get any of this, I know...

Anyway, all the best to everyone!


----------



## wishingalways

:hugs::hugs:Reb, Im so sorry, welling up just thinking how you are feeling, I cant imagine it. We are here for you if you need anything. xxx


----------



## wishingalways

42 I was 5 days post transfer when I got my pink line, I couldnt quite believe my eyes. As I dont get beta checks in the UK I have been peeing on sticks constantly just waiting for the line to get darker. They are well most of them are I think, its hard to tell sometimes because I do them at different times of the day and now that I am constantly up through the night peeing, my FMU isnt always that great. Anyway just trying to stay positive. Today was the first day of not using the progesterone suppositry as my clinic stop them after your otd and so Im praying my little baby is producing enough to sustain everything. xxx
Every woman is so different in when they get there positive result. My colleauge did not get a faint pink line until she was almost 8 weeks pregnant and now has a lovely bouncy 2 year old, so you just cant tell. xxxx


----------



## Lisa84

Bigs :hug: Reb xxx

Congratulations on the beta Katrus 

I start stimming tomorrow. Im starting on 150 gonal F. The lowest dose they could give me because of the PCOS. I have my first scan next wednesday xxx


----------



## Springy

Got a call from the clinic today ... 4 of my 7 morula made it to blast and have been frozen!!!!! I am beyond thrilled!!! :happydance:


----------



## katrus78

See!! I bet the ones inside you are doing great too, since they chose the best! Great news!


----------



## wishingalways

Thats brilliant springy, totally agree with katrus, I bet the little ones inside and snuggling right in. They do totally grow differently. xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Fab news springy. Noce to know u have those as a back up not that u will need them :happydance: xxx


----------



## Springy

Lisa84 said:


> Fab news springy. Noce to know u have those as a back up not that u will need them :happydance: xxx

Having them as a back up has totally made me relax!!!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Good luck for your next phase of stimming Lise!

Yeah yeah yeah - go little springsters!!!

Still no news on my 10 embs - I guess no news is good news. Feels surreal to think (hopefully) I'll have one on board Saturday!! Xxxxx

Hope everyones fairing well in our little pretty big journey? Xxx


----------



## Reb S

Springy - that's such good news. Delighted for you!
Ratma - FX for your little embies! 
Wishing - you made me laugh with you description of peeing all the time! 
I'm feeling quite pissed now -3 and a half years of abstinence and now half a bottle of prosecco...! Sad, but glad to be watching you guys getting your BFPs. Thanks for all your hugs x


----------



## Ratmagirl

Huge massive hugs Reb - life is truely unfair sometimes.


----------



## Gwynth

Springy said:


> We transferred one blastocyst and one morula. At day 5 they should be blastocysts. We have 7 other morula which they are going to let grow another day and then freeze ONLY if they go to blastocyst stage.
> 
> I am feeling pretty defeated that there was only one blastocyst.....trying hard to focus on the one that they did put back but it is very hard right now.QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Springy, so exciting about your transfer! It's great that you were able to wait until the blastocyst point. We waited and extra day to see if some of my eggs would turn into Blastocysts as well...and i think one or two did develop the next day.


----------



## Gwynth

katrus78 said:


> Gwinth, are you getting any feeling about whether it's one or two? When is your third beta? Please let me know asap when you get results lol!

I don't know if it is one or two...I heard that if the beta jumps up high that could be an indicator of multiples...
I don't have a 3rd beta scheduled. The next step for me is the u/s--- I am hoping we find out then. Have you been reading up on the development of infants--- so cool to be on week 5!


----------



## Gwynth

Reb-- I am so sorry...

Wishing: Good luck on your u/s--- i can't wait to hear how it goes.

42andready: Fingers crossed for a positive test soon!

Ratma: I thought the ET was kinda funny. I was sooo focused on not peeing..My bladder was soo full! I also did acupuncture afterward and then relaxed the rest of the day. 

Katrus: Congrats on your Beta! Looks good!

Springy: Congrats on the Blasts--- i should have completely caught up before responding :)


----------



## havelove2give

Hey there! I'm not cycling this month, but am set to cycle June 1st. I would love to hear your experience - and hope to hear a BFP! Best wishes!


----------



## havelove2give

havelove2give said:


> Hey there! I'm not cycling this month, but am set to cycle June 1st. I would love to hear your experience - and hope to hear a BFP! Best wishes!

Sorry ... this appears to have posted in wrong conversation. Would love to hear anyone's stories!


----------



## lochbride

Reb, my heart goes out to you - sending huge doses of light and love to you and Steve. 

I've been a bit MIA the last week, totally miserable if I'm honest. The progesterone is evil! Killer moods at the beginning of the week, tears, doubts, massively ginormous boobs, crazy 'I'm going to be sick' nausea on 3dp2dt (didn't help that my MIL was here and DH was convinced I felt sick because I was pregnant and kept grinning at me whenever she turned her back!) Impossible at this stage I tell him but to no avail - he's def better at the positive thinking but then, with respect his body is still his own and I don't trust how I feel anymore at all!

Rubbish AF cramps yesterday (5dp2dt) and this morning which feel EXACTLY like the normal cramps I get at this exact moment every cycle. Could be the progesterone, could be AF, could be implantation - evil, evil, evil 2WW. I'm feeling pretty low as you can tell - my positive vibes to the little embies that I hope are still snuggled up are getting a bit less bright as each day passes - thank goodness it's Friday and no work for the weekend!

Springy, that great that you have frosties - I am pretty gutted that we don't, I can't believe we'll maybe have to go through it all again :(

Sorry, talk about bring the mood down!!

Hope you're all good :D


----------



## mrsmax

Lochbride - I could have written your post, althouhg my moods have been ok, but I have been at home. However, the progesterone is really playing with my mind. I have been feeling nauseous too and had cramps earlier in the week, although gone now. I'm not temping properly, but have taken my temperature a few times and it is sky high - but again, likely progesterone. I havent told DH about any of the symptoms, as like your DH, he is far more positive that me and I dont want him to come down too hard if we get our BFN.

We have no frosties either - have started saving for next round already!!!

I am lucky that I am still off work though :hug:

Sending you tons of :dust: - you are not alone.


----------



## CanAmFam

I know no one replied to my question. but I found out the answers by reading the thread. 

I had my week five ultrasound and my numbers prior were deceiving. 

We currently have triplets on board with a day 11 second beta of 457 , frozen transfer. Good luck those of you with your positives . I've learned my lesson about beta numbers.


----------



## rozzigirl

CanAmFam said:


> I know no one replied to my question. but I found out the answers by reading the thread.
> 
> I had my week five ultrasound and my numbers prior were deceiving.
> 
> We currently have triplets on board with a day 11 second beta of 457 , frozen transfer. Good luck those of you with your positives . I've learned my lesson about beta numbers.

YEAH Congratulations that is the best news I've heard all day.:baby::baby::baby: congratulations again and take care of yourself. YIPPEE


----------



## Ratmagirl

Congratulations CanAmFam!! :yay: sorry your post got overlooked!

Lochy and MM - hang in there my lovelies. I have everything crossed for you, but totally get the negative thoughts. I'm having them too and I've not even had ET yet - it must be hell :hugs:

Congtrats again Gwynth! :D

How are you doing Springy?

Hope everyone else is okay

Is it me for ET next - then Rozzi Lisa and Zuesnpickle?

I'm really panicking about my ET tomorrow - can anyone give me some tips to stay calm. Everytime I think about it my heart pounds!! Hope I have some embies ready to transfer!! Xxx


----------



## mrsmax

It is really quick and simple. Try listening to a hypnosis CD, but honestly is the least bad part of the whole IVF thing :) GL :dust:


----------



## rozzigirl

Ratma - don't stress about the ET that was actually pretty cool because you can watch the whole thing. The hardest part of all of it is having a full bladder but watching it on the monitor is actually really exciting so don't fret about it.

I go back in for one more check tomorrow morning but the plan is to trigger me tomorrow night for an ER on Monday yippee!


----------



## wishingalways

CanAmFam said:


> I know no one replied to my question. but I found out the answers by reading the thread.
> 
> I had my week five ultrasound and my numbers prior were deceiving.
> 
> We currently have triplets on board with a day 11 second beta of 457 , frozen transfer. Good luck those of you with your positives . I've learned my lesson about beta numbers.

Its just shows you, wow triplets, was that the biggest shock in the world, or did you have an incling there was more than one in there. xx


----------



## CanAmFam

wishingalways said:


> Its just shows you, wow triplets, was that the biggest shock in the world, or did you have an incling there was more than one in there. xx

thought i actually had miscarried and was prepared for the worst. i had horrible cramping for the last week and bleeding (not lots but all day, every day spotting) . got an early positive at 4dpt, but they were much or faint than anyone here. 

the blood test was high, but not high enough for me to expect 3. im convinced 2 stuck and one split ( picture looks to me that way, but im not trained. they just look eerily similar) . i think that my body produces less Hcg. my first positive test was with only 18.2 hcg (miscarried weeks afterward) 

im not as excited as most other folks --- i know all the downsides to triplets, and expect them. my deal was wanting a healthy child. then again, it is very early. heart beat ultrasound is a week away. who knows how many will exist then. our doctor isnt happy - understandable. we chose him because he has only had 12 is sets of triplets in over 25 years of practice. we REALLY didnt expect this, so we threw all 3 in. it was a frozen try, we had amazing fresh ones that didnt stick at all the try before this. we werent willing to pay to re freeze the third blast and have it rot and not be used. our next needed ICSI was going to be fresh again in january '13. 
it was against his (dr.) wishes, but the embryologist thought we made a wise decision. here's hoping for health, or for our minds to get made up for us in the coming weeks. so much can happen this early in the game. we went from being due 12/25/12 to 10/31/12

5 week ultrasound
https://i.minus.com/jWDJUl4KrAmKj.jpg


home cheapy tests, (left side from miscarriage in june, right side from this attempt) you can see that the 5rd beta on my miscarriage wasnt even as dark as very early ones on this attempt. 
https://i.minus.com/j3jieQdaFjUQ7.JPG


----------



## Reb S

Wow, Canamfam, I completely understand your reservations but huge congrats nonetheless. I do hope that nature does its thing and that how ever many babies you end up with, they are bouncing, happy and healthy x


----------



## wishingalways

Wow canamfam I know what you mean, you must be worried sick, but they say whats for ya wont go by ya, (scottish saying), try not to worry too much, easier said than done I know. If I were you and the fresh cycle hadnt worked and I had 3 frozen I would have put them all in too if I could. You made the right choice and now its just a waiting game. It does look like one has split though unless they are just right next to each other. I had similar lines right up to day 11 but mine havent gone as dark as day 12 and 13 yet. I am 5 weeks and 1 day and did another digi this morning and got 2-3, yey. I got 1-2 last saturday so im happy its moving along nicely. X 

Plus its my 5 year anniversary today and my husband wrote the nicest paragraph ever in my card, made me cry. X. Currently sitting in bed feeling mild nausea with the joiner banging down stairs awaiting my tea and toast and its not even 9am. X x 

Whats everyone got planned for the weekend. X 

Goodluck today ratmagirl soon you will be pupo. X x x


----------



## mrsmax

canamfam - wow. triplets. Like the othetr ladies have said, I would ave put in 3 too if we were allowed in the UK. No one ever expects triplets. Stay calm (!) and take the doctors advice. I watched a youtube video recently where a couple had put in two and one split and ended up with happy healthy triplets. You might wanted to google it for reassurance :hug: And CONGRATS!!!

Ratma - Good luck today honey.

Wishing - your morning sounds perfect. Happy Anniversary!!!!!!!!! Glad all is going well so far with the pregnancy - but I would guess you can STOP POAS!!!! ;)


----------



## wishingalways

mrsmax said:


> canamfam - wow. triplets. Like the othetr ladies have said, I would ave put in 3 too if we were allowed in the UK. No one ever expects triplets. Stay calm (!) and take the doctors advice. I watched a youtube video recently where a couple had put in two and one split and ended up with happy healthy triplets. You might wanted to google it for reassurance :hug: And CONGRATS!!!
> 
> Ratma - Good luck today honey.
> 
> Wishing - your morning sounds perfect. Happy Anniversary!!!!!!!!! Glad all is going well so far with the pregnancy - but I would guess you can STOP POAS!!!! ;)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: my names Nikki and I am a poas addict. X x LOL


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hey lovelies! I'm now in club PUPO :D

One other is being frozen (top grade blasto) and there are 3 or 4 slightly behind that they'll decide to freeze if appropriate by tomorrow.

So glad we have at least one frosti back up!

Feeling fine and just resting up - shall go to acupuncture in a moment. Very odd feeling isn't it!!! Xxx


----------



## 42andready

Happy Saturday everyone!

wishingalways: that's amazing that you got your second pink line so quickly! What a relief that must have been. What?!!! Your colleague had no line until 8 weeks?! That's insane! (But thanks for the optimism.) Nice going on your digis! That's heartening, eh? As for the phrase, "What's for ye&#8230;", I loved hearing that again. I'm from Glasgow originally (now living in Toronto) but my Aunt used to say that to me all the time and she always lifted my spirits with it. 

Lisa84: I wasn't aware that PCOS ladies had to have a low does of stimming meds. Any idea why?

Springy: great news re: your 4 blasts! 

Ratmagirl: all the best today! Try to chill--there's nothing to it. &#8230;and the calmer you are the stickier you will be.

Reb S: I'm totally with you re: the prosecco! If we get a BFN on Monday I'll already have the champagne a-chillin'! (There's an upside to everything!)

Gwynth: cheers for the positive vibes. All the best with your U/S. That's super exciting stuff.

lochbride: all the best for a turnaround in the way you feel. Here's hoping those wee crampies were, indeed, implantations! You're almost in the 1ww so hang in there!

CanAmFam: congrats! That's really terrific. I loved seeing your photos of your u/s (amazing!) and your stick history. I might start doing that for my next cycle (if there is to be one). So incredibly interesting. (I'm in the visuals field so I'm all over the images!!!) Looking forward to reading the results of your next u/s. All the best to you.

AFM: I'm really not feeling it and it's entirely because of POAS. All of them (including this morn's) have come back hugely negative so far (I'm now d12pd5t) and I've pretty much retired to the fact that this cycle didn't work. I'm okay with that, if so. In the interim, yesterday I emailed the IVF nurse in order to try to arrange a preemptory consult with our RE to discuss the next cycle (she didn't respond). Also, as of yesterday morn we started the ball rolling on the adoption process, i.e., registering for the course and contacting folks to do the home study. We're going to go through with that while trying another IVF cycle. Minimally there will be lots to keep me busy! &#8230;and if, in the interim Monday's hCG comes back positive then I'll have a whole host of different things to think of, i.e., thinking about being pregnant and undergoing the adoption process as well! Just call me Jolie-of-the north (I wish!).


----------



## Lisa84

Ppl with PCOS have a tendacy to hyper stim and respond massively to the drugs so they start you on a low dose to prevent the hyper stim xxx


----------



## 42andready

Happy Sunday everyone!

Seems to be pretty quiet around these parts today. Hopefully everyone's having a nice sleep-in today.

Here's my big update for the day: alas, another BFN from the POAS activities this morn. So my ratio of hope for a BFP/BFN has diminished a wee bit again, but there's still hope for tomorrow afternoon! If there BFN does come through then, given how relatively easy this inaugural cycle has been (well, except for the 2ww!) we're going to give another one a go. We have one frosty in the bank and we'll keep that for the next cycle, and if it's good on thawing, then we'll transfer that along with, hopefully, two fresh embies. I'm also going to chat with my RE about upping my Gonal-F for the next cycle in order to try to obtain a larger haul of eggs. The other thing that I've implored my DH to think about is a nice, wee getaway during our next 2ww. I've found that period to be, by far, the worst part of the cycle and, I reckon, a nice wee trip during the second week of the 2ww will be a great diversion. In the interim, we've now chosen our adoption practitioner and she's meeting us for our initial consultation in two weeks. During that time we're also heading to a seminar by an association that permits adoptions from S. Africa, Ethiopia, Kenya and Haiti. We're not hell-bent on adopting a baby and would be happy to adopt a toddler (after all, they can now sleep, talk a bit and are almost ready to pee like us!), and apparently, toddlers are considered to be "old" in terms of age for adoption from Africa. Additionally, much of the expense of international adoptions like this is the travel cost to the country (~2 trips are required). We've always wanted to travel to Africa together (I've been to Egypt and Uganda but not my DH) and this would be quite an excellent reason to do so. Lastly, given that tomorrow's going to be a bit of a wait-and-see day, I've packed it up with good things. A couple of weeks ago we hired a landscape architect to help us make our dream of an outdoor room on our rooftop terrace come true. They're coming to us at 4pm tomorrow with their initial plans so I can't wait. In addition, ~3 weeks ago we put a deposit on another two kitties (Siamese) to keep our current, older pair of lads (Siamese again) company. The kittens are to be born on May 1st (Tuesday). Lastly, tonight I'll be putting the champagne in the fridge so it's going to be consumed tomorrow evening by me and the DH or he alone, and if it's by both of us then we're certainly going to enjoy a good shag (finally) that night! So, overall, a great week to come!

Have a great Sunday, all!


----------



## mrsmax

42 - your post just made me :cry: I have been feeling glum as it really feels like AF is on the way - your positivity and strength is an inspiration. I hope your DH will be drinnking alone tomorrow night :hug:


----------



## Ratmagirl

Massive :hugs: 42 and MM - I wish I could wave a magic wand and make our dreams come true :(

I don't know how I feel - its only day 2 of being PUPO and the doubts are creeping in! I keep feeling tiny little cramps but not sure if they mean good or bad? Its so early!! Don't know how to get through the next 2 weeks!!

Hope everyone is doing okay? Xxx


----------



## Reb S

MrsMax and 42 - lots of hugs xxx
Ratma - it's far too early to worry xxx


----------



## Springy

Mrs Max - hang in there! Lots of people swear they are out and then get their BFPs. Its not over till the :witch: shows up!

42 - I'm sorry to hear that this cycle may not have been "it" for you :hugs: Meet with Dr. H and have a cycle review and you have frosties :cold: so it could be that your potential kiddo is just chilling out till you put them back :thumbup: I do hope your hubby is drinking alone and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Ratma - this is SUCH an emotional time .... I have been super positive, to crying b/c I don't think it worked. I'm just clinging to the hope and belief that there are LOTS and LOTS of ladies who have zero symptoms before getting that BFP and there are LOTS of ladies who report every symptom in the book and get an BFN. Just need to try and keep ourselves in a really good mental place.

XOXO


----------



## wishingalways

42 big hugs, but as springy say your not out yet. xxxx You seems to have a great plan in place that will definately keep you going Im sure. What doesnt kill you makes you stronger... Im sure thats a song, but so true. xxxx

Mrs Max i had feelings like Af was on her way too so that doesnt mean the worst. xx

Ratmagirl I have cramps and twinges after the first couple of days so I think thats all a good sign. xxxx

This is such an emotional time for you all. My best friend bought me a journal at the start of all of this and I thought i will never write in that but during the whole process whenever I pick it up I end up writing about 20 pages... its amazing how good it feels writing it all down on paper. xxx Maybe this will help you all too. xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Hiya ladies just got a quick question for you and im hoping u can ease my fears a bit. Ive been stimming for 3 days now and im getting twinges already. They arent unbearable but can be painful if i twist. Im worried because im only 3 days into stimming and with me havin PCOS im worried about the risk of hyper stimming. My question is when did u ladies start to get twinges that were verging on being painful? xx


----------



## Springy

Hi Lisa - sorry I can't help you as I never really had any pain or discomfort during stimming. The only thing I had was bloating. When is your first scan?


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks for replying spring xx

My first scan is on wednesday. Im sure ill be fine and im worrying for no reason xx


----------



## katrus78

42, I am sorry for your bfn and really want you for things to change tomorrow! Very smart of you to line all the good stuff up, just in case. 

I have met with the girl I met on a Russian IVF forum last weekend. As I mentioned, I gave her my left over meds nd stuff... But I just talked to her again, and we were discussing what to do with my left over embabies. There are 5 of them, and I am pretty sure there is at least two potential babies there. I was going to donate them to the clinic to give to whoever they chose as soon as I give birth, but... She said if her next attempts won't work, she would like to use donated embryos anyway, and we thought it would be great if she took mine. Not sure in this case, should I stop being friends with her, cause you know... It might be painful in the future if we meet with our kids... I know it sounds crazy, but I understand her! I did not want to use an anonymous sperm donor, and I was looking for a known donor for a while, so she probably would be more comfortable knowing the person who the embies came from? I really hope her next cycle works and she is not put in this situation though.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Lise - I had the same, infact I felt a twinge after the first stimming inj! I'm slightly pcos too and remember I had the same convo with you ref: clomid and painful ov? You'll be fine - I'm sure, they've taken the pcos into consideration haven't they? Xxx

Wow katrus - I totally admire you for even considering donating. What a wonderful thing to do. Perhaps you should all look into counselling before you make a desision and it would help you to look at the positives and pitfulls of the situation. I hope your friend is sucessful whatever happens xxx

42 - still keeping everything x'd for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

O yh i remember that convo now. Thats eased my fear a bit thanks xx

I am on the lowest dose so should be fine xx


----------



## Reb S

Katrus - you're an amazing person! Can I just issue a tiny word of warning tho - don't make any promises until you have your family in your arms. But then, of course, do the wonderful thing and it would be so nice to know the person who your embabies are going to, if it's legal etc. Just make sure you have all the boundries in place about if you have contact etc; I too, really hope her cycle works - I LOVE hearing the BFP's coming in! x


----------



## katrus78

Thank you, Reb. I definitely will wait until the child is safely in my arms. In fact, if it is one child and it's a boy, I will use some of my snow embies to try again. We do have an option in my clinic to donate to a specific couple. Although I would probably withdraw myself completely from that couples life, just so they can raise their child with no looking back. 

How are you doing, sweety?


----------



## Reb S

I'm doing....! x


----------



## Springy

Ratma - did you hear about your other embies that were still going strong? Were they able to freeze them?

Mrs Max - feeling any better today???


----------



## Ratmagirl

Springy - just called the clinic and they froze 3 more - so we have 4 frosties. Am chuffed with that!! Didn't get to ask what sort of grade they were though as she was quick to hang up :(

How are you feeling? Were just a few days apart - have you experinced anything yet? I know its very early days.

Reb - :hugs:

Hope you're doing okay MM

Hope everyone else is okay? Xxx


----------



## 42andready

Happy Monday everyone!

mrsmax: oh no! No crying, please! Try not to feel blue if no AF has arrived because, as they say about the singing of the fat lady&#8230;! It ain't over! (&#8230;and thank you for your kind words.)

Ratmagirl: the doubting is almost inevitable but try to bar them from your mind. As for the tiny wee cramps they sound characteristic of implantation cramps. Here's hoping!!!! Incidentally, cheers for keeping everything crossed for me and the trio!

Springy: cheers for the nice words! How are you holding up? All the best for a fabulous BFP for you this cycle.

wishingalways: wow, that sounds like quite the tome that you're working on there. It'll be great, when you have babe in arms, to reread it all, eh?

Lisa84: has your clinic been testing your estrogen levels? Generally higher E2 levels signal hyperstimming as well as the symptoms. Are you drinking lots of Gatorade and downing high-salt foods? That should help.

katrus78: great to hear from you! Wow, that's quite the dilemma in re: the girl and your embies. I guess you have a wee bit to think about it but that could be a toughie. What does your DH think?

AFM: I had one of the easiest blood draws this morning, ever! The tech was amazing and I didn't end up with 2-3 separate bandages for all the exploratory pokes. Wahooo! So we're into the wait. Thankfully I have a physical at 11am and then some architects are coming over to check out our lounge to give us some quotes on re-doing it. That should help keep the rest of the 2ww relatively pain-free! I POAS this morn and, again, one pink line so I'll be uber-shocked if this test comes back with a BFP. What a nice shock that would be! If not, then what a nice sip that champagne will be!


----------



## Lisa84

Nope i don't have any bloods done just scans :( I have heard powerade can help but asked my Acu lady and she said it doesn't really make much difference. It can't hurt to try tho right so i'll buy some on my way home from Accu :)

Glad getting your bloods drawn was a doddle today :) Good luck sweetie :) xxxx


----------



## Springy

Ratmagirl said:


> Springy - just called the clinic and they froze 3 more - so we have 4 frosties. Am chuffed with that!! Didn't get to ask what sort of grade they were though as she was quick to hang up :(
> 
> How are you feeling? Were just a few days apart - have you experinced anything yet? I know its very early days.

That's awesome! I don't know the grade of any of mine and that is because they don't believe in issuing a "grade" to patients because they could put back an absolutely perfect embryo and it won't take and they put back one that is of lower "quality" and it takes .... so our clinic feels that the grade of an embryo is not indicative of how it will perform in the body. Just know if it was good enough to freeze then it will be good enough for implantation :thumbup:

AFM - no symptoms to report at all ... no cramps nothing. I know several people who have zero symptoms and are pregnant and several who report every symptom under the sun and are not pregnant so I'm not reading into it. I know lots of people report horrible progesterone side effects and I'm on 600 mg a day and no real symptoms so maybe I will be a symptomless BFP!



42andready said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> Springy: cheers for the nice words! How are you holding up? All the best for a fabulous BFP for you this cycle.
> 
> AFM: I had one of the easiest blood draws this morning, ever! The tech was amazing and I didn't end up with 2-3 separate bandages for all the exploratory pokes. Wahooo! So we're into the wait. Thankfully I have a physical at 11am and then some architects are coming over to check out our lounge to give us some quotes on re-doing it. That should help keep the rest of the 2ww relatively pain-free! I POAS this morn and, again, one pink line so I'll be uber-shocked if this test comes back with a BFP. What a nice shock that would be! If not, then what a nice sip that champagne will be!

42 - thanks! At least one of us is being positive about my cycle ;)

I don't think I ever told you this but I have ONE complaint about Hannam ... the blood-work lady!!! She was very unsympathetic to the fact I wanted to lie down to have blood drawn, she was not very good at finding a vein in my arm - I think partly because she was putting the tourniquet way to low and it needed to be higher and she would then stick me and dig around before finding a vein - hello don't stick me till you KNOW you'll have a vein!!! And she bruised me every time!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm sorry that this AM wasn't two pink lines but I think you're holding up way better than I would :thumbup: Enjoy that glass (or bottle!!) of champagne tonight. Let me know what Mel says this afternoon when she calls. Do you think you'll do an FET with your one embaby or will you do another fresh cycle??:hugs:


----------



## Ratmagirl

Thanks Springy - yes there were no mention of grades at ET, so perhaps its the same at our clinic. I think no symptoms is normal at this stage - I'm feeling + for you!!

42 - you sound like such a positive lady that if it really is a BFN this time, then you will suceed at this again. I'm really keeping everything x'd for you (and everyone)!!

Lisa - try not to worry about overstimming - they will be keeping their beady eyes on you I'm sure! How often are you being scanned? I was bricking it about the same as I was not being monitored - only 1 scan on day 10!!! Try the drink - t'won't do no harm.


----------



## Springy

Ratma - we'll be positive for one another ok?! Sound like a deal???:happydance:


----------



## mrsmax

Hi ladies - lots going on on this thread as usual

42 - good luck with your BETA today, anything coudl happen :dust: and if this one is the winner, the next one will be with your little frostie :hugs:

Springy - it seems like everyone is different. Marie had no symptoms and was pregnant with twins and some people swear you cant get symptoms before 6 weeks - so you are defo not out. 

Ratma - how you doing? 

Katrus - I agree with everything everyone else has said. I think you should take it slow and think carefully before making any promises. I love the fact that yoou have a heart big enough to want to do that though :smile:

Lisa - I dont know much about over stimming as I was an under stimmer - but i am sure the clinic knows what it is doing!

Wishful - how ya?


----------



## mrsmax

Ok - me again. 

SOOOOOOOOOOOOO - I didnt want to annouce until DH got home and I told him. I got a :bfp: this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was in TOTAL shock as was convinced I was out 


However (and how I hated it when people did this when they got their BFP) I am terrified that this will be a chemical like we had last June. I have my blood test Thursday, so that will be good. Dont get me wrong, when I tested this morning and saw the line (almost straight away) I laughed, I cried, I paced around the house in shock and shaking with happiness, I just cant believe we could be one of the lucky ones who get an IVF BFP 1st try!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did anyone else with a bfp feel this worried that it will be all over before it has even started?


----------



## wishingalways

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


mrsmax said:


> Ok - me again.
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOO - I didnt want to annouce until DH got home and I told him. I got a this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was in TOTAL shock as was convinced I was out
> 
> 
> However (and how I hated it when people did this when they got their BFP) I am terrified that this will be a chemical like we had last June. I have my blood test Thursday, so that will be good. Dont get me wrong, when I tested this morning and saw the line (almost straight away) I laughed, I cried, I paced around the house in shock and shaking with happiness, I just cant believe we could be one of the lucky ones who get an IVF BFP 1st try!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Did anyone else with a bfp feel this worried that it will be all over before it has even started?

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

THATS AWESOME...... I AM SOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU.

and yes I still feel like this is not real, it is totally natural what you are feeling, I felt EXACTLY THE SAME. I kept thinking well my AF is due so maybe its a chemical or it wont stay...... but Im fine... and you will be too.


:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I could cry right now....... OMG you are PREGNANT. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Thank you Wishing :cloud9: Your post made me :cry: is it too early too blame it on the hormones ;) :hug: :hug:


----------



## wishingalways

NO hun you blame away..... I am so happy for you. So how many weeks and days are you. By the way.................. YOUR PREGNANT.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: just doesnt put it into words does it. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmax

according to the link Springy sent a while back - I am 3 weeks and 6 days. :cloud9: sooo wonderful to share this with you guys


----------



## wishingalways

Wow I am loving this thread and so many great bump buddies to share the experience with. xx

I am starting to need the loo constantly. I was in M&S with my mum yesterday and in the space of about 40 minutes I had visited the loo 3 times and I am feeling very moody right now too, snapping at everyone but it will all be worth it in the end.

Congratulations again. xxxxxxx


----------



## Ratmagirl

OMG WOW MM!!!!!!! Congratulations lovely - feel so emotional for you :D :D :D :D :D :D

I think its totally normal to have the worries you have. Try and stay positive - welcome little baby maxx :yay: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 42andready

Hi there ladies!

So, after my other pal got the call today at 1pm (she underwent IUI at the same clinic and received a BFN call), I finally got the call at 2:50pm. Negatron. I'm happy to report that all those funds spent on the POAS obsession has paid off insofar as I really feel fine with the result. It really helped to break the impact as there wasn't really much impact at all. So, in retrospect, for me, it was a great idea to be let down slowly via the sticks. On to the next set o' plans! For one, we passed the initial screen for the Children's Aid Society adoption process (woo!). Two, I have my RE follow-up at the end of this month to fine-tune our new game plan. I can't wait! Our tentative plan is to try another fresh cycle, keep our frosty and then transfer the frosty and any others with the new cycle. The aim is to get the eggs out while they're relatively young! I'll be going in later this week (after my new day 1) for an ovary assessment to see if there are any cysts growing. (How common is that, post-IVF--anyone know??)

So the upsides to a BFN for anyone who needs them: 1) your boobs WILL stop being sore and WILL return to a size that fits in your bras; 2) you can finally enjoy a wee bit o' vino with dinner; 3) look at all that bonking that can now, feasibly, take place!

I'll be checking in to see how everyone is doing but, in the meantime, thank you so much, all of you, for your support over the past weeks. You've really helped buoy me when I was flagging. I'm looking forward to reading some really great news from you all soon! K


----------



## katrus78

Oh, MM! MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 
:headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin:

The worry goes on from one appt to the next,but at some point you will start believing that this is it and there is really nothin to worry about. I think my worry should end tomorrow, at the first u/s. 

It's so awesome to have so many bump buddies! Love you guys!


----------



## Ratmagirl

I'm so sorry 42 :hugs:

I really admire your attitude though and you sound like you're going to bounce straight on to round 2. Thanks for all of the support you've given us and it'd be great to 'see you' now and again. Best of luck for the future xxxxxx


----------



## Reb S

Mrsmax - FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
42 - hugs x


----------



## Springy

Mrs max this is amazing news and proves my theory that grading of embryos means nothing!!!! It's all about how they snuggle in. I am so pleased for you and DH!!

All of your concerns are valid but try and relax and enjoy the fact that you are PREGNANT!!

:wohoo: :wohoo:

How are you feeling physically??


----------



## Lisa84

Fantastic news Mrs Max :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## Springy

42 - sending you a huge :hug: enjoy your wine tonight and take time to grieve the BFN.


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks everyone - your support means a lot!!! I feel a bit more relaxed today - just waiting to fully celebrate until the blood test on Thursday. 

Springy - I feel less crampy today, but have been feeling crampy and nauseous since last Wednesday. It hasnt got any worse - yet! However, if it means I am preggers, I am happy to be as :sick: as a dog ;0 Have you had any symptoms yet?

42 :hugs:

Who is next to test?


----------



## wishingalways

42, so sorry for your bfn, but wow what an inspiration you are. Such a strong lady. Hope you enjoyed your wine last night and well done for getting back on the horse as they say. X x x


----------



## wishingalways

Mrs m, 4 weeks today, yey. You need to type your stats so springy can put them on the front page.

Springy, ratmagirl how you both feelin. X springy can you put bfp on the front stats page, it just says date. X thank you. X


----------



## mrsmax

wishing - I am just waiting for my blood test in Thursday to come OK and then I will do that :coffee:


----------



## Springy

All updated!

MrsMax pass along your stats - see my post on the first page, and I'll add you to the list. I won't put anything in your results area till your blood draw on Thursday.

AFM - 6dp5dt and nothing to report, no symptoms at all ... but I know that this is very normal so I'm trying to stay positive, which I will have you know is SUPER hard!!! I was never one to get cramps around :witch: so I'm thinking no cramping for me is a good sign! I'm bloated, slightly backed up and my boobs are sore, full and heavy feeling but all of that is due to progesterone so I'm not reading into it!


----------



## Lisa84

When are you going to test Spring? xx


----------



## Springy

Lisa84 said:


> When are you going to test Spring? xx

Not till Sunday at the very earliest .... my brother gets married on Saturday so if I test and it is a :bfn: mentally I know I will not be able to pull myself together and smile that day. So out of respect for him and his fiance I'll wait till Sunday.


----------



## mrsmax

Springy - it is such torture isnt it. Bloating is a massive sign of pregnancy, but like you say you never quite know if it is just the progestorone playing with you. I totally think you have the right strategy about not testing before the wedding - you want to enjoy that to its full and even if you got a BFP not a BFN you might not enjoy the wedding as much as your mind would be on other "little" things ;) Have everything crossed for you. 

My stats are:

Follies - unknown
ER - 17th April. Eggs collected 6 or 7 (they told me both)
ET - 19th April. 2 embryos, both with some fragmentation. One 3 cell and one 4 cell. 
Blood test - 3rd May.....

:)


----------



## Ratmagirl

Yes that's a good idea Springy not testing on the wedding day. When is your official test date? Keeping everything crossed for you.

Hope everything shows up on your bloods MM - I'm sure it'll be fine!! How do you feel symptom-wise?

Where is Lochy - is she next to test? Good luck Lochy if you're reading xxx

AFM - 3dp5dt and I think my mind is playing tricks on me and I'm convinced its worked which I'm worrying about as if get a BFN I'll be devestated. I have to test Fri 11th as I run out of progesterone the day after and shall need to go and collect some before the weekend - otherwise I would have preferred to test on 12th so I won't have to go to work and face people if BFN!

Symptoms for me (could be imagination/prog) slight cramp in the same place, very very tired this morning - did wake up in the night for a while so that could be the reason! Also I have an odd taste in my mouth, but I'm sure its far too early for pg symptoms!! I really think I'm making them up. Increased weeing and boobs are sore but they were before ET so not going on that one!

Help - I'm going crackers!! Too scared to test before OTD though so am going to hold out! Xxxx


----------



## Springy

My blood draw is May 9th - next Wednesday. 14 days post transfer.


----------



## mrsmax

Ratma - I thought I was pregnant for a while last week. I had some of the same symptoms as you - I slept really heavily and then woke up in the middle of the night to pee. I also kinda felt calm and preggers - then I got those horrid cramps on Sunday morning and was certain I was out! The mind DEF plays tricks on you, but sometimes your instincts are correct. Here is hoping. :dust:

Soooo excited for th next testers.

Where are you Lochy?? Hope you're good.


----------



## katrus78

Hey girls. I am sitting in the wait room for my first u/s. Sooo nervous for some reason!
Btw, I also had middle-of-the-night peeing as one of the first symptoms. Probably, the only one. But I got it after I got a positive on a blood test. MM, so happy for you!
Springy, Ratma - you guys are next!!! So exciting!!!!


----------



## wishingalways

Can't really type well on this phone but still reading. 

Def agree about the wedding springy, enjoy the wedding knowing your pupo. X 
My fingers are crossed for all of you still to test. X 

Can't wait to hear us results katrus.

Working until 9 tonight, totally sucks and very tired right now.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Good luck for your u/s katrus - must be exciting but very nerve wracking. Let us know if its double trouble (twins)!! :D

Ahh that sucks Wishing - hope this eve flys by xxx

Ps I've been peeing in the night for a while due to being anxious so am not convinced its a symptom!! So hard not to read all the signs but they could be prog induced!! Xxxx


----------



## mrsmax

Good luck Katrus - totally normal to be nervous. Let us know how it goes. 

Ratma - I am liking the sound of your PUPO symptoms so far. 

Wishing :hug: I am dreading going back to work on Friday! Least it is a bank holiday weekend here so cant really complain!


----------



## katrus78

OMG, I tried to let the new sink in, but I really can't believe it still...

I am 5w4d

*IT'S TWINS!!!​*

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/Thedahlenbabies.jpg​


----------



## Springy

That's AWESOME Katrus!!!!!!!!!!!!! :oneofeach:


----------



## mrsmax

:wohoo: :wohoo: :headspin: :bunny: 

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! No wonder you had high BETAS!!!

How you feeling - just shocked How is DH? :dust:


----------



## Ratmagirl

Oh wow Katrus - those little twin blobbies are beautiful <3

You must be over the moon and back again!!

So so sooooooooo chuffled for you xxxx

Come on ladies - let's have some more BFPs please!!!


----------



## wishingalways

OMG my HEART has all of a sudden jumped to about 150 beats a minute. 

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS KATRUS. Wow I bet thats a lot to take in.

I am thinking right now I had the same lines on the same day as you....... dont know my betas but!!!!!!!! I am starting to think there might actually be two in there........ and I have a whole week to wait. aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh

So happy for you Katrus. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishingalways

when is your next scan Katrus. xx


----------



## wishingalways

Do you have any symptoms yet Katrus..... My boobs are soooorreee and Im really tired and I almost couldnt fit in my work trousers today:shy:, By next week its going to have to be dresses and leggins to work. I thought i was coping well with the wait but now Im right back to impatient again. lol
xxx


----------



## katrus78

OMG girls, I am in such shock, I mean I kinda thought there might be two in there, but to see them with my own eyes... I almost fell of the chair! And the funniest thing was that the u/s tech ran out of paper to print pics from the scan, so she asked me to hold the stick inside my hoohoo, and I was holding it for like 3 minutes, trying to move it around to find the kiddos again lol, but couldn't :) When she was showing them to me, they looked way rounder and clearer than on this picture.

Wishing, I secretly am convinced you have two in there as well :)
My only symptom is getting up to pee at night, only once a night though, and the tiredness maybe. Sore boobs - yeah, but I think it's from the progesterone I am taking...


----------



## wishingalways

I know I keep thinking two but then think naaaaaaaa theres just one but im not on progesterone support anymore so this boob sore and bloating is all baby. X x. The sickness has gone though so think that was the progesterone.... still plenty time for that to appear though. X


----------



## 42andready

Katrus, that is so freaking amazing! I LOVED seeing your u/s image (and even more so because I'm a radiologist-in-training)! That's so great. All the best!!!!


----------



## rozzigirl

Katrus - YEAH, Congratulations on the twins that is so very exciting. I'm very happy for you guys.


----------



## mrsmax

Katrus - how fun you cant to try and find the Lo's yourself!!

Wishing - wow. You could have two!!!!!! Would you be ok with that? 

I am loving this thread. 

42 - interesting career :)

Is anyone else testing soon? I want the good news to keep coming in please!

ps took a clearblue digi test with indicator and it said 2-3 weeks :cloud9: Making me a little more confident ahead of blood test tomorrow.


----------



## wishingalways

Mrs max, maybe its you who has twins. I only got a 1-2 on the digi at 4w 1d, if your getting 2-3 already I bet your beta tomorrow will be HIGH. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I would be totally fine with twins, probably a lot more worried throughout the pregnancy but also really happy too. I'm totally fine either way, just really want to know now. xx


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks Wishing - that is good to know (although slightly scary. Ha ha. Dh would love twins - I will just be happy to have a long healthy pregnancy whether there is one or two babies in there!

Cant wait until you find out whether you have one or two!!!!! So much waiting in this game.


----------



## Lisa84

Hiya ladies :hi:

I'm loving all the bfps in here at the mo :) :)

Just got back from my first follie check scan and my left ovary was high so she couldn't get exact numbers and measurements but said there was about 8 there all measuring about the same. She measured one and it was 10mm. My right ovary was easier and i have 8 on there too and they are all measuring more or less the same size. One was slightly small at 7.3 and one slightly bigger at 11.3 but the rest are all around the 10mm (10.3, 10.4......etc)

She said the fact that they are all roughly the same size is a good sign :) :)

I'm sooo relieved it's working i could actually cry!!! :) :) xxx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Sounds eggcellent Lisa!! :D :D when is your next folli scan?

Whoohoo for 2-3 wks MM :yay: oooh wonder if it is twinnies??

Hope your scan date comes round quickly Wishing - why is time going extra slow at the moment? :D

How are you doing Springy? Katrus? Rozzi - where abouts are you in this now, I forget? Lochy?

Hope everyones doing okay?

I'm finding work hard to concentrate on today - I just want to know if its worked NOW!!!!!

Had a bit of a panic last night in the shower as some old progesterone gel must be working itself out of me *tmi* like cottage cheese and it had some old looking blood in it. Thinking about it now it was probably left over from EC maybe?

No cramps or anything new here - just very zitty, a bit tired and still needing to wee in the night. I can't believe I still have 9 days til I test - I going to go nutty!!! Xxxx


----------



## katrus78

MM, wow, digi said 2-3 weeks? As Wishing said, your HCG must be through the roof now! Can't wait to find out! How many dpt will you be on Thursday?

Lisa, follies measuring all about the same as great, because than they can retrieve more of them with most of them being mature, not post mature or under mature. Looks great, keep em cooking evenly, girl!

Ratma, I can't wait til I can stop the vaginal progesteron! Hate the cottage cheese too! It has a burning sensation too sometimes, nasty.


----------



## Lisa84

My next scan is on Friday. The nurse said i would probably have one on saturday too to maybe trigger saturday night for collection Monday :happydance:

Are you gonna wait to the official date to test? xxx


----------



## Lisa84

katrus78 said:


> MM, wow, digi said 2-3 weeks? As Wishing said, your HCG must be through the roof now! Can't wait to find out! How many dpt will you be on Thursday?
> 
> Lisa, follies measuring all about the same as great, because than they can retrieve more of them with most of them being mature, not post mature or under mature. Looks great, keep em cooking evenly, girl!

Congratulations on the twinny scan hun :happydance:

I'm eating and drinking soo much protein that it must be helping. If i never see a boiled egg again in my life i would be happy lol xx


----------



## mrsmax

Lisa - That is a great scan result. Like you say, it is SUCH a relief to know that all those injections are actually working :flower:

Ratma - I think I was lucky, my TWW seemed to go quite quickly - strange, but not working during it I think made it go quicker cause I just lost myself in One Tree Hill boxsets (!) and cooking programmes and BNB....least the bank hliday is just around the corner. 

Katrus - on Thursday I will be 16 days since retrieval (14 days post 2DT). Fingers crossed. Cramps have gone today - hope that isnt a bad sign :wacko:


----------



## Ratmagirl

Yes I think I'll wait until the official test day - am too scared to test before then, unless I get some symptoms. I'm dreading it :( and seeing a BFN

Yes that prog gel is nasty - if I get a BFP I'll be using it until 8 weeks!! If it helps though I don't care! Xxx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Thanks MM - hopefully your cramps were just the embie/twins :D snuggling in!!

Yes I was hoping work would distract me but as I have internet access its not been great at doing that!!

Lisa - will you have 1 or 2 embies put back?

Am I the only one with 1 on board?


----------



## Lisa84

They have a SET policy but i am gonna fight for 2 put back. My friend had IVF at CARE and she said she fought on the day of transfer to have 2 put back. She said it took a while but in the end they just caved. I want 2 put back because i don't want any what ifs and if i had 1 put back and it didn't work i would always be thinking what if xxx


----------



## Springy

Good morning lovely ladies!

Today is hump day .... middle of the week and brings me one day closer to testing!!!!!

Katrus - makes me feel really good that you are pregnant with twins and have no symptoms as I feel nothing!

MrsMax - how are you feeling today? Can't wait for your blood draw tomorrow! If your digi is reading 2 - 3 weeks already then my money is with the other ladies on TWO!!! Its weird that you say DH is ok with twins and you're on the fence, its opposite for us! I would be ok with twins DH is afraid of them!!!! He is afraid I think more of me and how I will be a complete :growlmad: with no sleep :haha:

Rozzi / Loch - how are you ladies!

Lisa - that is a great scan!!! I was told the same thing as you - as long as they are growing at the same rate that is the important thing :thumbup:

Ratma - I'm going stir crazy not testing, you??? I want to know but I don't. I really only want to know if its positive!!!!

AFM as I mentioned no real symptoms. Would love to pop on and say I have cramping or nausea or stuff like that but nothing. My boobs are gigantic which DH is loving but that's the progesterone .... and I'm tired and bloated ... again progesterone and perhaps the bloating wasn't helped by my dinner selection of popcorn at the movie theater last night :haha:


----------



## rozzigirl

Hello ladies - so very happy to hear that everyone is doing so great and that there have been such wonderful results lately.

AFM - I had my ER on Monday and they got 5 and yesterday I got my fertilization report that all 5 fertilized so I am over the moon so happy. Since I'm almost 41 I was very happy with the fact that they got 5 this time. My ET is scheduled for tomorrow morning so I'm excited for that also. Things are moving right along, let's hope the good news continues for everyone.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Yes Springy - going mad not knowing too!! But as you said, want to know but don't either!!

Went into the pharmacy and eyed up the tests - even though I have a load of normal pink dye ones at home, plus the one the clinic gave us! I think I'll wait as don't want to jinx things.

Lisa - I didn't really think of querying or arguing only having 1 put back so just went along with it. We'll just have to see what happens.

Right - I really MUST do some work!!!


----------



## Lisa84

hahaha me too. I'm sat at my desk constantly checking BnB lol xxx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Oooh good luck Rozzi - I'm pleased you got all 5 :yay:!! Shall be thinking of you tomorrow then you will join the 2ww nut train!! LOL


----------



## Gwynth

Wow! So much is happening!

CanAm: Congrats! Thanks for sharing the u/s image. I think the worrying is not going to stop throughout the pregnancy for me. I just keep thinking I need to make it to the next step, which will be my first u/s tomorrow :)

Lochy: Try not to worry about the cramping. I had a lot of cramping too.

42 and Ready: Your positivity is truely an inspiration. I think you have a great plan. That's what kept me going over the last few years- just coming up with what to do next.

Springy and Ratma: The waiting is soo difficult. I feel for you both. I didn't feel much of anything and still don't. Try to stay positive and baby dust to you both :)

Lisa: I'm not sure i can help with your question either. I don't remember much pain around the shots except for right after they gave them. I just felt really bloated.

Katrus: Congrats on twins!! That is amazing! I am so excited for you! I am also completely amazed at your generosity in thinking of donating your eggs. Definitely something to think about and talk through...I agree that you should take your time making a decision and wait until you don't need your frosties. 

Springy: I also hated the blood draws. I opted to go to a lab instead of my dr's office beause they could not ever get my blood! 

Ms. Max: Congrats! Worrying is normal. I didn't quite believe the home test either until i got confirmation from my Dr. and even now I want the proof in the u/s...

Wishing: I am bloated too, but didn't think it was due to the pregnancy...I thought it would be too early...I don't really feel much different at all except bathroom breaks and some sore boobs.

Ratma: I was scared to test too! I also only but one blastocyst back.

Rozzi: Congrats on the fertilization.

As for me I am anxiously awaiting my u/s tomorrow! I am looking forward to at some point stopping the progesterone. It is so messy. I also had the burning sensation a couple of times. I will do pretty much anything to keep this baby though :)


----------



## Ratmagirl

Best of luck for tomorrow Gwynth ((hugs)) I'm sure little mini gwyn is waiting to wave back at you :)

Thanks for the reassurance re: 1 blasto and lack of symptoms too - that's made me feel a lot better.

I think I'm starting to get on a downer after being so positive for ages. I'm trying my hardest not to overthink everything but its so difficult! Xxxx


----------



## mrsmax

Gwynth - great to hear from you. Masses of luck for the u/s. Looking forward to the results tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Springy

Ratma - are we living the same life?!?! I was SUPER DUPER positive up until transfer day ... then it is like a bolt of negative nellie lightning hit me and now I can't help but think it didnt' work. 

HOWEVER there are more and more ladies on here and coworkers telling me that they had NO clue they were pregnant at first and didn't feel anything. So I have to admit that as of today I am feeling a bit more positive and thinking again and telling myself "Hey, there is NO reason why this will NOT have worked!!!"

Have you heard of Zita West? I have her IVF Cds and my friend has her book and she says that it is TOTALLY normal to become more negative as the testing date gets closer .... so if ANYTHING at all Ratma ... we are normal :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes13

Hi girls! Congratulation to those of you who got your BFP and good luck and baby dust for those who are still waiting!
We finally have an appointment time for transfer ,tomorrow at 9:30.They didn't tell us how many embrios are left of the initial 4. They sure like to keep us in suspense.](*,)


----------



## lochbride

Hey ladies, I'm still here - just catching up on the news and OMG! Mrs M you wonderful thing you - congratulations!!!!! :happydance: I am totally thrilled for you, really wonderful news to check back in this morning and hear that you got a BFP :D 

And Gwynth, Katrus, Wishing - hope everything is behaving itself beautifully and 2WWer's - keep the faith! 

42 - if you're still reading, I just wanted to send you lots of love and light - good vibes for a positive tomorrow xx

AFM, I have been MIA again because I just felt like I was going mad. Hormones have totally settled down now, cramping has pretty much stopped with is par for the course in a normal cycle. Except of course it's not normal - it's a BIG DEAL and I can't switch my brain off from thinking about it! I did go and see a lady that's been treating me with visceral manipulation for a slightly wonky uterus and while she didn't work on me she felt my stomach and said she thought there was definitely one little embryo buzzing away in there - no guarantees that it will stay of course but she said she couldn't feel any endometrium break up starting which I guess is a good sign at this stage 11dp2dt.... I took it as a positive thing and am not considering myself out even though it is so close to blood test day. Don't think we will test before so we're still holding on for the ride...

Argh! Isn't this mental? Sending you all good luck vibes and happy baby thoughts - loved reading back over the last few pages to get the news - MM I'm so chuffed for you :D
xx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Good luck for your ET babyhopes!!

Not too much longer now Lochy - it all sounds good to me. Keeping everything x'd for you xxx

Springy - yes I think we are cross atlantic dopplegangers!! :lol:
Yep I have the Zita West CD and its helping tremendously with relaxing, unforch it doestn switch the old brain off!!

Urgh - I'm exhausted trying not to think of it all. The treatment was a piece of cake compared to the 2ww!

Let's hope the time hurries up and flies by for all of us!!


----------



## Gwynth

Ratma: Thanks! I am looking forward to finally going in for the u/s. The two week wait is really difficult, but just keep telling yourself it only takes one :)

Springy, Lochy, Ratma: Baby dust to you all! 

BabyHopes: Good luck on the transfer-- so exciting :)


----------



## 42andready

Hi there ladies!

It's great to read all of your news and to see some progress. All the best to those with upcoming betas and ultrasounds!!!

On this end, I had my follow-up with my RE today and it was really great. We digested plans for over an hour. So here's the dealio: we'll do the frozen embryo transfer this month to give the ovaries a chance to chill. If it works, then bravo! If not, then another fresh cycle. He did note that, in terms of ladies my age, I'm the perfect candidate, at 42, to become pregnant, that is, great ovarian reserve, great health and diagnosed male factor with excellent sperm DNA. He said, if anyone should get IVF-preggers, it should be us. So we'll keep going with 1 or 2 more fresh cycles (and possibly some frozen in between). I have a big fibroid that could be a problem so I've also snagged a referral to chat about having that removed. Additionally, we talked about genetic screening and given the greater chance of embryo failure (due to the sampling, freezing and then day-6 transfer) we're definitely going to hold off on that for the next fresh cycle, if we do a fresh cycle. In the interim, things are moving rapidly ahead on the adoption front, so all's good!

I hope everyone's have a superb week and I look forward to reading some more, great news from you all!


----------



## katrus78

Wow, 42, what a great plan! Look how much you have accomplished! Good job! 

I just wanted to share a link to a great article that talks about ovarian reserveand egg quality (not too helpful for male factor couples but still). Look at the explanation before and after the pictures with dots, I think it is eggcelent:

https://www.advancedfertility.com/eggquantityquality.htm


----------



## mrsmax

Ok - so I am finally ready to get a little excited!!!! My BETA was 359 :wohoo: Nurse said that was a really good level and I should be feeling confident about this pregnancy. They dont do follow up betas in the UK - so have to wait until my first scan. Yikes!!!

Very happy today :) 

Katrus - that is a good (albeit slightly scary) article. I have low ovarian reserve - hoping I am growing a green dot not a red one ;)


----------



## Springy

Great number MrsMax!! And your scan will be here before you know it!!

Ratma - how you holding up today? I'm a mess .... I totally feel today like this cycle didn't work and that it is going to be a BFN. I feel NOTHING ... I am not even tired and my boobs aren't even as sore as they were before. I feel like the progesterone is just keeping AF at bay. This SUCKS ....


----------



## Ratmagirl

That's bloody bril news MM!! Whoohooo

Whens your scan? My clinic does one 3wks after the ODT I think?

Aww Springy - this is awful isn't it? I'm the opposite today and have somehow convinced myself that its worked and imagining symptoms. Then I keep reminding myself I shall be desperately let down next week if its a BFN.

Stay sane lovely - you've got the wedding to occupy you this weekend and then it'll be soon to test. I'm feeling good vibes from you if that's any help? Xxxxxx

Hope everyone else is good? How was the scan Gwynth?


----------



## mrsmax

yep - my scan is 3 weeks today. I'm glad you're feeling positive today Ratma - cant wait to get the final results from our thread - and hopefully with BFPS!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Thanks MM - trouble is, I'd rather not feel pos as it will be a bigger dissapointment if BFN IYSWIM!! 

Urgh this is a total head [email protected]*k!!!!!


----------



## Springy

Ratmagirl said:


> Thanks MM - trouble is, I'd rather not feel pos as it will be a bigger dissapointment if BFN IYSWIM!!
> 
> Urgh this is a total head [email protected]*k!!!!!

I think part of my feeling negative is self protection .... If I'm prepared for a BFN then maybe the let down will be less ya know?! :coffee:


----------



## mrsmax

Totally understand not POAS. I waited until 13DPO - and only tested then as I "knew" I wasnt pregnant and figured I was going to grieve anyway so might as well grieve once - not twice (once before POAS and once after). I say, enjoy being PUPO as loing as poss, as you will have 8 months to enjoy being pregnant ;)


----------



## Gwynth

42: That is fabulous news from your doctor! When the doctor is positive that is a really good sign. Sounds like you ahve a good plan :)

Ms. M: Congratulations! YAY!!!

Ratma: I'm going in for the scan in a couple of hours...I can't wait! When do you do the blood test?

Springy: When do you do the blood test?


----------



## Ratmagirl

Good luck Gwyn!!

Yes 42 that's an amazing plan of action you've got there - you sound such a positive person and you'll defo get a good outcome xxx

Gwyn - don't think I'll get a blood test?

Just did my relaxation CD again - must do some good as it makes me sleep for 30mins!!

Yes Springster - self-preservation that's the word I was trying to think of. Let's hope we both get +'s!!!

MM - I love your ticker!! Xxx


----------



## rozzigirl

Hello ladies - I had my ET today so am happy to have that over with now, it was a piece of cake which was great. I went to acupuncture before and after so I'm now in the dreaded 2ww. I hope yo all have a great day.


----------



## katrus78

Yey, Rozzi, you're now PUPO!
Congrats! Hope your TWW will go fast!


----------



## mrsmax

Gwynth - how was the scan?

Rozzi - congrats :happydance: Try to enjoy being PUPO


----------



## Ratmagirl

Congratulations Rozzi!!! Welcome to the barmy 2ww :lol:

I had some small cramps all day yesterday which freaked me out slightly, and this morning there is a tiny amount of brown spotting in with the progesterone gunk. I really hope AF isn't on its way :( I'm 6dp5dt today - could AF turn up anytime or can the prog gel keep it at bay?

Hope everyones good? Xxx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Ps - isn't it your OTD Lochy? I remembered may the 4th be with you LOL

Good luck lovely - have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Reb S

Ratmagirl said:


> Congratulations Rozzi!!! Welcome to the barmy 2ww :lol:
> 
> I had some small cramps all day yesterday which freaked me out slightly, and this morning there is a tiny amount of brown spotting in with the progesterone gunk. I really hope AF isn't on its way :( I'm 6dp5dt today - could AF turn up anytime or can the prog gel keep it at bay?
> 
> Hope everyones good? Xxx

Progesterone is supposed to keep it at bay. Good luck! x


----------



## Lisa84

Scan day today and this one wasn't as good as Wednesday's. I now have 12 on my left and 9 on my right ranging from 10.5 to 13.5mm but i also have a lot of little tiddlers on my left so they have reduced my dose to try and stop the little ones having a growth spurt. I have to go for another scan tomorrow.

Happy Pupo rozzi :) xxx


----------



## lochbride

Hello ladies, well not all great with me - blood test results due this afternoon but I am 99.9% sure it's over this time round. Insane night sweats last night and brown cm this morning which is classic AF is about to kick in for me. At least I'm prepared for the call in a few hours and have hopefully done all my crying this morning. This is just so damn hard, I wish to God things could work out the way we all want them to :( 

However, if it is a no we are having a quiet weekend and I have two months to prepare to do it all over again. Don't you sometimes wonder how we just keep going? If I'd told me in 2008 that the next 3 and a half years would be this painful I would've crumbled but somehow because you just live from hope to hope, you keep going. Guess there's some more of that to come right? :(


----------



## Ratmagirl

Sorry Lisa - hope the follies start behaving themselves and grow properly now they've adjusted the dose x

Lochy - have you poased or are you just going by bloods? Hang in there sweetie, there's still a chance? Thank goodness we can't see into the future is all I can say! Take it easy lovely :hugs: xxx


----------



## lochbride

Just had the call - a faint positive apparently with BETA HGC levels at 14. I've been told this is very unlikely to develop into a pregnancy but have to go in for a second blood test on Tuesday to confirm it's gone. Is this basically a chemical pregnancy? Grateful for anyone's advice on this.


----------



## Springy

Rozzi - congrat's on the transfer! Try to keep sane during the TWW - its awful!!!

Ratma - in theory the progesterone keeps AF at bay but I know a few ladies who got AF no matter whether they were on it or not. I am hoping it keeps her away at least through my brother wedding tomorrow. They told me not to panic about brown CM / spotting as it is very normal early in pregnancy.

Lisa - that isn't a bad scan at all - 12 + 9 = WAY more than you need!!! Chin up :hugs:

Loch - I am SO sorry!!!!! :hug: Take time this weekend to process the information and be angry, upset, disappointed etc. BFN do not get any easier with time. I actually think they get harder. On the positive side of things, take some comfort in the notion that you can get implantation and cling to that as you go into your next cycle. Huge :hugs: to you and DH.


----------



## Lisa84

It's the worry of the tiddlers having a growth spurt that is worrying me :wacko: xxx


----------



## Springy

The one thing I learned was to just trust the doctors ... they know what they are doing. Unless they are worried then you shouldn't worry.


----------



## Ratmagirl

So sorry Lochy - I don't know about beta results and chem pgs - perhaps someone else does? Take care of yourself lovely xxx

Thanks reb and springy re: prog keeping af away. Yes I guess it could go anyway - it was only the most tiniest amount mixed in with the gloop. Not much in the way of cramping today, just the odd twinge. Am getting fed up with crotch watch - another blinking week to go!!

How are you holding up Springster? Try and get through the wedding and not think about all this - its so hard though!! Hope you have a great time :yay: do you think you'll poas Sunday or wait for OTD? I'm going to be good I've decided as my OTD is quite auspicous for me and I don't want to jinx it by testing earlier.

Something odd happened yesterday - a bird of prey landed on my window sill at work, and I've been having feathers during this treatment turn up, so I'm taking that as a good omen. Yes - I know, I'm loopy!! :lol: xxx


----------



## Springy

I'm good ... not feeling much different than I did earlier in the week. I'm really bloated and retaining a lot of water, which is super normal around AF arrival. Did have a SLIGHT bit of cramping yesterday afternoon more like sharp pains here and there - could have just been gas :haha:

My official test date is 14 days post transfer so not till Wednesday which is REALLY far away still .... so I am going to POAS this weekend. I want to have Sunday to process the result before the work week. If its negative, I know I will be really upset, but not devastated as I do have 4 :cold: ones! I do FIRMLY believe that ONE of my 6 embryo's (2 in me plus 4 on ice) WILL result in a baby for DH and I. So if its not this round, the next one .... 

I'm feeling more positive today but my mood changes rapidly so by lunch time I could be down in the dumps negative nellie again :rofl:

Ratma - remind me when your OTD is?


----------



## Ratmagirl

I'm 2 days behind you Springy so next friday. I can't believe I have a whole week of driving myself crackers!!

Yes I'm with you for wanting to test on a weekend - I wanted to do this but if I do get blessed with a BFP I shall need to get some more prog gel and my clinic isn't usually open the weekends, so I'll need to test on the friday.

I think I'll be quite down and upset if a BFN for a while, but I'm quite used to picking myself up so I'm sure I'll be okay with it after a good cry!

Like you, I have my 4 frosticles and its good to know they're there and not having to go through the whole debacle again!

Fingers firmly x'd we get our trans atlantic babies springy!!!!

Ps glad you feel positive (don't you almost beat yourself up for feeling pos, that you're somehow going to jinx things)? Wish I could switch my mind off :lol

Xxxxxx


----------



## wishingalways

So sorry Lochy, dont have any advice but just take time and process the info, cry, drink etc. xxxx Big Hugs,

Springy and Ratmagirl, my fingers are all crossed for you.

Hope you enjoy the weekend wedding and the weather is nice for you, hopefully it will take your mind of it and then Sunday you can POAS, I will be waiting with bated breath for the results. xx

Ratmagirl, I was told by a very very good psychic that when feathers keep appearing infront of you its a sign from your angel that they are watching over you. Appparently everyone has an angel and feathers is almost like their calling. You do have to ask them out loud for the help apparently which I did for the whole of the 2ww. Suppose it depends if you believe or not but it made me feel good. xx

Lisa those follicles sound great. I had I think at one point 1x19 1x18 2x16 2x15 and then another 4 at around 12 and then a good 4 little ones. I got 10 eggs at collection and 7 fertilised and now 1or 2 of those little ones are growing in my belly. Please dont worry, your report sounds really good. xxx

Hows is everyone else.

Hope everything is ok Gwynth, thinking of you.

I have been working till 9pm all week, and Im exhausted and up at 6.30am today to go to a training day but Im finished and its the weekend and Im looking forward to my non alcholic pear cider. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummy. Im 6 weeks today and cant stop peeing, boobs gettin bigger and really cant wait for my scan. Im of on holiday Monday and tuesday I have my midwife booking in appointment and wed the scan so looking forward to next week. xxx

Hugs to all. xxxx


----------



## rozzigirl

*Lochy* - I am so very sorry to hear your news and I do hope that you can take some time for yourself to regroup, rest up and face the next battle. I found this round was mentally much easier for me for some weird reason. I think the bit of time in between sort of recharges our batteries and then we feel more positive again. Hugs to you.

*Ratma* - I think each woman is different when it comes to AF, some friends of mine have gotten it and others did not so it sort of depends. I certainly think only a bit of spotting and then it going away is a great sign. Hang in there.


----------



## Gwynth

Rozzi: Congrats on the transfer!! Keeping busy should help with the wait...

Lochy: I am so sorry. Take care of yourself...

Ratma: I was asking about when you do the BETA-- here i was tested by getting a blood test. I see that it's next Friday, good luck! I also had one day with spotting and thought maybe it was implantation bleeding??

Springy: I was thinkin the same thing as you when i was waiting...I think it helped me get through the wait. 

Lisa: I didn't really understand all the measurements, but the reason you are screened so often is so that they get the medication right, so you get the best number of follies possible. Try to trust the doctors -- you have a great number of follies so far :)

Wishing: good luck on your scan! 

I got my scan done yesterday and it shows one black dot where the baby is. it is in the top of my uterus-- which is odd because my Dr didn't think the baby would implant there due to fluid that she saw collecting there. she almost didn't have me do the transfer because of it, but then changed her mind when the fluid started to go down with the progesterone. I go back in for another scan in 2 weeks. Now i am just hoping the baby stays. 
My ovaries are still swollen although my left one went down a little, so no sex for me. Really weird to go from trying to get pregnant on your own where you try daily or every other day to cutting back for the IVF to now nothing.


----------



## katrus78

Gwinth, mine are also at the top, but the u/s tech said it was th best place for them to implant, not sure why though.


----------



## Gwynth

Katrus: Thanks! That makes me feel good. I was expecting my doctor to be a little more happy. I guess doctors are just cautious by nature? I think the baby is sticking so I am going to stay positive. Are you still taking the progesterone? It sounds like i will need to go and get another refill.


----------



## katrus78

Lol same here, I only have enough left for 3-4 more days, meant to call in to refill but keep forgetting... I hear stories of girls going off of it after 14 days past transfer though! How ca it be so different in terms of what docs believe in. I will be taking in at least to 10 weeks, although I don't like it and can't wait to stop :)


----------



## Godpromised25

Many times the progesterone suppository causes spotting because it irritated the cervix!! so it will come out with the progesterone the next day. You could also be experiencing implantation bleeding


----------



## Godpromised25

lochbride said:


> Just had the call - a faint positive apparently with BETA HGC levels at 14. I've been told this is very unlikely to develop into a pregnancy but have to go in for a second blood test on Tuesday to confirm it's gone. Is this basically a chemical pregnancy? Grateful for anyone's advice on this.

This can be a viable pregnancy... don't let any one stress you out. pray and talk to your baby to keep growing. Anyways. You never know if your little bean implanted late, therefore it was on the lower side. I have heard of people having low BETAS and then it doubling all that matters is that it doubles. Why are they making you wait till tuesday and not monday... or have you go into a lab on a saturday?


----------



## mrsmax

Wow - tons going on. 

Loch - I dont know. I did a lot of research on BETAs and from what I read it is still possible for a low BETA to develop into a viable pregnancy, but it is very rare. I am sure you have gone to Dr Google and read the same stuff I have. As the other girls have said, take time to process your emotions - and remember we are all here for you. 

Spingy - you are soooo not out yet lady!!!

Ratma - if OTD isnt until test date then my money is on implantation bleeding. 

Wishing - :happydance: what an exciting week for you. Keep us updated. 

Hapy Saturday everyone. It is a holiday weekend in the UK -3 days off - yay!! I am seeing my mum today but not telling her our results until the first scan. Is going to be hard!!


----------



## wishingalways

Morning ladies, the sun is out what a beautiful day. X x 

Just to put your ladies mind at rest I stopped taking the progesterone 11 days ago and all is good the nausea went away for a week which must have been down to the progesterone but is on its way back to me now, boobs are growing and sore and yesterday had my first proper crying session because I really didnt know why just felt a bit down. Feelin a bit better today just need to get to wed to lift my spirits again and see baba. X

Mrs max how you feelin, my god you must have some will power I would never be able to hold that in, does she know about the ivf. X 

Springy enjoy the wedding, tomorrow will be a good day for im sure. X x

Gwynth, I have read stuff that says that is nothing to worry about, how many weeks are you. X I think sometimes the drs forgot that this is a huge thing for you and say things without thinking. X keeping everything crossed for you. X x 

Need to rush out, we are going to view a care home that my, mum and dad are thinking of buying svery exciting.

Love and hugs to everyone else. X x x


----------



## lochbride

Thank you all for your lovely words, reduced me to tears but nice tears that someone out there gets how you are feeling :)

Yes Mrs M I spent quite a bit of time in Dr Google's surgery yesterday and found that yes in rare cases the numbers can double - the nurse was so very negative about it but I guess they are managing my expectations. The amount of tears cried yesterday will possibly have convinced my tiny clingy on embie that her mother is insane ;) 
Godpromised, I think they really hold out no hope for the blood test -they aren't open on Sunday which would be 48 hrs from first BETA so pushed it to Tuesday. Sadly I have to fly down to London for a work meeting on Tues forgot that in the rush yesterday) so phoned them back and they've said I can just come in on Thursday. I get the distinct impression they consider this a 'clean-up operation. She mentioned the possibility the numbers could imply ectopic but again I think she was just covering their bases. 

Still, Springy is right, one of my little embies implanted so we can do this - just need to hold on til the next round. Fingers crossed round 2 goes swimmingly :D

Just wanted to say thanks to the April crew, you've all been lovely to chat to through this daunting experience. Good luck ladies! xx


----------



## Lisa84

Had another scan this morning and my little ones have stop growing and the big ones are growing nicely. I still have 21 follies the largest being 16.8mm and the others ranging within 2mm of that. Im stimming one more day have a scan tomorrow and ill probably be triggering tomorrow night :happydance: xx


----------



## CanAmFam

lochbride said:


> Just had the call - a faint positive apparently with BETA HGC levels at 14. I've been told this is very unlikely to develop into a pregnancy but have to go in for a second blood test on Tuesday to confirm it's gone. Is this basically a chemical pregnancy? Grateful for anyone's advice on this.

Dont count yourself out yet. The lowest my clinic has seen develop into a healthy baby born was 8.2 on the first beta (day 29 of a cycle date does matter when looking at a beta result, further after an expected period,t he higher the beta should be) Doubling is more key, and even then you can still luck out. 

my first beta was 18.2 it did double 2 days later but the third test, two days after that, it failed to double -- but did go up. we dont do betas after the first 2 ( third is only if it doesnt double or is slow) proof is on the screen after the first few betas

surprisingly a week later they found a healthy sac, and yolk, and a week after that found the fetal poles... and they were growing. we checked every other day on ultrasound to track it. We never did find a heart for that baby, but it did develop. Some babies start out slower, and some people just produce less hCG when they are pregnant, some double later than 48 hours. I think they inform you of a possible miscarriage to somewhat prepare you. i was never told that when i got my results, but it was the first thing i told myself. It helped me worry less - and im a HUGE worrier.

i was always pleasantly surprised to see development on the ultrasound after that since anything positive was fantastic. 

i wish your 14hcg a happy doubling and hope it turns into a fabulous little one. dont count yourself out just yet. positive is positive. Youre still pupo. 

a family friend of ours that did a beta serum on herself at work on day 29 because she thought she was pregnant, and hers was 5 exactly. 8 months later she had a healthy girl. crossing fingers for you. 

hoping for the best for you and your family.


----------



## CanAmFam

we found 2 strong hearts and big babies on the ultrasound yesterday , and still a growing sac with large yolk on the third. i go back on tuesday to see if the third has appeared or deteriorated. the doctor took the image with the third sac not on screen, just in case. he said he didnt want to upset us. 

unfortunately, unless the 3rd has shrunk in size, there will be no way of knowing if the third is indeed a baby. some fetal poles lag and arent found until much later in the pregnancy - some people get diagnosed as having a miscarriage, and refuse D&Cs... weeks later they find a big ole baby. 

So for now, still triplets, but only seeing 2 wonderful little ones. Seeing 2 was a stress reliever to be honest. It is the preferred healthier result and best for the remaining babies. i was just happy that the hearts were so easy to spot and clear. we saw the hearts before our doctor even began to speak. we are officially further along progress wise (not week wise) than ever with a pregnancy, so we are over the moon. Still very worried about a possible 3rd baby that will compromise health and face us with big decisions, but for now, we are going to celebrate a wonderful 7th wedding anniversary today.

hopefully only two more weeks of my progesterone shots. im so tired of my grumpy husband getting pissy every morning when he has to wake up and give me the injections. Poor him!

https://i.minus.com/jOsROrHXJOREb.jpg


----------



## CanAmFam

Ratmagirl said:


> I had some small cramps all day yesterday which freaked me out slightly, and this morning there is a tiny amount of brown spotting in with the progesterone gunk. I really hope AF isn't on its way :( I'm 6dp5dt today - could AF turn up anytime or can the prog gel keep it at bay?

 the progesterone usually keeps it back, but sometimes not. with all 4 xfers i had bleeding. some flat out periods. 

first i started bleeding when id have expected a few days after intended implanting. it was the brown stuff, so i didnt worry too much, but then it got more and a whole array of colours to say the least. that pregnancy was a miscarriage many weeks later. i did end up having clots etc, then too, but it was managable. not really a period until the very end when i knew i was done for. 

second i got a plain BFN. 1 day after Xfer i started spotting, which then turned to bleeding. i knew immediately that it was going to be negative so much that i actually scheduled a surgery on my first beta day... it was quite heavy, despite the progesterone injections. my period hit as soon as i stopped the injections

i asked the dr about the bleeding and he said there really shouldnt be much, but spotting there could/ should be. 

3rd xfer again, 1 day after Xfer bleeding started. always as pink streaks when wiping then red, then everything in between. stopped for a few days then back again. i had huge hopes for my 3rd xfer but got a big negative. period that time around i actually considered my Day 1 during that cycle, 3 days prior to the beta. that was how we started counting off for this FET cycle. 

4th, bleeding again 1 day after xfer. i was SO angry. after 2 days of depression i convinced myself to 'stop looking' . i went to the bathroom and refused to look at my clothes, the toilet paper, in the toilet, everything. all it did was worry me. i had severe cramping this time, i want sure if it was due to my metformin, or regular cramps, but i did have 3 days prior to my ultrasound what i called 'period cramps'. i get a certain feeling where it feels like my uterus is on hydrolics, or shaking fast. i only ever get that before a period. it is a very strange sensation. i had that for 3 days and again thought the worst -- which was why i expected to see a miscarriage on the ultrasound for gestational sacs. 

the blood this time was never, ever brown (which i found brown more comforting) . it was pink, with red clots. actual clots, although not large. we got out first strong positive. ive continued the 'dont look' method for most of the time since. i was wearing liners just in case i needed to alert the nurses of anything but have been able to stop the liners the last 5 days, so basically at 6 weeks prg. 

if we ever go through this again, i think ill finally be laid back about bleeding/ spotting. only took 4 transfers to get that way ><

hang in there!


----------



## mrsmax

camam - congrats on the 2 healthy heartbeats. I totally understand you wanting to celebrate - 2 is more likely to have an easier outcome for all - although maybe a happy 3rd one will surprise you at the next scan. :dust: how many dpo was your second beta?


----------



## CanAmFam

I didn't ovulate but if I did, ovulation day ideally would have been April 3rd (cycle day 14). First beta was the 18th(cycle day 29), second the 20th (cycle day 31) 

So first beta was 15dpo (or 9dpt)
Second beta was 17dpo (or 11dpt)


----------



## Ratmagirl

Good luck with poas'ing today Springy. Have all my bits and bobs crossed for you lovely xxx


----------



## mrsmax

You tested Springy? :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies ... not good news for me. A definitive :bfn: DH and I are absolutely gutted.

I need some time to myself to figure out how to move forward and to grieve for this BFN.

I'll quietly watch but I don't think I'll be posting much. 

XOXO


----------



## wishingalways

So sorry springy, no words are good enough but big hugs. X x


----------



## katrus78

Oh, damn it. I am so sorry. Big hugs.


----------



## Lisa84

So sorry springy :hugs: xxx


----------



## Reb S

Sorry Springy, lots of love and hugs x


----------



## mrsmax

Springy - I am soooo sorry hon. Take all the time you need and know that we are all sending you love and good wishes xxx:hugs:


----------



## Ratmagirl

Oh Springy :hug2 I'm so soo sorry :(

I'm really gutted for you - life is cruel.

You take it easy and take care of yourself xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gwynth

Springy: I am so sorry...


----------



## Gwynth

katrus: Your post made me laugh!

Wishing: I am 6 weeks, 3 days along.

Can Am: Thanks for sharing your u/s-- it looks so amazing!


----------



## Lisa84

Had my EC today and they got 15 eggs :) The embryologist said that all seemed mature and good quality :)

David sample was the worst he has ever produced and the morph was slightly lower than normal but still wouldnt be bad in normal circumstances. They decided to do ICSI which im over the moon about. 

Fx for a good fertilisation report in the morning xxx


----------



## mrsmax

Yay for 15 eggs Lisa - that is fab :happydance: Let us know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## wishingalways

Yey Lisa 15 eggs is a fantastic number and hopefully with icsi you will get a great report tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Ratmagirl

That's eggcellent Lise (same no as moi) :D

Let us know how they do and don't worry about the sperms - they'll pick the best ones!

I had a lot of brown spotting yesterday (no cramps) and was convinced it was all over :( however nothing today, so I'm taking that as a good sign.

Official test day this Friday - eeeeeeek!! Have to say though, I'm absolutely knackered so I'm hoping its a good sign.

Hope everyone's doing okay? It feels like were coming to an end in here soon - can I just say ladies, I've really enjoyed sharing this mental journey with you all, and what ever happens I hope we'll all stick around on this forum xxx


----------



## mrsmax

Ratma :cry: (but in a good way). I feel the same. 

Spotting at this point without proper AF is a great sign!!!!!! I really hope it is good news for you - I need more newly pregnant friends to fret over all things pregnancy :dust:


----------



## katrus78

Awww, girls, yeah, I already kinda look back at mine journey and it is filled with so many emotions, for myself, and for others. 

Ratma, here is some :dust: for you on Friday!

Lisa, everything will be great, ICSI is a great option. Fx for great report tomorrow morning!

AFM, I just came back from my second u/s, and both hearts are beating, so now I can somewhat relax... Here is the new pic thouhg at 6w4d:

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/Baby%20and%20Bump/DahlenTwins6w4d.jpg


----------



## mrsmax

Gorgeous Katrus - you must be so pleased and excited.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Aww I don't know what came over me then but I feel all emotional!!

Thanks MM - I really hope I can join you pg lovelies - fingers x'd eh? One can hope

Katrus - I love seeing how you're little twinnies are flourishing - its so magical seeing the scan pictures.

Lisa and Rozzi - are you the final fledglings of this thread?

I really hope the ladies who weren't sucessful on our thread can find the strength to try again xxxxx

Gosh I'm feeling all sentimental tonight :lol:


----------



## rozzigirl

Katrus that is wonderful news, oh you must feel so relieved that is wonderful.

Ratma - fingers crossed you get a positive on Friday, I will be praying for you.

AFM - my beta day is a week from today, oh boy. The first week went by quickly so hopefully the damn AF will stay away this time which will make me very happy. Positive thoughts to all of you out there.


----------



## wishingalways

Aw katrus thats fantastic, your little babies are growing so fast. X x I cant believe you have had two scans already and I havent had my first yet, although mine is at 10am tomorrow and I just want to see my babies heart beating now. X so happy for you. X 

Ratmagirl, I cant believe how strong you are that you have not poas yet, I was such a wimp. X x I have absolutely everything crossed for you for friday though. X 

It has been a great journey and I feel like I have met some great comrades, lol 
I hope that all those who were not succesful this time will stay strong and carry on. X x What doesnt kill you makes you stronger. X x

Bump buddies, katrus, mrs max, gywnth cant wait to share the next 8 months comparing each and every symptom and twinge, hoping there are a couple more to join us. X


----------



## Lisa84

What a lovely scan pic Katrus :)

I think we just might be Ratma. I know i started on this thread when i thought i was gonna start earlier but it got delayed a month because i needed my MMR. I wont be testing for at least 2 weeks yet and official hospital beta isnt till the 23rd!! xx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Good luck with your scan Wishing :hugs:

Half way through the 2ww Rozzi - I hope the 2nd week flies by for you. I too thought that its gone quite quickly!! Xxx


----------



## Gwynth

Lisa: Great news on your follies! We also did icsi with half of our eggs. It seems to have worked for us :)

I agree with Ratma. It has been amazing sharing this journey with all of you. So often our fertility issues made me feels so isolated. It has been really comforting to find you all to share this with. I just wish I found the group sooner.

Ratma & Rozzi: good luck on your tests! I really want this to work for you both. 

Katrus: great photo! i didn't know you were going in for another u/s--- your babies look beautiful!!!!

Wishing: I am so happy to share the bump journey with you, Katrus and Ms. Max as well. I hope that we continue to share our experiences through pregnancy. I also want everyone to join us on this side as well, baby dust to you all and i hope you continue to try. 

I had to go in for an urgent appt with my RE today because I have been having some sharp pains occasionally when I laugh hard or sneeze hard. It doesn't last long, but when the doctor heard about it she told me to come in. She is concerned that my RT ovary has twisted and stated if it continues to happen it could cut off the flow of blood to my ovary. It sounds like worst case scenario i lose functioning of that ovary. It has gone down a little bit in height but not width. She is hoping it will go down in the next two weeks and untwist on its own. Until then i just need to keep it easy and if it gets worse call the doctor.

As for the baby, the baby is growing and now you can see a little thing inside the dark circle, Like Katrus's photo-- only it's just one. You could see the flutter of it's heart beat. My doctor plans to measure it next week and if all is well i will go back to my OBGYN.

I'm trying to not worry about the ovary and just focus on the positive. Maybe i should go back to acupuncture to see if he can help with it?? I will try to see if i can scan the u/s to share with you all.


----------



## katrus78

Wishing, so excited for you to go to your first u/s tomorrow!!! Take pic and post right away!!!

Gwynth, yep, it was amazing to see the heart flutterings for me too! It seemed surreal, how such tiny things can have a heart!! I couldn't hear it, just saw it.

Ratma, the OTD is so close, can't wait for you to test!


----------



## Lisa84

Just got the call and they said they managed to injection 13 of the 15 eggs and 7 have fetilised. Its a little less then i was hoping for but 7 is still good right?!! It only takes one :)

She didnt tell me how they were doing tho i suppose she will ring me tomorrow for that. She said that if i have more than 4 still goin strong tomorrow then they will do day 5 if not then its day 3 for me xxx


----------



## katrus78

Lisa! Don't worry, 7 is a great number! Congrats, now you have your embabies!


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks u hun. Just hope they do well overnight :) xx


----------



## wishingalways

Lisa 7 is fantastic, I had 7 fertilised and I am now nearly 7 weeks pregnant so 7 is a great number...fx for a day 5 transfer. xxx

Well I had my first u/s scan today... One happy healthy little heartbeat seen measuring 5.1mm which puts me at 6w5d. xx So so happy to actually see it at last.

She did find another black area that was more long and thinish rather than a nice round sack. It had what she thought was a yolk in it but nothing else that she could see, after several minutes of studying it at different angles she said is was most likely another one that implanted but that just hasnt continued to grow. The good thing is I now get to go back in two weeks to see my jelly bean again and she thinks the other area will have then been absorbed.

so happy that i now get a scan at 9 weeks and then another at 12 at my local hospital so lots of opportunities to see my little bean. xx

Scan pic below, it wasnt a very clear picture, think i will try and have a full bladder for the next one to try and get a better view. xx
 



Attached Files:







P1040864 [800x600].jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 5









P1040865 [800x600].jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lisa84

Aww lovely scan pics wishing :) yey for more scans :)

Ive got a question.. I did a test the day after my trigger to test it and it was negative... Fair enough i had only done it 8 hrs before but i have just done another one now and it was negative!! Has anyone ever experienced a negative test after trigger? Im confuzzled :wacko:

Maybe im just destined to never see a second line lol xx


----------



## katrus78

Lisa, you know it's weird but I tested mine out 5 days after trigger and it was negative... I thought it was strange as what I've heard from everyone that it should stay in your system up to 10-12 days. Not sure. 

Wishing, congrats to finally seeing your bean!! So exciting! What kind of scan was it, transvaginal or abdominal? I always do tv, and it really helps to make the pic better if you yourself push below, where they tell you. I pushed rather hard last time, so we could have a better view.

I was a little sneaky and got myself checked in with a new obgyn at the hospital I picked. So the only opening they had this month was next week, on Thursday, and than I also supposed to come for u/s in two weeks for the last time at the IVF clinic. So there - I will get two the next two weeks! Yey! Not sure if the obgyn will give me one, but I hope so!


----------



## mrsmax

Lisa - I dont know about that. I didnt test mine out. I had read it could stay in your system for up to 14days!! Maybe that is just the longest and it normally disapears pretty quickly...

Wishing - gorgeous scans and yay for a happy healthy bean!! I have mine 2 weeks today...cant wait. Have you had any ms yet?


----------



## mrsmax

Katrus - wow, by the time I have one scan youwill have had 3!!! :)


----------



## mrsmax

wishing/katrus etc - you might be interested in this thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-over-35/993175-new-bfp-after-ivf.html


----------



## Ratmagirl

Great news on your embies Lisa :yay: I'm not sure about testing out trigger as I didn't do it. Perhaps its different for everyone? I wouldn't worry - at least you know when you test that it won't be the trigger!

Wishing - aww lovely scan pictures!!! I'm so glad you have 1 sticky bean growing in there :D. What happens now - do you get another scan or just go to 12weeks now?

Katrus - am loving all of your cunning extra scans
:lol: can you tell me when you had spotting and what it was like?

MM - can't wait for your scan :D I bet you're nervous and excited? Have you had many symptoms?

Rozzi - how are you doing lovely?

AFM - testing tomorrow eeeeeeek! Have had some brown cm when I've put the progesterone applicator in so I hope that's not a bad sign!! Xxxxx


----------



## katrus78

MM, the spotting I had was 8dp5dt and a little a day after that. It was pinkish/brownish, no red. It wasn't heavy, but it did go on my pantiliner, so not only when I wiped. 

Lisa, it just hit me. Are you sure that your trigger was with HCG? Some girls trigger with Lupron, for example, and than it wouldn't show on tests, of course. 

Ratma, so exited for you to test tomorrow, here is some :dust: for you!


----------



## mrsmax

Hi Katrus - I think it was Ratma who asked about the spotting :shrug: That must have been scary though!!

Ratma - I have sooo much crossed for you. I have a good feeling if that helps - a little bit of spotting is supposed to be a godo sign and you have had some cramping so praying for you that that points to a BFP :flower:

Are you testing at home or doing a beta? Cant wait to hera your results. 

I'm not having any symptoms really - a slight bit of ms possibly and exhausted and peeing at 4am - but not sure if I am imagining the ms cause I want to "feel" pregnant :rofl:


----------



## wishingalways

Hi all, sitting at work sneaking onto BnB when no ones looking. he he

Katrus yey for more scans, I too have managed to sneak in another one at 9 weeks before I have my 12 week scan at my local hospital, that will certainly keep me going anyway. x

Ratma i have everything crossed for you for tomorrow, sending lots of positive vibes your way.

Well we are telling my son on Saturday, cant wait to see and hear his reaction when he finds out, he is so desperate for a brother or sister, he will be so happy. xx


----------



## Lisa84

Good luck telling your son Wishing. i'm sure he will be over the moon

Had my progress report and all are diviing well but 2 are piss poor quality and 2 are grade 4 which is the lowest BUUUUTT 3 of them are really good quality :) Because i only have 3 good quality ones i will be having a day 3 transfer tomorrow rather than risking them going to day 5. 
I expressed my wish for having 2 put back when they rang me and she said that they would prefer i have 1 put back considering the quality and my age but i have said i want 2 so she said i will have to sign a form which states i am going against medical advice blah blah blah
I asked about the likelyhood of the 2 remaining ones going to blasto if we only had 1 put back and she said she couldn't be sure and that the clinic is strict on what they will freeze as in they really have to be top quality which has just fuelled my decision to have 2 put back.

So this time tomorrow i will be PUPO :) xxx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Thanks Katrus - it was me asking about spotting.

I had some brown stuff all mixed in with the prog gunk 9dp5dt and also a smaller amount yesterday 11dp5dt. Nothing has come out on the panty liner, its just up the top when I put the gel applicator in. Fingers x'd it not a bad sign!

Thanks for the baby dust xxxx


----------



## Springy

Lisa - glad you were able to convince them to put 2 back! Fingers crossed for you :)

Ratma I have anything and everything I can cross, crossed for you for a BFP! I'll be checking tomorrow as soon as I get up to see your results.


----------



## katrus78

Lisa, smart decision to put 2 back in your case!

Ratma, oops, sorry for mixing you up :) don worry though, with this tiny amount of spotting you have it is hardly a bad sign.


----------



## Lisa84

Katrus did you have a day 3 or 5? xx


----------



## katrus78

Day 5


----------



## Lisa84

I need some day 3 stories to reassure me lol :)

I know they aren't putting them back early because of quality and more because of quantity but i could still use a day 3 success story :) xxx


----------



## mrsmax

Lisa that all sounds good. Only had two average ones and a two day transfer so don't worry too much about not going to five days x


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks MrsM :) xx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Yes MM is a huge success story Lisa!! Try not to worry - have faith in thee embies :D

Thanks Springy - you're lovely and I hope you have better luck when they do your FET cycle. I could well be joining you yet :hugs:

Thanks Katrus xxx


----------



## Springy

Ratmagirl said:


> Yes MM is a huge success story Lisa!! Try not to worry - have faith in thee embies :D
> 
> Thanks Springy - you're lovely and I hope you have better luck when they do your FET cycle. I could well be joining you yet :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Katrus xxx

While it would be lovely to cycle with you again, I am PRAYING that you are just there as a cheerleader for me as I don't wish a failed cycle on anyone :hugs:


----------



## wishingalways

Lisa, I would def have pushed for two aswell, the fact that they are great quality probably means they would make it to day 5 anyway but better to be in you keeping warm than sitting in a petrie dish, especially if they are strict on freezing criteria. 

We had one good one at day 5 and 3 mediocre ones, they put two back in and I have a lovely little bean growing in there. The 3 mediocre ones didnt meet freeze criteria but they still froze them on our request anyway, hopefully wont need them now though. xx There is a thread called List your IVF successs and it has hundreds of success storied with 3 day transfers, the thread is years old and the day after transfer I sat and read them all, it was amazing some people were having really low grade embryos transferred and still ended up with twins so have faith.xxx Tomorrow you will be PUPO, how exciting. xx


----------



## Lisa84

Thank you ladies :) I really do appreciate it :) xxx


----------



## rozzigirl

Hi ladies - so exciting all of the good news and I loved seeing the pictures, what a great way to start the day today looking at the pics. I hope all of you are doing well and moving right along.

AFM - I'm feeling a bit down in the dumps today, I really really feel my AF is on her way and last time it came 10 days post ER and I'm at 7 days now and I feel it, I'm hoping I'm wrong but I guess I will see what happens this weekend.


----------



## Lisa84

Hope your wrong rozzi and AF stays away. Are you goin to wait for AF or test over the weekend. 

I have everything crossed for you. We need to make this thread go out with a bang :) xx


----------



## rozzigirl

Lisa - I'm not sure I haven't decided yet. Last time AF arrived just at the time I could test so I'm sort of waiting to see what happens tomorrow, I sort of don't really know when is a good time to test either. My DH will be away on a bachelor party this weekend so it would be a good time to test as he doesn't want me to ha ha. Thanks for the positive thoughts I do hope for ONCE I'm wrong - ha ha.


----------



## lochbride

Hey ladies,

Quick stop in from me to say I'm still in Beta limbo. Insanely my levels rose on my second Beta test today so were 14 @ 13dp2dt and were 143 today @ 19dpo2dt. I'm back in on Sat and then Monday for checking but the nurse is still saying this is not going to be viable - they seem to be prepping me for ectopic and the whole thing is just a massive nightmare :( I spent the weekend drinking wine, eating soft cheese, eating seafood - ALL the things you don't do because I was bleeding heavily so assumed AF. It probably is but this is just so painful :(

I hope everyone still in the 2ww is holding up ok and Springy, I'm sending you lots of love - just think your little frosties might be just waiting to come into the world xx


Sorry to just vent after an absence this week - it's just insane :(


----------



## Springy

Rozzi - all I can say is STAY positive! I know how hard it is but try as hard as you can to focus on the positive and believe that this has worked - I know for my FET I am going to try and find a way to stay more positive.

Loch - I'm so sorry to hear you're in such limbo :( A beta of 143 at 19dpo isn't that low at all so maybe it was just a slow starter? Hang in there!!!


----------



## wishingalways

Oh Lochie, what an awful time your having, I bet you just want to know for sure either way. I suppose the nurse is just being realistic and trying not to get your hopes up but that doesnt help you feel any better. Big hugs. xxxx


----------



## wishingalways

It is still possible lochy, my fingers are crossed for you. I found this which shows the massive difference in range between pregnancies. 

Again: the range of HCG levels in the blood during pregnancy is huge; a single value will not indicate a normal pregnancy! In fact, a number of values are necessary before making a number of determinations, including how far along the pregnancy is. Consider the following figures (based on days past ovulation (DPO); all HCG levels and ranges are averages):

DPO, 14. HCG level, 48 mIU/ml. Range: 17-119 mIU/ml.
DPO, 15. HCG level, 59 mIU/ml. Range: 17-147 mIU/ml.
DPO, 16. HCG level, 95 mIU/ml. Range: 33-223 mIU/ml.
DPO, 17. HCG level, 132 mIU/ml. Range: 17-429 mIU/ml.
DPO, 18. HCG level, 292 mIU/ml. Range: 70-758 mIU/ml.
DPO, 19. HCG level, 303 mIU/ml. Range: 111-514 mIU/ml.
DPO, 20. HCG level, 522 mIU/ml. Range: 135-1690 mIU/ml.
DPO, 21. HCG level, 1061 mIU/ml. Range: 324-4130 mIU/ml.
DPO, 22. HCG level, 1287 mIU/ml. Range: 185-3279 mIU/ml.
DPO, 23. HCG level, 2034 mIU/ml. Range: 506-4660 mIU/ml.
DPO, 24. HCG level, 2637 mIU/ml. Range: 540-10,000 mIU/ml.

Look most closely at the progression: during the huge majority of early pregnancies (80-90%), the level will double every couple of days, or 72 hours. As your pregnancy progresses, levels rise and that doubling time increases. The expected doubling time for HCG levels:

Under 1200 mIU/ml: 48-72 hours.
Between 1200 to 6000 mIU/ml: 72-96 hours.
Over 6000 mIU/ml: more than 96 hours


----------



## lochbride

Aw, thanks Wishing - it's a crazy journey and while I am resigned to it not working out this time I can't help but let a little hope in too. I wish I just knew either way - I cried so many tears over the weekend and this is just dragging the pain out :(

Hope everything with your little one is going beautifully xx


----------



## mrsmax

Lochy - I dont want to get your hopes up and my only knowledge is dr. google BUT it seems your betas have multiplied by 100 in 3 days, which could be a good sign right? I have also see posts where people have had a viable pregnancy with a 1st beta of 14. I know the chances are slimer, but there is still a chance. However, I am guessing thay is part of why it has been so hard for you - the not knowing. Please know we are all praying as hard as we can for you. :hug: I wish we could do more xxx :kiss:

rozzi - dont give up hope yet. I was 99% sure Af was on the way before my BFP. Some days I still think she is!!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Oh :hugs: Lochy it must be doubley awful to be told that news and you being left in limbo - I really feel for you :( I'm really really hoping the beta results mean it is viable and they are wrong!!

Don't give up yet Rozzi :hugs:

:hugs: to you too Springy - I really wish we could have all graduated from this thread. Your lovely frosties are waiting for you and I'm positive one of them beauts will stick for you xxxxx

Wishing - am loving your beta knowledge!! I love that everyone is so helpful here - its so lovely :D

Good luck for ET tomorrow Lisa xxx


----------



## mrsmax

:dust: - Ratma and Lisa for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## mrsmax

what time you testing Ratma???


----------



## Ratmagirl

Probably in the middle of the night if I can't sleep!!! LOL :D :D :D

I'll report here as soon as I can. Really hoping its not just 1 line!!! Eeeeeek xxxxx


----------



## mrsmax

Ratma - I am so nervous for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:dust: dust: :dust:


----------



## wishingalways

me too Ratma, feelling it for you too. xx I think thats why i just tested unexpectedly out of the blue on day five when the tests arrived and thought what the heck...... this suspense is killing me, dont know how you ladies do it.xxx


----------



## Gwynth

Lisa: When do you have your transfer? 

Wishing: Congrats! Great pictures!!!

Ratma: Good luck on the test tomorrow! Baby dust to you!


----------



## Lisa84

Transfer is at 10.20 tomorrow :yipee:

Good luck Ratmai have everything crossed for u xxx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hey Ladies

Cant get any smilies to work today for some reason but...................................................................................................




its a BFP for me :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D 


Good luck Lisa for your ET today xxxx


----------



## Lisa84

Yey!!! :happydance: 

So happy for you sweets :) :) :) xx


----------



## mrsmax

I knew it!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just had a little bet with myself and I bet a BFP.Whoop. you had too many good signs not to be. On my phone so imagine lots of happy elated emotions. How you feeling? What did Dh say?


----------



## Ratmagirl

:D thanks ladies!!

Yes MM - I've felt extremely tired the past week and have been peeing like a trooper so I was kind of hoping.

Mr RG was half asleep when I waved the pee-ey stick in his face LOL he just grinned and that was kind of it!! Not the dramatic movie-style moment I was imagining hehehehehe

My scan is booked for 30 May - seems like an age to wait.

Have bought some conception tests so I can guage levels rising as I don't get any blood tests :( xxxxxx


----------



## rozzigirl

Ratma - that is WONDERFUL news, I'm so very happy for you and what great news for me to start my beautiful, sunshiney Friday morning in Boston. YIPPEE!!!!!


----------



## katrus78

OMG, Ratma, huge congrats!!!the scan will come around in no time, don't worry!


----------



## mrsmax

Ratma - my scan is for 7 weeks as well. Grrr - would really like a 6 week one! Still, as Katrus said, it will come around quicker than you expect. Just a few tips - I had terrible cramps one night and was convinced it was miscarriage - but seems it was gas! I have had the odd cramping and stretching feelings in my lower adomen - again, this are normal. And dont start temping - I have a bit on and off and had nice high temps, temped this mroning and it had dropped a little and it freaked me out!!!

We have a thread you might be interested in (the link is a few pages back). 

Yay for a BFP.

Good luck with transfer Lisa - I think you are our last one? :happydance:


----------



## Ratmagirl

Thanks for the tips MM - I've not had any pains since last Saturday thankfully but a bit of spotting which freaked me out.

I shall check out your thread - thanks for that and yippee for being able to join you :D

I really really hope those of us that didn't make it this time get lucky next cycle - I so wish we could all have graduated from here xxxx


----------



## wishingalways

Ratmagirl. WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO. SO SO happy for you, thats brilliant news, you must be over the moon.

MM is right i have had so many pains and twinges over the past couple of weeks but pretty much all of them have been gas.... much to my DH distress.... they are most certainly silent but very violent... luckly it has affected me more at night than during the day at work.

I have had real problems with my bowels too, got some lactulose from the docs yesterday on repeat along with gaviscon tablets... this is going to be a fun ride. but totally worth it.

Watch out for the first trimester section, it can really make you worry sometimes reading all the negative threads, but Mrs Max new thread is a good one you should def join. xxx

Your scan will be hear in no time. xx

Lisa good luck for you et... fx for you too.x x


----------



## Springy

Congrat's Ratma!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Thanks springy - it must be utterley shit for you at the moment. Stay strong and look to the future my lovely xxxxxxxx

Thanks for the advice Wishing xxxxxx


----------



## babyhopes13

Hi girls!
I think I have a bfp!!!

What do you think?
I wanted to put the picture in a spoiler ,but I don't know how! 


 



Attached Files:







IMG_1138.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Springy

There is NO doubt that's a BFP. Congrats.


----------



## Lisa84

Definately a BFP :happydance: Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## rozzigirl

Babyhopes13 - ABSOLUTELY, congratulations that is excellent news, YEAH!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Ratmagirl

Defo a line!!
Congratulations Babyhopes!!! :D :D :D xxx


----------



## CanAmFam

lochbride said:


> Quick stop in from me to say I'm still in Beta limbo. Insanely my levels rose on my second Beta test today so were 14 @ 13dp2dt and were 143 today @ 19dpo2dt. I'm back in on Sat and then Monday for checking but the nurse is still saying this is not going to be viable - they seem to be prepping me for ectopic and the whole thing is just a massive nightmare :( (

first im sorry for how things are going atm.
i understand your limbo, our first transfer was like this for weeks and weeks. it is gut wrenching.it is like a never ending TWW feeling that drags on forever. i actually was hoping for a final call of negative so i could just move on. horrific experience, so youre feeling all the things you should. 

my first beta was 18.2, doubled, then didnt. i DO think your last beta was higher than mine at that point , however. 

mine was not ectopic. i prepared myself for a miscarriage, but the office never gave up hope. they had as low as an 8 first beta turn into a wonderful baby. 

i went through the exact things as you and it was painful. im sorry. when i went in for my week 5 ultrasound, they found the sac, no problem, and even a yolk (he didnt expect since i had low numbers) , i said but my beta was bad, but im bleeding ( etc etc etc) he said to basically be quiet, look on the screen, that was all that mattered.
6 week ultrasound popped up a baby, he told me over and over to ignore numbers, look at the screen and if i saw a baby on the screen, screw the numbers. 

so i say hang on until your ultrasound and ill cross my fingers that you find a black bubble. 

MINE didnt pan out, but i had horrific situations in life happening along with it, and obviously im not YOU. if it worked for someone with 8 it CAN WORK FOR YOU! i personally know someone that started with a 5 on first beta and had a healthy girl. it can happen. 

good luck, and hang in there. when you get your answer, either way, i think you will feel some relief. 

i personally had never felt so good for a negative once i finally was told to throw in the towel on looking for a heart beat. RE hung in there for days and days trying to give that slow baby a chance and felt bad calling it a day. He hung in as long as he did only because some babies are just slow starters. they cant call a miss carriage until a fetal pole presents at a certain size (think 5mm) with no cardiac activity visible. i just was thrilled to be out of limbo.


----------



## Reb S

Yey Ratmagirl!!!! congrats xxx


----------



## rozzigirl

Good morning ladies - so I am freaking out this morning. My DH is in Vegas for a bachelor party so I was bored this morning and did something that I typically don't do. I went and POAS, my beta isn't until Tuesday, and I totally have the start of the second line!! I can't even believe it, I have NEVER even had a little tiny speck of the start of a second line and this is clearly the start of a second line. OH MY GOD!!!!


----------



## Springy

Congrat's Rozzi


----------



## rozzigirl

Springy - I'm so sorry, those frosties are going to be great for you!!!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Congratulations Rozzi!!! How many dpo are you? Have your told DH?? Xxxx

I feel really emotional today and worried about the scan. Why is there always something else to worry about!?!?!?

I took a CB digi this morning and it said 2-3 weeks so that's reassuring. I've got another one spare which I'm going to use in 1 week to make sure the HCG is increasing. Fingers x'd

Lisa - how did transfer go? How are you feeling? Xxxxxx

Springy - when do you go back to the clinic to discuss your FET? Xxxxxx


----------



## katrus78

Rozzi, congrats!!

Ratma, so do these cb digis show weeks till how far along? To the end? Would they show 7-8 weeks?


----------



## Ratmagirl

Katrus - no they show 1-2, 2-3 or 3+ weeks. Today mine showed 2-3 weeks which is 4-5 weeks pg, so after next week (hopefully) there won't be any point in doing another. Xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Congratulations Rozzi :)

Transfer was a mixture of emotions really. Day 2 i had 3 good embies remaining so they decided on day 3 because of quantity rather than quality which i was ok with but they disnt have a very good night :( I walked in expecting to have to fight to have 2 put back but the embryologist recommended 2 because they were quite poor quality at grade 3. So i had 2 embies 8&9 cell grade 3 embies transferred. I was feeling really bummed out by it all yesterday but after reading the success thread and all the poor quality embie successes im feeling a little more optimistic today xxx


----------



## wishingalways

Congratulations Rozzi, You must be so excited and your DH is away, how annoying, bet you cant wait until he gets back. xx

Lisa yey for being PUPO, take it easy theres nothing more you can do now but look after yourself and take it easy. xx


----------



## rozzigirl

Ratma - I had my ER on April 30th. I finally just talked to my DH he was over the moon and said he just felt like bursting into tears he's so excited.

Lisa - it is amazing what those guys do inside so you'll do great just get some rest and let them get to sticking!

Wishing - I'm so glad I finally talked to him it was a very long few hours.


----------



## lochbride

Ratma, Rozzi, Babyhopes - wow! Congratulations ladies that's such lovely lovely news. Here's to a beautiful healthy pregnancy for all three of you :D

CanAmFam your message was much appreciated - I know low betas can still come through and am ever hopeful. Honestly, it would be a miracle at this stage!! 

No news with me, still bleeding (9 days now) and had very alarming pain in my side this afternoon. Hoping against hope this isn't ectopic but I know that one sided pain is a symptom along with low betas and bleeding. The not knowing is painful - I just wish we had an outcome. At this stage either way would be fine and I am terrified of losing a tube. Back into the hospital for blood results and another test on Monday. 

Sending you all lots of light and love xx


----------



## Ratmagirl

I'm sorry you're going through this Lochy :hugs:


----------



## CanAmFam

lochbride said:


> No news with me, still bleeding (9 days now) and had very alarming pain in my side this afternoon. Hoping against hope this isn't ectopic but I know that one sided pain is a symptom along with low betas and bleeding.

a teeny bit of hope about possible ectopic, all of the nursing staff and my doctor said (when i asked when it was happening to me) that no pain would really be felt so early in a pregnancy over ectopic. Later , like 7-10 weeks would be when it most likely would happen. I hope you get a peek inside so they can tell if it is or not. i know answers are the most important, and not the type that involve "let's wait and see". I feel for you. Certainly reliving my June transfer last year through your posts. 

Good luck. You certainly are more positive than i have ever been, so you're doing a wonderful job! crossing my fingers for a nice beta spike and hopeful ultrasounds!


----------



## mrsmax

Rozzi :happydance: That's great news. 

Lisa - enjoy being PUPO. Cant wait to get your results!!!

Lochbride - I am so sorry you are having to through this :hug:


----------



## lochbride

Hi there, 

Well the end of the story for me this time - my beta's came back under 3 so the little one that was holding on has gone and there's an end to the days of sadness and doubt. I'm thankful that the ectopic cautions were proven wrong - spent all weekend very worried about that possibility and now it just seems our little BFP wasn't meant to be this time. 

We'll wait three months before trying on our last go at IVF so, I'll be back. Springy, I know you're going through it too so perhaps we'll catch each other in the first trimester threads over the summer. 

Congrats to all the lucky ladies that April really delivered for - here's to a happy, healthy 9 months. xx


----------



## rozzigirl

Lochbride - I am so very sorry, I wish you all the best in your next cycle. Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers for sure. Take care of yourself.


----------



## babyhopes13

I got my first beta, for 9dp5dt, it was 381!!! I didn't expect a number so high, I was expecting something within the range 100-200. I'm happy with the result, but now I'm a little bit worried that it might be too high! We transferred 2 blasts, so maybe there are twins?


----------



## rozzigirl

babyhopes13 - that is great news, congratulations. I believe that they say you can't know for sure by the beta right? I'm certainly no expert on that. But congrats to you.

My beta is tomorrow, I can't wait for it to get here already!


----------



## wishingalways

Lochy, I am so sorry. It must have been awful all that waiting and not knowing. At least now you can move on and focus on your next cycle. Big Hugs. xxx

babyhopes, great numbers although Rozzi is right I dont think numbers are too good an indicator from reading other posts. Katrus got a first beta of over 800 I think and she has twins so maybe just one, but you never know. xxx


----------



## katrus78

Lochy - so sorry sweety. Please rest and take care of your self, hope to see you on here soon!

Rozzi, my first beta at 9dp5dt was 288, and I thought that was high :) So yes, I'd say you definitely have a possibility of twins. My second beta at 12dp5dt was 871, and my third at 14dp5dt was 1739. Congrats in either way it turns out!!


----------



## rozzigirl

*Babyhopes *- WOW I just read the post from Katrus, good luck to you and keep us posted on how everything goes. Fingers crossed your good luck rubs off on me tomorrow!!!


----------



## wishingalways

Sorry babyhopes got Katrus numbers wrong, baby brain and all that.... def could be twins then.. how exciting, when is your first scan. xx


----------



## katrus78

May I just mention how sick I am of the progesteron vaginal suppositories!!! Can't wait to stop them. Wishing, I know you stopped a while ago, and everything is fine, I always think about that, but they will have me do them til 10-12 weeks, along with the estrogen patches on my belly.


----------



## Ratmagirl

So soo sorry for your news Lochy :hugs: :hugs:

At least now you're not in limbo chookie and you can come to terms with things. Huge huge best of luck for when you cycle again - I shall be keeping an eye over you lovelies and praying my hardest you get your dreams come true next time xxxxx

Excellent news babyhopes!!!

Rozzi - how are you feeling? Still on :cloud9: ?

Katrus - I'm peed off with the prog now :( it makes me sooo itchy and I'm sure it makes me spot slightly as sometimes the gunk is brown. I hope that's not a bad sign! I think they keep me on it until 9 weeks - so another month to go!! I've not heard of oestrogen patches though? I guess its a US thing? You guys seem streets ahead with treatment over there - its a big bog standard here. Still, mustnt complain as it seems to have worked!!

Lisa - hope you're doing okay? I think you're the last of our fledglings now!!

April seems to have been a productive month for success!! I guess the Easter bunnies did their job :D xxxx


----------



## mrsmax

Lochy - i am so sorry hon. I wish there was something we could do - but I am sure you will back on with a bfp in no time. take time to grieve and look after yourself. 

I am on progesterone until week 16!!!! Luckily, I havent found it too troublesome. I am suffering with pretty bad ms - anyone else? 

Babyhopes - congrats. It seems we got so many bfps on this thread, but makes me sadder for the few that werent so lucky. Why couldnt everyone get their bfps?!! Seems so unfair :hug:


----------



## wishingalways

I know how crapy I feel now, let alone if i was taking progesterone, feeling quite nauseas this morning and last night. It is amazing how everything is so different, and yeah america seems to be streets ahead but I too am not going to complain, its really good not having to take the progesterone. xx

I feel for all you ladies having to take it so long. xx I still think about it alot, and think everyone else seems to be on it so why am I not and it makes me very nervous but Im just praying I can get to 10 weeks when the placenta takes over and I will stop worrying so much. xx


----------



## Lisa84

I dont mind mine that much i put mine in before bed and then its all absorbed overnight :) 

So sorry for your news Lochy :hugs: 

Im feeling fine and trying not too read anything into the stoopid progesterone side effects. I have been getting heartburn tho and i dont do heartburn :shrug:
2WW is going ok and not dragging too much so alls good really xxx


----------



## rozzigirl

Hello ladies - well today is my beta day and I'm not feeling very good about it at all. I got terrible cramps late on Sunday and they were not typical cramps at all. This morning as I was getting ready it appears that little witch AF started to show herself. I already went in for my blood test so it is just a wait and see but I really have a terrible feeling right now. I will definitely let you know once I get the call today.


----------



## mrsmax

Rozzi :hug: I have had terrible cramps twice this pregnancy - but I know they can be normal or they can be a bad sign. I have everything crossed for your beta - I cant imagine what you are going through ;hug: :hug: It isnt all over yet.


----------



## babyhopes13

wishingalways said:


> Sorry babyhopes got Katrus numbers wrong, baby brain and all that.... def could be twins then.. how exciting, when is your first scan. xx

My first scan in at 6 weeks, so almost 2 weeks from now...
I started feeling nauseaus this morning, and I feel tired, I'm clearly not myself today.:wacko: I'm only 4weeks3 days, I didn't expect to have nausea so early.
For the girls that are already pregnant:how early did you start to feel queasy?
I'm so afraid of hyperemesis, my mother had it with me. Please God, don't let it be that.


----------



## rozzigirl

Hello ladies - me again. Well false alarm with the spotting, i just got the call with a BFP for me. I'm in complete shock as I was convinced this morning that things went badly. My beta was 202.3 and I will be heading back in on Thursday for another check. Thanks to all of you for all of your support throughout this process. I can't believe it!!!!


----------



## babyhopes13

rozzigirl said:


> Hello ladies - me again. Well false alarm with the spotting, i just got the call with a BFP for me. I'm in complete shock as I was convinced this morning that things went badly. My beta was 202.3 and I will be heading back in on Thursday for another check. Thanks to all of you for all of your support throughout this process. I can't believe it!!!!

Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## Ratmagirl

Ahh amazing news Rozz :yay:

I was going to say that it sounded like typical pg cramps to me - I've had some brown spotting too!

So soo glad your beta showed a :bfp: :D :D :D

Babyhopes - I've not really felt too nauseous yet but I think I'm defo only carrying 1 in there. My pg buddy on another forum had hypermesis last time and is worrying about getting it again this time - her doctor is going to give her medication asap if it appears again this time so there is stuff they can do. Xxx


----------



## mrsmax

ROZZI :happydance: Those cramps are so darn scary aren't they? You might recall I had terrible cramps the day before my HPT and twice since I got my bfp and I had a great beta as well. But when it is happening to you - you cant believe that those AF like cramps could be BFP cramps. 

Babyhopes - I had mild (very mild) nausea before my BFP, but it kicked in properly yesterday, although not so bad today - of course now I am worried that it being better is a bad sign :rofl: My scan really needs to hurry up!!!


----------



## rozzigirl

*MrsMax* - you are so right, they totally make you feel like AF cramps and then with the spotting at the same time forget it. Happy to hear that you had the same symptoms (not that I'm happy you had them) but it makes me feel more "normal" to know that I'm not alone.


----------



## mrsmax

It is very normal - but scary all the same. You must be pleased with your beta.


----------



## babyhopes13

I have no nausea today. Last night I was nauseated, I could't sleep until 3 AM. I browsed the internet looking at funny pet pictures to take my mind away from the nausea...It finally went away and I could sleep, but now I woke up with no nausea. 
Is it normal to have nausea one day and the next to feel perfectly fine when you are pregnant? I'm a little bit worried. Please help.


----------



## rozzigirl

*Babyhopes *- just from listening to friends of mine they have felt okay some days and then miserable the next. They said there was no rhyme or reason for when they felt nauseous since they said they basically did the same things every day. Try not to worry, you are doing great!


----------



## mrsmax

Yep Babyhopes - I had ms all day the other day and then today I just had it this morning. I have also read it is pretty normal to have it on and off. 

I had cramps again in the early hours - didnt freak me out as much as before, but still midly worried, so was glad to get ms this morning, cause I figure that should mean cramps were nothing to be scared about. However, I am a nervous wreck guys. Every twonge has me freaking out. :growlmad: Hurry up scan.


----------



## rozzigirl

*MrsMax *- when is your scan?

*AFM *- I had my 2nd beta today so I'm waiting for my results now!


----------



## babyhopes13

rozzigirl said:


> *MrsMax *- when is your scan?
> 
> *AFM *- I had my 2nd beta today so I'm waiting for my results now!

I also had a beta today, the 3rd. I hope I will find out today the results (my clinic is very slow on giving the results, for my 1st and 2nd beta I had to wait 2 days each).
What was your 1st beta?
No nausea today also, but tired and very hungry.


----------



## rozzigirl

*Babyhopes *- UGH that's tough waiting for the results, don't you feel like you almost can't even breathe waiting for the phone to ring? My first beta was 202.3 and today's was 468.4 and I go back a week from today for my 3rd! I hope you get your results very soon!!! I'm sure that they will be great.


----------



## babyhopes13

rozzigirl said:


> *Babyhopes *- UGH that's tough waiting for the results, don't you feel like you almost can't even breathe waiting for the phone to ring? My first beta was 202.3 and today's was 468.4 and I go back a week from today for my 3rd! I hope you get your results very soon!!! I'm sure that they will be great.

I got my 3rd beta! :thumbup: The nurse sent me an email today, a total surprise. It's 3521! So being nauseated or not has nothing to do with beta, everything seems good.


----------



## rozzigirl

babyhopes13 said:


> rozzigirl said:
> 
> 
> *Babyhopes *- UGH that's tough waiting for the results, don't you feel like you almost can't even breathe waiting for the phone to ring? My first beta was 202.3 and today's was 468.4 and I go back a week from today for my 3rd! I hope you get your results very soon!!! I'm sure that they will be great.
> 
> I got my 3rd beta! :thumbup: The nurse sent me an email today, a total surprise. It's 3521! So being nauseated or not has nothing to do with beta, everything seems good.Click to expand...

YEAH - awesome news you must be so excited yippee!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wishingalways

yey, rozzi girl and babyhopes they are awesome betas. xxxx


----------



## Lisa84

Hiya ladies just thought i would let u know that it looks like this thread is goin to go out with a bang :)

Im 8dp3dt and got this, this morning. 

https://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg573/LisaMarieAshley/e3b1b60c.jpg


----------



## katrus78

Omg, Lisa, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!I was waiting to see how your journey would turn out!!!
Happy and healthy 9 months!!!!


----------



## wishingalways

woooohoooooooooo Lisa thats fantastic, come join us on Mrs Max thread... New BFP after IVF. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa84

U will have to send me a link coz im rubbish at finding things xx


----------



## katrus78

I did not notice that thread :(


----------



## wishingalways

Go back to page 93 ladies and Mrs Max has posted a link, cant wait to see you therel. xx


----------



## Ratmagirl

CONGRATUMALATIONS Lise :yay: :yay:yawhaaaawwwwwww

Wowzers - april was a good month!!!

Yes come over to the thread - its in over 35s but I still post in it as I want to be bump buddies with my cycle buds!

Katrus - your twins are raspberry sized now!!!! Whoop whoop

I've just eaten a tonne of pickled beetroot :lol: :lol: :lol: xxxxx


----------



## mrsmax

Yay Lisa :happydance: Glad we could finish the thread on a BFP.


----------



## katrus78

Just wanted to update I am having two girls!


----------



## babyhopes13

katrus78 said:


> Just wanted to update I am having two girls!

Congratulations!
How are you feeling? I am 12 weeks along with twins and having pretty nasty ms. I wonder when it is going to end with twins.


----------



## katrus78

I haven't had any ms at all, so I am not sure if it's a twin thing)))) But I didn't really have it with my son either. Congratulations, and please update what you are having!!


----------



## Lisa84

I havent had hardly any MS either. I feel so lucky :) 

Congratulations on double pink :) xxx


----------



## mrsmax

Congrats Katrus _ I have been wondering how you are doing.
I have had ms for all of you - got Hyperdemisis and put on drugs. Even now at 14 weeks I am still sick morning noon and nght!! still, it will all be worth it :)
Anyone else fidning out what they are having? We are staying team yellow - grrr (dh doesnt want to know).


----------



## Lisa84

MrsM we are definately staying team yellow. I can't wait for the surprise!

I started off feeing like i was having 2 boys but now i have a strong 2 girl feeling plus i keep seeing 3 magpies everywhere lol xx


----------



## mrsmax

Yay - more team yellows!!!! You could have one of each...?


----------



## Lisa84

Well i hope so but i don't think we would be that lucky lol x


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies - it has been awhile since I was on this thread, I have to admit I struggled in early May when I felt like I was the only one without a BFP .... but I am happy to announce that our FET has resulted in a :bfp:

I go for my beta on Monday :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

OMg!!!! Springy i am soooo happy for you :wohoo: I had a peek in your journal the other day because i knew you were doing your FET soon :wohoo: Aww you really have made my day :)

And possible twinnies too :) :)

How are you feeling? xxxx


----------



## Springy

Thanks Lisa!

I am actually feeling totally fine - I had NO symptoms at all ... and was SURE it hadn't worked and was devastated all week. So to see the two lines and to read the word Pregnant on a digital this morning was like I was living in a fantasy land!!!


----------



## wishingalways

Aw springy that is the best news, has put a huge smile on my face, congratulations. X xxx

Katrus two girls, I would be in heaven with two girls. I have 3w5d till I find out what im having and I cannot wait, I am now on holiday for two weeks but will be wishing it away wanting it to come around sooner. Have you felt your girls move yet. Xxxxx


----------



## katrus78

Omg, Springy, how awesome! Congratulations!!!!!! Let us know all the milestones throughout your pregnancy! Hope you join the twinnies club lol :)

Wishing, I am not sure, sometimes I think I feel something, not kicks, not flutters but more like waves. How about you?


----------



## Springy

Thanks Katrus! We are praying for one healthy bean, we will be ok with twins but our hope is one perfect baby!


----------



## wishingalways

Katrus I dont think I have felt anything yet, well not that I could say was def baba, feeling him or her kick is what ive been looking forward to the most, I remember it so well with my first even though it was 9 years ago, cant wait to feel them again. Xxx glad your doing ok, have been thinking of you. Xx you must keep us updated. Xx


----------



## mrsmax

Springy - come over to our BFP after IVF thread - we are all there :)


----------



## Lisa84

Where is this thread MrsM? Is it the over 35s one you posted a link too last time? xx


----------



## Springy

I'm still way to cautious to jump over there yet. I am deathly afraid I will go for my second beta tomorrow and my blood levels will be dropping. I'll pop on over if everything looks good at my 7 weeks scan which will be the week of the 30th!


----------



## wishingalways

Yeah it is the over 35 one, were all there. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa84

Aww im not over 35 :( xx


----------



## Ratmagirl

OMG!!! Just stumbled on this thread from my bookmarks and didnt think anyone had posted any more.

Springy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im completely over the moon for you lovely :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I was trying to find an update on you the other day but gave up! I hope your beta results are good today - good luck xxx

Katrus - awwww double pinkies :happydance::happydance: congratulations.

Wishing, Lisa, MM glad youre doing okay - sorry for the HG MM it must be awful. Team yellow here too!

Yes we are all on the other thread, and Im not over 35 so it doesnt matter - I like hanging with our original crew!

We just told Mr RGs parents at the weekend and they are absolutely over the moon. Now just have to admit to work why I am getting plumper by the day :haha:

Im doing fine, 14 weeks now and the sickness has eased off loads and im not so exhausted. Had our first trimester scan at the weekend and all looked fine, just awaiting our nuchal results.


----------



## Springy

Ratmagirl said:


> OMG!!! Just stumbled on this thread from my bookmarks and didnt think anyone had posted any more.
> 
> Springy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im completely over the moon for you lovely :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I was trying to find an update on you the other day but gave up! I hope your beta results are good today - good luck xxx
> 
> Katrus - awwww double pinkies :happydance::happydance: congratulations.
> 
> Wishing, Lisa, MM glad youre doing okay - sorry for the HG MM it must be awful. Team yellow here too!
> 
> Yes we are all on the other thread, and Im not over 35 so it doesnt matter - I like hanging with our original crew!
> 
> We just told Mr RGs parents at the weekend and they are absolutely over the moon. Now just have to admit to work why I am getting plumper by the day :haha:
> 
> Im doing fine, 14 weeks now and the sickness has eased off loads and im not so exhausted. Had our first trimester scan at the weekend and all looked fine, just awaiting our nuchal results.

Ratma - glad to hear you're doing well!!! I do have a journal that you can pop over to for updates :)

Had my initial beta yesterday and a follow up one tomorrow - just PRAYING my levels go up and are indicative of a viable pregnancy!!!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Springy I really am hoping and praying your levels go up!

Its so odd to think the embies you made the same time as mine have now done their thing- its mind blowing isnt it?? Did you have any left over or did they defrost all 4?

I shall defo check out your journal xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Springy

The first two they thawed defrosted perfectly and retained 90% and 100% of their cell mass / viability, transfer went perfectly.

I wish I just felt SOMETHING to tell me everything was ok!


----------



## wishingalways

Springy, im sending loads of baby dust your way, its such a nerve racking time. Xxxxx its doesnt get anyeasier im afraid, each day im thankful to get through it. Xxx


----------



## Springy

Well my beta went up by 2.6 times so I am officially confident to say I am pregnant!!!

Scan is August 1 :happydance:


----------



## Ratmagirl

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Springy


----------



## wishingalways

Woohoo springy thats great news, happy and healthy 8 months to you. Xxx


----------

